# Freundlichkeit der Spieler anderer Realms



## IchbinArzt (11. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen :-)

Seit kurzen haben wir ja die Möglichkeit über das neue Suche nach Gruppe System die Möglichkeit schnell anschluss an eine Hero Inze zu finden. 
Gegen dieses System kann man nichts schlechtes sagen aber was mir aufgefallen ist ist der Umgang der Spieler miteinander.
Ich habe die letzten beiden Tage viele Hero Instanzen gemacht und war oft mit Spielern anderer Realms unterwegs. 
Während der Heros hatte ich sehr oft das "Vergnügen" auf unfreundliche Spieler zu stoßen die sich über Kleinigkeiten 
aufgeregt haben oder gegenüber anderen Spieler einfach verbal sehr unhöflich waren. Ich habe seit dem auch erlebt das zb ein Tank einem 
Heiler ein Item mit "Bedarf" weggewürfelt hat und dann die Gruppe verlassen hat. Beleidigungen hab ich auch schon ein paar mal mitbekommen.
Kann es sein das die Hemmschwelle gesunken ist ??? Also das sich einige Spieler denken "Der kann mir eh nichts. Ich bin ja auf einem anderen Server" ??? 

Ein anderes Beispiel: Wir hatten einen Wipe in der Halle der Reflexionen hero. Der Heiler ging aber wir fanden sofort ersatz. Ein DD war noch 
liegen geblieben und wartete auf eine Belebung. Der Heiler stand nur 20m von der Leiche entfernt. Das erste was der neue Heiler sagte als er 
unseren Palatank beim rezzen sah "Laß den Idioten liegen, der kann selber laufen"...Naja den rest der Ini verbrachten der DD und der Heiler mit 
gegenseitigem angiften. Die Hero haben wir trotzdem geschafft.

Vor dem Patch 3.3 und dem neuen Suche System hatte ich auf meinem Server nie solche Erlebnisse. Es lief immer alles freundlich und fair ab. 
Von daher frag ich mich jetzt ob die letzten 2 Tage nur zufall waren oder habt ihr mittlerweile auch schon ein paar negative Erlebnisse mit Spielern 
anderer Realms erlebt ??? 

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Das hier soll kein Mimimi Thread werden. Wollte einfach nur mal von euch hören wie ihr die ersten 2 Tage mit 
Spielern von anderen Realms ausgekommen seid. Oder würdet ihr sagen es ist alles in Ordnung und die Leute sind ok ??? Erzählt mal Eure 
Erlebnisse..... :-)

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## chíller (11. Dezember 2009)

jo klar hatte ich auch in den letzen 2 tagen, jeder denkt sich den werd ich eh nie mehr sehen also kann ich mit ihm umspringen wie es ihm passt. 
Blizzard hatt ja mit dem loot für serverübergreifende inzen eingeführt das z.B. ne plattenklasse nicht bedarf auf stoff leder und schwere rüssi machen kann was aber eigentlich manchmal total schwachsinn ist. für pve kann nen healpala locker 1 oder 2 stoffteile anziehen vorallem wenn er grade anfängt sich zu euipen.

auserdem kann man 15 min nachdem man mit ner grp zusammengekommen ist niemand kicken und dann nach den 15 min nur einen und keinen zweiten danach "ihr könnt keine spieler mehr per ausschlusswahl kicken" oder so kommt dann.

dafür das man aber dann mit blau grün euipten leuten 1 - 2 wipes in normalen heros hat bekommt man 2 zusätzliche marken naja.

achja und natürlich hatte ich auch paar experten z.B. ein dk der t9,5 euipt war und total angegeben hat und jedes seiner teile einzeln in den chat posten musste aber dafür am ende unter mir (tank) im dmg war.

mfg.chiller


----------



## dwarf303 (11. Dezember 2009)

war auch viel heros unterwegs
das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war 
eigntlich wortlos war ^^


tach

danke cu

des wars meistens^^


----------



## zadros (11. Dezember 2009)

Bisher ausschließlich positive Erfahrungen gemacht

Immer nette Menschen, die einen höflichen Umgangston pflegten. Nur wenige die wohl gerne rennen, da man immer ein "gogo" nach jedem Trash mob gelesen hat.
Ansonsten faire würfler und es wurde sogar gefragt, ob etwas für 2nd equip erwürfelt werden darf. Fast regelmäßig wurde nach einer Instanz sogar gefragt ob eine weitere in
dieser Konstellation gemacht werden soll und falls nicht wurde eben ein schöner Restabend gewünscht.

Sehr schön weiter so!


----------



## Thuzur (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Mag auch Zufall sein, aber ich werte es mal positiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin früher nie viel Random gegangen, kann also auch nicht viel dazu sagen wie es vor 3.3 war. Aber sicherlich ist die hemmschwelle niedriger, wenn es anonymer ist.
Ein Heiler der sich derart in eine bestehende Gruppe einführt, wie Euer Ersatz würde von mir gleich mal was zu hören kriegen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das genau gelaufen ist bei Euch, aber ich hätte vermutlich schnell einen weiteren Ersatz gesucht und mal die neue Kick-Abstimmung ausprobiert.


----------



## Khazius (11. Dezember 2009)

20 Inis mit dem neuen Tool gemacht davon:

11 richtig superfreundliche Gruppen
8 alles ok, wenig Konversation
1 flame on

Finde aber das ist ein guter Schnitt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordum (11. Dezember 2009)

also ich war auch die letzten Tage zeimlich viel hero ini's unterwegs mit dem neuen tool ...
war eigenlich alles in Ordung, nur alles zeimlich wortlos abgelaufen... nur eine schlechte
Erfahrung gemacht ... und das von ca. 20 Inis, eigentlich ne gute Bilanz ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das sogar erstaunlich freundlich die Spieler sind.. Auch meine "kollegen" sind sehr zufrieden und haben noch nichts negatives erlebt und können auch sagen das alle überaus freundlich sind.

Da gab es einen Vergelterpala von einem anderen Server der hat 219-245er Equip und meinte noch bevor gestartet haben "lol was seid ihr alles für schlecht ausgerüstete Leute? KB!" und weg war er. 
Tankdudu hat über 40k leben (226+232), ein sehr gutes Heilbäumchen, ein frischer 80er Rogue und meine wenigkeit der auch locker seine 4k dps fährt..
10sek nachdem der Pala raus war, war schon ein anderer DD bei uns.. keine Wipes und alles lief wunderbar..
Spinner gibts immer!^^


----------



## Mindadar (11. Dezember 2009)

Ordum schrieb:


> also ich war auch die letzten Tage zeimlich viel hero ini's unterwegs mit dem neuen tool ...
> war eigenlich alles in Ordung, nur alles zeimlich wortlos abgelaufen... nur eine schlechte
> Erfahrung gemacht ... und das von ca. 20 Inis, eigentlich ne gute Bilanz ^^
> 
> ...



Wortlos...das sind se wohl die leutz vom realmpool blutdurst ^^


----------



## Rouge-Vendetta (11. Dezember 2009)

Guten morgen ich bin/war jetzt nicht in Hero´s aber ich muss sagen bei allen gruppen wo ich war lief alles gut und freundlich ab also auch nur positives zu berichten das mit dem "wortlos" denk ich kommt daher das die meisten doch eher ruhiger sind da sie die anderen spieler nicht kennen und den dungeon möglichst ohne probleme oder streit beenden wollen


----------



## Raaandy (11. Dezember 2009)

das is doch ganz Normal. Schau dir mal die BG´s an, früher biste als Einheit da rein. Du hast die Leute von dem Realm gekannt, man konnte sogar noch mit Taktik spielen ohne Stammgruppe.
Heute ises eher(was ich aber nich verwerflich finde) eine Söldnergruppe, die sich nicht kennt, daher eher mal flamed.
Das gleiche in der Instanz, nur fällt es da mehr auf weil man dort mehr Konversation geführt hat.

Das es hier und da flamer gibt is klar, aber die meisten Inis sollten doch eher "still" ablaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hat ja immer noch die Möglichkeit ne Gruppe auf seinem Server zu suchen.

Ansonsten ist es ein Segen für Lowis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich gibts mal wieder Gruppen für Classic Instanzen! 
Und die niedrigen Charakter sind auch noch nicht so "verdorben" würd ich mal sagen =)

Alles in allem finde ich das, dass beste seid Release von WoW =)


----------



## Mordena DK (11. Dezember 2009)

Behandle andere wie du selbst behandelt werden möchtest. Ich denke jeder ist ein Stellvertretter seines Reallms. Wenn sich einer wie ein Arsch aufführt, dann schadet er nicht nur selbst, sondern auch allen anderen Spieler des gleichen Realms. Ich selbst habe bis jetzt nur einmal die neue Gruppensuche benutzt und hatte vorher auch bedenken. Schnell war eine Gruppe zusammen und ich war sehr angenehm überrascht und ich würde jederzeit mit den Leuten vom Lorderm Realm mitgehen.


----------



## dr_omen (11. Dezember 2009)

Überraschen tut mich der Eintrag von "IchbinArzt" absolut nicht. Das Verhalten ist ähnlich wie der Vergleich zwischen einer Stadt und einem Dorf. In einem Dorf läuft man sich garantiert mehrmals über den Weg, während in einer Stadt eine gute Chance besteht, sich nie mehr wieder zu sehen. Da der Vorteil im RL entfällt seinem gegenüber eine zu knallen, gibt es in der virtuellen Welt keinen wirklichen Grund mehr für Respekt und Fairness. Nichtsdestotrotz behandle ich meine Mitspieler immer fair und mit Respekt. Es spielt sich schlussendlich viel angenehmer und entspannter in einer tollen Gruppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tschüss

Omen


----------



## Atinuviell (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte bisher auch nur ein Fail. Ich komme als "Ersatz" in die Ini, der Rest steht vorm ersten Boss. Ich buff, regge und go...aber nix passiert. Auf meine Frage was los is meint der Tank "Ich fange erst an wenn ich MDW hab, habs jetzt schon 3 Mal gesagt." Darauf der Dudu "Nö, gibet nich, heul nich rum, ran da"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Okay...Hab dann kurz versucht zu vermitteln, ihne Erfolg. Da bin ich wieder gegangen. Die 15 Minuten überbrückte ich mit Kaffee kochen und Spülmaschine ausräumen


----------



## Willtaker (11. Dezember 2009)

also ich hatte bis jetzt nen dk-tank ohne tankequip, aber auf non-hero ging es trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann gabs noch den dd, der im bossfight als erster ins gras gebissen hat, aber als einziger nach dem whipe liegen blieb. ich hätte ja fast was gesagt...

und dann waren da noch die anderen vielleicht 50 Spieler, mit denen es richtig viel Spaß gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tante edith sagt: in der seelenschmiede kann man sooo tief fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevie6666 (11. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ich habe seit dem auch erlebt das zb ein Tank einem
> Heiler ein Item mit "Bedarf" weggewürfelt hat und dann die Gruppe verlassen hat. Beleidigungen hab ich auch schon ein paar mal mitbekommen.
> Kann es sein das die Hemmschwelle gesunken ist ??? Also das sich einige Spieler denken "Der kann mir eh nichts. Ich bin ja auf einem anderen Server" ???


mhh... wenn der tank das teil auch bekommen hatte, dann konnte er es auch gebrauchen... ich hatte jedenfalls nicht die möglichkeit bei einem stoffheiler teil auf bedarf zu drücken...

ansonsten kann ich bisher auch nur postitives berichten von den leuten von anderen realms. ist zwar noch ein wenig merkwürdig sich erst in der inze hallo zu sagen, aber ich denke man wird sich dran gewöhnen. 

Das neue System ist echt positiv ! ich hatte nach 5 min ne grp für "versunkener tempel" zusammen, die auch echt freundlich und gut war und das war vorher n ding der unmöglichkeit


----------



## Plüschbâr (11. Dezember 2009)

Morgen ihr,

ich habe durchweg Positive Erlebnisse gehabt durch das Tool nur nette leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rouge-Vendetta (11. Dezember 2009)

Mordena schrieb:


> Behandle andere wie du selbst behandelt werden möchtest. Ich denke jeder ist ein Stellvertretter seines Reallms. Wenn sich einer wie ein Arsch aufführt, dann schadet er nicht nur selbst, sondern auch allen anderen Spieler des gleichen Realms.




So seh ich das auch selbst wenn man die spieler nicht kennt bzw. sie von einem anderen server kommen irgendwann weiß trotzdem jeder spieler xyz... von realm abcd... macht nur dreck kickt den


----------



## GeratGonzo (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt auch nur recht gute erfahrungen gemacht, außer eine da war ich aber der Honk da auf Nerathor bei der Gefrorenen Kugel immer need gemacht wird hab ich aus gewohnheit auch need(als einzigster) gemacht.... 

das nervigste am tool finde ich nur das ich 2 Tage gebraucht hab um das "lf Schlachtzug" zu finden


----------



## rvc_sissi (11. Dezember 2009)

ich war auch schon in paar random gruppen drin ... und ich muss sagen das ich jedes mal ne echt gute durchgemischte truppe erwischt hatte ...
wir haben gestern in knapp einer stunde alle 3 icc-ini's auf hc clear gehabt ... dazu noch richtig spaß...
also bis jetzt gsd keine flamer oder spinner erwischt ... wobei ich denk dass das eher ne frage der zeit is ^^


----------



## Berndl (11. Dezember 2009)

Kommt darauf an...
Habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Bin beinahe der Meinung die Spieler der anderen Server sind freundlicher als die des eigenen Servers.


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht, was Freundlichkeit angeht. 

Auch noch keinen Ninjalooter dabei gehabt.

Muß dazu sagen, daß ich immer zu den 2 bestequipten gehört hab. Vielleicht denkt sich da mancher, "bevor ich mich mit denen anlege die eh so gut wie nichts mehr brauchen und diese womöglich die grp verlassen, geb ich ihnen eben keinen Grund dazu"

Ist halt nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## p1nk (11. Dezember 2009)

ich war gestern 2mal in ner hero,

erste war wortlos vorüber gegangen, 2mal (pdc hero) wurde geflamed weil einer beim reiten net so viel schaden gemacht hat und nach dem 2boss löste sich die gruppe auf...

aber wi**** gibts halt immer!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konzeler (11. Dezember 2009)

hab ich schon mitbekommen...hatten nen Dudu der sich für Imba hielt aber nur Ulduar 10 items anhatte....als wir dann gewipet sind weil er die Halbe Grube von Saron Gepullt hatte hatte er uns Geflamed was wir für Noobs wären und so...

Irgendwie müüste Blizz des machen das Mann auch Realm Übergreifende Tickets schreiben kann wegen beleidigung....oder zumindest das sich der gm dann it dem gm des servers in verbindung setzt oder so..


----------



## FonKeY (11. Dezember 2009)

größtenteils habe ich nur gute erfahrungen gemacht...hallo und ty for group sind die die durchschnittliche wortzahl der konservation aber das störrt mich nicht...

einmal is der tank direkt am anfang geleavt da hab ich gefragt warum der leavt und dann meinte der dd guck dich mal an..man muss dazu sagen das ich seit 3tagen erst 80 bin aba 1.8k zm reichen locker für occulus hero....

im großen und ganzen gelungen aber noch nicht stabil!


----------



## Icejumper (11. Dezember 2009)

Hab gestern, das erste mal mit dem neuen System eine RND gesucht. Geschrieben wurde nicht viel, und ich war kaum in der ini kam der Spruch: "..wenn die Schuhe droppen will ich die haben!!"
A ha, auch ok, die restlichen spieler können sich mit dem Rest begnügen....


----------



## Tazmal (11. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-)
> 
> 
> Kann es sein das die Hemmschwelle gesunken ist ???



wir reden schon von wow oder? weil das war auch vorm patch nicht anders, auf anderen servern rennen auch idioten rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boeggla (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

Kann die positiven Posts bestätigen, auch für die Classic Instanzen. Gestern abend im versunkenen Tempel, keiner kannte sich richtig aus, der erste war nach 10 Minuten wieder weg, aber mit dem Rest hats Spaß gemacht. Nette Leute und hat relativ gut geklappt.

Grüße


----------



## chevron-9 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gestern Abend meinen DK noch grad auf 80 gebracht und danach auch mal das Tool ausprobiert. Wie Ihr schon festgestellt habt : Einige Gruppen sind still, max mal 1 oder 2 Whipes. Dabei aber kein gemotze. Über ein "Hi" und "Tschüss" ging die Konversation größtenteils nicht hinaus. In einer Ini hab ich mir erlaubt "Eisige Pfade" anzumachen (nein, keiner hat Fallschaden bekommen - ich habe niemanden gefährdet). Auf einmal war ich ein Nap. Als ich fragte was die Aussage soll meinte ein anderer "logisch bist du ein Nap, schau Dir mal deine DPS an"....

Mein erster Versuch in eine Ini zu kommen über das LFG Tool lief sogar so ab : "Wat ? Du bist noch nicht 80 ?" (Hab 1 mal versucht als ich noch 79 war) - "Jo, korrekt.... Und schau mal, da ist noch n 78er Hexer"... "Dat is nich hero ?" ... "Offensichtlich nicht" .... Quit...quit...quit... ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elaera (11. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab das tool noch ned so häufig genutzt aber was mir aufgefallen is, is einfach das die leute viel ruhiger geworden sind wie es schon npaar erwähnt haben. find ich ok, is mir auf jedenfall lieber als geflamed zu werden. ich kann mich also noch nicht beklagen. mein freund hat nur die erfahrung mit nem tank gemacht der sich an wen drangehängt hat 10 min afk ging ohne was zu sagen und die gruppe dann gepullt hat ohne tank^^


----------



## talsimir (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte bisher auf Blackrock absolut keine Probleme mit den anderen Realms, die Gruppen waren immer sehr unterhaltsam und sehr lustig und wir haben immer unser Ziel erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe das Tool schon jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Vor dem Patch 3.3 und dem neuen Suche System hatte ich auf meinem Server nie solche Erlebnisse. Es lief immer alles freundlich und fair ab.



Bei mir ist es umgekehrt: seit 3.3 mache ich wieder Randoms (den ersten nur um das System auszuprobieren) und hatte nur professionelle und freundliche Spieler in den 8 Runs seither. Das hat mich davon überzeugt, nicht mehr nur mit der Gilde loszuzockeln.


----------



## Cobrastrike (11. Dezember 2009)

was an unfreundlichen und/oder verschwiegenen Gruppenmitglieder durch das neue Tool mit in der Gruppe war, kommt mir nicht wesentlich mehr oder schlimmer vor als es vorher war.

Sollte hier ein Problem sich in den Vordergrund drängen bin ich sicher das Blizz was machen wird.
Serverübergreifende Ignore Listen, oder ebay-like Bewertungen.


----------



## Bummrar (11. Dezember 2009)

oh ja erst vor 2 minuten erlebt =) ich bin da konsequent und verlasse die gruppe....


----------



## Leenia (11. Dezember 2009)

Über Unfreundlichkeit kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen. Auch habe ich bisher nur Spieler in den Gruppen gehabt, die gewußt haben, was sie tun.
Das einzige was ich ein wenig schade finde, ist, dass durch die "Wortlosigkeit" das Ganze unpersönlich wird. 
Andererseits ist es ideal zum Markenfarmen, gestern z.B. gings durch die Hallen des Steins hero in 17 Minuten inklusive aller Bosse, da bleibt für ein Schwätzchen eh keine Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neon1705 (11. Dezember 2009)

also bei mir war das bis jetze (zum glück) nicht der fall bei mir läufts genau umgekehr wen die leute mit mir unterwegs sind gibs meistens wa zu lachen bis man net mehr kann^^

gestern auch wieder einige leute amüsiert als ich behauptete "Tanken ist wie fahrad fahren..drauf und los...und irgendwann fällt man halt um" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder in hallen der reflexion als arthas uns verfolgte schrie ich immer "Lauft weiter der will uns essen" und die leute amüsierten sich köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten war gegen abends grunbe von saron heroisch das war doch glatt son magier der meinte er müsste ein auf erklär bär machen^^ und erklärte wirklich jeden kleinsten trashmob was der macht wieso und warum und dann durften wir den trashmob anfangen^^...das ging irgendwann so weit das 3 leute ihn auf ignor packten (mit mir inbegriffen) nur unser priester amüsierte sich köstlich als er mir erklärte wie ich tanken sollte und ich ihn aber nicht hören konnte weil /ignor^^ und der priester whisperte mir wie er sich aufregte das ihn alle auf ignor haben xD


----------



## Morgolosch (11. Dezember 2009)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> was an unfreundlichen und/oder verschwiegenen Gruppenmitglieder durch das neue Tool mit in der Gruppe war, kommt mir nicht wesentlich mehr oder schlimmer vor als es vorher war.
> 
> Sollte hier ein Problem sich in den Vordergrund drängen bin ich sicher das Blizz was machen wird.
> Serverübergreifende Ignore Listen, oder ebay-like Bewertungen.




Serverübergreifende Ignoreliste wär ne idee, aber ebay-like könnte sehr nach hinten losgehn. Da schreiben dann alle die dich nicht leiden können ne schlechte bewertung rein auch wenn du vernünftig mit den leuten in den Inzen umgehst

so long


----------



## Deathknight3 (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab bis jetzt nur folgende Erfahrung gemacht:

Ich betrete die Instanz begrüße alle mit "Hi" und werde zurückgegrüßt. Dann clearen wir ganz normal die Inze ohne das irgendjemand einen Kommentar abgibt. Nach dem letzten Boss kommt meistens sowas wie "Danke für den run. Schönen Mittag/Nachmittag/Abend noch". Die anderen verabschiede sich auch und das wars.

Fazit: Ich hab weder extrem Positive noch extrem Negative Erfahrung gemacht.

MfG Deathknight3


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich persönlich kann mich auch nicht beschweren. Mittwoch einmal Feste hc mit einem Gildenkumpel und Rest Rnd-Gruppe - war nett. 

Versuch für die Zufalls-Ini ist leider am vollen Ini-Server gescheitert. Da wir nach 15 Minuten immer noch keine zusätzliche Ini starten konnten, haben wir aufgegeben. Aber die Leute waren im Chat ganz lustig.


Gestern abend bin ich dann mit einem anderen Gildenkumpel zur Seelenschmiede. Supergruppe - die anderen Drei von einem anderen Server (hatten aber wohl auch als Gruppe gesucht). Hat super geklappt. 
Erst Schmiede und danach Grube durch. Zweimal an Ick gewiped. Kurz neue Tatik (vor jedem Boss) besprochen und weiter.  Der Tank kannte sich aber auch schon richtig gut aus, denke mal, er hatte Testserver-Erfahrung. Wenn mal jemand zwischendurch draufgegangen ist, gab es kurze Verbesserungsvorschläge, aber keine Gejammer und Geheule. Erfolge und "B"-Würfe wurden mit  dem üblichen"gz" begleitet. Zum Ende noch von Allen ein netter Dank für den Run in die Runde geworfen. War einfach ein klasse Run.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Dezember 2009)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> Sollte hier ein Problem sich in den Vordergrund drängen bin ich sicher das Blizz was machen wird.
> Serverübergreifende Ignore Listen, oder



Wer (Patch Notes) lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: die Ignorelisten sind jetzt serverübergreifend (und wurden auf 50 Einträge vergrößert).


----------



## Melian (11. Dezember 2009)

Hordeseite irgendwie keine Probleme 

Auzf Allainzseite hatte ich dafür bei einmal nonhero als Tank einen Heiler, der ständig gepullt hat, weils ihm zu wenig schnell ging und ich mit Mühe hinterherhechelte, um die Mobs einzufangen.
und dann auf reflexionen nonohero 3 blau equipppte dds.. -.-
die waren auch ncith ganz nett..

Edith: bei mir ist die Ignore buggy.. kann niemanden draufpacken


----------



## Deanne (11. Dezember 2009)

Bisher habe ich fast nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Einige Leute haben sich die Taschen vollgepackt mit Items, die sie gar nicht brauchen und andere sind beim kleinsten Probleme geleavt. Sehr beliebt ist es auch, nur wegen dem Schwert in die Hallen zu gehen und dann wortlos aus der Gruppe zu gehen. Es wird beleidigt, was das Zeug hält und manchmal hab ich den Eindruck, dass der Ton jetzt noch unfreundlicher geworden ist. Kann allerdings nur aus Alli-Sicht sprechen.

Gestern hatte ich mit einem Healpala zum ersten mal einen Spieler von einem anderen Server in der Grp, der freundlich und kompetent war. Wir waren beide freudig überrascht, dass es noch nette Spieler gibt.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (11. Dezember 2009)

Rouge-Vendetta schrieb:


> Guten morgen ich bin/war jetzt nicht in Hero´s aber ich muss sagen bei allen gruppen wo ich war lief alles gut und freundlich ab also auch nur positives zu berichten das mit dem "wortlos" denk ich kommt daher das die meisten doch eher ruhiger sind da sie die anderen spieler nicht kennen und den dungeon möglichst ohne probleme oder streit beenden wollen



Wirke Satzzeichen in 5 sek
____________________________________________________

Also ich habe bis jetzt auch nur positive Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Suche-Tool gemacht. Bin froh, dass es eingeführt wurde und hoffe, dass die Freundlichkeit der Spieler auch beibehalten wird.


----------



## Hasse (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Erlebnisse in den letzten beiden Tagen war auch ganz ähnlich.
Gruppe stellt sich vormittags in ca. 5 mins zusammen, super, kennen wir, 
konnte mit dem alten system auch wesentlich länger dauern^^

Es Gruppen mit denen es wirklich Spaß gemacht hat <---- ist aber eher selten!

In 80% der Fälle läuft es jetzt so ab:

1. Gruppe ist fix zusammen gestellt
2. Keine Begrüßung bzw. ein Hallo
3. Pull und quasi rushen...
4. ein sofortiges Bedarf auf gefrorene Kugel am Ende (wtf)
    (mit der Begründung:gewöhnt euch dran bei uns auf dem Server ist das so!)
5. mit ein wenig Glück noch ein bb
    und schwupps ist man auch schon wieder raus

Keine Rücksicht, auf die Taktiken die evtl. auf dem einen oder anderen Server in einer hero anders sind,
einfach voll drauf los ohne jegliche Konversation^^

Ich finde das neue System hat viele Vorteile. Allerdings wird man sich wohl oder übel
in der nächsten Zeit an etwas rauere Umgansarten gewöhnen müssen, falls man nicht die
Möglichkeit hat alles Gildenintern oder über den Channel auf dem eigenen Server  absolvieren zu können.


----------



## Thrainan (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Erfahrumngen sind gemischt. Die unfreundlichkeit hat imho aber schon zugenommen. Auch beim Würfeln geht es inzwischen recht ruppig zu. Aber natürlich gilt das nicht für alle Gruppen. 
Ich habe neulich einem Schamie androhen müssen das er keine Heilung erhalten würde, da er immer alles pullt. Sagte er, es wäre ihm egal, heile er sich eben selber....


----------



## Swold (11. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ein anderes Beispiel: Wir hatten einen Wipe in der Halle der Reflexionen hero. Der Heiler ging aber wir fanden sofort ersatz. Ein DD war noch
> liegen geblieben und wartete auf eine Belebung. Der Heiler stand nur 20m von der Leiche entfernt. Das erste was der neue Heiler sagte als er
> unseren Palatank beim rezzen sah "Laß den Idioten liegen, der kann selber laufen"...Naja den rest der Ini verbrachten der DD und der Heiler mit
> gegenseitigem angiften. Die Hero haben wir trotzdem geschafft.



Ich hätte es anders ausgedrückt, aber prinzipiell bin ich auch der Meinung, dass bei einem Wipe ALLE zu Laufen haben, nicht nur der Heiler oder ein Teil der Gruppe.


----------



## Topperharly (11. Dezember 2009)

so. war noch net in vielen inis mit diesem tool, doch muss ich sagen, dass ich im realmpool hinterhalt spiele. und dort bis jetzt nur nett leute getroffen habe.


----------



## Trig (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi Allerseitz,

das neue System finde ich beachtlich. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so gut funktioniert. 

Als Tank/DD finde ich allein innerhalb von Sekunden ne Gruppe. Auch mit meinem Twink (Level 72) finde ich in einem akzeptablen Zeitrahmen ne Gruppe, was sich vorher deutlich schwieriger darstellte. Auch in einer kleinen Gildengruppe, mit egal welcher Zusammensetzung fand ich bislang schnell Anschluss.

Generell waren die Gruppen durchweg OK, die ein oder andere war sehr gut. Gut man muss auch sagen, dass die alten Hero Inis nicht mehr die Herausforderung darstellen. Die neuen Inis liefen zu meiner Verwunderung auch akzeptabel. Die Kommunikation ist etwas beschränkt, das war bei mir bislang auch so, allerdings auch nicht verwunderlich, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein Wiedersehen recht gering scheint. Sagen wir mal die Gruppen sind eher zweckorientiert, könnte auch, wie schon beschrieben, Söldnertruppe sagen.

Die negativen Erlebnissen beschränken sich auf einen "allwissenden" und sehr mitteilungsbedürftigen Pala und zwei Leute, die bei der gefrorenen Kugel "Bedarf" gemacht haben. Wenn man das überhaupt als negativ bezeichnen kann.

Mir fehlt nur die Schlachtzugsfunktion. Aber fürs Erste: Super Sache!

Machts gut und euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!

P.S.: Hallo an alle mit denen ich schon unterwegs war!

P.P.S.: Denke die "faulen Eier" findet man überall, der Anteil dieser scheint mir aber akzeptabel, solange die positiven Erfahrungen nicht nachhaltig getrübt werden.


----------



## Mightyfrost (11. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin 

Also ich kann nichts negatives berichten , eher positiv . Ich habe recht viele Inis bestritten seid dem Patch mit der grp suche und selbst die neuen waren eig kein problem . Und beim wipe haben wir noch gesagt  ( gut jetzt wissen wir wie es geht ) . Ist in den neuen Inis  2mal vorgekommen bei Boss . Keiner hatt was weg gelootet oder sonstiges . Es macht richtig Spaß mit Leuten von anderen Realms zusammen dort durch zu rocken und vlt kennen zu lernen  . Klar gibts bestimmt genug Idioten die meinen sich so etwas raus zu nehmen aber die meisten denke ich mal machen alles fair ! Und man kann die Inis viel schneller abgrasen am Tag  da man über die grp suche extrem viele erreicht . Ich denke du wirst noch viele gute mitspieler erreichen und wer weiß , vlt sieht man sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angita (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich kann nur sagen, dass ich dieses Tool echt super finde.

Mit meiner Main hatte ich noch nie "Angst" in eine RnD Gruppe zu gehen,
sie ist ja auch nur ein DD und soviel kann ein DD nicht falsch machen... denk ich mir halt. 
Daher kommt mir das Tool sehr gelegen - HC Innis und Raids sind jetzt noch schneller 
"organisiert" als vorher. Eine echt feine Sache.

Gestern nahm ich dann all meinen Mut zusammen und hab mich mit meinem Tankadin in das Tool gestellt.
Schwups und ich war in einer sehr angenehmen und freundlichen Gruppe für PDC Hero.
Keiner hat die von mir gesetzten Marks übergangen, keiner hat geflamed weil der Tank nur 38k Life hatte.
Auch mein Schild mit einem Item lvl von 200 hat niemanden gestört...

Ich hatte immer angenehme und tolle Gruppen, egal ob als DD oder Tank.
Und um ehrlich zu sein, für Heros muss ich nicht den grossen Smal Talk haben.
Lieber eine Gruppe funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Für einen Raid ist das was anderes, nun muss man halt selber ein bisschen den Mund
aufmachen und mal mehr als "Hallo, hier spricht Angita, wie gehts euch" in den TS hauchen.
Naja für mich eh kein Thema, den Gerüchten nach können Frauen ja eher selten die Klappe halten.


We will se us
Angita


----------



## NiniEngel (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe leider auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Spiele nun seit 3 Monaten dieses Spiel und haben natürlich noch nicht alles verstanden. Da ich meine Alli Hexe jetzt auf 68 hab, habe ich nun eine Hordehexe gemacht. Damit war ich Stufe 25.

Bin mit einer Gruppe zusammengekommen und habe die Leute direkt darauf hingewiesen, dass das meine erste Instanz ist. Was eigentlich auch stimmt, weil die anderen Instanzen habe ich immer mit Freunden gemacht, die wussten wie das geht und mir immer gesagt haben "du musst das so machen..."
Und was passiert? Ich hab ganz normal Schaden gemacht, musste nur zwei Mal geheilt werden, da werd ich direkt angefahren, ob ich denn keine Ahnung hätte. Ja natürlich hab ich keine, aber das sagte ich auch.
Und dann hat er sich erbarmt mir zu sagen, was zu tun ist... kurze Zeit später habe ich dann gefragt "ist das nun in Ordnung so?"

........ und wurde gekickt.


WIE SOLL MAN ALS NEUER SPIELER DENN ERFAHRUNG BEKOMMEN, BEI SOLCHEN AKTIONEN?


----------



## Heynrich (11. Dezember 2009)

NiniEngel schrieb:


> Ich habe leider auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Spiele nun seit 3 Monaten dieses Spiel und haben natürlich noch nicht alles verstanden. Da ich meine Alli Hexe jetzt auf 68 hab, habe ich nun eine Hordehexe gemacht. Damit war ich Stufe 25.
> 
> ...



jo is leider so.
das beste ist, wenn man mit freunden oder gildenkollegen geht. da weiss man wenigstens, dass man in guten händen ist.....


bisher waren meien erfahrungen eigtl auch relativ gut. 
da war dann auch ein kleiner hunter, der in occu sagte "hey ich will auch so einen coolen drachen haben" haben wir ihm fix erklärt um was es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat aber keiner rumgeflamed oder so, war anständig. die inze haben wir auch gut abgeschlossen


----------



## Anaximedes (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auc nur postive Erfahrungen gemacht. Lediglich gestern wurde ich geflamt, weil ich bei der gefrorenen Kugel Bedarf gewählt habe, was aber auf unserem Server ganz normal ist. Das macht jeder und jedem geläufig. Ich war etwas verwirrt, was die eigentlich von mir wollen. 

Naja andere Server, andere Sitten. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich ebenso Gier wählen


----------



## Melian (11. Dezember 2009)

Trig schrieb:


> Mir fehlt nur die Schlachtzugsfunktion. Aber fürs Erste: Super Sache!




Drück mal O und geh auf Schlachtzug...


----------



## TheZzzooommm (11. Dezember 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Alles in allem finde ich das, dass beste seid Release von WoW =)



Also ich kann bisher nur gutes über dieses tool berichten und mich von daher der obrigen meinung voll und ganz anschließen!

ein mal hat einer rumgejammert was für ein schlechter tank ich doch sein...aber wayne der typ hat sich einfach nur toll wegen seinem t9 gefühlt war mir aber herzlich egal...

und das war auch das einzige ma dass das wer behauptet hat...


könnte sogar mit grünen und blauen sachen locker die neuen 5er ini auf nh tanken...

finde es gut das ich auch endlich ma ohne "gear check" oder so nen schwachsinn an mein kram und freue mich drüber!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. Dezember 2009)

Habe bis jetzt überwiegend positive Erfahrungen mit Spielern anderer Realms gesammelt. Ein paar Aussetzer waren natürlich dabei, aber noch im Rahmen der Toleranz. Im übrigen verhält es sich doch wohl eher so, dass die Spielerschaft auf jedem Realm durchwachsen sein wird; Sprich es gibt überall "nette" und "unhöfliche Spieler", um es mal vereinfacht zu sagen. Es ist halt immer ein bißchen Glück, mit wem man gerade in eine Gruppe gelangt.


----------



## Trig (11. Dezember 2009)

Melian schrieb:


> Drück mal O und geh auf Schlachtzug...


Werd ich machen, danke für den Tip, was ich auch immer sehen werde....


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir gab es in Sachen Freundlichkeit und Verhalten bisher keine Probleme. Alle sind nett mit Begrüßung, oft wird gefragt ob jemand den Boss nicht kennt usw. Also wirklich sehr nettes Klima.
Während des Runs auch so ein wenig schreiben, vllt nicht soviel wie mit ner Gruppe die man kennt, aber immer noch um genug Spaß zu haben. Nur einmal war es bisher iwie strange nicht wegen Verhalten, sondern das ich als Hunter mehr Life als der Tank hatte. Das hatte ich noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(ich hab buffed ca. 24k life tank hatte nur 22.9k) Aber es hat trotzdem gut Funktioniert


----------



## NiniEngel (11. Dezember 2009)

Heynrich schrieb:


> jo is leider so.
> das beste ist, wenn man mit freunden oder gildenkollegen geht. da weiss man wenigstens, dass man in guten händen ist.....




Ich finde es nur schade, weil jeder hat in diesem Spiel klein angefangen. Die meisten Sachen, die ich nicht weiss, guck ich eh bei Buffed und gehe somit im Spiel keinem auf den Zwirn... aber solche Sachen kann man nur in der Praxis lernen.


Naja, ich finde es, wie gesagt nur schade, dass die Menschen denken "Och, das is nen anderer Server, das is nur nen Spiel what ever, den seh ich eh nie wieder, da kann ich mich benehmen, wie die letzte Sau!"

Aber ist euch mal aufgefallen... das ist im RL mitlerweile nicht anders.


----------



## Super PePe (11. Dezember 2009)

Glutsturm Hordenseite: positiv


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich habe mir leider nicht die Mühe gemacht, alle Beiträge durchzulesen, deswegen Antworte ich einfach mal dem TE. Kann durchaus sein, dass daher schon einiges gesagt wurde.

Das neue System um eine Gruppe zu suchen gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Gerade ich als Tank/Heiler bin sofort in einer Gruppe, sobald ich das Tool aktiviere. Auch, dass man direkt in die Instanz geportet wird ist eine schöne Sache. Mit Leuten anderer Realms hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme. Aber die Sache ist ja noch nicht lange am Laufen, so dass da noch einiges passieren kann. 

Durch das neue System ist die Gefahr schon recht hoch, dass jemand, der auf ein Item nur 2nd need hat es jemandem mit firstneed wegwürfelt und dann einfach verschwindet. Spieler von anderen Realms kann man nicht anflüstern und es bringt ja auch nix auf dem eigenen Server über den Handelschannel vor diesem Spieler zu warnen. Viele Leute nehmen solche Warnungen ja auch garnicht ernst, so dass Ninjalooter es eigentlich schon recht leicht haben. Und der Ninjalooter selbst hat ja eigentlich so gut wie nichts zu befürchten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass derjenige mit den Leuten aus seiner Gruppe mal wieder was zu tun hat ist verdammt gering und es gibt noch genug andere Leute aus dem Realmpool, die von anderen Servern stammen, die davon ja garnix mitbekommen.

Aber bei Leuten, bei denen man schnell merkt, dass sie unsympathisch werden, kann man diese ja kicken (sofern die restliche Gruppe auch dafür stimmt). Ersatz ist zur Zeit eigentlich schnell gefunden. Gestern mussten wir in einer Gruppe leider auch einen Heiler kicken (er war nicht unfreundlich sondern hat halt leider nicht ausreichend gut geheilt) und obwohl schon ein Boss down war und wir somit eine ID hatten, hat sich SOFORT ein neuer Heiler gefunden. Spieler müssen nun halt auch aufpassen, wenn sie sich Ihre ID nicht versauen wollen.

Das neue System hat sicherlich Stärken und Schwächen, aber wenn es in dem Rahmen genutzt wird, wie es benutzt werden sollte ist es sicherlich eine schöne Sache. Die Suche nach einem Heiler oder Tank (je nachdem, welche Skillung ich genutzt habe) hat sich immer als sehr kurzfristig erwiesen :-) .


----------



## Tyrnaar (11. Dezember 2009)

Bin bisher eigendlich sehr glücklich mit dem serverübergreifenden gedöns...
Als Hordler auf Glutsturm eig. nur positive erfahrungen gemacht und bisher jede Instanz erfolgreich beendet.
Die Leute waren freundlich aber teilweise schon etwas wortlos, was mir jedoch recht egal war - ich bins ja auch :>
Naja, ab und an ist mitten in der Ini jemand abgesprungen, hat sich jedoch jedes mal freundlich entschuldigt... ersatz findet sich ja doch recht schnell (Da es zumindest für die Randomeinsteiger 2 zusätzliche Embleme gibt, lohnt es zumindest beim Markenfarmen ja nun auch, einer angebrochenen Instanz beizutreten).

Ahjo, hab zum Spaß auch mal versucht, eine Ini auf meinem ehemaligen Realmpool Rampage zu spielen (Allianz)...
Meine Herren Mitspieler dort, ließen sich am besten mit Klitschkos Worten aus der Milchschnittewerbung beschreiben:
"...die waren grauenhaft".


----------



## Raaandy (11. Dezember 2009)

Als Tank ises ganz nett, also ich hatte echt n langen Arbeitstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn ihr mich nich antanken lasst dann habt ihr halt die aggro und zwar bis zum schluß freunde^^


----------



## Chissmann (11. Dezember 2009)

omg warum reg ihr euch auf?? sollen die doch labbern hauptsache bist in der ini durch^^ in wow muss man ein dickesfell haben^^ im echten leben läuft ihr auch zu mama und beschwert euch das einer "arsch..." gesagt hat?? naja wenn mich einer dumm anmacht sag ich paar takte dazu und es ist ruhe^^ wenn er weiter labbert ignor fertig porblem gelöst^^ das mit ticket schreiben ist 10 jährige style^^


----------



## PogoMike (11. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen
Also meine Erfahrungen sind bis auf ein paar ausnamen positiv.
War jetzt in ca. 35 heros über das neue Tool,
davon waren nur 3 negative runs.
Bei einen run würfelt mir der Krieger Tank den Beweglichkeits Ring für meinen Hunter weg.
Nach dem ich ihn gefragt hatte was das soll, hat er die gruppe verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei einen anderen run, ist nach dem ersten wipe in der Halle der reflektionen der Schurke offline gegangen, nachdem wir 10 minuten gewartet hatten weil er den ini eingang nicht fand.
Also haben wir ihn peer Abstimmung nach weitern 5 minuten warten gekickt.
Und über das Tool einen neuen dd gesucht.
Der fand sich auch relativ schnell, und es hätte eigentlich loos gehen können, wehre unser Heiler nicht afk gegangen ohne was zu sagen.
Wir habenn dann 10min gewartet und beschlossen ihn zu kicken und einen neuen zu sichen.
Doch das war leichter gesagt als getan. Den was wir nicht wusten man kann nur einmal einen aus der Gruppe werfen. 
Nun standen wir da mit den Heiler der nichts mehr von sich hören lies.
Wir haben es dann aufgegeben nach dem wir beschlossen haben da es so keinen sinn macht.

Und die 3te schlechte Erfahrung war das sich alle nur angeflamed haben.
Da hab ich dann die Gruppe verlassen weil ich mir diese Kinderstreitigkeiten nich rein ziehen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Kultig (11. Dezember 2009)

Konzeler schrieb:


> Irgendwie müüste Blizz des machen das Mann auch Realm Übergreifende Tickets schreiben kann wegen beleidigung....oder zumindest das sich der gm dann it dem gm des servers in verbindung setzt oder so..




glaub mir, das wird kommen...


----------



## Stihi (11. Dezember 2009)

Hab nur die Random-Quest für die 2-Frostembleme (2mal bis jetzt) gemacht und habe bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht .. bzw. war es wie bei einigen Vorrednern, eher still (wobei der 2te doch etwas aktiver war .. kommunikativ) .. aber ein "hi" zu Beginn und ein "ty..bb" war immer drin, is ja auch net wild die paar Buchstaben und jeder 'freut' sich.


----------



## VILOGITY (11. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Wortlos...das sind se wohl die leutz vom realmpool blutdurst ^^




Jo, da is der Anteil des Abschaums wie Flamer, Ninjalooter etc. recht hoch......


----------



## Fugar (11. Dezember 2009)

apropos ignore liste und ausschlusswahl
gestern war ich mit 3 leuten von meinem server in den 3 neuen 5er auf hc, zuerst haben wir so nen hexer zugeteilt bekommen den wir auch schon nach einer kurzen zeit kicken wollten wegen falscher anschuldigung seinerseits und großmäuligkeit obwohl er doch überhaupt keine ahnung hatte :>
ich weiß jedoch nich ob er nun durch unsere ausschlusswahl gekickt wurde oder doch selbst geleavt hat. die ausschlusswahl spuckte nämlich immer eine fehlermeldung übern bildschirm.
dann wollt ich diesen hexer auf igno packen, jedoch wieder mit so ner fehlermeldung. ich kann jetzt nicht einmal mehr leute vom eigenen server auf meine ignore liste packen :/
habt ihr das auch?

edit: auch auf blutdurst


----------



## Legelion (11. Dezember 2009)

NiniEngel schrieb:


> WIE SOLL MAN ALS NEUER SPIELER DENN ERFAHRUNG BEKOMMEN, BEI SOLCHEN AKTIONEN?



Kurz vorweg: Mach Dir wegen sowas keinen Kopf. Als ich mit meinem Main seinerzeit das erste Mal in der tiefschwarzen Grotte war (und das war tatsächlich die allerste Instanz, die ich in WoW gesehen habe), hatte da einer einen 70er (war vor Wotlk) zum ziehen dazu geholt. Ich wollte natürlich einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen und auch schön mitfighten, wenn ich schon mit anderen unterwegs bin. Der 70er war ein Caster und da kommt es schon mal vor, dass auch ein kleines Jägerlein mal die Agro vom Trash kriegen kann. Da kam dann auch nur:"Ich bin nur wegen xy hier und wenn hier einer meint, er muss Agro ziehen, dann kann er gleich gehen." - Spätestens nach der 2. Ini wusste ich dann aber, dass solche Typen eher die Ausnahme sind. Vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum ich persönlich mehr für Ini-Runs ohne Zieher bin.

Zum Thema: Ich habe mit der neuen Suche bisher auch überwiegend positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar, sind immer mal faule Eier dabei, aber warum sollte das Random-laufen serverübergreifend anders sein, als random serverintern? Ich dachte mir grad beim Durchlesen der Posts nur, dass es jetzt sicher wieder unzählige Möchtegern-Psychologen geben wird, die reichlich Futter für ihre Forschung über WoWler finden^^. Ist es nicht bei den meisten, sofern sie nicht gleich mit Freunden angefangen haben, WoW zu spielen, doch eher Zufall, auf welchem Server sie gelandet sind? Natürlich wechselt der eine oder andere mal; aber hey, die Leute kommen nur von einem anderen deutschen Server und nicht von einem anderen RL-Kontinent^^. Und Spinner und Ninjas gibts natürlich auf allen Servern. 

Alles in allem schließ ich mich gern der mehrheitlichen Meinung an, dass das neue Tool eine gelungene Sache ist. Man sollte natürlich auch nie vergessen: es ist eine Veränderung im Spiel - und jeder, der mal versucht hat, seinen Gildenmembern alles Recht zu machen, der kann vielleicht erhahnen, dass es unmöglich ist, es all den Millionen WoWlern Recht machen zu können^^.

Also habt weiter Fun und ich drück uns allen die Daumen, dass die positiven Erfahrungen auch künftig dominieren.


----------



## Mirano (11. Dezember 2009)

also ich muss sagen, dass ich bis jetzt nur nette leute hatte. ich bemühe mich immer freundlich zu sein und helfe auch gerne anderen und verzeihe fehler anderer, dass hinterlässt einen guten eindruck und gibt dann (meistens) keine streit in der gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: vll auch mal ein bisschen miteinander kommunizieren das hilft sehr. ich hasse leute die nicht schreiben einfach nur durchrennen und am ende einfach leaven. das hinterlässt einfach einen schlechten eindruck und führt zu spannungen vor dem pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Realmpool Vengeance / Rache


----------



## Narul (11. Dezember 2009)

hatte eben auch eine gruppe mit nem ziemlich arroganten heiler.

direkt nachm fehlpull der dann leider im wipe endete erstal recount posten war als tank auf platz 1 von den dps waren aber die dds oben is ja auch egal die mobs gingen gut down für mich also alles ok.

aber dann einem vorzuschreiben wie man zu würfeln hätte das man die sachen entzaubern muss und nicht gieren um es beim händler loszuwerden da is mir dann doch irgendwann der kragen geplatzt.

naja nachdem der betroffene spieler dann abgehauen is bin ich dann auch raus hatte einfach keine lust mich mit so einem rumzuärgern.

aber von dem einzelfall mal abgesehen 
alles in allem finde ich das suchsystem recht positiv hatte bisher sehr viele gruppen die recht freundlich waren manchmal auch etwas komisch aber freundlich.

aber ich würde mal sagen seit nett zu euren mitspielern jetzt findet man auch noch als dd recht schnell gruppen aber wartet mal ab bis die tanks und heiler ihre marken zusammenhaben. dann wird sich zeigen ob se sich das dann weiter antun wollen wenn man öfter auf solche spieler trifft, oder wenn sich die ignolisten bei den tanks/heilern füllen.

da man auch serverübergreifend ignorieren kann wird sich das schon bald bemerkbar machen wenn man sich wie ne drecksau aufführt.


----------



## sbiegen (11. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-)
> 
> Seit kurzen haben wir ja die Möglichkeit über das neue Suche nach Gruppe System die Möglichkeit schnell anschluss an eine Hero Inze zu finden.
> Gegen dieses System kann man nichts schlechtes sagen aber was mir aufgefallen ist ist der Umgang der Spieler miteinander.
> ...








Also ich seh es genauso. Die Gruppenmitglieder sind entweder wortlos, oder nett. Aber letztens hab ich Azjol Hc gemacht, und bin gestorben. Ich fragte wirklich nur rezz?......daraufhin sagte man mir, ich solle laufen, also bin ich gelaufen und zack auf einmal hatte ich Ladebildschirm und befand mich an der Stelle, wo ich vorher gequestet hatte. Da dachte ich, was nun, Fehler?........Also guckt ich im Chat nach, und da stand, ich wurde aus der Gruppe geschmissen. SO toll dachte ich, warum? Weil ich fragte Rezz?.....................da hab ich die Welt nicht verstanden. Und seitdem sage ich auch nicht mehr so viel im Chat, aus Angst wieder gekickt zu werden. Da sollte man nen Riegel vorschieben. Denn solch Verhalten wird sich wahrscheinlich jetzt zur Normalität entwickeln. Der macht zu wenig DMG also KICK, der hat nicht Hallo gesagt, also KICK usw.


Find ich schade


----------



## bruderelfe (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
also hate eigendlich bis auf eine ausnahme wo der tank meinte er müsste gehen weil die gruppe sei zu dumm nur gute erfahrungen gemacht!

lg


----------



## BigDaemon (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

hab mich mit dem ganzen erst kurz am Mittwoch befassen können, aber der erste Eindruck war gut. Als Tank rein ins Tool mit nem DD-Kumpel, ruck-zuck war ne Gruppe zusammen für die 3 neuen Inis.
Haben die erstmal auf normal gemacht, da sie keiner kannte von uns beiden, von den 3 anderen kannte sie nur einer.
Port in die Instanz, buffen, ein "HALT!" von mir und denen erstmal gesagt was ich von ner anständigen Gruppe als Tank erwarte:
- Der TANK pullt, sonst keiner
- kurz antanken lassen, sollte ein DD durch Pull oder "nicht-antanken-lassen" Aggro ziehen gibts 1 Spot, wenn der nicht reicht - Pech für den DD
- ich markiere, ihr haltet euch bitte dran
Alles in allem eigentlich die "normalen" Anstandsregeln in einer Instanz. Nachdem ich das in lustiger, netter Art erklärt hab waren alle einverstanden und es ging los. Kein Wipe, alle 3 Dungeons geschafft, passt.
Hatten zwar nur wenig Konversation, aber wenn wars lustig (der 1. Raum in der 3. Instanz mit den vielen Geistern, hatten da ziemlich Spaß weil den eben nur einer kannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kamen dauern blöde Sprüche etc., war nett)
Werd mal am Wochenende etwas mehr mit dem Tool "arbeiten" (ne, SPIELEN, es is ja ein SPIEL ^^) und schaun was sich ergibt, aber ich denke Idioten gibts immer, aber wenn man mit den Leuten vernünftig umgeht bekommt man das (meistens) auch so zurück.

Und an die Neueinsteiger in WoW die erstmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben: Lasst euch nicht entmutigen, JEDER hat mal mit WoW angefagen, man kann nicht alles von Anfang an wissen. Sollte das jemandem nicht passen nicht aufregen sondern drüber stehen. Wie schon gesagt, Idioten gibts überall. Und wenn man vorher schon sagt man is das erste Mal in ner Instanz und kennt sich nicht aus (und evtl. auch ob die einem was erklären können etc), dann können die sich das vorher überlegen, entweder sie tun es, oder sie lassen es und gehen/kicken euch. Auch dann: Nicht aufregen und entmutigen lassen, sondern weitersuchen, gibt genug nette und hilfsbereite Spieler, nur behält man die negativen leider leichter im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VPC (11. Dezember 2009)

Bin ja auch nicht so der schreibfreudige muss aber auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben-

Gestern auch einen Tank/Krieger in den Hallen der R. hero dabeigehabt. Hatte so das Gefühl trotz seiner 40k live war die Farbe auf der Rüssi nicht trocken.
War erstaunlicherweise mit 4xT9,5 der best Equipte in der Gruppe, teilweise sah ich noch Grünes.

Nach dem 4ten wipe (mein Hunter hat Ausdauer gebufft ;-)) hab ich ihn gebeten doch mehr auf seine Aggro zu achten die 80% der Zeit an mir klebte.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nun tauchen viele Newbys auf die sich dann beschweren OHHH hero ist aber schwer. 
nach mehr als 3,5 Jahren kennt man seine Kolelgen auf dem Realm. meist mehr oder weniger gut. Aber die Erfahrung der letzten Tage zeigt
wirklich, dass die ursprüngliche Gemeinschaft des Realm auseinanderfällt.

Ich vermisse das nette Hallo wenn einem das ein oder andere bekannte "Gesicht" über den Weg läuft.


----------



## Nuelo (11. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt noch keine schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Ich denke, der Morgen macht den Tag auch in dieser Beziehung. Wenn man sich am Anfang begrüsst und vielleicht noch ein paar Infos verteilt, wer eventuell zum ersten Mal in der Ini ist, oder Ähnliches, dann kann man schon gar nicht in solche negative Töne abdriften.

Habe das neue Tool schon für ein Dutzend Inis gebraucht und noch keine schlechte zwischenmenschliche Erfahrungen gemacht, wobei ich eben denke, dass man dies auch selber etwas steuern kann. Wurde auch noch nicht ungefragt geckickt oder so.

Wobei, ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass für einige die Hemmschwelle heruntergesetzt wird. Dabei ist die Möglichkeit ein Ticket zu schreiben aber immer noch da wenn solche Sachen passieren.


----------



## Redryujin (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Ich war gestern mit meinen Heiler wieder mal in WoW unterwegs. Da ich mal die neuen Innis sehen wollten habe ich mich erst mal in NOrmal eingetragen zu suchen. Leider hat sich keiner gefunden. Dann habe ich es in hero probiert und sofort eine Gruppe gefunden.

Das war eine Gildengruppe auf dem Server Mug´thol. Es war Seelenschmiede hero. Ich sagte denen freundlich ich kenne die neuen Instanzien noch nicht. Sie sagten das das kein problem sei und fragten mich noch ob ich mit alle drei kommen würde. Ich sagte natürlich ja gerne.

Die Seelenschmiede hero verlief ohne Wipe. Die Bosse wurden mir erklärt und die Leute blieben freundlich. Dann ab der Grube fing es an. Der Tank meckerte herum warum ich mit Gebet der Heilung heile wenn die Gruppe noch voll ausgeheilt ist aber der Tank fast unten ist. Aber der Tank hatte überlebt.

Dann kam der erste Boss. Natürlich wollte mir jetzt keiner mehr den boss mehr erklären sondern einfach drauf. Da ich nicht wusste was zu tun war habe ich versucht zu heilen. Aber da war dieser Debuff der so hoch auf alle Stackte das das für mich unheilbar war. Das Ende vom Lied war ein Wipe.

Der Gruppenanführer sagte
alta
....

Danach hieß es im Chat
Sie wurden aus der Gruppe entfernt


Danach habe ich das mal erst im /1 chat auf meinen Server geschrieben und alle haben gesagt ja das ist normal und sollte mir angewöhnen und einen dicken Pelz anziehen. Ich wurde dann auch in eine Gruppe von meinen Server für die drei innis auf normal eingeladen. Die Gruppe war sehr freundlich wie ich es gewöhnt war. Alle haben die Boss erklärt wie sie funktionieren und da gab es keinen einzigen Wipe.

Jetzt habe ich mal auch erlebt mit unfreundlichen Spielern das auch schon öfters hier im Forum beschildert wurde. Ich werde jedenfalls vermeiden nochmal mit anderen Realms in eine Hero zu gehen.


----------



## Ronma (11. Dezember 2009)

Hm?...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ähm... wenn man hört wie schlecht dat laufen kann, schein ich ja total vieles "Lucky" gehabt zu haben gestern. Na ok bei der ersten Random Gruppe machte der Instanz Server Ausfall nen Strich durch die Rechnung als unsere Gruppe in PdC Hero rausflog mit disconnect bei 3 Spielern. Aber dann gings. Hatte dann ne Gruppe in irgendeiner Zul Drak Hero Inze (bin noch relativ neu im WotLK Content), da wo es halt am Anfang so 3er Schlangengruppen gibt, dann so Viecher die aussehen wie von der Orakel Fraktion usw. Naja...

Jedenfalls sind wir da rein, haben kurz abgesprochen wer was zu machen hat, haben mal eben im vorbeilaufen alles umgeklatschort^^ und fertig war die Inze. So mag ich dat, kann ruhig so weitergehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danach gabs noch auf dem heimischen Server einen Random Satharion 10er Raids, welcher auch fix ging und schwup waren die ersten 7 Frostmarken abgearbeitet. Also ich bin der Meinung, wie man in Holland sagen würde:

Das is ja mal eine ganz, ganz, lecker, lecker Patch, dach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^

Ja und es gibt sie noch.... Holländer die nich jedes zweite Wort: "Öhhhh..." oder "Öhm..." sagen, auch wenn man das in Zeiten eines Luis Van Gaal Vollhirnies kaum glauben mag. Ich musste so lachen wie der Hoeneß gemeint hat, der Van Gaal könnte super deutsch sprechen..., wie man als Holländer gutes Deutsch redet beweist aber Gus Hiddink (richtig geschrieben?)!... na jedenfalls meine ich den Trainer von Russland. Bei dem versteht man jeden Satz perfekt. Ich schalte immer um, wenn ich in Sportzusamenfassungen den Van Gaal seine Öhhh... und Öhm... Gedöns Arie hören soll. Wie anstrengend muss das erst für die Spieler im Training sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ein gut gemeinter Rat: meldet solche Spieler per Ticket, die euch beleidigen. Die GMs können auch realmübergreifend agieren.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. Dezember 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Jo, da is der Anteil des Abschaums wie Flamer, Ninjalooter etc. recht hoch......




Ich bin auch vom Realmpool Blutdurst. Und bisher habe ich eigentlich ganz selten Erfahrungen mit Ninjalootern gemacht. Und dass der Anteil an Flamern auf Blutdurst so ungemein viel höher ist, als auf anderen Pools, da mag ich nicht so wirklich dran glauben :-) . Geflamed wird überall. Und dieses Forum ist ja quasi auch ein Paradebeispiel dafür. Und ich glaube kaum, dass alle Flamer von buffed aus dem Realmpool Blutdurst kommen :-P .


Gestern hatte ich mal ein wirklich schönes Erlebnis, mit einem Heiler von einem anderen Server. Normalerweise sind bin ich immer mit meiner Gilde unterwegs und die Instanzen laufen über den Chat eigentlich immer recht wortlos ab (mit meiner Gilde unterhalte ich mich per Skype). Ab und an sind bei uns halt mal so 1-2 Randoms dabei und der einzige Random war halt besagter Heiler (Druiden-Baum). Am Anfang lief das mit dem Chatten auch noch recht zögerlich ab, aber dann hat sich herausgestellt, dass er eigentlich ein ganz nettes Kerlchen ist und man hat die ganze Zeit über in den Inis mit ihm schwätzen können und das war wirklich verdammt angenehm. Haben mit ihm dann auch so 7-8 Instanzen gemacht ^^ . Und wir hätten es auch fast geschafft ihn dazu bringen den Server zu wechseln und unserer Gilde beizutreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja... letztendlich wollte er dann doch bei seinen alten bekannten bleiben. Schade dass es noch keine Freundeslisten für Leute aus anderen Realms gibt und dass man solche Leute von anderen Realms noch nicht selbst einladen kann sondern diese per Zufall zugelost bekommt.


----------



## Lillycat (11. Dezember 2009)

Stevie6666 schrieb:


> mhh... wenn der tank das teil auch bekommen hatte, dann konnte er es auch gebrauchen... ich hatte jedenfalls nicht die möglichkeit bei einem stoffheiler teil auf bedarf zu drücken...



Der Heiler könnte ja auch ein plattentragender Pala gewesen sein.

Dieses Bedarf für eigene Rüstungsklasse ist aber scheinbar noch nicht ganz ausgereift.
Ich war gestern abend mit meiner Paladina in diversen Instanzen. In BRD dropte ein Schwere Rüstung Teil mit Heilerwerten.
Unser Heiler war ein Priester. Schwere Rüstung konnte nur der Jäger und ich (war als Tank dabei) tragen. Also dachte ich mir, probierste mal Bedarf aus. Und siehe da es ging!

zu dem Thema nur "hallo, ty 4 group, bye" (oder nicht mal das) kann ich nur sagen: wie es in den Wald reinschallt, so schallts auch wieder heraus.
fangt eben selbst mit dem "hallo" an, dann kommt auch fast immer was zurück.
In jeder Gruppe wo ich war, waren immer welche die die kurzen Pausen die sich mal ergeben, geredet haben.
wenn mehrere Leute von einem Realm oder gar Gilde waren, waren die meist still, was auf Teamspeak vermuten lässt.

Die Heroinstanzen sind allgemein stiller, weil man da wirklich nich so viel Zeit hat. Oft haben wir aber auch da noch nach ini verlassen ein paar Sätze gewechselt.


----------



## Casp (11. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Vor dem Patch 3.3 und dem neuen Suche System hatte ich auf meinem Server nie solche Erlebnisse. Es lief immer alles freundlich und fair ab.



Wirklich?


----------



## Mindadar (11. Dezember 2009)

Aber das tollste ist: Auf meinem realmpool gibts wirklich einen oder 2 server wo die leute auf Gefrorene Kugeln Bedarf machen!


----------



## valibaba (11. Dezember 2009)

> Vor dem Patch 3.3 und dem neuen Suche System hatte ich auf meinem Server nie solche Erlebnisse. Es lief immer alles freundlich und fair ab.



Lüg ned rum ^^ auf jedem Server gibts schwarze Schafe ... du hattest einfach nur pech...ich habe in den letzten beiden Tagen auch ausführlich gespielt und habe noch keinen einzigen Fall von Missgunst gesehen oder gehört. Das einzige was mich stört ist das Entzaubern-button... Ich bekomme nun weder Geld noch n Splitter, weil der Entzauberer meist gleich abhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... schade


----------



## zergerus (11. Dezember 2009)

Mh, also ich hatte da gute und weniger gute Gruppen und Erlebnisse. In den Hallen der Reflexion z.b. war ich mit einer Gruppe von Zuluhed unterwegs, super nette Leute, hat alles gut geklappt und sind wipefrei durchgekommen.

Zu den weniger guten Erlebnissen hat eine bunt zusammengewürfelte Truppe gezählt, bei der einfach mal der Dk sich durch die ganze Ini hat schleiffen lassen und AFK gegangen ist, und ganz zufällig zum letzten Boss (Halle der Steine) wieder aufgetaucht ist, alle Items mit Bedarf gewürfelt hat und sich dann kommentarlos verdrückt hat ~.~ ... 

Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass mir das neue LFG-Tool besser gefällt als ich es erwartet hatte.


----------



## Roperi69 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte bisher auch nur positive Erfahrungen, und kann endlich wieder Non Hero Instanzen besuchen, ohne den SnG vollzuspammen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Heilpriester ist nun mal erst 79. Ich kündige immer brav an, das ich aktuell noch ein Manaproblem habe, und das ich ggf in den Bosskämpfen nicht durchhalte. (War zum Glück immer nur eng, ist aber nie schief gegangen) Ich biete auch an mich aus der Gruppe zu wählen, wenn es wirklich gar nicht klappt.

Gestern hatte ich HdS dann erstmals ein Erlebnis, das ich so nicht kannt. ^^ Ich rassel mein Sprücklein runter, buffe, und nehm erstmal einen Honigminztee zu mir, das buffen strengt mich schon sehr an. 

Tank > Pull. 
Halbvollen Manas die Gruppe hochgeheilt, und oom gespammt. Tank wartet. 
Im Verlauf der Ini ist er noch 3 ma losgelaufen, während ich rezzte. Das dritte mal hat er nicht überlebt (mit purer Absicht meinerseits). Während er meckerte mischten sich die DDs ein, und sagten, sie hätten den Tank schon viel früher verrecken lassen.

Ab da lief es dann bis zum Endboss entspannt und wipefrei ab.


----------



## schmetti (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt Glück alle überaus Nett und das Tool ist genial


----------



## Sebastian Voß (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Forencommunity,

ich habe gestern das erst mal das Tool benutzt, einfach um alle Funktionen auszuprobieren. 

Bin eigentlich Tank mit mühsam zusammengeknappsten T9 Teilen über die Daylies. PDK war ich erst 1 mal, also noch kein Zeug von da. Sonst halt das T8 Zeug für die Embleme und was man halt so bekommt. Als berufstätiger "Casual" wird zwar immer mal ein Abend für den Gildenraid eingeplant, sonst wurde aber eingelogged, mit den Gildenmates geklönt, Kochkunst Daylie, Söhne Hodir Daylies und dann eben noch schnell ne Gruppe gesucht für die hc daylie... oder halt auch nicht... kein Heiler ohne ID aufzutreiben oder es gab mal wieder eine der Inis die auf meiner schwarzen "mag ich nicht" Liste stehen.

Dann gestern der erste Abend mit dem neuen Dungeontool. Ich dachte mir, gehst du erstmal als DD mit, mal gucken wie das alles so läuft. Als Tank verlasse ich mich doch gerne auf mir bekannte Heiler. Ladebildschirm kommt, Nexus soll es sein. Alle stehen in dem ersten Raum, ich schreibe noch ein freundliches Hallo mit Smiley und bin noch das Guten Abend am tippen da sind die anderen schon am buffen und der Palatank stürmt schon auf den ersten mob los. Also kein small talk, direkt drauf, auch gut... kein Wipe, keine Ansagen, jeder weiß wie das geht, Bosse liegen alle recht schnell... so schnell das ich zwischendurch geguckt habe ob wir auch hero sind. Danach ein freundliches danke für Gruppe, bb cu thx usw. sehr gut.

Nach der positiven Erfahrung also direkt wieder ins tool. Burg Utgarde, auch wieder hallo, buffen go... 1 Wipe bei Skadi, naja eigentlich kein Wipe, ich lag im Dreck und auf einmal resetted das Event, kommen keine mobs mehr. Also mich aufgekratzt, habe mich noch bedankt im chat, wurde wortlos hingenommen und weiter. 2. Versuch Skadi gelegt sogar mit dem 3 Minuten Achivement, hatte ich noch nicht. Im Gildenchat wird gejubelt und gz gebrüllt, Gruppe bleibt wortlos... na gut. Ini dann erfolgreich beendet, wieder eine bb thx for run cu bye Verabschiedung und alle raus.

So, jetzt wirds komisch. Ein Gildenmate ist in einer group für PDC, ein DD haut ab. Eigentlich sollte jetzt das tool ja jemanden nachliefern. Naja, sie hat es nicht so ganz verstanden, und gibt mir einen Ninja invite. Ich klicke auf Beitreten und frag mal nach was los ist. PDC steht an, DD weg, mach mal Kleinholz hier. OK, das kann ich, auf den Instanzport geklickt, Ladebildschirm und irgendein Fenster, ich dachte zuerst es währe das recount Fenster mit dem Ergenisse zurücksetzen, einfach mal geklickt... tja war leider das ID annehmen Fenster. Instanz ist leer, alles schon down! 
Wir uns erstmal ein bißchen unterhalten, jaaa Kommunikation im chat! Mit den anderen Spielern das erstmal geklärt, es muss jemand per Dungeontool in die Instanz geschickt worden sein der schon eine ID hatte. Ich kann es nicht gewesen sein, hab am patchday nicht gespielt, vorher auch nicht in der Ini gewesen. Naja PDC ID im Sack, warum auch immer, aber nett mit den Leuten unterhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Abend neigt sich dem Ende zu, eine geht doch noch. Also wieder ins Tool, Azjol Nerub... ich mag sie nicht, kann man nicht erklären. Ist eine Würgreiz Ini für mich. Na aber wenn wir schonmal hier sind...
Wieder das übliche Hallo und go. Bei Hadronox steht unser DK Tank zu nah am Boss er wird per Spinnenfaden mitten in die Spinnen gezogen. Ich hinterher, vielleicht kann man noch was retten. Wipe, alle sammeln sich, DK Tank offline. Ich frage im Chat ob er nochmal kommt. Es ist sogar jemand von seinem Server da, der fragt mal eben per whisper nach ob jemand was weiß, leider erfolglos. Also per vote nach 10 Minuten ausgeladen und per Suche nachgeladen, da hatten wir dann wohl jemanden der die Ini noch nicht so gut kennt, erneuter Wipe. Habe dann angeboten mal eben ins Tankzeug zu steigen. Boss gelegt und weiter ohne Probleme.

Ich finde das Tool bisher sehr gut, aber es wird doch sehr unpersönlich. Man macht keine blöden Sprüche, es wird nicht rumgealbert, solange es läuft wird durchgezogen. Auch in der Heiler Mana Pause kein Kommentar. Kommunikation kommt erst auf sobald es ein Prolem gibt. Dann kommen die Geschichten  und das Gespräch zustande "heh, ist mir letztens im xy auch passiert... was machen wir jetzt?".
Ich für mich werde das Tool weiter nutzen wenn die Gildenmates mal wieder schon alle ID haben weil ich so lange auf der Arbeit war. So kann ich auch mal ne Instanz machen wenn ich gerade Bock darauf habe.

Aber geraidet wird für mich nur mit der Gilde, ich brauche en bissel Quatsch in Chat und Teamspeak damit es ein entspannter Raidabend wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (11. Dezember 2009)

Schlechte Erfahrung, leider überwiegend.

Jetzt werden die gefrorenen Kugeln am Ende per Bedarf eingesackt, 4 machen Gier, der letzte Bedarf.

Dann kommen Ausreden wie " Bin Juwe " *lol* , sorry, das ist einfach armselig.

Habe mir jetzt ein Makro gemacht, in dem ich ankündige das ich aufgrund dieser Erfahrungen am Ende auch Bedarf mache und die Gruppe bitte, ebenfalls Bedarf zu machen.

Jetzt kein Geflame wegen " es sind nur die Kugeln ", es geht um Fairness, ums Prinzip.


----------



## Maguerita (11. Dezember 2009)

Mit meinen kleinen Druidentwink hatte ich auf Sturmangriff eher gute Erfahrung mit dem Tool gemacht, obwohl es nachwievor dauert bis sich mal ein Tank für die klassischen Instanzen anmeldet. Meist überlege ich ob ich nicht doch mal den Tank probieren sollte, aber heilen liegt mir wesentlich mehr, was wohl auch an meinen Main liegt, der reinzufällig auch Heilschamane ist. Es wurde miteinander geredet und sehr viele waren froh, das mal eine Instanz aufging, obwohl es irgendwie immer Kloster-Friedhof war. Auch mein Vorurteil das Spieler auf den PvP-Servern im allgmeinen unhöflich sind wurde zumindest auf dieser Stufe widerlegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
In dem Realmpool wo Lodaeron liegt, habe ich eher negative Erfahrung gemacht. Heiler, die so von sich überzeugt waren und arrogant auftraten, das sie dabei fast das Heilen vergaßen. Leider habe ich da nur einen normalen DD und kann nicht so einfach als Heiler mitgehen (Verbände zählen nunmal nicht).


----------



## Sturmrufer (11. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich stört ist das Entzaubern-button... Ich bekomme nun weder Geld noch n Splitter, weil der Entzauberer meist gleich abhaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast wohl noch nicht verstanden wie der Entzauberbutton funktioniert. Um den Entzauberbutton benutzen zu können muß ein Verzauberer in der Gruppe sein. Dann kann jeder auf Gier oder Entzaubern würfeln. Gewinnt ein Gierwurf bekommt derjenige den Gegenstand. Gewinnt ein Entzaubernwurf gewinnt derjenige die entsprechenden Mats Im Gegensatz zu früher kann der Entzauberer gar nicht mehr mit den Mats abhauen. Der Gewinner des Wurfs bekommt sie sofort in die Tasche. 

@Topic: Die Gruppen sind nicht anders als vorher. Mal bekommt man eine gute mal eine weniger gute. Damit mußte man bei Randomgruppen schon immer leben. Der große Vorteil des neuen Tools: Die Gruppensuche geht viel schneller


----------



## Gromer (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss sagen ich habe bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt mit Spielern von den anderen Servern . Ich weiß net warum ob es daran liegt das ich Abends spiele so ab 22 uhr aufwärts ?!?!


----------



## Aratianne (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab bisher eigentlich nur durchweg positive Erfahrungen mit den Gruppen, die das Tool zusammengestellt hat, gemacht. Sowohl mit meinem 80er in Heros, als auch mit meinem "kleinen" Twink, der sich gerade durch die Anfangsinstanzen in Nordend kämpft.
Bin bisher nur auf nette Leute gestoßen, mit denen man sich nett unterhalten konnte. Keine Ninjas oder Flamer dabei.


----------



## Lpax (11. Dezember 2009)

Nur gute erfahrungen gemacht mit dem tool.

Ein paar sachen waren zwar recht nett anzusehen aber kein prob. z.b:

Mage ist durch die ganze ini ohne seine waffe anzulegen (angel auf dem rücken)....und keiner sagte was^^
Ein dk hatte sogar nicht mal brust/handschuhe an.
Sockelungen oder verzauberungen haben eine ganze menge leute nicht gehabt.


Trotzdem nette runs ohne größere probs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirano (11. Dezember 2009)

Sebastian schrieb:


> Ich finde das Tool bisher sehr gut, aber es wird doch sehr unpersönlich. Man macht keine blöden Sprüche, es wird nicht rumgealbert, solange es läuft wird durchgezogen. Auch in der Heiler Mana Pause kein Kommentar. Kommunikation kommt erst auf sobald es ein Prolem gibt. Dann kommen die Geschichten  und das Gespräch zustande "heh, ist mir letztens im xy auch passiert... was machen wir jetzt?".



irgendjemand muss halt den anfang machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fang oft an schon bei trash witze zu reißen o.ä. und oft steigt jemand darauf ein und es entwickelt sich ein reger chat. aber es gibt auch "hirntote" gruppen wo niemand antwortet selbst wenn man was fragt usw. aber naja das ist halt von gruppe zu gruppe unterschiedlich und auch auserhalb des lfg tools zu beobachten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (11. Dezember 2009)

Sturmrufer schrieb:


> Du hast wohl noch nicht verstanden wie der Entzauberbutton funktioniert. Um den Entzauberbutton benutzen zu können muß ein Verzauberer in der Gruppe sein. Dann kann jeder auf Gier oder Entzaubern würfeln. Gewinnt ein Gierwurf bekommt derjenige den Gegenstand. Gewinnt ein Entzaubernwurf gewinnt derjenige die entsprechenden Mats Im Gegensatz zu früher kann der Entzauberer gar nicht mehr mit den Mats abhauen. Der Gewinner des Wurfs bekommt sie sofort in die Tasche.



Mit anderen Worten, es wird sofort entzaubert und der mit dem höchsten entzauberungswurf erhält das reagenz?? ... 
Wenn das so stimmt, dann hat sich Blizz da wirklich mal was sehr gut durchdacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha


----------



## Mäuserich (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen so viele Random inis zu machen wie ich eigendlich vorhatte (bislang 10 Stück), hab aber weitestgehend einen positiven Eindruck.

In der Regel wird sich freundlich begrüsst und danach eher wenig geredet, was aber ja auch vorher in Random Gruppen normal war.

Irgendwie ist es auch lustig, ich habe zum ersten mal in meinem Leben von einem totem DD ein "heal???" gelesen. Den Foren nach ist das auf vielen Servern wohl so gang und gebe, für mich war das gestern Premiere ^^

Die einzig negativen Erfahrungen bis jetzt:

- DD-DK der mir als Tank einen Def-Helm weggerollt hat und als ich höflich nachfragte (ich ging davon aus das er dachte ich hätte keinen Need) ob er ihn mir als Tank überlassen würde kam nur "Spieler XY hat die Gruppe verlassen"
- der wohl schlechteste Heiler der mir je untergekommen ist: steht 20 Sekunden lang neben mir und macht gar nichts ausser zuzusehen wie ich verrecke... zu Glück kann ich als Pala alle 2 Minuten einmal gratis sterben (was ich auch an nahezu jeder grösseren Mobgruppe bin), der unermüdliche Verteidiger hatte quasi perma CD... und der Heiler hatte Equip! Div. 258er Teile rest 245, und rief die ganze Zeit "go". Nach der ini (Grube) wanderte der auch direkt auf Igno auf das ich den nie wieder sehen muss.


----------



## Navaleen (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

also ich muß sagen, ich war jetzt schon ein paar Mal über das neue Suchsystem mit Leuten anderer Realms unterwegs und ich kann bis jetzt nicht klagen. Alle soweit freundlich. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass auf meinem "Heimatserver" seit einiger Zeit eh ein Ton untereinander herrscht, dass man sich echt fragt, wo man gelandet ist...Beleidigungen, Unfreundlichkeit etc.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler und habe dementsprechend kein top Equip. Auf meinem Server wird man da gar nicht mitgenommen, als Noob oder sonstwie blöde angemacht.
Jetzt in den Gruppen z.B. wurde nicht einmal etwas übers Equip gesagt, auch wenn die anderen der Gruppe meist Ulduar, PdoK etc ausgerüstet waren, weil siehe da, auch der Schaden meines Kätzchens stimmte....

So long


----------



## Starfros (11. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-)
> 
> Seit kurzen haben wir ja die Möglichkeit über das neue Suche nach Gruppe System die Möglichkeit schnell anschluss an eine Hero Inze zu finden.
> Gegen dieses System kann man nichts schlechtes sagen aber was mir aufgefallen ist ist der Umgang der Spieler miteinander.
> ...




Ich kann noch nicht bestätigen ,war allerdings auch nur 5 mal komplettrandom in inis.
die 5 male waren die leute aber recht ok. Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist das es irgendwie die Realms sind die damels in einem Pool drin waren bevor dieser erweitert wurde (PvP). 

Was ich dazu nur sagen könnte ist ,das die Hemschwelle tatsächlich sinken würde ,wie du schon sagst, das sie halt vom anderen Server kommen.
Auf Ignor setzen ,bringt derzeit wenig wenn es gehen sollte (habs noch nicht ausprobiert) und wenn es geht und man sich im tool wieder anmeldet und diese spieler auch beim suchentool ignoriert werden,würde die Sache dann schon anders laufen.


----------



## Starfros (11. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten, es wird sofort entzaubert und der mit dem höchsten entzauberungswurf erhält das reagenz?? ...
> Wenn das so stimmt, dann hat sich Blizz da wirklich mal was sehr gut durchdacht
> 
> 
> ...




Was noch dabei zusagen ist , man muss auch viel pech haben das man nicht ein splitter abbekommt wenn alle blauen/epic entzaubert wird bei klick von allen zum entzaubern.
Beispiel gestern, 5 Leute und bei jedem Boss wurde die Beute entazubert (es hat jeder auf entzaubern geklickt) ende vom Lied spieler A hat 3 mal splitter bekommen ich durfte mir den vierten einsacken. Die anderen haben nichts bekommen.   So gut ist das tool demnach nicht eher noch blödsinn.


----------



## Lucifer87 (11. Dezember 2009)

ich lese jetzt schon seit mittwoch gründlich sämtliche Freds und Beiträge zum Thema Lfg-Tool und 3.3.
Ich muss sagen 90% der Leute sehen 3.3 ALS Positiv an und Sind wieder motiviert.
Der Rest ... nun ja... ich kann dazu nur sagen:
1. loggt euch ausm Spiel aus
2. kündigt Oder verkauft euren acc
3. geht ins schlafzimmer, nehmt euch ein Kissen und schreit solang rein bis die Tränen kommen.
4. Sucht euch dann ein "perfektes" mmo

Danke 


ps 3.3 ist sehr gelungen und bietet wieder sehr viel spaß


----------



## GeratGonzo (11. Dezember 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Aber das tollste ist: Auf meinem realmpool gibts wirklich einen oder 2 server wo die leute auf Gefrorene Kugeln Bedarf machen!



Nera'thor = Alle Bedarf auf Kugel


----------



## Kramatieklärher (11. Dezember 2009)

Also die auf meinem Server sind auch nicht immer die nettesten, von da her...
Meistens treff ich auf leute die wie die große Masse der meißten Spieler auf meinen Server sind.
Aber ich muss mich ja auch nicht gut mit ihnen verstehen hauptsache die ini is am ende clear.
Allerdings habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Spielern vom Server Rexxar gemacht.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele im Moment viel mit den Leuten des Realms "Der Rat von Dalaran" und von dort kommen offenbar viele angenehme Leutchen; Bis jetzt keine negativen Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. Dezember 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Was noch dabei zusagen ist , man muss auch viel pech haben das man nicht ein splitter abbekommt wenn alle blauen/epic entzaubert wird bei klick von allen zum entzaubern.
> Beispiel gestern, 5 Leute und bei jedem Boss wurde die Beute entazubert (es hat jeder auf entzaubern geklickt) ende vom Lied spieler A hat 3 mal splitter bekommen ich durfte mir den vierten einsacken. Die anderen haben nichts bekommen. So gut ist das tool demnach nicht eher noch blödsinn.




Naja... das Leute keine Reagenzien bekommen ist einfach nur Würfelpech und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das Tool Blödsinn ist. Bevor es das Tool gab hat man ja quasi den Splitter aus Kulanz der Spieler erhalten. Es gab 5 Spieler und 5 Splitter und da sagt man halt "Hey, jeder darf einen bekommen!". Ihr könnt ja noch immer nach dem Motto verfahren, dass der Enchanter need würfelt alles disst und dann darauf hofft, dass er alles im Anschluss gerecht verteilt. Das neue Tool hat ausschließlich was mit Würfelglück zu tun. Ich persönlich finde die Möglichkeit schon sehr gut gelungen. Man läuft halt nicht in Gefahr, dass der Enchanter alles einsackt und sich aus dem Staub macht. Wenn ich halt mal durch das neue Tool keinen Splitter bekomme, dann geht da für mich auch nicht die Welt unter. Habe noch genug Chancen in anderen Runs etwas abzubekommen.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Dezember 2009)

Gerade eben Join ich ne grp und das erste was der Healer sagt ist "Ich mag euch nicht"

Wtf, der war teilweise noch mit lv 70 Eqpics ausgestattet und hat einen andauernd mir absicht verrecken lassen.


----------



## Teuflische (11. Dezember 2009)

Also die erste grp. die ich hatte war echt super da konnte man sich echt nicht beschweren ...
Die Leute waren nett und es ging echt fix =D

Aber dann nach ner Zeit bin ich auch oft in Grp´s geraten die entweder nich warten konnten bis Heal soweit war oder einfach schnell solo durch wollten...
Ach gab es hin und wieder gezancke...

Soll aber nicht heissen ich finde die Suche schlecht ;D
ich finde das klasse so kann man auch wenn man allein ist mal prima ne grp finden ob die da nun nett sind oder einen angiften... das ist dann Pech ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss sagen die anderen Leute aus dem Schattenbrand Realmpool sind nett und freundlich, bei einigen merkt man sogar wie eingeschüchtert sie sind wie bei dem einen Frichschen 80er Krieger mit dem wir in der Grube waren.

Er am anfang o_O 
alle fragen was los sei und er meint na schaut mich mal an frisch 80 und so, da meinte ich nur, hey dir wird schon niemand den kopf abreißen dafür sind wir schließlich in der Instanz um erfahrung zu sammeln und Sachen abzustauben da sget er nur er kenne solch eine freundlchkeit von den Spielern nicht und sei uns dankbar für die Geduld.

mfg


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich sage meine Server lieber nicht, sonst kommen auch alle doofe dort drauf. Also mein server ist super nett bis nun keinen getroffen der sich schlimme daneben benimmt. 

aber runde PVP und das ist gleich wieder Kultur schock für mich, das erst was ich im chat lese "PENIS" oder "MACHT DIE SCH**** DOWN" der Witz ist, die waren alle von Frostwolf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rushrage (11. Dezember 2009)

um es mal zusammenzufassen habt ihr jetzt die chance:

- alle freundlichen spieler aller realms

und

- alle unfreundlichen spieler aller realms 

zu treffen. denke also die bilanz wird sich nahezu identisch in der waage halten wie vorher auch. es seidenn ihr hattet einen extremen server.


----------



## Dabow (11. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> war auch viel heros unterwegs
> das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war
> eigntlich wortlos war ^^
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen ! ...die Leute reden garnicht miteinander ... ich bin dann meist der, der den Char spamt oder bsp : in den neuen Instanzen die Bosse erklärt


----------



## DemodarAustria (11. Dezember 2009)

Habe bis jetzt eigentlich auch nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Merkwürdig bei einem Oculus-run war,dass ich noch vor Eregos mit 57% Gruppen-Dmg dastand, wir aber trotzdem den Time-run für "Jagd Ihn" geschafft haben.

Mit meinem Kriertwink sage ich immer vorher bescheid,dass sie auf ihre Aggro bei Trash-Gruppen achten sollen, da ich da noch ein paar Probleme habe.
Sonst lief auch da alles klar, meist wortkarg aber auch ab und zu unterhaltend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw was habt ihr alle mit den Kugeln? In meiner Bank stapeln die sich und im AH wird man die auch nicht los, deshalb passe ich da immer schon automatisch. Sollen sich die anderen ausmachen, wie sie drum würfeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Düsterlied/Ylainy


----------



## Botmolesti (11. Dezember 2009)

Erster Versuch des neuen Tools, 4 köpfige Gruppe aus Freunden und Bekannten sucht Heiler.

Ich markiere nur die erste der neuen Instanzen (Halle der gefrorenen Seelenschneekönige? kA mehr), zwei Sekunden später realmfremde Priesterin in der Gruppe, die auch bald zu uns ins ts kam.

Für den Rest des Abends ganz gemütlich auf gemütlich normal durch die neuen Instanzen (eben die Erwähnte, dann das Refugiums des Freundes der Berge und zum Schluss die Flucht aus der Zahnschmelzkrone) spaziert, geplaudert, afklo gegangen, Kaffee gemacht, geplaudert, gelacht, nebenbei mal eine Mobgruppe umgehauen....3 Stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe es wird immer so.


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (11. Dezember 2009)

war vor dem patch nicht mehr viel in instanzen oder raids unterwegs. teils aus beruflichen gründen, teilweise weil ich dieses gogogo und *ichbinimbaundschauaufmeinequip* satt hab. 
mit dem tool ist es möglich wieder ohne größere probs schnell in angepasste instanzen zu kommen und die chance "vollkoffer" zu treffen ist etwas geringer.

natürlich, die sog. idioten wird es überallgeben - ev. bin ich auch einer von ihnen - was solls, noch immer gilt: 1 allein ist in der ini nix, der 1 kanns der andere nicht so gut und 1 überhaupt nicht aber alle haben sich bemüht. 
es steht jedem frei, sich eine neue gruppe zu suchen wenns nicht passt. somit erspart sich jeder die flamerei und in 30-40min is die sache erledigt. mir is, wortkarg dzt lieber als dieses gelabber wie gut man is - hauptsache "wir haben es ohne größere probs. oder "kurz 20min afk - komm gleich wieder" oder "vorher noch schnell duschen" geschafft  -  thx 4 grp. - cya!"

 Finds gute idee, dieses tool - die bugs werden sich auch bald bereinigt haben und dann werden wir sehen was es wirklich hergibt...

....aber was ein echter wow-spieler is, der wird auch wieder flamen obwohl er vorher den mangel an instanzbesuchen geflamt hat.... - 4 me, i am satisfied.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (11. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> aber runde PVP und das ist gleich wieder Kultur schock für mich, das erst was ich im chat lese "PENIS" oder "MACHT DIE SCH**** DOWN" der Witz ist, die waren alle von Frostwolf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Frostwolf ist hald...n.... "spezieller" server...  bin selbst auch dort...


----------



## Domirex (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin positiv überrascht. Ich war diesen freundlichen Umgang wie ich ihn gerade erlebe garnicht mehr gewohnt. Selbst nach Zahllosen Wipes hat noch niemand miese Stimmung verbreitet oder ähnliches.


----------



## tuerlich (11. Dezember 2009)

Domirex schrieb:


> Also ich bin positiv überrascht. Ich war diesen freundlichen Umgang wie ich ihn gerade erlebe garnicht mehr gewohnt. Selbst nach Zahllosen Wipes hat noch niemand miese Stimmung verbreitet oder ähnliches.



gerade bei wipes (hdr hc ^^) haben meine gestrigen mitstreiter eine beachtliche gedult und besonnenheit an den tag gelegt! 4 mal oder so wipe und da kam kein geflame an tank heiler oder sonstwen, sondern nur mal "beim nächsten wipe muss ich kurz reppen xD".


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Dezember 2009)

.... du nörgler....

irgendwie sind die meisten wow-gamer nie zufrieden.... die von Blizz können einem richtig leid tun wenn man bedenkt dass die aus so nem Mimimi getue Rückschlüsse für nachfolgenden Content/Patch einbinden müssen..... naja.... ich bin für /kill this thread^^


----------



## Gaueko (11. Dezember 2009)

Dahg!

Da ich sowieso auf einem Server mit Hoher "Assi-Qute" spiele, bin ich bisher positiv überrascht, wie nett die Leute von den anderen Servern alle sind O_o (vielleicht sollt ich wechseln....)
Hatte zwar achon 2 oder 3 honks in der Gruppe, aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Dezember 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> .... du nörgler....
> 
> irgendwie sind die meisten wow-gamer nie zufrieden.... die von Blizz können einem richtig leid tun wenn man bedenkt dass die aus so nem Mimimi getue Rückschlüsse für nachfolgenden Content/Patch einbinden müssen..... naja.... ich bin für /kill this thread^^



Du hast den Thread aber schon komplett gelesen,oder?
Bestimmt 95% aller "Antworter" äußern sich hier positiv über das LFG-Tool.


----------



## Gromer (11. Dezember 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Nera'thor = Alle Bedarf auf Kugel





Da gibts noch bedarf würfe drauf die sind doch nicht mehr wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (11. Dezember 2009)

Am Mittwoch Abend hätte ich in meinen Tisch beissen können.
Bin laufend in Gruppen gekommen, die entweder alles besser wussten oder wirklich mal keine Ahnung hatten.

Ich selbst stand als Palatank zur Verfügung und wollte an sich nur mal die Funktionen des neuen Tools in Augenschein nehmen.
Erstes Zufallsdungeon:
Ort: HDZ4
Protagonisten: Palaheiler - Magier - Schurke und (was sonst) ein Todesritter wurden der Gruppe hinzugefügt.
Zu den einzelnen Leuten:
Palaheiler: ein Mix aus nix. Überwiegend blau, keine Verzauberungen, keine Sockel.
Magier: Aggro mit 9/5 Punkten extra geskillt. 
Schurke: ich mag mich irren aber ich war kurz der Meinung eine Weihnachtstanne hätte nie so grün sein können wie er. Und Schaden hätte sie wohl auch mehr machen können.
Todesritter: Frostpräsenz, grundsätzlich in einer anderen Ecke des Dungeons als wir aber dafür recht guten DMG.
Zu mir: Palatank: eigentlich recht routiniert was Herodungeons angeht und auch recht sicher was Aggro betrifft.

Diese Gruppe hats mich aber echt verzweifeln lassen.
Nachdem der Heilpala sich nicht einigen konnte welche Buffs er verteilt und ich ziemlich entnerft dann von SdR auf mich und SdK auf andere zu individuellen Buffwünschen über gegangen bin stimmten die Buffwünsche was den anderen Pala betraf gar nicht mehr.
So bekam ich SdW, der Magier SdM, der Schurke stand nur mit meinem Buff da und der Todesritter war ohnehin ausser Range um ihn zu buffen.

Den ersten Boss habe ich dann fast alleine gelegt weil der Magier sich mit dem Boss angelegt hat noch bevor ich die Aggro aufgebaut hatte, der Todesritter wartete schon am Hauseingang, der Schurke machte eh keinen Schaden und der Paladin hatte genug zu tun um sich selbst am leben zu halten, da dieser immerzu da stand wo ihm die schnell nachspawnenden Nonelite am Besten erwischen konnten.

Dann fing auch noch vom Boden her der tote Magier an rumzuflennen und kurzerhand später verließ ich die Gruppe.

Damit aber nicht genug. Ähnlichen Gruppenaufbau, aber vielmehr ähnlichen Skill bewiesen die nächsten 3 Gruppen mit denen ich in Zufallsgruppen geriet und für mich war das dann eindeutig das Zeichen ins Bett zu gehen.

-------------

Gestern allerdings hatte ich überwiegend Glück. So hatte ich wirklich gute Gruppen, selten war nur ein DD dabei, der etwas schlechter war, dessen Schaden aber die anderen DDs durchaus ausgleichen konnten.
6 Zufallsdungeons gemacht, alle ohne einen toten überstanden und überwiegend guten und brauchbaren Loot gehabt.
Auch die Leute waren gut drauf und keiner aus den 6 Gruppen schien einer von denen zu sein, die in der Regel in Dungeons an den bekannten Noobfiltern hängen bleiben.
So wünscht man sich einen Dungeonabend und wenn Tage wie Mittwoch die Ausnahme bleiben, kann ich nur sagen, dass das neue Dungeonsystem echt gold wert ist.

Gruß Cre


----------



## imbaaapala (11. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> war auch viel heros unterwegs
> das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war
> eigntlich wortlos war ^^
> 
> ...


Kann ich nur bestätigen, kaum konversation, aber an sich freundlich, überweigt sogar freundlicher als aufn heim-realm ^^


----------



## Hexfrosch (11. Dezember 2009)

Bislang auch nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.Da wird ohne zu mucken nen Reppbot gestellt direkt am Start schmeisst einer nen Fisachmahl und Bosse werden auf Nachfrage erklärt.
Gestern Abend mit ner Truppe Violette Festung gemacht und ne Eule dabei gehabt mit ich sag mal Rotz-EQ.Als beim Wasserboss die Robe droppte und alle auf Entzaubern klickten traute er sich erst zu fragen ob er sein Zeug verbessern dürfte.Kurz alle abgesprochen und beim Endboss war der Stab dann seiner.Fertig aus die Maus.Was aber aufgefallen ist ist das man den Leuten keine Verzauberungen machen kann.Der anwesende VZ aus unserer Gruppe wollte dem Eulchen nämlich Zaubermacht auffe Hände spendieren und das funktionierte nicht.Wenn das noch gehen würde wärs perfekt.
Alles in allem bin ich mit dem neuen Tool sehr zufrieden.


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. Dezember 2009)

man hat nix zu verlieren, also bespucken sich alle gegenseitig, obwohl es sehr arm ist.


----------



## Bärlars (11. Dezember 2009)

Naja, es gibt halt solche und solche Spieler. 
Gestern hatte ein Heiler kein Healequip mit und ein DD motze gleich rum und ging. 

Was mich aber am meisten stört ist das ungleiche Verhalten beim würfeln. Die eine Hälfte der Spieler würfelt Gier auf "gefrorene Kugel", die andere Bedarf. Besonders komisch ist, dass die die Bedarf würfeln gleich nach dem Loot ohne ein Wort verschwinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (11. Dezember 2009)

Bärlars schrieb:


> Was mich aber am meisten stört ist das ungleiche Verhalten beim würfeln. Die eine Hälfte der Spieler würfelt Gier auf "gefrorene Kugel", die andere Bedarf. Besonders komisch ist, dass die die Bedarf würfeln gleich nach dem Loot ohne ein Wort verschwinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uhhhh... ganz böse. Da bekomm ich die Krätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Das kann man im AH ganz gut beobachten. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass der Preis für "Gefrorene Kugel" seit dem Patch um gut 20G gefallen ist. Das Problem ist halt, dass die so gut wie jeder brauchen kann...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. Dezember 2009)

Tja... andere Server, andere Sitten.
Auf Gul'dan wird auf die gefrorenen Kugeln auch nur "Gier" gewürfelt.
Es gibt aber durchaus Server, auf denen es üblich ist auf "Bedarf" zu würfeln.
Da entstehen halt manchmal Probleme, wenn sich unterschiedliche "Kulturen" vermischen. Ist genauso wie im reallife :-) .


----------



## Akairo (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mit den Leute auch imemr klar gekommen, leider oft leute gehabt die nur gegugt haben, in welche ini sie kommen, keinen bock drauf gehabt und abgerauscht sind.

Realmpool mit Rexxar, gerade ka wie sie heißt^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. Dezember 2009)

Hazel_Malorne schrieb:


> Uhhhh... ganz böse. Da bekomm ich die Krätze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was sind denn bei euch vor dem patch die gefrorenen Kugeln Wert gewesen? Bei uns gingen die für 15G/Stück über die Ladentheke. War auch nicht so die Masse. Bei uns auf der Gildenbank liegen die zur Zeit auch im Überfluss rum, weil sie von uns keiner mehr gebrauchen kann. In ganz seltenen Fällen Schmiede ich für einen unserer Gildentwinks mal etwas, wofür ich eine Kugel brauche. Aber das kommt auch nur 1x pro Schaltjahr vor :-) .


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (11. Dezember 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, kaum konversation, aber an sich freundlich, überweigt sogar freundlicher als aufn heim-realm ^^




hehehe - natürlich ist es überall besser als am heimrealm^^.

Ich finds eine Super Sache. 

Leute, die den IQ und das Sozialverhalten eines Hydranten nicht erreichen (angeblich Mindestanforderung von RP-Gamern) wird man immer haben. 

Der Großteil der Spieler die ich getroffen habe, war zwar wortkarg aber grundsätzlich sehr nett und umgänglich. Ich hoff, das bleibt auch überwiegend so


----------



## Gerti (11. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-)
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Habs bisher 4x oder so genutzt immer gut erfahrungen gemacht. Nette (wenn auch nicht gesprächige Leute) und man ist fix durchgekommen. Einmal hatte ein DD einen dauerhaften Disc, ob das gewollt war oder er echt Probleme mit dem PC hatte will ich nicht einschätzen.


----------



## _Flare_ (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mit meinem Krieger den Erfolg (Titel + Pet) gemacht und hab 95% der Gruppen erträglich bis sehr sehr nett empfunden, ist wahrscheinlich jedoch schon so, dass sich einige denken, dass sie sich nun benehmen können wie die letzte Sitzgelegenheit weil sie ja keiner kennt usw. - aber solche Spieler benehmen sich ohnehin auch in Serverinternen Gruppen bescheiden, somit nix neues. 

Übrigens hab ich um die 130 Spieler getroffen und davon waren fast alle netter as in den Daily-Gruppen die ich nur auf meinem Server erlebt hab (Gruppen wo wortlos alles gemacht wurde hatte ich ... 5x mehr nicht)

Aber eins sag ich dir: Blödmänner gibt's auf jedem Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (11. Dezember 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Ich bin auch vom Realmpool Blutdurst. Und bisher habe ich eigentlich ganz selten Erfahrungen mit Ninjalootern gemacht. Und dass der Anteil an Flamern auf Blutdurst so ungemein viel höher ist, als auf anderen Pools, da mag ich nicht so wirklich dran glauben :-) . Geflamed wird überall. Und dieses Forum ist ja quasi auch ein Paradebeispiel dafür. Und ich glaube kaum, dass alle Flamer von buffed aus dem Realmpool Blutdurst kommen :-P .



Also mehrere Arbeitskollegen spielen auf Schattenbrand (ka ob's richtig" ist) und die schauen mich immer ganz blöd an wenn ich mal so erzählne das die Leute bei Archa ohne
ein Wort zu sagen leaven wenn der Boss down ist und für sie nix dabei war oder sie es net bekommen haben.
Oder wenn ich erzähle das ich schon 2x erlebt habe das der RL mit dem Mount bei Archa abgehauen ist.
Aber den Vogel hat ein Paladin abgeschossen, der is mit dem Schwert von Illidan abgehauen.......

Einfach mal auf Frostwolf oder Frostmourne den Dala Chan lesen, RTL II is dreck dagegen.
Wenn ich auf meim alten Server bin, (PVE) dann komm ich mir immer vor wie im Urlaub, leztenz nem Kollgen mit meinem "alten" 70er da in BW ausgeholfen,
mein Gott, die haben sogar gegrüßt und danke für's ziehen gesagt.
Auf FM kannste von Glück sagen wenn du nicht noch am Ende beschimpft wirst.


----------



## Starfros (11. Dezember 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Naja... das Leute keine Reagenzien bekommen ist einfach nur Würfelpech und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das Tool Blödsinn ist. Bevor es das Tool gab hat man ja quasi den Splitter aus Kulanz der Spieler erhalten. Es gab 5 Spieler und 5 Splitter und da sagt man halt "Hey, jeder darf einen bekommen!". Ihr könnt ja noch immer nach dem Motto verfahren, dass der Enchanter need würfelt alles disst und dann darauf hofft, dass er alles im Anschluss gerecht verteilt. Das neue Tool hat ausschließlich was mit Würfelglück zu tun. Ich persönlich finde die Möglichkeit schon sehr gut gelungen. Man läuft halt nicht in Gefahr, dass der Enchanter alles einsackt und sich aus dem Staub macht. Wenn ich halt mal durch das neue Tool keinen Splitter bekomme, dann geht da für mich auch nicht die Welt unter. Habe noch genug Chancen in anderen Runs etwas abzubekommen.



ahhh ja .... nee is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (11. Dezember 2009)

Gromer schrieb:


> Da gibts noch bedarf würfe drauf die sind doch nicht mehr wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




evl. bei dir auf dem Server. 

Bei Uns sind sie noch was wert , zwar nicht viel aber immer hin. 
Ich nutze sie überwiegend für Beruf Juwe , blaue Steinchen lassen sich immer noch recht gut verkaufen . +- 20 % Preisverlust als vor der einführung der Epicsteinchen.


----------



## Arasouane (11. Dezember 2009)

Wie bei allen hero-ini-randoms: zu 95% tolle leute.

Die Idioten kommen erst wie immer mit random-raids. Dort herrscht planke habgier und es wird gegiftet...

WoW halt...^^

Lg


----------



## Quovenja (11. Dezember 2009)

Hab die Funktion jetzt schon 10 mal genutzt und zu 90% warn die Gruppen gut. 

Aber bei einer gruppe wars umso schlimmer. Herumgespamt was geht usw. Kaum steigt die Anonymität, steigt auch die Arroganz und die chronische Überheblichkeit.


----------



## Zentoro (11. Dezember 2009)

Tut mir leid, aber ich kann ebenfalls nicht die beliebten Schubladen bedienen: Bisher war es richtig klasse.

Leute total nett. Und beim Twinken in versunkenen Tempel mussten wir am Ende traurig feststellen, dass wir uns ja leider nicht für weitere Inis verabreden können.

Blizzard, wir brauchen eine realmübergreifende FL!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillycat (11. Dezember 2009)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich kann ebenfalls nicht die beliebten Schubladen bedienen: Bisher war es richtig klasse.
> 
> Leute total nett. Und beim Twinken in versunkenen Tempel mussten wir am Ende traurig feststellen, dass wir uns ja leider nicht für weitere Inis verabreden können.
> 
> ...



das kann ich unterschreiben!
wir hatten so viel Spass in BRD und auch nach der Ini blieb ein Krieger laaange mit mir in Gruppe. Nachdem er versucht hat, mich zum servertransen zu überreden haben wir uns dann wehmütig goodbye gesagt und hoffen drauf, dass wir uns noch öfter begegnen.


----------



## Cribmaster (11. Dezember 2009)

also was die anderen Realms betrifft kann ich keine feste Aussage Treffen.

alllerdings fällt mir das vom TE beschriebene Verhalten seit 1 Jahr stetig steigend auf
"meinem" Server Frostwolf auf. Ich habe das Gefühl da kackt man sich nurnoch an... :-(


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (11. Dezember 2009)

Gromer schrieb:


> Da gibts noch bedarf würfe drauf die sind doch nicht mehr wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nichts mehr wert.. pfff.... logisch wenn was wert hatt hatt man bedarf ne?   vlt braucht man sie zum craften und nich nur aus egoismus-ich-brauch-das -weil-ich-gold-geil-bin

aber ja  im vergleich zu Frostwolf sind die spieler anderer server oft wirklich netter. soweit find ichs positiv... sollte wohl den server wechseln :-/


----------



## Petu (11. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> war auch viel heros unterwegs
> das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war
> eigntlich wortlos war ^^
> 
> ...




Genauso ist es bei uns im Realmpool Blutdurst auch. Wenn es mal nicht so war, waren die "Mitstreiter" freundlich.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur nette Spieler erwischt außer einen der hat überhaupt nichts gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingeladen ---> Event gestartet ----> looten ----> geleavt


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Dezember 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Tja... andere Server, andere Sitten.
> Auf Gul'dan wird auf die gefrorenen Kugeln auch nur "Gier" gewürfelt.
> Es gibt aber durchaus Server, auf denen es üblich ist auf "Bedarf" zu würfeln.
> Da entstehen halt manchmal Probleme, wenn sich unterschiedliche "Kulturen" vermischen. Ist genauso wie im reallife :-) .


Woos?
Hm, also solange ich auf Gul'dan spiele und es die Kugeln gibt, wurde immer Bedarf geklickt, aber sowas kann man ja vorher auch klären.


----------



## Cartman666 (11. Dezember 2009)

Bin eben zum ersten mal seit Zul'farak ernsthaft in einer Instanz gewesen. Hatte damals einfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und danach auf sowas keine Lust mehr.
Und nun war ich direkt in den neuen Fünferinstanzen. Meine Ausrüstung ist so gut, wie ich sie über Selbstgebasteltes hinbekommen habe.
Ich war dann sehr positiv überrascht. Alle waren sehr nett, wichtiges wurde erklärt, gewürfelt wurde wirklich nur auf Sachen, die benötigt wurden.
Und keiner hat mit irgendwelchen DPS-Werten rumgewedelt, obwohl der Schurke und ich doch etwas schlechter als erwartet dastanden.
Ich werde jetzt sicher öfter mal durch die kleinen Instanzen toben.


----------



## Testare (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab grösstenteils gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Allerdings hat sich, auch innerhalb der Gilde dank TS-Diskussionen, eines herauskristallisiert:
Tendenziell (Nicht alle, aber eben eine Grundtendenz) gilt: 

Je PvP desto asozial 


Insbesondere die Ausdrucksweise betreffend. 

Und:

Je PvE desto Ninja


----------



## Füchtella (11. Dezember 2009)

Huhu!



IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Das hier soll kein Mimimi Thread werden. Wollte einfach nur mal von euch hören wie ihr die ersten 2 Tage mit
> Spielern von anderen Realms ausgekommen seid. Oder würdet ihr sagen es ist alles in Ordnung und die Leute sind ok ??? Erzählt mal Eure
> Erlebnisse..... :-)



Die Spieler anderer Realms sind genauso unfreundlich und deppert wie 95% des eigenen Bealms. Aus ebendem Grund gehe ich seit 3-4 Jahren nur noch mt Leuten in Instanzen, die ich kenne. Dass ich nun mehr Auswahl an Leuten habe, mit denen ich nichts unternehmen mag, sehe ich weder als Vor-, noch als Nachteil an - es ist einfach nur egal.


mfg


----------



## Talgur (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt in den 2 Tagen nur 2 "Geistergruppen" gehabt und das war gestern.. 
Es kam keine Begrüssung von denen wollten alles schnell machen aber finde eine kleine Begrüssung ist schon was normales und eine Frage der Höflichkeit da kommt man sich schon doof vor wenn man als einziger ein kleines "moin" von sich gibt aber nichts zurück kommt ^^ gut in einer Gruppe waren 3 Leute von der selben Gilde dabei die auch im TS waren (wie ich von einem anderen Gruppenmember in einer anderen Rndgruppe gehört habe der in der selben Gilde war) aber trz. kann man mal eine kleines "hey" oder was auch immer erwarten ^^ 
Und in der einen Gruppe waren auch Leute von verschiedenen Realms aber keine "hallo" zu gesicht bekommen


----------



## Boéndil234 (11. Dezember 2009)

das Problem is dadurch das man fast anonym is sinkt die hemmschwelle. 
das heißt wenn alle mitstreiter von unterschiedlichen servern sind baut eigl jeder nur mist und würfelt auf alles bedarf( hatte ich gestern eine gruppe..) 
wenn aber schon ma wer anders noch vom server is halten die leute sich zurück...
vielleicht erzählt der das ja aufm server rum wer will schon seinen ruf verliern?


----------



## DefloS (11. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt nur gute Gruppen nund nette Leute gehabt;… Finde das neue LFG System super, die beste neuerung seit,... seit,... joa, es ist die beste die je kam IMO!


----------



## Hellikut (11. Dezember 2009)

Das einzige, was mich (anfangs) sehr gestört hat, war dass wir öfters Spieler austauschen mussten:

- Tank kannte die Ini nicht (Hd und verschwand plötzlich. 

- bei einem hat die Frau gestresst

- und der andere war zu müde zum Weiterspielen

Da man aber sehr schnell neue Mitspieler findet, war mein Ärger aber komplett unnötig. Tolles Tool.


----------



## DefloS (11. Dezember 2009)

Hellikut schrieb:


> (…)
> Da man aber sehr schnell neue Mitspieler findet, war mein Ärger aber komplett unnötig. Tolles Tool.



Ja, und das ist das geilste an der ganzen Sache! Endlich ncihtmehr wahllos leute durchwispern, vorallem auf toten Servern wie Nefarian sehr nützlich!


----------



## Darkdamien (11. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab bis jetz ca 15 hero´s random gemacht und habe durchweg positive erfahrungen.
allgemein find ich das tool TOP


----------



## Twinser (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nur gute - sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Spielern aus anderen Servern gemacht.
Höflich, nett und keine geflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht liegt es auch nur daran , dass ich öfters Abends Hero's mache.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Dezember 2009)

Um es mal allen hier zu sagen, die Patchnotes nicht lesen:


man kann auch Spieler von anderen Servern auf die Ignoreliste setzten
die Ignoreliste ist jetzt 50 Einträge groß
mit Spielern, die man auf ignore hat, wird man nicht in eine Gruppe gepackt

Also kann man nur raten, rüde, dumme oder gierige Idioten auf Ignore zu setzen. Nebeneffekt ist, das deren Wartezeiten immer länger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (11. Dezember 2009)

bis jetzt waren alle gruppen in die ich über das neue tool gelangt bin überaus freundlich und hilfsbereit. hexer stellen seelenbrunnen ( so heißen die doch oder ? ) mages tische usw. 

sonst is des in heros bei mir nie der fall gewesen. mal schaun ob des anhält oder nur die vorsicht is sich nich gleich in den ersten tagen unbeliebt zu machen ( auch wenns leute von nem andern server sin ).

ah es geht grad ne neue rnd-grp auf. schnell betreten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (11. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-)
> 
> Seit kurzen haben wir ja die Möglichkeit über das neue Suche nach Gruppe System die Möglichkeit schnell anschluss an eine Hero Inze zu finden.
> Gegen dieses System kann man nichts schlechtes sagen aber was mir aufgefallen ist ist der Umgang der Spieler miteinander.
> ...




Also ich hab bis jetzt nur sehr nette Leute mit dem neuen Tool kennengerlernt.
Kann natürlich damit zusammenhängen, dass ich von Frostwolf komme, und dort eh jeder der letzte Kack B00n ist, aka Möchtergern-Progamer, und ich daher es mir so vor kommt, ales seien alle anderen Leute von den anderen Servern, so nett =).


----------



## Pusillin (11. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ein anderes Beispiel: Wir hatten einen Wipe in der Halle der Reflexionen hero. Der Heiler ging aber wir fanden sofort ersatz. Ein DD war noch
> liegen geblieben und wartete auf eine Belebung. Der Heiler stand nur 20m von der Leiche entfernt. Das erste was der neue Heiler sagte als er
> unseren Palatank beim rezzen sah "Laß den Idioten liegen, der kann selber laufen"...Naja den rest der Ini verbrachten der DD und der Heiler mit
> gegenseitigem angiften. Die Hero haben wir trotzdem geschafft.


Da du ja weder Tank noch Heal warst, warst du DD.
Und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass du dieser DD warst der liegengeblieben ist.
Denn sonst würdest du wohl kaum für ihn so Partei ergreifen, allerhöchstens es akzeptieren.
Wieso denn bitte, soll der DD das Privileg genießen dürfen, liegenzubleiben? Wieso?
Er war schlicht und ergreifend zu FAUL, die wenigen Sekunden zu laufen.
Natürlich hätte der Heiler rezzen können, aber es geht ums Prinzip,
und um die äußeren Umstände.
Wenn es mein Fehler (als Heiler) war (unzwar definitiv), dann hätte ich nichts dagegen,
wenn ich alle rezzen würde. Wenn ein DD eben auf Klo geht, zur Tür oder ähnliches, hätte ich nichts
dagegen ihn zu rezzen, da man dadurch Zeit gewinnt. Dies erfordert natürliche eine kurze Absprache, ein halber Satz reicht schon.
Man hätte aber keine Zeit verloren, wenn der DD zeitgleich mit dem Heiler losgelaufen wäre,
aber man hat schon Zeit verloren, wenn der Heiler ihn rezzt (Casttime, Manareg, etc.).
Und nun, da dieser DD einerseits zu faul war zu laufen, andererseits zu faul war bescheidzusagen,
und wiederrum es als Aufgabe des Heilers sieht, seine Faulheit auszubügeln, wodurch natürlich
die ganze Gruppe "leidet", glaubst du immernoch, dass der Heiler schuld ist?

Um es mal auf mich zu beziehen:
Ich würde ihn rezzen, er hätte dadurch aber einen sehr schlechten Eindruck auf mich gemacht,
und ich kann es verstehen, wenn andere Heiler da sturer sind,
vor allem wenn man schon mehrmals einen 25er Schlachtzug rezzen musste (Ich raide weniger)....


/edit
/offtopic


DefloS schrieb:


> Bis jetzt nur gute Gruppen nund nette Leute gehabt;&#8230; Finde das neue LFG System super, die beste neuerung seit,... seit,... joa, es ist die beste die je kam IMO!


Kann mich der Meinung über das neue Tool anschließen, wobei die Zahl der "Leaver" teils etwas höherr ist, was das Tool aber doppelt und dreifach
(und noch mehr) wieder rausholt.
Die beste Neuerung die je kam? 
Ich glaube da spielt die menschliche Wahrnehmung ein paar Streiche:
Man glaubt (meiner Meinung nach) nur, dass es so ist, weil
man sich schon lange an die alten Änderungen gewöhnt hat.
Ich weiß noch wie ich jeden dritten Questgeber übersehen habe,
weil nichtmal ein Ausrufezeichen auf der Minimap angezeigt wurde.
Fällt mir nur so spontan ein, gibt sicher noch mehr.
Aber die meiner Ansicht nach beste (kostenlose) Änderung war das Erfolgssystem.
Dadurch bekommt man viel von der Welt und den Möglichkeiten mit, setzt sich mehr mit der
Spielwelt an sich auseinander, versucht von jedem "Kuchen" wenigstens einmal probiert zu haben,
und ist auch für wenige Minuten, die man sonst sinnlos rumstehen würde, beschäftigt.


----------



## J_0_T (11. Dezember 2009)

Habe bisher auch keine probs... un nur nette wenn auch sonderbare gefährten gehabt

Okay 1 Dudu tank der sich ein wenig überschätzt hatte un abgehauen ist... hab den später nochmals in ner rnd gesehen un es ging supi durch die selbe ini... un gediegen war er auch... okay am anfang ein wenig strange aber egal...


Okay... einzigster char der echt daneben war war gestern der Pala gewesen der in Auchenaikrypta in Lederklamotten und dem Höllenhäscher tanken wollte... als er gestorben is hat er die grp un den heiler als noob beleidigt un is abgehauen... 5 min später hatten wir wieder nen tank der seinen job konnte... Ansonsten waren die grp sehr cool.

Okay... habe etliche spieler am selben tag mehrmals gesehen^^ Aber das ist wohl das prob mit meinem lvl gewesen XD


----------



## ToxicAvenger (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele derzeit einen Hexer Lvl 72 und hab bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gestern durch die rnd Option in Ajol gelandet...Beim ersten Boss droppt was für mich und beim zweiten auch. Ich hatte schon beim ersten mal Bedarf gemacht und dann lieber beinm zweiten mal gefragt ob ich nochmal Bedarf machen kann. Alle sofort "klar" und haben dann auch gratuliert. 

Sicher kann man genauso an Deppen kommen wie vorher über SnG-Kanal aber jetzt isses net mehr so ärgerlich da schneller eine neue Gruppe beisammen ist und ich nicht erst 2 Stunden in suchen investiert habe um dann festzustellen, dass die Gruppe nicht taugt bzw. die "Interessen weiiiit auseinander gehen"!

Aloha


----------



## Machat (11. Dezember 2009)

Also mir ist es eher aufgefallen dass die Spieler richtig gut spielen (Wahrscheinlich um den Ruf des Servers nicht zu beschmutzen) und die Konversationen entweder neutral sachbezogen bleiben oder freundlich wortlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir gefällt das. Wenn ich plaudern möchte gehe ich mit meinen Kollegen in Heros und benutz nicht das RND-System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-X (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine schlechten erfahrungen sind zudem noch traurig....
Die einzigsten die ein schlechtes benehmen drauf hatten waren welche von meinen Server, scheiße dachte ich mir nur und als die haben sogar gemeint das es bei meinen server öfters so währe das die Spieler nicht net sind.

Also schlechte erfahrung ja!


----------



## Leviathan666 (11. Dezember 2009)

Japp. Also in den letzten Runs, seit dem LFG-Tool, kommt meißtens nur am Anfang ein sporadisches "Hi" und *zack* gehts ab. Am Ende kommt noch ein "thx4run" wenn zwischendurch nichts mies gelaufen ist...


----------



## bruderelfe (11. Dezember 2009)

Also bis auf heute 1- 2 ausnahmen auf meinen main war alles super, aber hatte am vormittag ein faires erlebniss!
Ich mit meinem dudu lvl 64 eingeloogt nach gruppe gesucht als heiler, mit sagte gleich zu anfang das das meine erste richtige gruppe ist die ich heile healtbot geht nicht hatte nur fehler, dann ohne healbot, dann steckt ich nach einem wipe in eienr röhre fest das ist da wo man in der scherbe duchs wasser tauchen muss! sagte hänge fest sie schreibe ticket wir warten habe es doch noch gepackt, gab 3 wipes aber keiner war mir böse!!
Und es stimmt schon wie viele schreiben meist, wird einfach nur durchgerockt, und es wird net miteinader gesprochen leider!
Aber habe auch erfahrungen gemacht das die gruppe gefragt worde obs zu schnell geht!


----------



## bruderelfe (11. Dezember 2009)

Lillycat schrieb:


> das kann ich unterschreiben!
> wir hatten so viel Spass in BRD und auch nach der Ini blieb ein Krieger laaange mit mir in Gruppe. Nachdem er versucht hat, mich zum servertransen zu überreden haben wir uns dann wehmütig goodbye gesagt und hoffen drauf, dass wir uns noch öfter begegnen.


Das muss ich bestätigen, und ich wäre auch für serübergreifende fl listen!
Weil ich finde es spassig und es nett wenn man sich auch mit anderen leuten von anderen servern versteht auch da können freundschaften entstehen!


----------



## nuxii (11. Dezember 2009)

0 probleme

und hab schon den 2 titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find nen nice system !

mfg:nyx


----------



## Badukai (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin seit dem neuen System für Dungeon suche sehr oft in eine ini gegangen, mehr als 20mal aufjedenfall und ich hatte immer eine absolut freundiche Gruppe, konnte es selber kaum glauben. Ich find das System auch allgemein gut, man hat sich wenigstens Gedanken gemacht was man verbessern kann


----------



## Arydwen (11. Dezember 2009)

Bisher fast nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings nur im Bereich 60+ da ich gerade neu angefangen hab nach ner längeren Pause. 
Die meisten Runs sind zwar sehr schweigsam, aber wenn alle wissen was zu tun ist muss ich auch kein Stundenlanges rumgetippe haben. 
1 negative Erfahrung war dabei, aber auch die hab ich überstanden ^^


----------



## BTTony (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich fands bislang auch super! Fast nur super erfahrungen. Fands sogar sehr erfrischend andere Leute zu sehn. Dazu kommt binnen weniger Minuten immer ne Gruppe zustande. Vom Ini-tool bin ich restlos begeistert.

Fänd ne Umfrage dazu cool!

EDIT: Die negativen Erfahrungen sind weniger oder genauso wie sonst.


----------



## Arosk (11. Dezember 2009)

Alle superfreundlich, gute Leute, alle Inis ohne Wipe durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sentro (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte (zum Glück) auch noch nie jemanden in der Gruppe seit 3.3, der so unhöflich war. Im Gegenteil: Ich hatte immer Glück, wir haben die Inzen alle recht schnell gepackt und eine Gruppe hat noch in Feste Heroisch noch Zusatzachievements gemacht, obwohl keiner gefragt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Mit den Zusatzachivements meine ich die, wo man bei Bossen dann was besondres schafft (Z.B. bei Novos der Beschwörer "Oh Novos...")


----------



## Chínín (11. Dezember 2009)

2 Regeln:
1. Wer auf STress steht, kriegt Stress!
2.Nur so viel Konversation wie nötig!

Zwar nicht die goldenen Regeln, aber so kommt man ohne Frust wieder raus

btw, wenn euch wer flamet, nicht so ernst nehmen, der Typ sitzt am anderen Ende von Deutschland, mit einer annähernden Chance von 100% wird der Typ euch nie (!) (!!!) über den Weg laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drhomie (11. Dezember 2009)

meine erfahrungen bisher waren auch eher in der richtung, dass die leute sogar freundlicher waren als bisher zusammengesuchte gruppen auf dem eigenen server
kann aber natürlich auch serverabhängig sein^^ auf dem einen server sind halt mehr asis als auf dem anderen^^


----------



## Agyros (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss auch sagen, das ich positiv überrascht bin. Bisher hatte ich genau einen, der anfing zu flamen ("omg, noobs. was wollt ihr mit dem EQ hier" ... nach dem ZWEITEN Boss (Seelenschmiede) - hat er dann gemerkt, das er in nhc gejoint hat und nicht in hc -> selfowned).

Alle anderen waren überaus freundlich, motiviert und es hat Spaß gemacht. Teilweise ziemlich lang mit einigen Leuten dann im TS gequatscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - auf dem eigenen Server kommt oft nur nen "WTF wozu TS" ...


----------



## IchbinArzt (11. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend :-)

Wow, also ich hab jetzt fast alle Eure Beiträge durchglesen und bin überrascht das ihr doch soviele positive Erfahrungen bis jetzt gemacht habt. Scheinbar geht das 
nur mir so das ich des öfteren Grukentruppen bekomme. Ich hatte aber in der zwischenzeit auch ein paar sehr nette Hero Gruppe :-) Was mir auch aufgefallen ist das man nur 
kurz "Hallo" sagt und dann gehts auch schon los. Am Ende dann noch "bb und bye" und das wars dann. Schade find ich zZ nur das man nicht immer gleich in die Instanz gehen 
kann weil die Server voll sind. 

Gruß

Doc


----------



## Galjun (12. Dezember 2009)

Spieler von FdS, Echsenkessel und Blutkessel..
Nie grüsst einer, nach nur 1 Wipe heulen sie rum es ist sinnlos und leaven die Gruppe..
Nach erfolgreichen Instanzenrun, gibts kein "danke für die Gruppe" verabschieden tut sich auch keiner, einfach wortlos leaven.
"ich bin ja auf einem anderen server, da kann mir nichts passieren".. vor 3.3 sah ich dieses verhalten nie.

Shattrath, die Aldor und Nethersturm sind alle super freundlich.


----------



## Fusselbirne (12. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir lief´s meistens ganz freundlich ab,oder eben sehr wortlos,aber immerhin wurde es so gut wie nie unfreundlich.Manchmal hab ich 1-2 in einer grp,die meinen,nur weil die pdk equipt sind,sind sie die ober Pro´s und können Healer,Tank und DD Rolle auf einmal übernehmen,aber das kam bei mir seltener vor.Bei denen hab ich dann sowieso geleavt,bevor ich mir die Ini versauen muss,weil solche Leute immer nur am motzen sind.Schlechte Stimmung in einer grp kann ich absolut nicht ab.
Was ich aber auch nicht ab kann,wenn so Spinner meinen mit full pvp Zeug anzutanzen mit null Hit und wenn man sie dann darauf anspricht,warum sie PvP Zeug in einer Ini tragen kommt entweder ein Flame oder die nervigste Antwort "weil".Aber schwarze Schafe gibts ja bekanntlich überall...


----------



## Fusselbirne (12. Dezember 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> Spieler von FdS, Echsenkessel und Blutkessel..


Diese ganzen neueren Server sind auch die unfreundlichsten und schlechtesten Server meiner Meiung nach,hatte jemand schon mal von Ulduar in der grp....omg war das ein Grauen...


----------



## Roperi69 (12. Dezember 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Um es mal allen hier zu sagen, die Patchnotes nicht lesen:
> 
> 
> man kann auch Spieler von anderen Servern auf die Ignoreliste setzten
> ...



Gelesen hab ich es auch, aber ich bekomm es nicht umgesetzt, ich habe einen Tank, der nach dem xten Wipe in Vio Hero einfach abgehauen ist auf Igno setzen wollen, aber ich bekam die Meldeung ein Spieler mit diesem Namen sei nicht bekannt. 

Muss er noch in der Gruppe sein, damit es klappt?


----------



## Tabbenoca (12. Dezember 2009)

Also ansich bin ich sehr zu frieden mit dem System. Jetz ist es endlich auch auf FDS möglich fix ne hero
Gruppe zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu 90 % passen die Gruppen und die Spieler meine ich auch und sind fair. Allerdings hat eben wohl jeder
Server seine "Faulen Eier".

Zum Beispiel würfelte letztes mal einer, nachdem alle anderen entzaubern gemacht hatten, auf ein blaues Item
Bedarf, obwohl er ein weitaus besseres anhatte. Auf die Frage eines Gruppenmitglieds warum er Bed. macht kam 
nur ein "Weil es so ist" zurück.
Beim genaueren hinschauen war es dann auch klar. "Beim anlegen gebunden" ich denke er vertickt es eben
irgendwo im AH.

Genau so war ich etwas verwirrt , als einer auf die gefrohrene Kugel Bed. gewürfelt hat. Auf die Frage warum 
kam nur bei uns auf dem Server ist das so und er war weg. Mag sein dass es eben wo anders so ist aber ich kenne
eben Bed. nur wenn ich etwas wirklich brauche um weiter zu kommen im Eq. Kugeln zu sammeln ist eben in meinen
Augen nur gierig. Eben Gier. 
Man hätte ja die anderen 4 sonst auch noch mal drum würfeln lassen können meine ich mit /random.
Vielleicht wäre es am einfachsten gewesen, wenn man vorher kurz ausmacht wann Bed und wann Gier (gerade bei Kugeln)

Ich hoffe dass solche Spieler eher die Ausnahmen bleiben. Wie gesagt bis jetzt bis auf die 2 Fälle positive
Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Ansonsten müsste etwas eingeführt werden diese Spieler melden zu  können, die nur auf Abzocke aus sind 
und nicht auf das Gruppenspiel. Wenn solche Meldungen dann vermehrt bei dem gleichen Spiler vorkommen müsste 
Blizz seinen Acc eben einfach für die Serverübergreifenden Heros eine Zeit lang sperren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis sies gelernt haben dass man so nicht in einer Gemeinschaft spielt.


----------



## Kronas (12. Dezember 2009)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Gelesen hab ich es auch, aber ich bekomm es nicht umgesetzt, ich habe einen Tank, der nach dem xten Wipe in Vio Hero einfach abgehauen ist auf Igno setzen wollen, aber ich bekam die Meldeung ein Spieler mit diesem Namen sei nicht bekannt.
> 
> Muss er noch in der Gruppe sein, damit es klappt?


logischerweise muss er noch in der gruppe sein, sonst nimmt deine ignoreliste automatisch leute mit dem eingegebenen namen von deinem server


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. Dezember 2009)

aso ich verwende eigentlich mehrmals täglich das neue lfg und hatte nie probleme mit looten oder freundlichkeit...es wird wenig geredet das stimmt...aber das kommt mir entgegen...reden kann man wenn man in dala rumsteht und auf den nächsten run wartet...

einziges problem war bis jetzt ich hab mir grade mein erstes epic geholt(titanstahlzerstörer) und random lfg gemacht da stand ich plötzlich in der schmiede der seelen und wurde geflamed weil ich zu low bin...wollte eigentlich nur marken für random lfg haben...keiner wusste dann wie ich wieder ohne probleme verschwinden kann und als ich einfach geleaved bin hatte ich nen debuff für 15 minuten...kA ob das besser gegangen wäre...falls es jemand weiß bitte bescheid sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ramsleier (12. Dezember 2009)

War auch schon in mehreren Inis (hab sie nicht gezählt) und wirklich freundlich war nur 1 Gruppe.

Beispiel von heute:

Ich komme in die Gruppe, pala schreit als erstes "Mage Tisch". Als antwort von mir kam: Zuerst einmal guten Morgen. Seine Antwort: GZ.

Hallo? 1. Ich bin nicht dazu verpflichtet einen Tisch aufzustellen, es ist lediglich eine Offerierung von mir und 2. Kann man ein pls anhängen oder zumindest vorher hallo sagen. Bis jetzt ist bei mir noch niemand "verhungert"

Ansonsten ist es zum Grossteil gleich: Hi, bye. Wenn ein Buff fehlt kommt mal noch: "SDW pls", aber das wars auch schon.

Das ist aber nicht die Schuld vom neuen Suchtool...

War gestern (nach langer WoW Pause) wiedermal AK 25. Kora lag beim first stry. Bei Ema sind wir bei 15% gewipet weil kein DMG auf das Add kam. Ich dachte einfach nur: "Ok, halb so schlimm, das nächste mal klappt es bestimmt".

Und solche Sachen kamen im Chat:

Man alta ey unsere DDs sind ja epic fail farmt euch equip ihr scheiss naps!!!

15 Sek. später waren nur noch 6 Leute im Raid. Wegen EINEM Wipe bei 15%....

Die Community wird immer frecher und unhöflicher. Ein Bitte oder Danke hört man praktisch gar nie mehr. Beleidigungen sind an der Tagesordnung da sich viele (nicht alle!) Full Epic Spieler Imba und toll fühlen nur weil sie Lila tragen.

Musste einfach mal meine Meinung dazu geben.

Mfg


----------



## mib2000 (12. Dezember 2009)

also ich kann absolut nur positives berichten sowohl in den hc's als auch in den nonhc's in der scherbenwelt (zieh mir grad nen (noch) crap equipten Heal pala hoch. selbst bei whipes, egal wer schuld war, gabs keine großartigen unstimmigkeiten man is halt gelaufen bzw hat auf meinen rezz gewartet was mich auch net sonderlich stört weil ich eben net so dolle ausrüstung hab (teils wegen dem neuen lootsystem)  und da durchaus auch mal schuld dran war.

wobei es mich nicht sonderlich überraschen würde wenn verschiedene geistige vegetarier durch die gegend flamen....
es wurd hier ja schon zu genüge vorgeredet...


----------



## keimoushisou (12. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir hat sich durch das Tool eine Gewohnheit verfestigt: nämlich die, weder nachmittags, am Wochenende oder während der Ferien Instanzen zu besuchen.


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. Dezember 2009)

ramsleier schrieb:


> ...da sich viele (nicht alle!) Full Epic Spieler Imba und toll fühlen nur weil sie Lila tragen.


also ich hab noch 0 raiderfahrung und bin grade frisch 80 aber das kann ich jetzt schon tlw bestätigen...als ich das erste mal blau/grün equiped pdc war wurde ich eqig angequatscht ich soll doch bitte leaven weil mein equip nicht reicht...ich war DD DK, daneben war noch ein dk dd und ein mage...ich konnte sie überreden es einfach zu versuchen und am ende hatte ich dann weit mehr dps als der toll equipte dk und nur bisschen weniger als der mage...
da wäre ne entschuldigung angebracht gewesen sagt ihr? weit gefehlt...am ende hab ich nen helm erwürfelt und bekam dann noch ein"toll der noob hat keine arbeit und kriegt den loot" mit auf den heimweg...^^ 

aber wie schon in meinem vorigen post erwähnt hab ich mit der freundlichkeit im großen und ganzen keine probleme...nur diese full epic "pros" die marken fürs lfg abstauben wollen und dann die schwächeren flamen nerven ein wenig...


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Dezember 2009)

Hab zum Grösten teil Positve Erlebnisse gehabt, auser gestern, da hatten wir zwar vom eq her guten dudu-heal, zwei t9,5 DDs und noch irgentwenn, der heal und die dds gehörten scheinbar zusammen. Beim ersten Boss setzt der Shamane noch bevor ich am boss bin Heldentum, und die DDs holzen los wie blöde und wundern sich, das sie Aggro ziehen...
Dann hab ich mir nach der Dritten Grp hab ich mir das Markieren gespart, aber nein, die DDs haben nich kapiert, wer anzugreifen war...
Und erst der Heal, troz gutem EQ hatt ers kaum geschaft, mich am Leben zu erhalten, war dauern Oom etc, wo andere, schlechtere Druid-Heals keine Probs hatten...


----------



## -Migu- (12. Dezember 2009)

Gestern erstesmal mit meinem LvL 20 Resto-Schamanen ausprobiert. 
Ziemlich wortkarg, jedoch ziemlich freundlich. Wir hatten 2 Jäger in der Gruppe, einer davon ist mein RL-Kollege.
Der andere Hunter hat ihm aber alles weggewürfelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Kumpel bekam schon die Krise als er dann 2 Items überreicht bekam.
Bin auf Mannoroth, waren Leute von Kel'Thuzad und noch so ein Schreckenslord Name, weiss aber nicht mehr welcher, dabei.
Ich werde vermutlich die nächsten 10 Level durch Instanzen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirodas (12. Dezember 2009)

Bin in den letzten Tagen ca. 20-30 Inis rnd mit verschiedenen Chars (als Tank, Heal und DD) gewesen und hatte eigentlich nie Probleme, ganz im Gegenteil. Heute als Schamiheiler ne supernette Gruppe vom Server Nazjatar erwischt und in HdR droppten fast nur Verstärkeritems für meine Zweitskillung. War überhaupt kein Problem, dass ich da mit Bedarf drauf gewürfelt hat, es hieß immer "mach nur, wir dissens eh nur".

Nur einmal hatte ich ein Problem mit einem "gogogo!"-Schreier, der das nach jeder einzelnen Trashgruppe machen musste. Der wurde dann drauf angesprochen und ab dann war Ruhe und es ging normal weiter.

Also bisher bin ich wirklich glücklich mit dem Patch und den serverübergreifenden Gruppen, auch wenn manche Inis dann relativ wortlos ablaufen...^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. Dezember 2009)

gebe dwarf303 recht das einzige was wir in den gruppen sagen ist nur Hallo,moin etc und dann bb oder cu!
naja manchmal sag ich garnix ^^


----------



## Tabbenoca (12. Dezember 2009)

keimoushisou schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich durch das Tool eine Gewohnheit verfestigt: nämlich die, weder nachmittags, am Wochenende oder während der Ferien Instanzen zu besuchen.



Juhu^^ ansich eine tolle idee. Man könne auch eine automatische alterserkennung über die Webcam einbauen und WOW erst ab 21 frei geben. Dann könnten
die Leute die sich nach einer harten arbeitswoche entspannen wollen auch am Sonntag nachmittag ohne geflamme WOW spielen und müssten sich nicht mit Kiddis 
rum ärgern.^^

Aber Spass beiseite. Ich kenne auch einige junge Spieler die echt korrekt sind. Zwar nimmt leider die Zahl der Jammerlappen und respektlosen WOW
Befölkerung zu. Aber man darf auch nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Hm ansich doch gar nicht so schlecht die idee mit der Alterserkennung^^
mal weiter drüber nachdenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe bisher nur positive Erfahrungen mit der neuen Gruppensuche gemacht.

Gruppe beigetreten, geportet, von jedem eine freundliche Begrüßung, keine geflame, nette runs.
Besser gehts nicht!

In den neuen Instanzen ist es ganz und garnicht Wortlos abgelaufen. Wir haben uns viel über den neuen Patch bzw. die neuen Inis unterhalten.

Sehr nette Leute auf den anderen Servern (dementsprechender Realmpool).


----------



## Mitzushi (12. Dezember 2009)

Meine Erfahrung: größtenteils normaler Umgang ... aber meist wortkarg. Mehr als ein "Hallo" und "sry", "no problem", "danke" oder "Tschüß" wurde meist nicht ausgetauscht. Zumindest bei den alten Inis.
Bei den 3 neuen wurde manchmal mehr geschrieben, wenn manche es noch nicht kannten. Und dann meist auf höfliche Weise.
Aber ich will da ehrlich gesagt auch nicht groß reden. Solange es seinen Zweck erfüllt.
Leute zum Reden hat man in seiner FL, in der Gilde und im Stamm.

Ansonsten ist die Suche sehr vom Vorteil, wenn man nach der Arbeit noch schnell seine Daily machen möchte.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (12. Dezember 2009)

Also bis auf gestern Oculus (wo aber wirklich jeder Spiele (ich auch) mist gebaut hat und keiner irgendwie die Taktik verstanden hat) bin ich bisher nicht auf unfreundliche Leute gestoßen. Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist, das ich ausversehen auf ein Platteteil Bedarf gemacht habe (haben es allerdings hinterher nochmal ausgewürfelt), das sollte ja eigentlich nicht funzen


----------



## yia (12. Dezember 2009)

Hab bis jetzt in fast jeder ini in der ich war die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mittendrin immer welche die grp wortlos verlassen... Bei DDs ist das ja nicht so schlimm, aber wenn der Tank einfach geht findet man leider nicht so schnell Ersatz.


----------



## serternos árkanos (12. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> war auch viel heros unterwegs
> das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war
> eigntlich wortlos war ^^
> 
> ...



Wenn es bei mir wenigstens so gewesen wäre ,bei mir, wobei ich sagen muss das ich 40er inis gemacht habe , ging ich als Tank rein kein hallo kein buffen kein ,rdy? Nein der Hunter stürmte auf den Mob los ,schon : Tank? in den /p eingetippe ,und die Gruppe war sowieso immer vor mir an den mobs das ganz wurde Wortlos einfach durchgespielt , nochnichmal ein Hi gab es , bis letztendlich als ich als Heiler mit war mir der Hunter die Halskette mit 7 int 7 wille und 7 ausdauer wegwürfelte um mir zu sagen das wäre ein Hunteritem, prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Komakomi (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte bisher keine schlechten erfahrungen.
In allen Gruppen war alles recht gesellig, man hat viel gelacht (auch nach dem ein oder anderen Wipe, wie sichs eigentlich auch gehört) wenn wir nicht weiter kamen haben wir versucht uns gegenseitig Tipps zu geben und co.
Vllt. hatte ich nur Glück. Ich kann nur sagen: Ich zufrieden mit dem Tool!


----------



## -Migu- (12. Dezember 2009)

So wie ich die Beiträge lese sind mal ziemlich alle zufrieden mit dem Feature (was auf Buffed an ein Wunder grenzt).
Also Lob an Blizzard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. Dezember 2009)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> Also bis auf gestern Oculus (wo aber wirklich jeder Spiele (ich auch) mist gebaut hat und keiner irgendwie die Taktik verstanden hat) bin ich bisher nicht auf unfreundliche Leute gestoßen. Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist, das ich ausversehen auf ein Platteteil Bedarf gemacht habe (haben es allerdings hinterher nochmal ausgewürfelt), das sollte ja eigentlich nicht funzen



jo finde für solche leute sollte es dann auch einen "schlimmeren" debuff geben..sowas wie das nächste mal keine marken für random oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn man jemanden kickt finde ich sollte es eine möglichkeit geben den kick zu begründen...wie gesagt ich hatte den debuff mal weil ich einfach zu schlecht equiped für den zufallsdungeon war...nur wie soll ich das verhindern?


----------



## styphos (12. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab eigtlch nur gute erfahrunen gemacht mit dem tool. bis auf einen jäger der der meinung war tank zu spieln und den mob zu pulln, aber is halt 'n jäger. und vollpiloten gibts ja überall. ich jedenfalls bleib bei meiner linie und bin immer freundlich !!! wenn andere der meinung sind auf den putz haun zu müssen, solln sie doch


bb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. Dezember 2009)

styphos schrieb:


> also ich hab eigtlch nur gute erfahrunen gemacht mit dem tool. bis auf einen jäger der der meinung war tank zu spieln und den mob zu pulln, aber is halt 'n jäger. und vollpiloten gibts ja überall. ich jedenfalls bleib bei meiner linie und bin immer freundlich !!! wenn andere der meinung sind auf den putz haun zu müssen, solln sie doch
> 
> 
> bb
> ...



und DAS meine damen und herren ist die einzig richtige einstellung!!! mit gutem beispiel voran gehen...dann wird alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe nur nette Leute getroffen. Das hat mich echt verwundert, kenne ich doch die Leute hier ausm Forum. Da fällt mir keiner ein, denn ich gern in der Gruppe hätte.


----------



## jay390 (12. Dezember 2009)

War jetzt die letzten Tage recht häufig in Random HCs, als Tank wohlgemerkt. Es war alles dabei, von frischen 80ern bis absoluten Endgameleuten. Viele nette Leute, die auch noch gut spielen konnten.

Negatives: Da hatte ich auch schon alles dabei. DDs (speziell Hunter) die gemeint haben sie müssten mir sofort 2sec nach Pull die Aggro wieder klauen, als Krieger hab ich ja begrenzt Aggroaufbaumöglichkeiten, vorallem wenn alles auf CD ist. Dieser eine Hunter ist mir in Erinnerung geblieben. War gestern in der Feste Drak. Hunter war T 9,5 equipt, in einer "Progamergilde" von meinem Server nebenbei, und genau dieser Typ meinte er müsste die Mobs tanken. Jetzt kommts: Statt den Fehler bei sich zu suchen, fing er gleich an zu schimpfen, ich sei ja der schlechteste Tank ever, und ich sollte doch lieber DD sein, oder am besten WoW ganz quitten. Der Name von dem Typen sagt schon alles: "Dn" ^^ Beleidigend wurde er leider auch noch.

Nach diesem 1. Pull mit dem Hunter hab ich ihm sofort die Kindersicherung "Wachsamkeit" gegeben. Trotzdem hat er mir bei jedem Trashpack mind. 2 Mobs gleich beim Pull geklaut ^^ Und von Irreführung hat dieser Progamer leider auch noch nie was gehört, hauptsache andere als Noobs beschimpfen. Jede DD Klasse hat ihre Aggroreduktionsspells. Wer spielen kann, der weiß auch wie man sich verhält, sollte man doch mal die Aggro von einem Mob haben.

Jedenfalls hab ich eindeutig mehr nette Leute als Affen getroffen. Von 40 HCs waren ca. 30 normal und ohne verbale Entgleisungen. Ich denke aber schon, dass das serverübergreifende enthemmt, da man denjenigen ja sowieso warscheinlich nicht wieder sieht.


----------



## Gerti (12. Dezember 2009)

Was wir hatten, war  leider nur 2x unfähige Spieler, Sind HoR mit nem random mage gegangen, der echt nichts gemacht hat. dementsprechend sind wir gewiped und nach 2 wipes war er off.... geredet hat er nicht...


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Was wir hatten, war leider nur 2x unfähige Spieler, Sind HoR mit nem random mage gegangen, der echt nichts gemacht hat. dementsprechend sind wir gewiped und nach 2 wipes war er off.... geredet hat er nicht...



da fällt mir ein wie ich mal hdw war und ein mage meinte nachdem wir ihn gefragt haben warum er nichts tut, dass er sich zurück hält..weil falls einer mal stirbt kann er einspringen xD


----------



## Astl67 (12. Dezember 2009)

habe Gestern mal das tool ausprobiert, es kam eine grp zusammen für Occulus, nachdem ich und noch einer gesagt hatten das wie die ini net kennen (ich war nur einmal dort) haben der Heal und Tank die grp verlassen  (ohne bose Worte),also haben wir 3 DD`s es mal aus spass versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kamen aber net weit ,war auch net schlimm, alles lief freundlich ab als wir uns entschlossen haben aufzugeben, ein nachteil hat das tool schon, wollte meine Kollegen ein wenig Drachenflossenfilet schenken, ging aber nicht weil "nur herbeigezauberte Gegenstände" scheinbar Serverübergreifend handelbar sind aber zb Fischmal kann mann bereitstellen, aber ansonsten war die Atmosphere ganz entspannt


----------



## Kremsi3 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hey.... also ich binn im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden mit dem neuen tool,

hab goßteils gute erfahrungen gemacht, das mit dem würfeln ist mir in den highlevel instanzen gottseidank noch nicht passiert

war eher das gegenteil der fall... fragen wie... machma noch eine? oder gemma gleich weiter?  wurde eigentlich jedes mal gefragt...
liegt aber villeicht daran dass ich Tank binn und ein sehr guter freund von mir heal..... (daher wissen wir was wir einander zutrauen können, und die inis lauffen im grunde problemlos, da wir auch glück mit mit den dds hatten...


aber im low lvl bereich hatte ich miese bis extrem mieeeessse erfahrungen gemacht...

binn mit heal priest lvl (37) HoR gegangen waren eigentlich alle sehr nett und haben gut gespielt war relativ lustig, bis auf einen hunter...

der hatt auf alles need gemacht so dass er am ende mit blauem caster gear dastand...  ... ein hunter ... die erklärung dafür war " ist ausdauer drauf"....

aber das wille, int und spell drauf war, ist ihm wohl egal gewesen... 

naja... das war dann halt bissl kake....

sonst binn i vom tool sehr begeister, da es ja fast ein wunder ist das man eine gruppe im low level bereich voll bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun dauerts 5 mins und mann kann los rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=
lg kremsi


----------



## failrage (12. Dezember 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Ich habe nur nette Leute getroffen. Das hat mich echt verwundert, kenne ich doch die Leute hier ausm Forum. Da fällt mir keiner ein, denn ich gern in der Gruppe hätte.



Made my day xD 

Habe bei 15 Runs nur 3 Leute dabeigehabt, die geflamet haben, und zwar völlig grundlos geflamet. Kein Ninja-Looter. 2 Tanks die unfähig waren, aber die waren schnell offline. Ich hätte schlimmeres erwartet. Ich mag das neue Tool.


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. Dezember 2009)

Kremsi3 schrieb:


> ...und nun dauerts 5 mins und mann kann los rocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und genau DAS ist der riesen vorteil für den ich auch hin und wieder unfreundlichkeit und weglooten in kauf nehme...


----------



## Seydo (12. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir läuft meistens auch allse gut.

Ich hab mich auch von anfang an auf das tool gefreut, ich find es aber inzwischen extrem schade das man jetzt keine bekanntschaften mehr macht.... Man sieht sich 1 mal und dann meist nie wieder


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch von anfang an auf das tool gefreut, ich find es aber inzwischen extrem schade das man jetzt keine bekanntschaften mehr macht.... Man sieht sich 1 mal und dann meist nie wieder


Ich hatte heute 3 mal denn selben Priester in der Gruppe, also von nie wieder sehen würde ich nicht so schnell sagen. ^^ xD


----------



## Seydo (12. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute 3 mal denn selben Priester in der Gruppe, also von nie wieder sehen würde ich nicht so schnell sagen. ^^ xD



Naja gut, aber so einen kontakt wie man mit leuten auf seinen realm aufbaut ist eben nicht mehr möglich, man trifft sich villeicht mal zufällig , aber mehr nicht, und das find ich schade.

Obwohl ich von ausgehe das wenn dsa neue bnet kommt wo man spiel übergreifend chatten kann, man sicher auch realm übergreifend chatten kann und es so genutz wird das man so auch über verschiedene realms wenigens in die gleichen instanzen kommt.


----------



## AmigaLink (12. Dezember 2009)

Oh bitte fangt jetzt nicht an mit Realm XYZ sind Gimps und Realm ABZ sind Unfreundlich Gelaber.
Auf jedem Realm gibt es "Ich bin IMBA und ihr seit Gimps" Leute und nette Leute mit denen man gerne was zusammen macht!!!
Meine bisherige Erfahrung mit dem neuem Suchsystem ist sogar erfreulich gut. Da hatte ich über das alte (Serverinterne) Suchverfahren weitaus mehr Idioten in meinen Gruppe.


----------



## jay390 (12. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute 3 mal denn selben Priester in der Gruppe, also von nie wieder sehen würde ich nicht so schnell sagen. ^^ xD


Ja das ist wahr. Ich hatte gestern 3 mal hintereinander den selben Holy Paladin in der Gruppe. Der war aber recht nett und ein imba healer nebenbei. Aber man sieht die meisten wirklich nicht wieder. Ist echt nur die Ausnahme, dass man Leute mehrmals in HCs dabeihat.


----------



## wow-michi (12. Dezember 2009)

erstaunlicher weise hatte ich bei gefühlten 20ini´s in den letzten beiden tagen nur 3mal solche faulen eier in der gruppe


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. Dezember 2009)

btw. mal ehrlich...wie viel leute ham das alte lfg genutzt? ich kenne niemanden...es wurde nur der handelschannel zum grp suchen verwendet...und wenn man sich jetzt eigentlich nur mit leuten vom eigenen realm "abgeben" will kann man das ja auf die altmodische mit /2 immernoch tun...


----------



## metera (12. Dezember 2009)

so, werde ich auch mal meine meinung sagen^^

Ich find das such system eig super, als tank oder heal hat man innerhalb von 5 sekunden ne gruppe. Als DD gehts auch recht schnell. So kommt es schonmal das man Am WE alle id´s für heros verkloppt ;D

Und zur freundlichkeit kann ich nur sagen das die meisten spieler sehr nett sind da sie nen angenehmen und schnellen hero run wollen und meist auch keine Lust haben sich wieder neue leute zu suchen fals einer Schlecht ist oder so, wird er einfach mitgenommen. Meist gibt es ein nettes "hallo" und auch ein "tschüss"

Habe aber auch schon weniger gute Dinge erlebt, zb. alle gier auf die Kugel und einer Bedarf der auf einmal ganz plötzlich abhaut. oder ein Fury warry mit 700dps, aber es gab paar schnelle Marken also auch nicht "so" tragisch.

Insgesammt würde ich sagen : super blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Realmpool: Sturmangriff (Allianz)


----------



## Strickjacke (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich gehe seit dem Patch nur noch Random Heros.

Bis jetzt vorwiegend freundliche und kompetente Mitspieler in den Gruppen gehabt.

Nur einmal hatten wir eine Stammgruppe die per Jux und Tollerei einen anderen Spieler während der Lootvergabe gekickt hatte.
Da er auf das gleiche Rezept (wie konnte er nur!! ) Bedarf angemeldet hat.

Ein freundlicher GM hat sich dann um diese Leutchen gekümmert und ihnen ein WOW Freies Wochenende verschafft.
Stichwort: Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik

Edit: Zu früh gelobt das System gerade eben : Tank nötigt DD die Grp zu verlassen wegen gleicher Klasse (Begründung: Der needet mir sonst die Items weg!)
       Ticket ist raus wg Nötigung. Mich gehts ja nichts an normal war nicht betroffen aber ich hab solche Boons gefressen Roaaaarrr!!


----------



## sku (12. Dezember 2009)

musste das leider auch feststellen, freundlichkeit hat stark abgenommen.


----------



## Bösemuhkuh (12. Dezember 2009)

also war jetzt schon paar mal random unterwegs und muss sagen in grossen und ganzen sind die leute okay,
hin und wieder ist es recht still im chat aber egal, schnell durch und fertig.

das einzige mal gab es probleme wo ein frischer 80iger tank nicht die aggro halten konnt,
die meisten dds hatten pdok10/25 equipt, nach kurzer absprache klappte es aber dann auch.

mfg muh


----------



## Strickjacke (12. Dezember 2009)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> jo finde für solche leute sollte es dann auch einen "schlimmeren" debuff geben..sowas wie das nächste mal keine marken für random oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn das System meint Du bist zu schlecht equipped kommst du gar nicht erst rein in den Dungeon.

Ich wollte mich mit nem Twink gestern wo anmelden auf Hero. Stand dort dass der Char nicht über die benötigte Ausrüstung verfüge. 
Es war auch ein Schloss Symbol an der Instanz im Tool.

Ausserdem wenn es wen stört dass etwaige Chars schlechter equipped sind als man selbst gibts eine Alternative: SELBER GRUPPE basteln und in Stammgrp gehen.

Viele werfen die Spieler ja schlicht aus NEID raus, denn die könnten ja ein Item dass sie verbessert bekommen.

Der Großteil der Spieler ist aber freundlich, fair und hilfsbereit.
Selber toleriert man ja auch Chars mit etwas schlechterem Equip wenn sie sich bemühen und die Ini sowieso im Blindflug durchgefegt wird.


----------



## lord just (12. Dezember 2009)

also ich hatte gute und schlechte erfahrungen.

war heute pdc hero und hatten nen pala heiler der der meinung war, dass er nur den tank heilen muss und nicht die anderen wodurch ich durch den aoe vom einen boss immer gestorben bin. der priester (dd) meinte dann, dass die dps vom jäger zu niedrig seien (.1 jäger 2. ich 3. priester) und der pala meinte dass er mit seinem pvp zeug es nur schafft den tank zu heilen und sonst keinen. nach dem zweiten oder dritten wipe hat sich die gruppe dann aufgelöst.

später war ich dann halle der reflexionen nhc und dort lief es auch ganz gut, nur wollte dort unser heiler am ende den jäger (der selbe von vorher, der diesmal auf platz 2 im schaden war) immer und immer wieder aus der gruppe kicken, weil der angeblich zu wenig schaden machen würde. schon komisch dass die leute immer auf dps gucken und es aber nicht schaffen die sachen aus recount richtig zu lesen.

kommt aber auch auf die uhrzeit an. morgens in der früh hatte ich nur nette gruppen und jetzt abend auch wieder. nur so gegen mittag hatte ich dann eher unfreundliche gruppen.


----------



## ensy (12. Dezember 2009)

idioten gab es immer und idioten wird es immer geben....


ich habe bis heute nur einen beschissenen lauf gehabt, wurd ein burg eingeladen waren bei zweiten boss erster versuch und wir wipen. der tank regt sich auf und haut ab und der dd ist auch gegangen ohne ein wort also suchten wir nach einem neuen tank und dd und was kam ein pala und ein schurke.... der pala merkte aufeinmal das er kein tank ist nur eine stangewaffe hatte und joa dan hatte niemand bock


----------



## jay390 (12. Dezember 2009)

lord schrieb:


> ...
> kommt aber auch auf die uhrzeit an. morgens in der früh hatte ich nur nette gruppen und jetzt abend auch wieder. nur so gegen mittag hatte ich dann eher unfreundliche gruppen.


Warscheinlich weil dort alle noch schnell die ini machen wollen um dann zum Mittagessen zu kommen, oder so was in der Art. Aber du hast recht, hatte die nettesten und besten Gruppen in der Früh, ka warum, vielleicht sind das die Schichtarbeiter, die einfach besser sind als der rest xD


----------



## Blutschwert (12. Dezember 2009)

Omg ... Ich kann es nicht fassen was es für NOOBS ... Man muss wirklich sagen NOOBS an gutes Equip rankommen und dann HDR gehen und dann überhaupt keinen Plan haben, aber das schlimmste ist wenn man sich dann von denen die ID versauen muss und das noch von leuten die schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben ... Da sagen sie immer die Kiddys sind Flamer ... Erwachsene noch schlimmer !


----------



## Teradas (13. Dezember 2009)

Sicher ist die hemmschwelle gesunken.
Viele Leute denken sich einfach,dass der eh auf nem anderem Server ist,ist doch scheiß egal.
Ist halt so eine Sache.
Wenn man etwas Verstand hat,dann klappt das auch.
Andere Server-andere Sitten sag ich zu der Freundlichkeit.


----------



## Nuramon94 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss auch sagen, dass ich ein enorm großer fan dieses Features bin. Gerade im unteren Levelbereich, in dem man sonst nie eine Gruppe gefunden hat, geht es jetzt in akzeptabler Zeit. Aber ich muss in den letzten Tagen auch beobachten, dass das Verhalten untereinander schlechter ist als wenn man auf dem gleichen Server spielt. 
Da wird schonmal Need gewürfelt, wo es eindeutig nichts zu needen gibt, oder aber es wird die Gruppe verlassen nach dem ersten wipe (gerade in low-innis ist es denke ich gut möglich mal zu sterben, da man erst den Umgang mit seiner Klasse lernen muss.

All die negativen Erfahrungen halten mich jedoch nicht davon ab das Feature immer wieder zu benutzen, da die Vorteile einfach überwiegen...


Gruß,

Nùramon@Norgannon


----------



## enci91 (13. Dezember 2009)

also flamen ist natürlich nicht die feine Art
aber ich beschwer mich nicht wenn keine absprachen bzw konversation stattfinden, ist ja im interesse aller da möglichst schnell durchzukommmen. dafür sind random-runs ja auch gedacht, zumindest seh ich das so. lohnt sich ja auch nicht für 30 minuten instanz groß ins TS zu gehen oder zu besprechene ( wobei es auch echt nicht notwendig ist )
wenn man ne stimmunggruppe haben will sollte man sich mit n paar gildenkollegen verabreden und ins TS gehen oder ne randomgruppe suchen die gleich mehrere Inis hintereinander machen will, sodass es sich mehr lohnt.

haut rein.


----------



## TMSIDR (13. Dezember 2009)

bisher gemischte erfahrungen gemacht, manche gruppen voller deppen und andere wiederrum komplett kompetent und freundlich, typische random-erfahrungen halt wie auch vor 3.3....
und nur so ein tipp für die mit schlechten erfahrungen (flamer,gimps,ninjas usw), denen kann ich nur igno empfehlen, einmal da drauf und ihr werdet sie nie wieder sehen, also eine hübsche neue filterfunktion um sich das spielen angenehmer zu machen...
wette ma beim nächsten patch wird sie auch bestimmt über 50plätze erweitert^^


----------



## Mystiksitara (13. Dezember 2009)

Meine Erfahrungen sind bisher durchweg positiv!
Bin seit Donnerstag eigentlich nur noch mit dem zufälligen Herodungeonsystem unterwegs und hab bisher nicht wirklich was Negatives erlebt, ehr im Gegenteil, ich hab sogar das Gefühl, das es Vielen auch wieder mehr Spaß macht in Inis zu gehn :-D


----------



## Drauflos (13. Dezember 2009)

ich finde das tool auch toll.
aber mal ehrlich ... ich melde mich an joine eine grp in der ich keine sau kenne, wozu soll ich mehr außer "hi" ... "k thx 4 run, bye" reden/schreiben.
ich bin doch in dem tool um eine ini zu raiden und nicht um mich zu unterhalten.
je schneller man durch ist, desto schneller kann man im tool die nächste inigrp suchen ... in diesem sinne ...


----------



## Zero-X (13. Dezember 2009)

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen das es nur besser ist, 1 2 ausrutscher von Spielern aber die sind dann meist von meinen eigenen Server ^^ , fast alle sind höfflich und wenn dann zumindest so zurückhaltend nicht gleich bei jeden Wipe "eh ihr noobs ich hau ab" zu sagen oder einfach so zu verschwinden.

Entlich mal etwas gutes was eingeführt wurde!


----------



## Strickjacke (13. Dezember 2009)

lord schrieb:


> also ich hatte gute und schlechte erfahrungen.
> 
> war heute pdc hero und hatten nen pala heiler der der meinung war, dass er nur den tank heilen muss und nicht die anderen wodurch ich durch den aoe vom einen boss immer gestorben bin. der priester (dd) meinte dann, dass die dps vom jäger zu niedrig seien (.1 jäger 2. ich 3. priester) und der pala meinte dass er mit seinem pvp zeug es nur schafft den tank zu heilen und sonst keinen. nach dem zweiten oder dritten wipe hat sich die gruppe dann aufgelöst.
> 
> ...




Bin da ganz deiner Meinung der DPS Schwanz Vergleich SUCKT !
Da werden gute Spieler die auch mal das Add dem Heal abnehmen geflamet und gekickt weil sie einen Whipe verhindern.
Wir hatten da so einen Bewegungslegastheniker als Tank selber keine Ahnung von Ini und Tanken der wirft doch glatt den Melee raus der für ihn die Sache immer gerade gebügelt hat.

Wir anderen sind dann auch raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Typ auf Igno und fertig.


----------



## FrustmaN (13. Dezember 2009)

bisher 7 grp
6gut-sehr gut
1 alochgrp (waren 2 von 1 server die sich aber wohl nicht abkonnten, und das in der grp ausgetragen haben, hat di estimmung versaut, wollte aber unbedingt die ini machen deswegen bin ich geblieben, die 2 streithähne leider auch. mirt insgesamt 4 neuen dann am ende geschafft, rest ist immer wieder raus weils ihnen zu blöd wurde, eben pech gehabt)

also bisher vom ergebnis recht überrascht und durchaus zufrieden.


das wirklich schlechte an dem tool finde ich daß man nciht die möglichkeit hat raidgrps zusamemn zustellen (oder ich habs nicht geraftt, falls es doch geht), grade mal für classic oder bc raids findet man eigentlich eher wenig leute, aber auf den pools finden sich sicher imemr genug leute um 1-2 raids zu füllen.
vllt wirds ja nochj erweitert (oder jemand klärt mich auf, wies geht. an denjenigen schon mal THX im vorraus)


denek wenn man von anfang an mit den leuten "redet" kann man die mesiten probleme schon mal aus der welt schaffen, ansonsten eben pech wers maul nicht aufbekommt, darf sich im nachhinein nicht beschweren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Malassus (13. Dezember 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt auch nur recht gute erfahrungen gemacht, außer eine da war ich aber der Honk da auf Nerathor bei der Gefrorenen Kugel immer need gemacht wird hab ich aus gewohnheit auch need(als einzigster) gemacht....
> 
> das nervigste am tool finde ich nur das ich 2 Tage gebraucht hab um das "lf Schlachtzug" zu finden




Mit dem Realm hab ich bisher nicht so tolle erfahrungen gemacht, 2 Heros, jedesmal 4 mann von Nerathor dabei. Einmal wurde mir vorgeworfen das ich meinen Char gekauft hätte, das andere mal wars ehr das eisige schweigen, bzw. das ignorieren meines geschreibsels im Chat. Ich muss sagen das mir beides negativ aufgefallen ist. Besonders dir erste Gruppe.

Mal sehen wie es bei den nächsten Gruppen läuft, erstmal bleibt wohl nur das Prinzip Hoffnung.


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Dezember 2009)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Gelesen hab ich es auch, aber ich bekomm es nicht umgesetzt, ich habe einen Tank, der nach dem xten Wipe in Vio Hero einfach abgehauen ist auf Igno setzen wollen, aber ich bekam die Meldeung ein Spieler mit diesem Namen sei nicht bekannt.
> 
> Muss er noch in der Gruppe sein, damit es klappt?



Ich musste auch schon jemanden von nem anderen Server auf Igno packen. 

Die Namen stehen dann so drin wie im Gruppenchat also "Name-Server". Also am besten schon draufpacken, wenn man noch in der Gruppe ist, oder wenn man den chat noch nachverfolgen kann. 

Man muss nichtmehr in der Gruppe sein.

Ansonsten hab ich mit dem Tool nur gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Am schnellsten geht es übrigens, wenn man selber als Tank reingeht oder nen Tank dabeihat. Kaum ist die Rolle bestätigt, geht auch schon das Einladungsfenster auf...


----------



## Kindgenius (13. Dezember 2009)

Blizz soll ja angeblich sowas wie ein "Gearscore" in das Suchsystem eingebaut haben , hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen. 
Bis heute waren in meine Gruppe nur Leute mit T8+, die Tanks sind immer wunderbar, unter 35000 HP kam noch niemand (die waren auch alle kritimmun! xD) , was ja eigentlich auch gut ist - ABER - das geilste ist doch, wenn ich sehe, dass der Tank den meisten Schaden+DPS macht. 
Da versteh ich manchmal echt die Welt nicht mehr.
Ohne Scheiß, ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Gruppe gehabt, wo der Tank wenigstens auf Platz 2 in der DMG-liste steht. Manchmal habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich nicht 4 Tanks mitnehmen sollte, da ist die Wipegefahr doch eig gleich null. Jeder Tank schnappt sich ein Mob und macht da sein DMG und ich heile fröhlich auf die 4 Festungen.

achso btt: Bei mir wars bisher auch immer nur:
Hi
.
.
Danke bb
^^


----------



## Kavanray (13. Dezember 2009)

Bis dato kann ich auch nur über positive Ereignisse berichten !


----------



## Chris24051992 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo =D

Also bei mir war der Umgang mit den Spielern anderer Realms eigentlich recht gut. Es gab Gruppen da hat man sich nur gegrüßt, bedankt und verabschiedet, aber es gab auch Gruppen, in denen gute Unterhaltungen zustande kamen.
Leider war es oft so das die Spieler von dem Realm, auf dem cih spiele eher unhöflich wirken (Kommen in die Gruppe ohne zu grüßen, regen sich aber erst einmal über Alles auf, greifen den Loot ab und verschwinden ohne ein Wort).

MfG
Chris / Darator (Blackrock)


----------



## Akairo (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich war immer super unterwegs in den serverübergreifenden Inzen.

Habt wohl ein paar faule eier erwischt.

so far


----------



## Ripclawsone (13. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt kann ich auch fast nur positives sagen....an die 40 Runs mit meinem Tank gemacht und fast immer innerhalb von 30 sekunden ne Grp gefunden.
Nur 1 x hatte ich einen nervenden Heiler dabei, der sofort "Aggro" gebrüllt hat, als ihm eine kleine non Elite Spinne in Feste vor die Füße gefallen ist. Als ich darauf nicht reagierte, da die Spinne direkt vom DK meines Vertrauens der mit in der Grp war gekillt wurde, versuchte er mich zu kicken. Als ihm das nicht gelang, verlies er die Grp mit den Worten "NOOBS"! Ansonsten lief alles perfekt, kaum repkosten (was mein Tankherz erfreut) und auch sonst Glück mit dem Loot...Und wenn man vorher abklärt wie es mit den Kugeln läuft, gibt es danach auch kein Heulen


----------



## IchbinArzt (13. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend :-)

nochmal ein kleiner Zwischenstand von mir ^^ Also bisher ging es so mit der Freundlichkeit in der Gruppe. Gerade eben hatte ich wieder so eine Gruppe wo sich der Tank und ein dd 
zugeflamt und beleidigt haben. Ich hatte das zuerst nicht mitbekommen da ich mit den Augen beim kampfgeschehen bei war. Irgendwann kam dann diese Kick Meldung vom Tank 
wo ich erst mal auf "Nein" geklickt hatte. Dann sah ich mir den Chat an und bemerkte was Sache war. Ich weis nicht was ich falsch mache aber irgendwie lande ich immer in solchen Gruppen.
Soll aber nicht heißen das es immer so war. Aber mir fällt es halt schon auf. Da muss ich wohl durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## Onichon (13. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir war es mehrmals so: Ich meld mich als DD an, Gruppe kommt zusammen. Ich nehm jetzt mal das letzte Beispiel:
Ich - Hunter 4.5k dps
1. DD - Schami 5k dps
2. DD - DK 4k dps
Tank - Pala 52k hp
Heiler - Pala 39k Mana

Binnen sekunden war wortlos durchgebufft und der erste Mob gepullt. Und das ging dann so weiter. Insgesamt waren wir ohne Verluste durch Nexus in knapp 15 mins durch. Dabei hat keiner ein Wort gesagt. Verabschiedet wurde sich auch nicht. Marken farmen war zar noch nie schwieriger, dafür aber noch nie langweiliger. Also meine Erfahrung ist bisher immmer, dass ich in Top-Gruppen lande, was dem ganzen ein wenig den spielerischen Reiz nimmt.

Edith: Das Problem mit den Kugeln hatte ich auch dauernd. Irgendein Sack würfelt da immer Bedarf. Seitdem sag ich vor dem Bosskampf immer, dass alle Bedarf würfeln sollen.


----------



## Charlees (13. Dezember 2009)

Fast immer positiv bei mir.
Nur einmal ... ich komm mir meinem dk PoS hero und das erste was ich von dem tollen "Starcaller" Tank hör ist :
"Gleich vorneweg , wer weniger als 4k dps fährt wird gekickt"
Da dacht ich mir auch ... meinen Teil.

Diese Scheiß DPS Geilheit geht mir aufn Sack.


----------



## Darussios (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe positive, aber auch negative Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich habe vor 3.3 das Glück gehabt, nur 1mal einen Ninjalooter zu erleben.
Jetzt nach 3.3. hatte ich bisjetzt auch einen Ninjalooter.

Wenn es mehr werden in einem kurzen Zeitraum, wäre das ein Argument für deine These, dass die Hemmschwelle gesunken ist.

Ich jedenfalls betrachte meine Gruppenmitglieder einfach als Hordler und fertig.
Dementsprechend geh ich auch mit ihnen um freundlich und ordentlich.

Ich denke allerdings auch, dass da Blizzard hart gegen Beleidigungen etc in Servergemischten Gruppen vorgehen wird, gerade um zu zeigen, dass man sich jetzt nicht dümmer als sonst benehmen kann und darf, nur weil jetzt Leute von einem anderen Server in der Gruppe sind, die man vielleicht erst wieder in ein paar Monaten wieder in der Gruppe hat.


----------



## Mirano (13. Dezember 2009)

also ich muss sagen... hab jetzt schon den süßen kleinen mops und hatte bis jetzt NUR (!!) gute erfahrungen. ich joine meistens immer zu 2. (manchmal mit nem tank manchmal mit nem dd manchmal joinen wir auch zu 4. wir kennen uns alle ausm rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und es ist ein traum es kommen zu 90% immer schöne konversationen zusammen. hatte sogar mal nen baum erwischt der mit uns dann noch 5 rnd heros gegangen ist und irgendwann sind wir dann zusammen ts und haben bisschen gelabert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte auchmal eine "speedrun" gruppe... ich mein gundrak in 8min is auch mal eine abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bis jetzt kann ich nur positives berichten


----------



## -Migu- (13. Dezember 2009)

Bin dieses Wochenende durch Low-Level Inzen als Schami Heiler gegangen (zum Leveln) und hab bis auf 1 Mal nur gute Erfahrungen.
Hier und da waren mal 1,2 Vollpfosten dabei die fast einschliefen (1 mal der Tank, aber ich kann ja zum Glück relativ gut heilen) und da gabs auch keine Probs. 

Freu mich auf 80 und Rnd-HCs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (13. Dezember 2009)

AM BESTEN, macht immer ne eigene grp auf, und ist wer unfreundlich kick, immerhin denken die sich man kann mit jeden so umspringen wie man will =)
aber ihr buffis seid zum glück liebe personen =)


----------



## Kontext (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen. (Ich war bis jetzt allerdings auch nur in normalen Instanzen im Levelbereich bis zu 73 damit unterwegs.)
Alles geht recht flott, die Kommunikation ist aber trotzdem vorhanden und die Leute sind meistens wirklich nett.
Tatsächlich habe ich so auch jemanden von meinem eigenen Server gefunden, mit dem ich ganz gut zusammenspielen kann und wir werden demnächst öfters Mal zusammen in Instanzen gehen - ist ja fast wie eine Single-Börse! ^^

LG
Kontext


----------



## Erron (13. Dezember 2009)

VPC schrieb:


> Nach dem 4ten wipe (mein Hunter hat Ausdauer gebufft ;-)) hab ich ihn gebeten doch mehr auf seine Aggro zu achten die 80% der Zeit an mir klebte.
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nun tauchen viele Newbys auf die sich dann beschweren OHHH hero ist aber schwer.
> nach mehr als 3,5 Jahren kennt man seine Kolelgen auf dem Realm. meist mehr oder weniger gut. Aber die Erfahrung der letzten Tage zeigt
> wirklich, dass die ursprüngliche Gemeinschaft des Realm auseinanderfällt.
> ...



Wenn du die meiste Zeit die Aggro hast, machst du was falsch und nicht der Tank. DDs haben auf ihre Aggro zu achten, was aber viele leider nicht beherrschen.
Gestern in der Grube hatte ich auch so nen DK, der meinte, immer vorlaufen zu müssen und alles zu pullen. Hab ihn einmal gebeten, das doch zu lassen, und danach durfte er so viele Repkosten farmen, wie er wollte (der Heiler war aus meiner Gilde, und die meisten Inis gehen ja auch locker mit nur 2 DDs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen einen unfreundlichen Spieler zu treffen oder gar einen Ninjalooter. Nur hab ich es manchmal das ein paar Spieler von Anfang an Off sind aber das ist sicher ein Problem mit dem Suchsystem an sich. Oder ich hatt es mal in der Halle der Reflektionen, dass der Tank keinen Bock mehr hatte. Nach ca. 10 Sekunden hatten wir nen neuen mit gleich 8k Life mehr und haben die Inni dann im 1. Try komplett geschafft xD


----------



## Dragonique (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann eher gegenteiliges behaupten. Ich war den ganzen Tag sowohl mit meiner Schamanin als auch mit meinem Dk unterwegs und hab lauter freundliche Spieler von anderen Realms getroffen (mit einer Ausnahme). Aber als ich auf eine Gruppe traf, die nur aus Spielern von Antonidas (meinem Server) bestand, wurde ich all zwei Minuten angegiftet und schließlich aus der Gruppe geschmissen, weil ich eine Minute afk ging, der Heiler den Boss pullte und wir wipten. Vielleicht liegt es an mir, aber ich habe in den letzten Tagen gemerkt, auf was für einem scheiß Server ich spiele.^^


----------



## Brahktal (13. Dezember 2009)

Hab nur heute eine schlechte Erfahrung machen müssen. Nach dem mir, Waffenkrieger, der Zweihandwaffen geskillte DK-Tank die 2Hand-Axt vom Endboss aus der Grube von Saron auf Bedarf weggewürfelt hat.
Da war ich echt sauer!

Sonst versuche ich selbst immer freundlich zu sein, damit man mir auch so begegnet. Macht dann auch gleich mehr Spaß


----------



## Trollzacker (13. Dezember 2009)

War bis Mittwoch eigentlich Ini-Faul, aber jetzt machts richtig fun, habe auch an die 30 - 40 runs mit meinen Chars hinter mir.

Es war zwar überwiegend ruhig im chat, aber es ist kein einziges blödes Wort gefallen.



Ich kann auch nur jedem raten:  *BEHANDEL DIE ANDEREN SO, WIE AUCH DU BEHANDELT WERDEN WILLST!*

Nur leider lässt bei vielen Leuten das Benehmen zu wünschen übrig, da gebe ich aber den Personen selber nocht die schuld dran sondern ihren Eltern, die ihren Kindern kein vernüntigen Umgang beigebracht haben.

MfG

Trollzacker


----------



## Lindhberg (13. Dezember 2009)

Charlees schrieb:


> Fast immer positiv bei mir.
> Nur einmal ... ich komm mir meinem dk PoS hero und das erste was ich von dem tollen "Starcaller" Tank hör ist :
> "Gleich vorneweg , wer weniger als 4k dps fährt wird gekickt"
> Da dacht ich mir auch ... meinen Teil.
> ...




dps allein sagen eigentlich garnichts aus............ das ist ein ziemlich aus der luft gegriffener wert - vorallem dann wenn sich die frage (wie meistens) direkt auf die dps bezieht......... ich antworte dann in der regel: "zwischen 3 und 22 k" 
 diese frage sagt eigentlich schon viel von dem spieler der mir mit der frage sachverstand vorgaukeln will.


z.b. als mage bei lady todeswisper (weil gerade aktuell) ..... max 6 k dps bei mir....... hab halt noch alles mögliche andere zu tun (decursen, cc  und dem ganzen zeug ausweichen, hin und wieder den melees helfen)



edit: diese leute sollten sich mal überlegen was einer gruppe oder einem schlachtzug über den kampf mehr bringt...... ein dd der 10 sec min 4 k bringt (und dann stribt) oder einer der dafür sorgt das die gruppe überlebt und stetigen schaden macht..... der 4k dd (weil von dir so beschrieben) bringt über den bosskampf mit sicherheit nicht mehr... und so eine frage veranlasst manche nur auf teufel komm raus ihre dps leistung zu bringen und ihre (wertvollen) anderen fähigkeiten zu vernachlässigen


----------



## Thoriumobi (14. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht, und kann das garnicht verstehen, habs echt anders erwartet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da sieht man mal, dass die WoW Comm deutlich schlechter geredet wird, als sie in Wirklichkeit ist!


Daumen hoch!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (14. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> war auch viel heros unterwegs
> das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war
> eigntlich wortlos war ^^
> 
> ...




Jo Ich finde sowas einfach grausam wenn die Kommunikation auf so einem niedrigen Lvl gehalten wird ...

Sind leider 98% der Random Gruppen...


----------



## Lebensfee (14. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Seit kurzen haben wir ja die Möglichkeit über das neue Suche nach Gruppe System die Möglichkeit schnell anschluss an eine Hero Inze zu finden.
> Gegen dieses System kann man nichts schlechtes sagen aber was mir aufgefallen ist ist der Umgang der Spieler miteinander.
> Ich habe die letzten beiden Tage viele Hero Instanzen gemacht und war oft mit Spielern anderer Realms unterwegs.
> Während der Heros hatte ich sehr oft das "Vergnügen" auf unfreundliche Spieler zu stoßen die sich über Kleinigkeiten
> ...



Ich finde das neue Suchsystem hat Vor- und auch Nachteile. Als Nachteil empfinde ich es, dass die alte Suche ersetzt wurde und ich nicht mehr nach Spielern suchen kann, mit denen ich schon mal gespielt habe und die ich ein wenig besser einschätzen kann. Ein Vorteil ist sicherlich die schnelle Gruppenzusammenstellung (wenn ich nicht gerade meinen DD spiele). Was ich aber ganz schlimm finde ist dieses Gehetze durch die INI nur um am Ende ein paar Marken zu bekommen. Geduld um auch neuen Spielern, die das erste mal jene INI betreten Gelegenheit bieten zu lernen und sich zu orientieren, gibt es nur noch selten. Dazu kommt noch, ich kann ja nicht mal Spieler von anderen Servern anflüstern um sie gelegentlich mal zu bremsen.

Ich finde auch, das die Schlachtzüge wie Obsi, AK, Naxx und Ulduar völlig kaputt gemacht wurden, es will ja niemand mehr hin. Was jetzt ist, neue 80iger mit grünen Sachen in der Eiskronenzitadelle. Sie lernen dort ihre ersten Instanzen. Ich höre in letzter Zeit von vielen Gilden immer wieder, das keine Raids mehr zu stande kommen. Ich will mich gar nicht beklagen, andere Spieler mögen es genau so mögen wie es jetzt ist. Ich merke zunehmend, dass ich die Lust an WOW verliere. Mich persönlich macht die Unfreundlichkeit in WOW richtig unzufrieden.

Das Gleiche empfinde ich in diesen Foren hier. Kritik wird oft nicht gut angenommen und es wird sofort entsprechend reagiert. Im realen Leben würde man so einigen Spielern oder Schreibern einen gehörigen Tritt in den Hintern geben. 

Ich lasse mich jedenfalls mit meinen 49 Jahren nicht mehr von 12 jährigen WOW-Profies (wenn sie es mal sind) beleidigen und verlasse per Klick solche Gruppen. Ich freue mich dann über den Erfolg als Dungeon-Deserteur und erhalte so einen Bonus von 15 Minuten Freizeit von WOW.


----------



## Murgad (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich denke auch das es daran liegt das einige der meinung sind " Ach die sind von nem andern Server die könn mir e nix"
aber man muss auch dazu sagen es gibt auch viele nette leute von anderen realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das einzige was mir schon passiert is war das wir den erfolg im Alten Königreich beim ersten boss machen wollten wir gewipet sind und schwups war der tank wech.
Aber sonst find ich es eine super sache mit den leuten von  den andern servern mal zu labbern wie es den auf deren servern leuft, wie die preise in deren AH ist usw usw.


----------



## Booldwish (14. Dezember 2009)

Huhu Forum^^

Also ich will nich mekkern 3.3 is endlichmal wieder nen guter patch (<--- das hat er nich gesagt weil er DK is^^)

ABER.....hier und da EXtrem unter gegearte leute
Ich hab nix dagegen nen lowie mit zunehm
aber wenn nen 500 hps dauerooooooooooooooooooom heiler meint Halle der Reflextion zu müssen muss ich kotzen^^

naja wir wollten es mit ihm versuchen nach ein paar wipes hat dann ihrgendwer den kickknopf geknopft^^

ABERABER^^

hatte mit dem tool die GEILSTE party seid langem
grade eben nich ganz ne stunde her Turm hc
kein dd unter 6k Tank auf 4 heiler pala und so oder so imba^^
mir kommt es immer noch so vor als ob wir durch waren bevor wir ein fuss reingesetzt haben

Alles im allem is das Tool wirklich mal was gutes
ob für den um morgens 4:40 suchtler oder den casual von neben an

Blizz mein Lob endlich ma wieder was sinnvolles


----------



## Psamathe (14. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wohl die meisten hier, find ich das neue SnG Tool super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Selbst als DD hat man innerhalb weniger Minuten ne Gruppe, was vorher definitiv nicht der Fall war.
Mag sein das die meisten Gruppen bisschen wortkarg sind, find ich persönlich aber überhaupt nicht schlimm. Was brauch ich auch ständig zu schreiben? Wenn sich n nettes Gespräch ergibt, schön ist aber nicht wirklich nötig ;-)Ein "Hallo", "GZ" und "Tschüss" gabs bisher immer, das ist mehr als ich mir gewohnt bin *gg*

Das die Gruppen dem Gear entsprechend zusammengestellt werden, find ich super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin seit Mittwoch weit über 50 rnd Heros gegangen und hatte durchs Band nur gute Gruppe. Gab nur eine Ausnahme, nen Tank der wirklich nun ja bescheiden war. Zuvor hatten wir nen unglaublich genialen Palatank der aber iwie nen Disco hatte und ersetzt werden musste... leider =(

Zum Abschluss muss ich mal ein Lob an die Allianzler des Realmpools Reckoning aussprechen! Grösstenteils nette und gute Mitspieler, hätt ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass euch allen noch mit dem neuen Tool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragilu (14. Dezember 2009)

Habe bisher auch nur Positives erleben dürfen und ich war in den letzten Tagen oft in Heros über das 
neue Tool .


----------



## Spiatz (14. Dezember 2009)

die frage ist ja auch, mit welchen leuten landet man in welcher instanz...

ich bin tank, und auch durchaus bereit nen heiler zu flamen.

Hatte vorgestern das nette Vergnügen mit nem ganz tollen Heiler. Einer von der Sorte pala, flamme gibts nich WEIL er ist ja imba. schafft es nicht mich in den hallen d. reflex hero zu heilen, ich bin gut eq und weiß wie man nen deff warri spielt, also man kann schlechtere tanks erwischen. Nachdem er dann eingesehen hat dass es nichts wird, kommt die nächste bombe in die gruppe, ein grün-blau eq priest. 1,5minuten 600 heilung... ja doch soviel hat er mir gegönnt. Meint aber vorher "ich mach das locker, es kommt NUR auf skill an"

im großen und ganzen sind die leute die ich erwische okay, spiele derzeit sehr viele heros, wegen ruf pushen.


----------



## Set0 (14. Dezember 2009)

Es wurden hier ein paar Beispiele genannt, wo ich dem jenigen nur recht geben kann, wenn er etwas aggresiver reagiert. 
Ich bin Tank und gebe den Leuten schon vorweg die Richtung an. Meine Meinung ist, dass der Tank den Takt gibt und wenn überhaupt der Heiler noch seinen Senf dazu geben kann. Sofern der Tank weiß was er da macht, haben die DDler ehrlich gesagt nicht viel zu melden. Immerhin spielen die DDler in Randomgruppen meistens eh wie die Irren und an dem Tank, wie auch an dem Heiler, bleibt es am Ende dann wieder hengen.
Auch das Beispiel, dass der Tank gerezzt werden wollte, ist doch ein gutes Beispiel. Wenn ich eins hasse, dann das, dass die Leute liegen bleiben und gerezzt werden wollen (vorallem wenn es nur einer ist).
In den meisten Inis muss man noch nen "paar Meter" laufen. In der Zeit, sofern alle laufen, reggt man automatisch schon nen paar HP/Mana Punkte und man kann unterwegs auch schonmal buffen.
Ergo, man spart Zeit!

Doch um jetzt mal auf meine eigene Erfahrung zu kommen, muss ich eher passen. Ich habe bis dato nichts bemerkt, was vorher nicht auch schon der Fall war (auf dem eigenen Realm). 
DDler spielen tankunfreundlich, die typischen Honks belagern den inneren Seelenfrieden und die üblichen vorkommenden Punkte, wenn die Leute sich nicht an den Anweisungen des Tanks halten.

Letztendlich kommt es nur darauf an, wer schonmal nen Servertranfer gemacht hat oder Chars (mit höherem Level) auf anderen Realms hat, kennt es, wie groß Unterschiede zwischen den Servern sein können. 

Punkto: Alles beim Alten... nur anderer Server, andere Sitten.


----------



## Rolandos (14. Dezember 2009)

Mein Negativerlebnis, Seelenschmiede Hero kurz vorm ersten Boss, "Ey du machst zu wenig schaden" und Recount gepostet, klar, da ich den Tank nicht kenne, halte ich mich natürlich zurück, keinen Bock auf Aggro und der oberimba Todesdingsbumms  derjenige der maulte und der Tank kannten sich wahrscheinlich, sie waren vom selben Server, lag natürlich runde 1000 dps vor mir im gesammten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  Natürlich lasse ich mich von sowas nicht beeindrucken und reagier darauf auch nicht, da ich mich langsam an den Tank anpasse. OK beim ersten Boss angelangt, der Tank war gut, habe ich dann mal Schaden gemacht.  HM, leider sah der Todesknitter da plötzlich sehr alt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Recount gepostet und dann war Ruhe, lag da runde 2000 vor dem tödlichen Schrotthaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wurde dann doch noch ein netter Zug durch die icc Heroinis, haben sogar zwischendurch auch mal geschnackt.


----------



## Rolandos (14. Dezember 2009)

Set0 schrieb:


> Es wurden hier ein paar Beispiele genannt, wo ich dem jenigen nur recht geben kann, wenn er etwas aggresiver reagiert.
> Ich bin Tank und gebe den Leuten schon vorweg die Richtung an. Meine Meinung ist, dass der Tank den Takt gibt und wenn überhaupt der Heiler noch seinen Senf dazu geben kann.



Was ist das denn wieder für eine sinnfreie Einstellung, nicht der Tank gibt das Tempo an sondern die Gruppe. Wenn die Gruppe bereit ist,darf der Tank weiter machen. Es nutzt überhaupt nichts, wenn Tank und Heiler den nächsten Mob angreifen, die DDs aber noch OOM oder die Hitpoints noch nahe Null sind.. 




Set0 schrieb:


> Sofern der Tank weiß was er da macht, haben die DDler ehrlich gesagt nicht viel zu melden. Immerhin spielen die DDler in Randomgruppen meistens eh wie die Irren und an dem Tank, wie auch an dem Heiler, bleibt es am Ende dann wieder hengen.



LOL, stimmt zu 50%  leider sind es auch zu 50% die Tanks die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste zur nächste Gruppe rennen, und sich dann beschweren das sie umkippen, weil Heiler und DD noch nicht erholt ist um in den Kampf wirkungsvoll eingreifen können.  




Set0 schrieb:


> Auch das Beispiel, dass der Tank gerezzt werden wollte, ist doch ein gutes Beispiel. Wenn ich eins hasse, dann das, dass die Leute liegen bleiben und gerezzt werden wollen (vorallem wenn es nur einer ist).



Wenn alle umfallen dann rennen auch alle. Ansonsten belebt der Heiler.





Set0 schrieb:


> Doch um jetzt mal auf meine eigene Erfahrung zu kommen, muss ich eher passen. Ich habe bis dato nichts bemerkt, was vorher nicht auch schon der Fall war (auf dem eigenen Realm).
> DDler spielen tankunfreundlich, die typischen Honks belagern den inneren Seelenfrieden und die üblichen vorkommenden Punkte, wenn die Leute sich nicht an den Anweisungen des Tanks halten.



Tja, wenn die Tanke Anweisungen geben würde, leider war es bei den 20 Heros der letzten Tage, nur 3 mal der Fall das der Tank dazu bereit war.  Die restlichen Tanks, Mob, Boss umhauen, nächste Mobgruppe pullen, ohne Rücksicht auf die Gruppe. So oft ausser Gefecht, wie in den letzten Tagen, war mein Char noch nie.



Set0 schrieb:


> Punkto: Alles beim Alten... nur anderer Server, andere Sitten.



Falsch, es ist schlimmer geworden. 
Vermutlich sind es die Chaotenspieler die die neue SNG Funktion öfter benutzen, als die etwas ruhigeren Spieler, weil sie auf ihren Servern keine Gruppen mehr finden.
Aber mir als brauchbarer DD, machen solche chaotischen Abläufe  manchmal die Würze aus, dann sind  die Inis nicht mehr ganz so langweilig.


----------



## Tomratz (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich war jetzt nicht soooo oft über das neue Tool in Inis, kann mich aber nicht beschweren.

Druide ist noch großteils grün/blau equipped, drei 200er Teile, also wirklich mässig.

Gab noch keine einzige Gruppe, bei der das zu Gemecker geführt hat, im Gegenteil,
es gab immer Zuspruch a la: "Das wird besser, sobald du deine ersten T9-Teile hast".

Auch beim Looten gab es bisher nur eine Ausnahme, da lag es aber auch an der 
fehlenden Absprache, war ein Glyphenbuch im Turm Hero, da hat einer der DD's
Bedarf gewürfelt, er war aber auch Inschriftler und konnte es tatsächlich brauchen.

Alles in allem ein nettes neues Teil.

Einziger Negativpunkt:

Die Einschätzung, dass die Raidinstanzen wie Naxx, Ulduar u. Co. leider verwaisen
werden, muss ich leider teilen, bei uns in der Gilde fragt schon keiner mehr, ob wir
mal n Raid starten wollen


----------



## StCuthbert (14. Dezember 2009)

Hasse schrieb:


> 4. ein sofortiges Bedarf auf gefrorene Kugel am Ende (wtf)



Das scheint üblich geworden zu sein. Ich schreibe jetzt immer in den /p, dass doch bitte alle "Bedarf" angeben sollen. Gleiches gilt für die vereinzelten Reittiere.


----------



## Versace83 (14. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> war auch viel heros unterwegs
> das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war
> eigntlich wortlos war ^^



Joa, so erging es mir auch. Lief eigentlich alles problemlos, ohne Ninjaloots oder Leuten die einfach die Gruppe verlassen
Das einzige, das mir auffiel ist, dass die Kommunikation sich auf die Begrüßung und Verabschiedung begrenzt.
Hier und da mal ein "Danke" für einen rezz oder ein "GZ" für ein gewonnenes Item.
Aber ich denke und hoffe das wird sich mit der Zeit legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie es der TE beschrieben hat, hab ich es zum Glück bisher noch nicht erlebt.
Gestern sogar etwas sehr positives. Unser DK Tank hatte Probleme mit dem tanken, da hat der Krieger, der eigentlich als DD dabei war gefragt ob er tanken solle, weil er besseres equip hat und wir so auch besser durch die ini kommen.
Hat dem dk auch den ein oder anderen tipp gegeben wie er in der ini besser tanken könne.

Gibt also nicht nur Negativbeispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OT: Alles in allem eine gelungene neue Funktion. Das einzige das mich ein bisschen stört, ist, dass man sich nicht mehr gleichzeitig für ein BG und für eine ini oder raid anmelden kann. man kann sich nur für eine art anmelden.

VG


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. Dezember 2009)

Der Tenor is ja hier in Bezug auf das neue serverübergreifebnde Gruppensuch-System  eher negativ

Zumindest was den Umgang untereinander angeht.

Ich selbst hab da Gott sei Dank bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Kann man nur hoffen, dass das bisher nicht nur ein glücklicher Zufall war ^^
Die Hemmschwelle ist sicher herabgesetzt, klar denken sich viele : "Hey, ich hab hier den Freischein, kann mal richtig auf die Kacke haun, den/die seh ich nie wieder."
Denken aber nicht alle so. Geredet wird in Instanzen die jeder einzelne in und auswendig kennt eigentlich nie viel. Is doch ein gutes Zeichen, wenn nicht viel geschrieben werden muss auch wenn ich selbst gegen büschen Smalltalk manschmal nichts einzuwenden hab.

Was ich auchs ehr schön finde:

Selbst für Instanzen der alten Welt und BC findet sich jetzt wesentlich schneller ne Gruppe. Vorbei sind die Zeiten, in dnenen man mit seinem Twink ewig luets für ne Instanz gesucht hat.

Was mich ma interessieren würde:

Hat mal jemand versucht, sich mit einem Kumpel, der auf nem anderen Server spielt über die Suche für ne bestimmte Instanz zu verabreden??? ^^


----------



## Tuminix (14. Dezember 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> ....



Deine Signatur gefällt mir richtig gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Thema:

Bin überrascht, dass soviele mit dem neuen Tool zufrieden und glücklich sind, war es vorher denn wirklich so grausam eine Gruppe zu finden?! 

Nun, für die kleinen Chars oder Twinker kann ich das echt nachvollziehen, kaum einer fand sich für den Kral oder Uldaman, oder wie die Inni bei Loch Modan nochmal hieß...
Aber ansonsten muss ich sagen, konnte man sich vor 3.3 in der Suche anmelden, und schwupp kam eine Einladung, port und los ging´s... 

Also müsste der Spam im /2 usw. ja nun auch deutlich weniger geworden sein und diese lästigen /w mit "Tank?"


Finde es aber doch schon komisch, dass man bei Wow nun viel realmübergreifend entwickelt, anscheint sind die Spielerzahlen doch nicht mehr so groß, wie immer behauptet, dass man zuerst für die "PvP-Minderheit" Schlachtfelder realmübergreifend einführt, dass man es nun auch noch für den Pve-Content für nötig hielt, wundert mich doch schon etwas... 

Ich glaube ja mehr, dass das SucheNachGruppeProblem mehr durch die lästigen Id´s entstanden ist, denn Heiler und Tanks gab´s damals immer genug, und ich glaube, daran hat sich noch immer nichts geändert, nur dass diese leider nur einmal am Tag eine bestimmte herorische Instanz besuchen konnten. Wie oft musste man damals sagen, sry, würde gerne, aber habe Id, wurde das mit 3.3 auch geändert?! 

Mfg Tuminix


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. Dezember 2009)

> Wie oft musste man damals sagen, sry, würde gerne, aber habe Id, wurde das mit 3.3 auch geändert?!



Man bekommt zwar nach wie vor eine ID, aber über die Random-Gruppensuche, ist es trotzdem möglich , dass man mehrmals am Tag in der gleichen Instanz landet.


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2009)

Tuminix schrieb:


> Finde es aber doch schon komisch, dass man bei Wow nun viel realmübergreifend entwickelt, anscheint sind die Spielerzahlen doch nicht mehr so groß, wie immer behauptet, dass man zuerst für die "PvP-Minderheit" Schlachtfelder realmübergreifend einführt, dass man es nun auch noch für den Pve-Content für nötig hielt, wundert mich doch schon etwas...


Das hat doch garnichts damit zu tun. Das geht eher in die Richtung "ein großer Server" anstatt vieler kleiner Server.
Anstatt mit ~5000 Leuten auf einem Server hast du nun die Möglichkeit mit ~30.000 - 40.000 Leuten Instanzen zu spielen. Natürlich nur geschätzt.

Ich habe bisher durchweg gute Erfahrungen gesammelt als Heiler. Schnell eine Gruppe gefunden, jede Instanz locker geschafft, und sogar einmal Quel Dealer bekommen. Die Spieler durch die Bank freundlich, wenn auch manchmal doch recht verschwiegen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte eigentlich Angst, das genau das passiert, was du hier berichtest.

Erstaunlicherweise aber hatte ich bisher immer gute Gruppen.

Der Ton ist zwar teilweise neutral bis stumm (außer "Hi" und "bb" kommt nix) aber
kein geflame oder sonstwas.

Ich hatte sogar mal eine so tolle Truppe, das wir noch nach der Seelenschmiede zusammen
geblieben sind und uns tapfer durch die Grube gekämpft haben.
Und da war selbst nach 4 Whipes der Ton noch gut und keiner ist gegangen.

Doof sind halt teilweise die gepflogenheiten z.B. das auf anderen Servern wohl auf die Kugeln
immer Bedarf gewürfelt wird - aber was solls - die kosten 11 G im AH.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und natürlich die Gefahr des Ninjalootens beim letzten Boss - Bedarf und Kick - egal das Item
ist ja ihm. Ignore von anderen Realm ? Fehlanzeige.

Aber alles in allem - zum stupiden Markenfarmen - ideal.

Zu dem was WOW mal war: ein Spiel das Kontakte knüpft, ein Spiel das ein interagieren mit anderen
Spieler auf eine freundliche Art - das ist *Vergangenheit*.

Ich komme mir da eher vor als hätte ich 4 NPCs bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (14. Dezember 2009)

Tuminix schrieb:


> Bin überrascht, dass soviele mit dem neuen Tool zufrieden und glücklich sind, war es vorher denn wirklich so grausam eine Gruppe zu finden?!
> 
> Nun, für die kleinen Chars oder Twinker kann ich das echt nachvollziehen, kaum einer fand sich für den Kral oder Uldaman, oder wie die Inni bei Loch Modan nochmal hieß...
> Aber ansonsten muss ich sagen, konnte man sich vor 3.3 in der Suche anmelden, und schwupp kam eine Einladung, port und los ging´s...
> ...



Der 2er ist bei uns immernoch lebendig und es wird dort immernoch nach gruppen gesucht vorallem von DD.
Als Heiler dagegen geht das ratz fatz 2 bis 5 min warten und ab in die inni.

Und ich spar mir locker mal 2std suchen und die nerven leben auch länger, weil man kaum jemand findet wenn man
regelmäßig gegen 10/11 uhr nach hause kommt und dann die muttis schon wieder am herd stehen oder die Pro's noch am schlafen sind oder arbeiten. 
Geschweige davon das es bereits feste gruppen für heros gibt oder spezielle hochwohlgeborene kreise wo selbst der heiler 4k dps fahren muss um überhaupt mal die erlaubnis zu bekommen den Hochwürdigsten spieler des servers anwispern zu drüfen, das man evtl die Ehre bekommt Invitet zu werden.

Auserdem bin ich eh meist random unterwegs und möchte mehr als nur daily hero gehen welche abgeschafft wurden, da ändert sich für mich wenig auser das plötzlich der spielername mal eben  sehr lang wird wegen 
zusatz titel und server aber egal... und man bekommt noch 2 frostmarken und alle weiteren 2 Triumphmarken als leckerli oben drauf.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (14. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist es auch bei mir selbst aufgefallen. Ich landete mit einer bunt zusammen gewürfelten Grp in Ahn'Kanet und hatte leider das Pech, dass der "Tank" zu den wahrscheinlich 10 schlechtesten Tanks weltweit gehörte. Obwohl ich mich normalerweise in Geduld übe und einen überaus höflichen Ton bewahre, hab ich nicht lange gezögert, ihm seine Dummheit unter die Nase zu reiben.


Bg, Raid und LfG sollte definitiv zusammen angemeldet werden können.


----------



## Meruhn (14. Dezember 2009)

Morgen,

ich muss sagen, ich bin echt positiv überrascht was das neue Suchsystem angeht. Klar is mir aufgefallen das wesentlich weniger komuniziert wird, aber dafür wird man oft mit guten Gruppen belohnt, die selbst die klassischen Hass-Inzen wie Ocu und Ahn'kahet ohne groß zu meckern durchziehen.

Schade find ich das so für hcs eine Gilde quasi überflüssig geworden ist, man findet auch so genug Möglichkeiten sich auszutoben...
Demzufolge ist bei uns die Kommunikation auch zurück gegangen, besonders da wir ne kleine Gilde sind und viele von uns nun einfach rdm zu gehen statt sich den Suchstress anzutun..

MfG


----------



## Lambarene (14. Dezember 2009)

Swold schrieb:


> Ich hätte es anders ausgedrückt, aber prinzipiell bin ich auch der Meinung, dass bei einem Wipe ALLE zu Laufen haben, nicht nur der Heiler oder ein Teil der Gruppe.




Signed.. Ich akzeptiere Ausnahmen, wenn jemand, die Pause für AFKLO braucht und das im Channel meldet. Ansonsten laufen alle bei nem Wipe... Für Faulpelze gibt es keinen Rezz. Ich halte das für extrem unhöflich, wenn sich Leute liegen lassen mit "der Heiler muss eh laufen, wieso ich denn."


----------



## Senkarios (14. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir nun mal ein paar Erfahrungswerte die (bis dato) eigentlich nur postiv abliefen.

Mit meinem Main (einem Hunter) gehe ich eigentlich nur 1 mal rnd ini's wegen der frostmarken.
Bis es soweit ist bin ich eh mal ca. 1 stunde nur mit dailys beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hingegen mit meinem Twink (Lvl 40 Frostmage) nutze ich das Tool sehr oft da es mein "Classic" herz um einiges höher schlagen lässt. Letztens in Uldaman gewesen. Zugegeben, es war um 1:40 in der früh.
Mich wunderte es zu aller erst das um diese Uhrzeit wirklich noch so "Freaks" wie ich unterwegs sind.

Das 1.) "Problem" stellte sich uns als wir in eben o.g. Ini die 2 Teile benötigten (Ich sag mal Indianer Jone's Stab) mit der man die "Tusse" ruft. Irgendwie habe wir alle verpeilt wo denn der 2. Teil droppt. Im Endeffekt haben wir uns dann entschieden diesen Boss auszulassen. 

Aber wirklich funny wurde es dann im weiterem Verlauf. Wir hatten einen Hunter dabei, und wie es das Schicksla so wollte sind echt auch nur Hunter Items gedroppt. Mitunter auch eine Blaue Stangenwaffe. Klickte (wie gewohnt) auf Gier, und zack hatte ICH das Teil in meinem Inventar. Ich fragte daraufhin den Jäger warum er das Teil nicht "geneedet" hat. Als antwort kam:

"Öhm, ja kA, bin Saumüde"

rofl dachte ich und schrieb es auch im chat.
Dank Handelsfunktion übergab ich ihm das Teil natürlich.

Was mir auch noch auffiel. Es ist wirklich derbe ungewohnt (im positivem Sinne versteht sich) das ich überhaupt keinen Plan mehr hab in welche Richtung man laufen muss in den alten Ini's.
Habe aber gemerkt das es nicht nur mir so geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem bin ich bis jetzt sehr sehr begeistert von dem Tool. 

Mich juckts irgendwie in den Fingern noch einen Twink zu erstellen und mal Flammenschlund (RF) mal richtig richtig "old school" zu meistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne -> TTT -> TIP TOP TOOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## Potpotom (14. Dezember 2009)

> Freundlichkeit der Spieler anderer Realms, Steigt die Unfreundlichkeit ?



Kann ich nicht bestâtigen... bisher ausschliesslich positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Kein Rumgeflenne, kein Streit, keine Poser, keine zu schlechten Randoms. 

Bin hochzufrieden, hatte seit letzten Mittwoch circa 30 Hero-Instanzen durch das Tool gemacht und nie etwas negatives gehabt. *Daumen hoch*

Realmpool Hinterhalt... falls es wen juckt.


----------



## schoeni (14. Dezember 2009)

das tool selbst ist alles in allem super, als tank hast du beinahe instant ned grp (bin mit meinem prot-pala grad am gear und marken farmen) und als heiler (main) geht das ganze auch ziemlich fix. dd habens schon schwerer und müssen sich öfters ziemlich lang gedulden - geniale idee blizz. daumen hoch!

nun zum eigentlichen thema dieses threads: Freundlichkeit 
nun ja, ich bin von wow schon einigen misst gewohnt aber in den letzten tagen wurde ich von der community teils derbe enttäuscht.
als tank versuche ich immer alles im griff zu behalten weil ich mich einfach für die grp verantwortlich fühle. ich schau aufs heiler mana, frage vor bossen ob alle bereit sind und in den icc hc's setze ich bei großen grp auch mal marks. die meisten grp danken einem diese leaderposition allerdings nicht. marks werden ignoriert. crowdcontrol kennt eh keiner mehr und falls ich mal kurz innehalte um dem heiler ne manapause zu gönnen holzt ein übereifriger dd in die grp rein. sollte das ganze dann zu nem wipe führen war natürlich wieder der tank schuld weil er keine aggro hält oder der heiler weil er die dd die aggro ziehn umkippen lässt.

da der erfolg von rnd gruppen zu 80% an den heilern und tanks liegt ist es oftmals sehr frustrierend wenn man sich dann auch noch flamen lassen darf. sind die spieler auch noch von andren servern kann man sie nicht mal auf ignore setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## WoWler24692 (14. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> ...
> "Der kann mir eh nichts. Ich bin ja auf einem anderen Server" ???
> ...
> hatte ich auf meinem Server nie solche Erlebnisse.
> ...



Da hast du dir die Frage wohl selbst beantwortet oder? Natürlich gibt es unfreundliche Spieler, du bist davor nur mit Leuten gegangen die auf deinem Server waren und damit rechnen mussten das du sie "verpetzt" oder "anprangerst", die Hemmschwelle ist aber allgemein gesunken, da stimme ich dir zu. Hatte auch nen DD der meinte der Gruppe und mir als Heiler Anweisung geben zu müssen wie wir zu spielen haben, nachdem ich ihm gesagt hab: >Ruhe oder kein Heal< war dann auch Ruhe, oh wunder oh wunder, es geht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe bisher auch nicht unhöhflichere Spieler in der Gruppe gehabt, als sonst. Verwirrend, aber meist lustig ist bei uns das wir mit einem RP-Server zusammengeschlossen wurden (Die Aldor) und ab und noch echte Rpler in der Gruppe haben, die sich dann auch so verhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatten einen Healpala in der Gruppe der viele Zauber mit /y Spammmakros kommentiert hat, wie z.B. : "Ich reinige den unheiligen Zauber von dir mein Freund." War zu Anfang recht lustig, aber irgendwann nervte es schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine andere für mich neue Sache ist die Teilweise andere Handhabung mit Loot und Vz-mats.

Ein Vz meinte nach der Ini doch wirklich wir sollten ihm alle autogedissten Vz-mats geben, weil wir sie ja nur dank ihm haben. Irgendwie vermisse ich in sowelchen Situationen Realübergreifene Ignorelisten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg
XX-elf


----------



## Flaschenpost (14. Dezember 2009)

> Kann ich nicht bestâtigen... bisher ausschliesslich positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Kein Rumgeflenne, kein Streit, keine Poser, keine zu schlechten Randoms.
> 
> Bin hochzufrieden, hatte seit letzten Mittwoch circa 30 Hero-Instanzen durch das Tool gemacht und nie etwas negatives gehabt. *Daumen hoch*
> 
> Realmpool Hinterhalt... falls es wen juckt.



Jup, auch Hinterhalt und sehr angetan von der Geschichte bisher. Gute Gruppen, kein einziger Flame.
Für die neuen Inzen im Ts gewesen,  nette Unterhaltungen geführt und einfach Spass gehabt.

Hatte eben schonmal gefragt ist aber wohl untergegangen:

Hat schonmal wer versucht, sich über dieses neue System, mit nem Kumpel von nem anderen Server, für ne bestimmte Instanz zu verabreden?


----------



## Potpotom (14. Dezember 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hatte eben schonmal gefragt ist aber wohl untergegangen:
> 
> Hat schonmal wer versucht, sich über dieses neue System, mit nem Kumpel von nem anderen Server, für ne bestimmte Instanz zu verabreden?


Habe es noch nicht wirklich versucht. Denke wegen der Masse an Spielern in dem Pool recht schwierig.

Aber wenn euer Equipstand relativ gleich ist, ihr nicht unbedingt die gleiche Klasse spielt, ihr euch für die gleiche Instanz eintragt und der Zufall oder das Glück auf eurer Seite steht könnte es durchaus klappen.


----------



## StrangeFabs (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab persönlich nur gute Erfahrung gemacht ein paar Ausrutscher von anderen Spielern war dabei aber sonst. Hab aber auch gesehen dass man genauso behandelt wird wie man andere behandelt, d.h. wenn man rumzetert wird zurückgepöbelt und wenn man lieber in sich reingrummelt anstatt zu kommunizieren wenn Probleme bestehen (DD zieht Aggro o.ä.) dann führt das auch zu Frust auf beiden Seiten.

Das einzige was ich jedem wärmstens ans Herz lege: Fangt keine Stress wegen der Gefrorenen Kugel an! Ich merks immer wieder wie sich da Leute aufregen. Ist aber ganz simpel, es gibt Server die Würfeln Bedarf und es gibt Server die Würfeln Gier (ich spiel auf einem Gierwurf-Server) Das hat nix mit ninjaing zu tun, wenn ihr seht dass einer Bedarf würfelt, macht das auch..und wenn der erste Gier würfelt solltet ihr auch Gier würfeln, selbst wenn ihr von einem Bedarf-Server kommt.

Spielt hier eine auf Frostmourne? oO Euer Server ist seltsam..mit dem hab ich bisher die unangenehmsten Erfahrungen (scheint schon voll vom GearScore-Addon, Shadows die meinen sie würden den ersten Azjol-Trash solo packen und ähnlichen Unsitten durchtränkt zu sein) gemacht.


----------



## Altros (14. Dezember 2009)

ich habe auch nur gute erfarung gesammelt ok da wa mal einer der kommig wa sagte mir " soll doch bitte nich so fiel adderlassen mache" ja ok meinte ich mir aber wenn ich ja nich im kampf bin braucht er mich doch nich heilen habe so einiges wo mit ich mich heilen kann.

aber im großen und ganzen leuft es gut alles seit Fr. gehe ich mit mein 2 guten kumpels immer rein hi und so wirt immer gesagt probiren soga erfolge und so.

oder versuchen die ini schnell durch zu haben aber wir achten auch auf die anderen. na kla gibs bei uns auch mal wipe aber was sagt man immer" aufstehen und weiter gehtz".

naja sehen uns bestimmt mal in so einer ini.

achtet auf einen Dk,Dudu/Mage und auf mein hexer wir sind ganz net ^^

the ende


----------



## Urengroll (14. Dezember 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestâtigen... bisher ausschliesslich positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Kein Rumgeflenne, kein Streit, keine Poser, keine zu schlechten Randoms.
> 
> Bin hochzufrieden, hatte seit letzten Mittwoch circa 30 Hero-Instanzen durch das Tool gemacht und nie etwas negatives gehabt. *Daumen hoch*
> 
> Realmpool Hinterhalt... falls es wen juckt.




Ja, da bin ich auch(Teldrassil) und muss sagen, das alles soweit sehr freundlich war!


----------



## KillerUHU (14. Dezember 2009)

Hmm also ich muss sagen bis Jetzt überhaupt keine Problem gehabt!

Wenn ich in die Gruppe komme erst mal Hallo, dann kurz der Standartspruch last mich kurz antanken und dann gehts los!

Tank is zwar nicht mein Main skill sonder Eule aber hab Tank eqip auf 245er niveu (57k Life),  vieleicht liegts auch daran aber wipes gibt es nicht und wenn wer glaubt er muss pullen oder hetzen ist er bei mir eh am falschen!

Wenn wer Erfolge braucht werden die auch noch mitgemacht und sogar 700dps Helden werden ohne murren mitgeschliffen!

Also ich find das System toll, ich trag mich immer als Tank u. dd ein, werd aber logischerweise immer als Tank verwendet und wart nieh länger als 10sec um neh neue Grupe zu haben!


----------



## crescent (14. Dezember 2009)

90% gute bis sehr gute erfahrung. ab und zu mal kabbeleien zw. einzelnen mitgliedern, aber nie so schlimm, dass jemand gegangen wäre. 
was mir nur auffällt ist, dass die tanks es alle - ausnahmslos - extrem eilig haben... und ich als heiler mehr als 1x ohne mana vorm nächsten pull stand. versteht mich nicht falsch, ich hab nichts gegen schnelle runs, im gegenteil. aber zumindest mana sollte man den heilern schon gönnen ^^

fazit: das tool ist super und ich bin sehr froh darüber, so viele heros am tag machen zu können wie ich möchte, ohne stundenlang anschluss suchen zu müssen.


----------



## reductor (14. Dezember 2009)

Bisher zu 100% gute Erfahrungen gemacht ... die Gruppen haben (in der Regel) einen ähnlich hohen Equipstand, so dass die meisten Inis in einem enormen Tempo durchgerusht werden ... Burg gestern in 8 Minuten gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ton ist freundlich, die Leute nett ... hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## XRayFanatic (14. Dezember 2009)

Denke liegt viel am Realmpool dem man angeschlossen ist. Spiele selbst auf Dun Morogh und da dann u.a. mit Onyxia, Aman Tul, etc. Bis jetzt durchweg nur sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht und eigentlich hab ich am Ende des Tages mit Ausnahme Occulus (der Ini verweigere ich mich schlichtweg) in allen Heros ID.

Nicht einmal Flame und mit Ausnahme eines Heilers der seine eigene Unfähigkeit immer auf den Tank schob und nach dem vierten Wipe schließlich die Gruppe mit wüsten Beleidigungen verlies nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit dem Ersatzheiler der sofort verfügbar war hat es dann auch ohne weiteren Wipe geklappt.

Das Suchen-Tool ist für mich die beste Neuerung in WOW seit Jahren !!


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (14. Dezember 2009)

Also das was ich erlebt hab war mit meinem Tank alles super. Selten so vernünftige Leute gehabt in grp. die sich auch an Vorgaben halten. Denen man sagt ich bin warri Tank und in HDR muss man eben vorsichtig sein bei den Wellen bis ich alle caster eingesammelt habe und DANN erst dmg. Ging völlig problemlos. Mit der Gilde mehrere Wips bei ersten Mal weil alle meinten gleich draufzubolzen.
Mit meinem dd wars bissl anders. Erstens wartet man viel länger :-) und zweitens gibts einfach Tanks bzw heiler die sehr unfreundlich sind. Oder die meinen sie müssen wie nen ICE durch die ini egal ob wer mana hat oder nicht und solange der heiler genug reggt ist ja gut. 

Was ich auch bestätigen kann die meisten grp sind relativ wortlos.
Aber das Niveau der grp ist erstaunlich gut. Hatte nur einmal mit meinem dd in HDR mehrere Wips und mit meinem Tank noch gar keinen. Also echt erstaunlich gute Gruppen mit wenig Geplauder und gutem Erfolg.

Jedenfalls viel besser als vorher wo man dann entweder gar keine Antwort  bekam wenn man die Leute im Tool anwisperte oder wenn man postete jede Menge wsp bekam auch noch wenn man in der ini war.


----------



## Piposus (14. Dezember 2009)

Defacto ist es ja so, dass ausser einem "Huhu" am Anfang und nem "Bye" am Ende gar nichts geschrieben wird. In Oculus ist es noch schlimmer: Bevor man "Huhu" fertig getippt hat, haben bereits 2-3 Leute die Gruppe verlassen. Von der spärlichen Kommunikation mal abgesehen, hatte ich bisher auf ca. 50 Instanzen gesehen nur einmal eine Gruppe erwischt, welche nicht komplett durchkam.


----------



## phipush1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte das Glück das ich bis jetzt eigentlich ganz nette Leute hatte.Bei mir ist es also andersrum

Vlt denken die einen Leute ja so : "Heute lasse ich die Sau raus, die sehe ich ja eh nie wieder!"
Und die anderen Leute sind einfach nett so wie es sich gehört!^^


----------



## C0deX (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss sagen Daumen Hoch GC & Blizz. Dieses Toll macht richtig Spaß, man hat keine nervige Suche nach Tank oder Heal und es geht fix. 

Ich hab mit Chars diese ID die Erfolge zum Tool gemacht und somit schon edliche Gruppen gehabt. Ich traf zu 99% freundliche Leute mit denen man auch die Ini relativ fix clearen konnte. Es wird aber allgemein wenig in diesen Toolgruppen geschrieben, die meisten schweigen. Was auffiel ist das auf gefrohrene Kugel meist Bedarf gemacht wird aber wenns weiter nichts ist dann passt das auch.

Eine kleinen Punkt hab ich noch, warum kann ich als Eule nicht auf Stoffsachen mit Hit need machen obwohl kein Stoffi/Caster sonst dabei ist? 

Ich bin vom Realmpool Blutdurst und werde das System gerne weiter benutzen mit meinen Twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.s. eine Umfrage hierzu wäre schön gewesen denn somit hätte man wohl auch gesehen das 99% der Leute gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MOnk75 (14. Dezember 2009)

warum sollte es da auch anders zugehen als in den bg's. es war doch klar das es sich genau in diese richtung hin entwickeln wird. es ist zwar schön das man nicht mehr ewig warten muss bis eine gruppe voll ist, aber dafür zahlt man auch nen hohen preis. ich persönlich bin für die abschaffung der realmübergreifenden gruppen suche, und zwar nicht weil ich ein " bei classic war alles besser" spieler bin, sondern weil ich finde das mit solchen gruppen mehr frust als spielvergnügen entsteht.


----------



## Mongo3 (14. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir geht es so zu:

1. In die Ini porten lassen

2. Begrüßung

3. Danke

4. Bye 

5. Ini verlassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dötsch1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Das beste was ich immer wieder erlebe sind diese Leute:

Beruf VZ: Jo was wird gemacht sie fühlen sich missbraucht da jeder ihre Fertigkeit benutzen kann!
1.Sie schauen dich an: Berufe keiner Vz nur er! Dann geht es los ein Item droppt kann er es tragen z.b Leder für Druiden Stoff für Magier usw..! würfeln auf das Teil das sie tragen können mit Bedarf! Sonst Gier! Liegt der letzte im Dreck passiert das Ring droppt Tank RING (Ringe können alle tragen) VZ würfelt Bedarf, Ne anderes Teil droppt Bedarf Die Kugel je nachdem was die anderen würfeln ob Gier oder Bedarf Server. Dann wenn du sie fragst wieso sie das machen lautet die Antwort: 2 EQ oder Ja ich brauch das einfach und beim Endboss kommst du gar nicht mehr dazu zu fragen Loot verteilt und Gruppe raus Port und auf ihrem Server die Dinger dann selbst entzen! 

Oder noch ne andere Frechheit sind die:

2 Freunde 1.ner Entzer:  Das bringt den Vorteil: Beide vom Leben Server je nach Klasse gibt es die Breite (Vom Stoff bis zur Platte) und dann auf ihrem Server entzen sie das und benutzen es und denken sich juhu mit den Leuten komm ich nie wieder in eine Gruppe!

So das ist das schlimmste was mir bis jetzt passiert ist!


----------



## SyntaXKilla (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin großteils mit dem neuen lfg tool gut zurecht gekommen.
War bisher noch nicht oft komplett rnd, aber die paar mal (bei diesem Erfolg knapp über 50, glaub 53 oder so) die ich in ner hero/nh war ist ganz gut gelaufen.

Die Mitspieler waren nett, wenn auch nicht sehr gesprächig... nur das übliche
"Hallo.... buffs pls... danke... gz.... darf ich pls XY... thx 4 grp, cucu..."

Wüsste jetzt auch nicht, was ich während ner Instanz mit anderen Leuten, die ich nicht kenne und vl auch nie wieder sehe groß reden sollte.
Solange man freundlich miteinander umgeht finde ich das schon in Ordnung wie es ist.

Das einzige, das mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Leute eher auf "second" oder "style würfeln" für unbounded Sachen xD
Ich bin VZ, somit hab ich immer den netten "Machs kaputt"-Knopf dabei und gebrauche eigentlich nur diesen ^^

Doch manchmal hab ich Leute in grp, die halt für grünes Zeugs Gier würfeln, einer hat auch schon mal Need gemacht o.O
Mir wars dem Moment egal, da ich selbst genug mats habe und nicht unbedingt alles haben muss, aber eigentlich ist es schon Assi gegenüber anderen Spielern.



Wie gesagt, eigentlich bin ich ganz zufrieden, hatte bisher auch immer das Glück mit guten Leuten unterwegs zu sein... entweder alle ne gute Gruppe oder zumindest Tank/Heiler recht fein ^^
Wobei ich aber noch kurz das altgediente Problem des Tank und Heilermangels ansprechen möchte. ^_^
Das ist nach wie vor vorhanden... Meld ich mich alleine als dd an, kannst schon mal ne halbe Stunde und aufwärt dauern, bis ich ne Gruppe finde, auch in der Primetime.
Mit Tank in Gruppe dauerts vl so 10 mins und mit Heiler knapp 30 Sekunden xD
Wenn ich mal mit Tank und Heiler Gruppe anmelde, ist immer instant "Betreten" Pop up ^^


FAZIT:
Muss auch sagen, thx Blizz warum hat das so lange gedauert? xD
Jetzt kann der MMORPG Gigant seine Stärke (haufenweise inis) noch mehr auspsielen ^^

PS:
Ich spiele  auf Ysera, Hordeseite... kA woran das liegt, aber wenn ich mich alleine anmelde war ich bisher IMMER der einzige von meinem Server xD



EDIT:
@Vorposter: Naja, klar es gibt immer Ausnahmen/Dumme.
Ich persönlich finde den Entzaubern button einfach eine tolle Änderung, die mir viel Sterss abnimmt xD
Früher muss ich immer warten, ob jeder gewürfelt hat, dann schaun ob es keiner braucht oder nachfragen,
inventar aufmachen, Ding suche, dissen, vorher nachschaun und merken wieviel vz mats ich dabei hatte,
mats teilen, fragen wer das will oder bis zum letzen Boss zusammensammeln,
posten, würfeln/würfeln lassen, verteilen, Portal stellen (als mage) xD
...zumindest so ungefähr lief das

Nun einfach Click, muss mir keine Gedanken machen obs wer braucht oder nicht, muss nicht die Leute suchen und anhandeln und das kewlste!
Ich spar mir pro hero run (glaub) 20 Silber weil ich kein Dala Port stellen muss >.<


----------



## Margo da Vos (14. Dezember 2009)

Mir ist die Unfreundlichkeit genauso aufgefallen.
Ich gehe diese Zufalls-Heros immer mit einem Kumpel und wir begrüßen die Gruppe eigentlich immer freundlich.
Meistens sind wir dann die einzigen und das bleibt bis zum Ende der Ini - und verabschieden geht dann meistens auch ohne Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeratGonzo (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin, ich war ja anfangs etwas blauäugig mit der meinung "nicht alle sind böse"... Aber gestern das totale NINJABÄUMCHEN in der grp gehabt... Allles was er tragen konnte geneedet, Kugel abgestaubt, Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung abgesahnt, nix gesagt zack weg....
Hm, wenn nun dudus ihre fellfarbe ändern können will ich auch Bäumchen anmalen! Der baum gestern bräcuhte ein stylisches Ninja Schwarz


----------



## Potpotom (14. Dezember 2009)

Also wie man sich darüber beschweren kann, dass niemand etwas sagt ist irgendwie irrsinnig.

Ähem... dann schiesst doch einfach mal los, habs noch nie erlebt das keiner geantwortet hat oder sich kein Gespräch entwickelte. Muss ja nix dolles sein, aber hier mal ein Witz und da mal eine Bemerkung wird ja wohl jeder rausbringen können.

Introvertierte Chars... zu geil.


----------



## Gwen (14. Dezember 2009)

Also vorab: Ich bin kein Fan von RDM-Gruppen und ganz besonders nicht davon, die neue RDM-Suche mit Erfolg zu pushen

Um allerdings mehr neue Marken zu bekommen und Twink etwas schneller auszurüsten hab ich (natürlich) auch die
neue Suche benutzt. Das Ergebnis war relativ vorhersehbar. Zufällig zusammengewürfelte Gruppen (also alle 5) bestanden
eben aus zufälligen Spielern: manche unglaublich kompetent und nett - und manche unglaubliche Soziopathen.
Einige mit 100% grünen Equip in einer Gruppe für Schmied oder HdS, andere volles T9,5+.
Manche machten mit bestem Markenequip weder ausreichend dmg, heilung oder aggro, und andere mit durchschnittlichem
Equip absolut fantastisch ihren Job.

Insgesamt bin ich aber von der Mehrzahl der Spieler positiv überrascht gewesen. Das Gro war freundlich, wußte wie man den
eigenen Char spielt, und da es keine eingespielten Gruppen waren, auch erstaunlich gut im Improvisieren.
Einige rdm-Gruppen waren so gut (und nett), daß man gleich von der Schmiede über Grube bis durch die Hallen gerannt ist.
Nun ja, andere Gruppen waren so mies, daß nach gefühlten 30 wipes in Ankeht (1.Boss) der Notausgang benutzt wurde.


Also auch wenn ich RDM-Gruppen eigentlich nicht mag, bin ich bisher eher positiv überrascht von Spielern anderer Realms.
Es gibt eben überall freundliche und unfreundliche Spieler, Pappnasen und wahre Kleinode.


In dem Sinne: Have Fun!


----------



## Kerosin22 (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hatte es letztens in Gundrak 

Ich bin ein Warri und habe VZ (ja soll es auch geben wegen der ring VZ).
Ich war mit nem dudu als heal, mich als Tank nem Dk als DD und 2 Hunter drin.
Soweit so gut.

1. Boss Liegt binnen 1 minute daun *gugg auf dps die sind ja wahsninnig*
Dann kommt es zum Loot!!!!
KEINER aber absolut KEINER brauch was aus der Inze und was machtd er Hunter *will keinen Namen nennen*
Er drückt als einziger auf Bedarf und wir auf Entzaubern.

Das hat der die ganze ini gemacht bis es mir zu dumm wurde ich alles auf Bedarf weggewürfelt habe es dann gedisst und unter der gruppe aufgeteilt habe. Als ich ihn drauf ansprach noch in der inze kam ABSOLUT NICHTS von diesem boon muss ich schon sagen.

Das ist ma so das härteste was ich mitbekommen habe!


MFG 

Caloma


----------



## Phobos2k (14. Dezember 2009)

Im großen und ganzen keine schlechte idee nur die umsetzung ist nicht Perfekt
Hatte sowohl gute wie schlechte erfahrung wobei sich das in der wage hält
Viele sind freundlich ein paar schreiben und ein paar nicht aber wenn jeder die ini kennt ist es auch nicht nötig sich zu unterhalten. Habe auch schon stoff items bekommen die ich mit mein Dudu mit bedarf nicht würfeln darf und andere hin und wieder sagen nix zu der frage ob man es haben kann.

Was mir auch nicht gefällt ist das system Bedarf vor Gier es müsste ein wenig überarbeitet werden.
Warum darf ich nicht als lederträger bedarf klicken wenn alle mitglieder der gruppe die stoff tragen können schon gier geklickt haben oder ich kann direkt bedarf klicken aber sobald ein stoffie bedarf klickt wird mein wurf ignoriert.
Genau das gleiche Problem ist mit den entzaubern bevor man sagen kann das einer bitter bedarf für mich klicken soll ist das item schon zerstört und man hat keine chance mehr es zu bekommt vorallen wenn man grad 80 geworden ist und glücklich um jedes besseres item ist.

Mir wurde schon items weg gewürfelt wegen Style need anstelle es mir zu geben hat der Penner sich schnell verpisst.
War heute auch in HDZ4 starten das Event und ein Spieler geht afk ohne was zu sagen aber wir konnten den erst nach 15 min entfernen wegen den scheiß debuff afk spiele sollte man sofort kicken können und die sollten dann direkt 2h den debuff bekommen wegen behinderrung der instanzen gruppe wenn man natürlich was sagt kann man auf den warten und es wird keiner den kick zustimmen.

Mit nen kleinen Twink ne ini zu finden ist unmöglich weil das tool nen Tank sucht in mein Realmpool ist totaler tankmangel man sucht als dd so ca 10-20 min 1 random instanz als tank dauert das keine 10 sec.


----------



## Archiatos (14. Dezember 2009)

Also meine Erfahrungen waren bisher eher positiv. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer ... eine Gruppe hatte ich auch in der ein A........ war, der nix anderes konnte als zu beleidigen. Wurde instant via Abstimmung gekickt und neu gesucht.


----------



## StrangeFabs (14. Dezember 2009)

Dötsch schrieb:


> Das beste was ich immer wieder erlebe sind diese Leute:
> 
> Beruf VZ: Jo was wird gemacht sie fühlen sich missbraucht da jeder ihre Fertigkeit benutzen kann!
> 1.Sie schauen dich an: Berufe keiner Vz nur er! Dann geht es los ein Item droppt kann er es tragen z.b Leder für Druiden Stoff für Magier usw..! würfeln auf das Teil das sie tragen können mit Bedarf! Sonst Gier! Liegt der letzte im Dreck passiert das Ring droppt Tank RING (Ringe können alle tragen) VZ würfelt Bedarf, Ne anderes Teil droppt Bedarf Die Kugel je nachdem was die anderen würfeln ob Gier oder Bedarf Server. Dann wenn du sie fragst wieso sie das machen lautet die Antwort: 2 EQ oder Ja ich brauch das einfach und beim Endboss kommst du gar nicht mehr dazu zu fragen Loot verteilt und Gruppe raus Port und auf ihrem Server die Dinger dann selbst entzen!
> ...



Entschuldigung...wiebitte? Ich hab das Gefühl nicht mehr als 10% verstanden zu haben. Ich war Stolz am Ende noch drauf gekommen zu sein was ein "Entzer" ist... Also entweder das ist ein mimi-Ich-hab-das-neue-Lootsystem-nicht-verstanden oder du kommst nicht von allein drauf, dass du halt auch Bedarf würfelst wenn alle auf alles Bedarf würfeln. Wenn du glaubst mit dem bisschen Entzaubern aus den Inis Gold machen zu können liegst du eh deftig daneben (In Inis gehts um Embleme...und wenn du soweit bist wie man damit Gold macht)


----------



## TheGenius (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss sagen hab bisher fast keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem Tool gemacht auf Vengeance/Rache.

Bis auf einen Schami der meinte er müsse alles vor dem Tank pullen weils ihm zu langsam ging und er dann ständig geschrieben hab "wow schaut mal wieviel imba schaden ich mache krass!!!!!!!!1111einself"

Ansonsten stimme ich meinen Vorrednern zu, die Konversation beschränkt sich meist auf "hi" und "bb" aber find ich jetzt nicht direkt schlimm. 

Ebenso hatte ich bisher kein Flame, nur einer der meinte "Ist ein Wunder das du hier in die Ini rein kommst mit dem Equip" (ich war Healer) nachdem wir aber ohne Wipe durchgekommen sind hat er nichts mehr gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch habe ich es bisher nur einmal als schlimm empfunden, dass jeder Gruppe ein Spieler mit schlechtem Equip zugewiesen wird.
War ein Tank mit knapp 22k Life Buffed in "Ank... das alte Königreich". Aber haben uns dann so durchgewurschtelt.

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich also zufrieden.


----------



## The-Quila (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab in meinem Realmpool Reckoning/Abrechnung bis jetzt fast nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Immer gute Gruppen erwischt, in denen man sich unterhalten konnte und Spaß hatte. Ich geh jeden Tag fünf oder mehr heroische Instanzen und dazu noch die neuen drei Instanzen auf normal, weils da auch marken gibt.

Die Ausnahmen bis jetzt:
- beim Anfangsevent in den heroischen Hallen der Reflexion ein paar mal öfter gestorben.
- das Verfolgungsevent in den heroischen Hallen der Reflexion (sehr knapp -.-) nicht geschafft und die Instanz abgebrochen.
- in der normalen Grube von Saron gekickt worden, nachdem ich erwähnt habe, dass man bei Krick und Ick im Verfolgen modus auch im Kreis laufen kann und nicht quer durch die Instanz laufen muss um ihm zu entkommen.

Fazit: Bis jetzt macht sich das Tool gut.

Was ichmir noch wünschen würde ist, dass der Schlachtzugsbrowser einen einsehen lässt, wieviele leute sich derzeit für Schlachtzüge angemeldet Haben und welche Stufe sie haben. Braucht man für die neuen Schlachtzüge natürlich nicht, aber es wäre sehr gut um bei interesse einen Retro Schlachtzug zu starten.


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (14. Dezember 2009)

schoeni schrieb:


> da der erfolg von rnd gruppen zu 80% an den heilern und tanks liegt ist es oftmals sehr frustrierend wenn man sich dann auch noch flamen lassen darf. sind die spieler auch noch von andren servern kann man sie nicht mal auf ignore setzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch kann man, einfach im chat auf ihren namen klicken wenn sie was schreiben oder leaven und dann auf ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. damit kommst du auch nie mehr mit denen in eine grp.

Mich stören eher so die übereifrigen tanks. Irgendwie erscheints mir, als ob seit dem Tool alle Tanks ne Jagdwurst gegessen haben. Da steht ne Mobgruppe quasi noch, da wird schon zur nächsten gerannt. Nen DD lag am Boden (Yeah Aggro ziehen FTW), ich ihn am ressen (sogar per Autoansage im Chat) und der Tank munter in den nächsten Raum. Irgendwann wars mir zu doof und ich hab mal Mana gereggt. Auch als er dann  mal zuviel pullte und es nen wipe gab, hatte er kein Einsehen.

Ninja-Looter und Unfähige Leute als Tanks landen bei mir auf der Igno.

Zum Thema Freundlichkeit. Ich hab mir extra nen Makro geschrieben "Hallo, Liebe Grüße aus Tirion" in der Hoffnung, dass es die Stimmung etwas aufheitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Mein Lieblingsboss der Seelenfresser in der Seelenschmieden. Es ist immer einer dabei, der Damagestop nicht kapiert.


----------



## Aricas (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab die letzten Tage sehr viele rnd-grps gemacht, da ich das t9 set wollte bzw. jetzt auch hab^^

fazit von ca. 25 runs:
90% der runs waren wortlos und sehr schnell. farmen halt. aber man sah dass sich die meisten schlicht konzentriert waren. bei der rush-geshwindigkeit hätt man auch wenig labern können.
5% waren ne witzige labergruppe. haben da auch immer die ini gepackt, ging halt länger
5% waren ne flame grp, die sich meist auch sehr schnell aufgelöst haben

positivstes erlebnis: gestern ocu hero mit relativ low equipten leuten. tank hat den frischlingen alles gut und freundlich erklärt, gute stimmung... nicht ein toter. hatte ich sogar mit meinen kollegen selten in ocu^^

negativstes: alle kommen in die ini und der tank macht als erstes euipchek und disst 2 dds raus, weil sie "nur" ~ itemlvl 200 hatten. bin auch gegangen danach, auf sowas hab ich keinen bock. als ob wir damals full t7,5 zum ersten mal in die heros gegangen wären *kopfschüttel*
es ist in meinen augen total latte ob ein shlechter oder schlecht equipter dabei ist. ich finds als heiler ja schon eher interessant wenn der tank low equipt is, damit ich eben nicht nur n hot setzen muss und gut is^^ auch an der zeit ändert sich meines erachtens ned sooo viel. ob ich jetzt 5 min länger für die ini brauh oder ned is egal, hauptsache die leutz konzentrieren sich und bleiben logga


an dieser stelle fällt mir der betrunkene spruch meines bruders ein: wow is kein spiel, sondern arbeit udn genau so benehmen sich viele 
fand ich fast tiefgründig^^

mit beste änderung seit langem
so long


----------



## SyntaXKilla (14. Dezember 2009)

ich habe meine Meinung schon weiter oben geschrieben zu dem Thema, 
mir ist nur spontan was eingefallen, da hier eben passt ^^

Kann es sein, dass mit dem neuen Tool die id für Inis nicht immer korrekt gespeichert wird? o.O
Ich könnte schwören, ich musste gestern 2 mal Occu gehen, komplett durch, einmal mit Timerun Erfolg.

Genauso wie Freitags, da war ich meines Erachtens 2 mal Seelenschmiede o.O

Kann das sein? Ist euch das schon mal passiert?


Ich bin mir leider nicht sicher,
Wenn man Urlaub und keinen Tagesrhythmus mehr hat, verliert man sich in der Zeit, kA wie lange ich on war und ob dazwischen id reset war xD


----------



## Lauros (14. Dezember 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> ...
> Kann es sein, dass mit dem neuen Tool die id für Inis nicht immer korrekt gespeichert wird? o.O
> Ich könnte schwören, ich musste gestern 2 mal Occu gehen, komplett durch, einmal mit Timerun Erfolg.
> 
> ...


Die Random Funktion bei Heros ignoriert schon mal die eine oder andere ID.
Das ist so gewollt um schneller Gruppen zusammen stellen zu können.

Random = Free ID

So Long,
Lauros


----------



## Tamîkus (14. Dezember 2009)

ja das  find ich doof an dem system man kan zb jmd das main gear wegwürfeln und dan einfach zurück zu seinem realm abhaun und schluss

gestern als ich in den neuen inzen mitm hunter unterwegs war hat mir ein ele schammie den dmg ring von tyranus wegerollt und in den hallen der reflektion hat mir ein heal pala die Stangenwaffe vom 2ten boss weggerollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KnuP (14. Dezember 2009)

was mir nur aufgefallen ist das man beim lesten boss oft (oder ich hatte halt pech mit meinen 2 mal von ca 10 besuchen) einfach zb nen pala tank auf nen heal ring rollt den ich als heiler brauchte oder nen heal pala auf nen tank schwert was ich mit meinem tank dk wollte, danach verlassen sie die grp (klar inni is durch) und ich steh doof da....


----------



## IchbinArzt (15. Dezember 2009)

schoeni schrieb:


> nun zum eigentlichen thema dieses threads: Freundlichkeit
> nun ja, ich bin von wow schon einigen misst gewohnt aber in den letzten tagen wurde ich von der community teils derbe enttäuscht.
> als tank versuche ich immer alles im griff zu behalten weil ich mich einfach für die grp verantwortlich fühle. ich schau aufs heiler mana, frage vor bossen ob alle bereit sind und in den icc hc's setze ich bei großen grp auch mal marks. die meisten grp danken einem diese leaderposition allerdings nicht. marks werden ignoriert. crowdcontrol kennt eh keiner mehr und falls ich mal kurz innehalte um dem heiler ne manapause zu gönnen holzt ein übereifriger dd in die grp rein. sollte das ganze dann zu nem wipe führen war natürlich wieder der tank schuld weil er keine aggro hält oder der heiler weil er die dd die aggro ziehn umkippen lässt.
> 
> ...



Hi,

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Marks werden oft nicht wahrgenommen und ignoriert. In den alten Hero inzen kann das noch gut gehen aber wenn man zb in der Grube kurz nach 
Ick den Berg rauf muss und ein wenig CC einsetzten muss klappt das meistens nicht weil irgendwer immer mein AoE in die Mobs zu casten. Als  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist das sehr stressig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich auch ein wenig schade finde ist die Einstellung macher Spieler die einfach nur Heros speedruns machen wollen. Heute früh hatte ich so einen Kandidaten der als Heiler meinte alle 
Gruppen vor dem Tank pullen zu müssen nur damit der Tank schneller arbeitet. Und der Tank hat seinen Job eigentlich gut gemacht. Es gab keinen Grund vor zu rennen. Als wir den 
ersten Boss (Burg hc) erreichten und die letzte Gruppe noch nicht down hatten, pullte der Heiler den Boss und lag kurze Zeit später im Dreck. Dann dauert es nicht mehr lange und der Rest 
von uns lag auch am Boden. Bevor ich noch auf "Geist freilassen" klicken konnte war der Heiler kommentarlos aus der Gruppe gegangen. Dreißt fand ich zuvor noch sein Marko welches er extra 
gemacht hatte für solche runs. Darin stand das er nur Speed runs machen will und wenn die Gruppe das nicht möchte so würde er die Gruppe verlassen. Ich hab schon viele Speedruns gemacht 
aber das was er da abziehen wollte war mehr als utopisch und lachhaft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So aber die restlichen Gruppen die ich heute so hatte waren alle ok.  Ich möchte ja nicht zu negativ klingen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß, 

Doc


----------



## turageo (15. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich sags mal so. Da kann man Glück haben oder Pech. Die meiste Zeit seit 3.3 Release gings bei mir ganz gut mitm Main, allerdings gabs
da auch einige Dinge die eher störend auffallen. War z. B. Ahnkahet hero T9,5 Tank dabei, spurtet los wie ein Irrer ohne auch nur ansatzweise
aufs Mana vom Heiler zu achten und wundert sich dann als er drei Mobgruppen gezogen hatte, dass die DDler und der Heiler aufm Boden liegen,
weil er die Aggro der Castergegner vergessen hatte. Klopft sich noch durch den letzten Gegner alleine durch und verlässt die Gruppe. Find ich
n bissl arg schwach sowas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genauso gestern (was z. T. vielleicht mein eigener Fehler war). Hallen der Reflexion, war ich zwar schon mal aber auch nur übers SnG-Tool.
Schlußendlich whipe, weil der Tank die Gruppen nicht ordentlich gepullt hat und die sofort aufn Heiler los sind, der schmeißt die Bubble an, aber
zwei Gegner auf Dauer sind dann wahrscheinlich doch bissl viel fürn Heiler. Hab ich mal freundlich in die Runde gefragt, wo denn da der Eingang
zur Ini ist, weil ich hier noch a) bisher noch nicht gewhiped und b) zu Fuß auch noch nicht in die Instanz gelaufen bin. Keine Antwort... Gut, dacht
ich mir, schmeißt halt mal Google an und guckste nach... hat dann nen Moment gedauert, krieg ich im Gruppenchannel die Ansage: "Leavste freiwillig?"
von unserem Göttertank. Bin dann freiwillig raus, weil ich mich allein über den Satz so geärgert hab, dass ich schon keinen Bock mehr hatte mit der
Gruppe die Ini weiter zu machen. Das hat sich arg danach angehört: "Geh, sonst schmeiß ich Dich halt raus!" Hab mich anschließend danach noch
auf die Suche nach dem Eingang gemacht, damit mir das nicht nochmal passiert, aber schön fand ich das letzten Endes nicht wirklich. Ein kurzer Satz
mit der Wegbeschreibung hätte das ganze Problem ja von vornherein gelöst. -.-

Wär ja mal gespannt, ob unser Tank von gestern das liest und mal klar Stellung zu der Aussage bezieht. Würd mich allerdings wundern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Kiséki (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab inzwischen mehr als 30 Randomgruppen gehabt und bei allen positive Ergebnisse vorzuweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leute sagen immer nett hallo, buffen artig, es gibt Kekse.. Teils wird man auch gelobt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erfolge sind machbar & das einzige was manchmal nervte waren die Tanks von Malygos .. ö.Ö Das sind die einzigen Spieler die mir von der Spielart negativ aufgefallen sind.. o.O


----------



## soul6 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hab´s jetzt auch schon sicher 20-25 mal gemacht und nur positives erlebt.
Irgendwie haben sie das ja glaub ich für die Tanks gemacht, denn meine längste Wartezeit
als Tank waren nichtmal 10 Sekunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit meiner Shadow dauerts dann schon mal bis zu 10 Minuten, doch ansonst positiv.

Einziges was mir aufgefallen ist, das mitunter einige nicht auf entzaubern, sondern sehr oft gier drücken.
Oder wie gestern in Pdc-hero ein kleiner lustiger Zwerg, dauernd auf die Stoffiteile bedarf gemacht hat (war aber eigentlich nur der eine run, wo es aufgefallen ist)


lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (15. Dezember 2009)

Aricas schrieb:


> negativstes: alle kommen in die ini und der tank macht als erstes euipchek und disst 2 dds raus, weil sie "nur" ~ itemlvl 200 hatten. bin auch gegangen danach, auf sowas hab ich keinen bock. als ob wir damals full t7,5 zum ersten mal in die heros gegangen wären *kopfschüttel*
> es ist in meinen augen total latte ob ein shlechter oder schlecht equipter dabei ist. ich finds als heiler ja schon eher interessant wenn der tank low equipt is, damit ich eben nicht nur n hot setzen muss und gut is^^ auch an der zeit ändert sich meines erachtens ned sooo viel. ob ich jetzt 5 min länger für die ini brauh oder ned is egal, hauptsache die leutz konzentrieren sich und bleiben logga



Mit dem Rauswurf der niedrig equippten Leute hat er sich nicht unbedingt einen Gefallen getan.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, mischt das Tool immer mindestens einen Lowequippten
in eine Gruppe mit rein, es kann also durchaus passieren, dass er einen noch schlechter equippten
Spieler kriegt.

Na ja, Deppen gibts halt überall, da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mit meinem teilweise noch grün/blau
equippten trotzdem bis jetzt immer mitgenommen wurde.


----------



## Duselette (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mit meinem Main und twinks viele zufalls-heros die letzten Tage besucht (2 Chars haben schon den Mops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Im Grunde genommen bin ich mit dem Tool und anderen Spielern sehr zufrieden. Zu 95% gibts es kein Meckern, kein Flamen oder Unfreundlichkeiten. Es wird gefragt, ob man auf ein Item bedarf machen kann, oder man wird schon mal ins TS eingeladen und lernt so nette Leute kennen... 

Aber: es gibt auch schwarze Schafe
- Tanks, die meinen, nur weil sie mit den Plörrbräu Trinkets durch eine Ini durchrushen zu müssen, ohne auf Heiler, Random Aggro oder gar die DDs achten zu müssen. Und sich dann hinterher über die "f*ck Twinks, die kein dps machen" aufregen
- DDs, die einem mit "wtb Druckpull" als Tank begrüßen, und dann selber wie die bekloppten pullen. Und das spielchen dann auch nach dem ersten wipe lustig fortsetzen, und irgendwann die Gruppe verlassen, mit der Begründung, dass Tank und Heiler "niks konnen"
- Leute, die sich über das equip anderer Spieler aufregen. mein Gott, es sind Heros! wir sind zu Beginn mit blau/grünen Equip reingegangen, unser Tank hatte 20k Life und so weiter! wir haben trotzdem die inis und die erfolge gemacht...

aber das sind nur die 5% Deppen, die man immer mal trifft. Im Regelfall trifft man auf nette und fähige Spieler, auch wenn die Kommunikation manchmal doch nur auf ein "hi" und "thx 4 grp, bb" beschränkt ist.


----------



## cfcNigel (15. Dezember 2009)

Bisher konnte ich auch nur Gutes sagen.
Gestern Abend war es dann soweit, der Zufall hat uns in den Nexus geführt, kaum ist der Ladebildschirm weg, war zu lesen "ololol Nigel, was hast du den für ein Gammelequip".
Das ist natürlich sehr nett von meinem Mitspieler. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich schon etwas angepisst.

Wir haben dann mit der Hero angefangen und immer wieder musste ich diese netten flames lesen wie "Nigel du bist so schlecht, du bist im DMG sogar unterm Tank", "Du hast ja noch grüne Sachen an" usw.

An diesem Punkt muss ich dazu sagen, ich hab wirklich nicht das allerbeste Equip. Allerdings ist es auch nicht umbedingt normal gleich ne Gruppe mit Leuten zu finden die alle T10 Equip haben. Erinnert euch mal dran, nach dem Leveln geht man mit grün/blauen Quest Items in die ersten Heros um ich Equip zu sammeln. Ich verstehe ja, dass sich jeder eine gute Gruppe wünscht, allerdings währe auch etwas Tolleranz anderen gegenüber sehr wüschenswert.

Nachdem ich den Spieler (Name vergessen) ignoriert hatte, war endlich Ruhe und man konnte endlich spielen. Die Instanz haben wir natürlich trotzdem geschafft.

Ich denke, solche Spieler sind Außnahmen und ab und an kommt es vor das man Idioten findet. Diese gibt es überall. 

In diesem Sinn hoffe ich weiterhin auf nette Mitspieler und ein bisschen Verständnis für die etwas schlechteren unter uns.

Gruß Nigel


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Dezember 2009)

Also bei uns läuft es immer bombe mit den spielern (wir gehen zu zweit bzw. zu dritt in die suche) nur mit den Leuten von Lot... ach ihr könnts euch raus suchen bis jetzt durchweg schlechte erfahrungen gemacht^^

sei es dd´s melden sich als tank an oder grün blaue Tanks machen den "nur Pdk equipten heiler an" naja shit happens ^^


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Dezember 2009)

Was mich etwas stört sind die DD-Heiler. Hatte jetzt schon 2mal "Heiler" gehabt die auf DD geskillt waren (Ele-Schami und Schattenpriester), ansonsten einfach nur super nette Leute erwischt. Wenn das Eis mal gebrochen ist, klappt´s auch mit der Kommunikation.

Mit meinem Priestertwink hab ich aber mal ne Gruppe von Vollpfosten erwischt. Ein Hexermeister, der mit Zauberstab und Schwert auf die Mobs gegangen ist, ein DD-Warri, der das Tanken übernommen hatte. Da musst ich halt immer erstmal schauen, wer gerade tankt. Der Warri oder doch der Pala-tank.


----------



## Mindadar (15. Dezember 2009)

XD gestern wars peinlich.....hds mit nem pala vergelter....trug nur pvp zeug und hat 1000-2000 dps gemacht(pvp gear entsprach ilvl 226)
aber sonnst binsch eig ganz zufireden mit dem kram


----------



## Nistral (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich mir das SNG-Tool genau so vorgestellt habe, wie es der Eigentümer des Themas beschrieben hat. Ich dacht auch, dass da rumgeflamet wird und die Leute ihre typische Arroganz an den Tag legen, weil das ganz ja einem ONE NIGHT STAND ähnelt und man danach keine Verpflichtungen mehr hat. Aber überaschender Weise, hab ich es, bis jetzt, total anders erlebt. Selbst, als ich mit einem Tank in einer Gruppe war, der höchstwahrscheinlich nur umgeskillt hat, weil er so eher eine Gruppe findet, ohne wirklich zu wissen was er als Tank alles tun soll/muss, blieben die restlichen Mitglieger, inklusive mir, ruhig.

Mein Fazit bisher, ist eindeutig POSITIV. Bezieht sich aber nur auf diese SNG-Tool.

Der Grossteil der WOW-Gemeinschaft, ist einfach nicht reif für das Spiel. WOW wird langsam ein Ort der Anarchie. Mittlerweile beschimpft man die Hersteller und die Mitspieler. Es ist immer leichter einem anderen die Schuld zu geben, als sich mit seinem Char zu beschäftigen. 
Auch wenn WOW ein Fatasie-Spiel ist, findet das ganze Spiel doch in einer Realität statt. Und klar gefällt es uns nicht, wenn das System nicht unseren Vorstellungen entspricht und man glaubt benachteiligt zu werden. Aber das Sytem ist Gesetz. Was man nicht ändern kann sollte man akzeptieren und das beste daraus machen. Und nicht Blueposts kritisieren. Ich denk, viele haben das Wichtigste an diesem Spiel vergessen - es ist und bleibt ein SPIEL. WOW ist kein Ersatz fürs REALLIFE. Und darüber sollten viele froh sein. Wenn das Real wäre, würden viele wegen ihrer Arroganz und ihrer Respektlosigkeit schneller bei "BOB" aufwachen, als es sich so mancher einer vorstellen kann. Und da helfen euch eure tollen Epics auch nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spielen ist mein Hobby, welches ich neben meiner Arbeit gerne betreibe. Ich bin für alles offen und hab, in meinen 30 jahren, auch schon so manches erlebt. Aber die WOW-Community ist nach der CS-Community die 2t schlechteste, zu der ich bissher gehören durfte. 
WOW ist ein wundervolles Spiel und kann mächtig viel Spass machen. Es kann dich verzaubern und dir eine wunderschöne Zeit bescheren. Die Leute sollten sich wieder daran erinnern und wie es zu pre BC war. Zu der Zeit hat die Gemeinschaft mehr gezählt, als diese Lila-Teile. Wahrschienlich auch deswegen, weil man für ein Lila-Teil, auch eine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft gebraucht hat. Heute wo jeder gute Ausrüstung bekommt, was ich durchaus nicht schlecht finde, fühlen sich die Spieler wie zu Weihnachten und bekommen Ihren Mund nicht voll genug. Und dafür vergessen viele auch Ihre Manieren. 

Ich weiss, dass sich die WOW-Spieler nicht mehr ändern werden und werde damit leben müssen. Aber ich weiss auch, dass ich mir mein Spielvergnügen nicht durch solche Spieler kaputt machen lasse. Und "Nerf" hin oder her, Skill bekommt ihr nicht durch Forumdiskussionen. Lebt mit euren Schwächen und macht sie zu euren Stärken.

Ich TRÄUME von einer WOW-Welt, in der ich in Dalaran stehe und jeder den richtigen Channel verwendet. Ich TRÄUME von einer WOW-Welt in der Ehre und Respekt, wie es sich für Abenteurer gehört, wieder zählen. Eine WOW-Welt, wo man die schlechtere Mitspieler stärkt und aufbaut und nicht in Grund und Boden stampft.....

In diesem Sinne, Frohe Weihnachten ..

lg Nistral


----------



## Mindadar (15. Dezember 2009)

Nistral schrieb:


> Ich TRÄUME von einer WOW-Welt, in der ich in Dalaran stehe und jeder den richtigen Channel verwendet. Ich TRÄUME von einer WOW-Welt in der Ehre und Respekt, wie es sich für Abenteurer gehört, wieder zählen. Eine WOW-Welt, wo man die schlechtere Mitspieler stärkt und aufbaut und nicht in Grund und Boden stampft.....
> 
> In diesem Sinne, Frohe Weihnachten ..
> 
> lg Nistral


Dir auch Frohe weihnachten. Und zu dem traum. /sigh auch wenn es überall flamer geben wird und der traum ziemlich doof ist bei dem aktuellen niveau


----------



## MayoAmok (15. Dezember 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass mit dem neuen Tool die id für Inis nicht immer korrekt gespeichert wird? o.O
> Ich könnte schwören, ich musste gestern 2 mal Occu gehen, komplett durch, einmal mit Timerun Erfolg.
> 
> Genauso wie Freitags, da war ich meines Erachtens 2 mal Seelenschmiede o.O
> ...



Randominstanzen verpassen dir zwar eine ID auf die Instanz, aber du kannst diese Instanz trotzdem weiter per Zufall zugelost bekommen und spielen.

Allerdings kannst du sie dann nichtmehr direkt auswählen, wegen der ID eben. 

Ist ein gutes system, ein bisschen ärgerlich nur, wenn jemand auf Grube oder HDR schon eine ID hat. Man geht diese Instanzen auch in Randomgruppen gern nacheinander ab, meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls. 

Wenn man also in die Seelenschmiede gelost wird und jemand hat auf Grube schon eine ID, ist er dann draussen und man muss nachladen, was besonders bei Tanks länger dauern kann...

Da besteht Ausbesserungsbedarf. 

Anosnsten ist das Tool immernoch top. Seit gestern hab ich den kleinen Mops. Darum Danke und schöne Grüße an alle von Reckoning!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xâr (15. Dezember 2009)

> _Ich TRÄUME von einer WOW-Welt, in der ich in Dalaran stehe und jeder den richtigen Channel verwendet. Ich TRÄUME von einer WOW-Welt in der Ehre und Respekt, wie es sich für Abenteurer gehört, wieder zählen. Eine WOW-Welt, wo man die schlechtere Mitspieler stärkt und aufbaut und nicht in Grund und Boden stampft....._



/sign.. nein.. /absolutes Sign


----------



## Firedragon0 (15. Dezember 2009)

Die Suche der Dungeons find ich gar nicht mal so schlecht nur hat dies wie ka der Threaderöffner schon erwähnt hat auch stellenweise nen bitteren Nachgeschmack:

- In den ersten Tagen 200 g repkosten
- Div. Leute wovon man eigentlich ausgehen kann das sie die DPS fahren, fahren ne DPS die untere Schublade ist

Beispiel 1: Full Epic Enh mit ca 232er Items fährt ca 2,4 - 2,9 k dps wobei andere Schamis die schlechter Equ sind deutlich mehr Dps fahren

Beispiel 2: Nexxus Destro Hexer fährt 1,2 k dps, schau mir das Equ an und denke mir ok wir müssen ja hier im PvP Gebiet sein, auf der Bitte hin das er seine richtige Rüssi trägt erscheint eine deutliche Steigerung seiner DPS um satte 100 seufz

Beispiel 3: VF Enh Schami Item Durch. ca 241 und macht 2,2 k DPS, auffällig hat keine WaffenVZ und nen Verhalten unter aller Sau

Beispiel 4: HDZ4 Erster Trash erscheint und Kampfrausch wird gezündet 

Die Liste kann man noch und nöcher weiterführen....

- Verhalten von Leuten die in den Gruppen sind, egal ob fremde Server oder der eigene Server ist unter umständen soetwas von unsozial das man echt meint das es nicht schlimmer geht. 

- Gruppe kommt zustande, Tank geht aus der Gruppe ohne nen Grund zu nennen

- Heiler hat DC, im Chat wird deutlich darauf hingewiesen, Tank ließt es und pullt. Grund: er hat den Chat grundsätzlich ausgeblendet
usw

Mir fällt meist auf, kann auch vielleicht sein das ich da auch falsch liege, aber meist habe ich das Gefühl das von einem bestimmten Server immer die selben Leute auffallen die sich daneben benehmen, es war früher in den BGs immer so das die rumflamen als würden sie dafür nen Erfolg bekommen, find ich echt schade.

Gute Erfahrungen, auch wenn man sie weniger hatte, hat man schon gemacht:

- Gruppe gefunden, alle drei DDs sind Blau equ und machen zwischen 2,3 - 3 k dps 
- Gruppe gefunden und die Ini angegangen und man kam nicht mehr aus dem lachen weil es soviel spaß gemacht hat
- ...

Aber im Endeffekt ist es wie im Chat es gibt Leute die verstecken sich hinter ihrem Avatar und haben die dicksten Backen ( Tauren usw ) und sind dann ne totale arme Wurst, traurig aber wahr. Ich frage mich wieso die Leute sich immer profilieren müssen, sollen sie doch mal durch gute Taten glänzen und nicht durch flames.


----------



## Muh-Q (15. Dezember 2009)

Der positivste Effekt: als Spieler auf Garrosh sieht man, das es auf anderen Servern noch schlimmer ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grundsätzlich ist das Tool schon eine super Sache, nur das Zusammenstellen der Gruppe passt manchmal absolut nicht.
Ich hatte als Tank(ilvl 224) einen Heiler(ilvl 245) und 3 DD (ilvl 164-175) bekommen. So kann man keine heroische Instanz schaffen und es ist schon ein wenig frech sich mit 600dps für Heros anzumelden. Als Beispiel: Die Trashgruppe im Nexus vor Anomalus mit den zwei Heilern ist gefallen nachdem die beiden Heiler oom waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings hab ich auch durch das Tool die beste Instanz seit langem gespielt. Blutkessel normal mit Spielern von 4 anderen Servern. Bei zwei von denen wars sogar der erste Char. Es wurden Killreihenfolgen besprochen, CC genutzt und wir hatten ne Menge Spaß. Das blaue Item das es bei Random-BC gibt war auch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, der Knüller war ein Vergelterpala der sich als Heiler angemeldet hat weil er dann schneller Gruppen findet. In der Gruppe war er fest davon überzeugt das eh einer von den anderen Dualspec auf Heiler hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (15. Dezember 2009)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das Tool schon eine super Sache, nur das Zusammenstellen der Gruppe passt manchmal absolut nicht.
> Ich hatte als Tank(ilvl 224) einen Heiler(ilvl 245) und 3 DD (ilvl 164-175) bekommen. So kann man keine heroische Instanz schaffen und es ist schon ein wenig frech sich mit 600dps für Heros anzumelden. Als Beispiel: Die Trashgruppe im Nexus vor Anomalus mit den zwei Heilern ist gefallen nachdem die beiden Heiler oom waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit dem Equip von Tank und Heiler schafft man die normale Hero eigentlich zu zweit. 

In einer Heroinstanz droppen sachen mit Itemlevel 200. mit welchem Equip würdest du denn da reingehen wollen?


----------



## -.Lex.- (15. Dezember 2009)

Also das neue Tool ist echt super, da kann man nix sagen. Nie hat man so bequem eine Gruppe gefunden. Das einzige was dabei nervt ist, dass wenn eine Grp zusammengestellt wurde und nur einer der ausgesuchten Spieler auf "nein" klickt, die Suche von vorne beginnt, statt einfach den nächsten Spieler sofort nachrücken zu lassen.

Die schlechten Erfahrungen mit der gesunkenen Hemmschwelle habe ich auch schon machen müssen. Die Leute denken sich einfach, dass ihr Verhalten keine Auswirkungen auf ihre zukünftigen Handlungen hat. Auf einem Realm kann man sich seinen Ruf versauen, auf einem Realmpool ist das nahezu unmöglich.

Zwei Geschehnisse aus den letzten Tagen fallen mir dazu ein:

1. In der Grube von Saron hero würfelt ein Enhacer-Schami eines anderen Servers mit Bedarf auf das Zaubermacht-Trinket. Ein anderer Spieler und ich hatten großes Need darauf. Also frag ich ihn ganz normal, was er damit will. Er schreibt nur, dass er es gut gebrauchen kann und verließ dann die Grp.

2. In der Seelenschmiede hielt sich ein Spieler eines anderen Servers für den Progamer schlechthin und wollte unbedingt den Erfolg beim ersten Boss machen. Dabei wandte er einen Ton an, der unter die Gürtellinie ging und den ich noch nie zuvor auf unserem Realm erlebt hatte. Er beschimpfte alle als Movementkrüppel und diejenigen die es nicht könnten sollten die Grp verlassen. Ende vom Lied war, dass wir ihn aus der Grp wählten^^

Aber man muss dazu sagen, dass die meisten Mitspieler doch echt nett sind. Die Unterhaltungen sind etwas wortkarg, weil man davon ausgeht, dass man sich eh nicht mehr sieht, aber ich finde diese Neuerung durch und durch gelungen!


----------



## SyntaXKilla (15. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Randominstanzen verpassen dir zwar eine ID auf die Instanz, aber du kannst diese Instanz trotzdem weiter per Zufall zugelost bekommen und spielen.
> 
> Allerdings kannst du sie dann nichtmehr direkt auswählen, wegen der ID eben.


Ah super, danke dir (und den anderen) für die Antwort ^^

Moah und ich war gestern 2 mal Ahn'Kahet, die ini, die ich absolut nicht ausstehen kann,
als Stoffi zu frisch 80 war der Endboss sauschwer und auch noch heute hab ich ab und an Leute (Heiler) dabei die bei den Spiegelbildern verrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich war gestern wieder 2 mal Occu xD
Ich persönlich hab zwar nichts gegen die Ini, hatte ich vorher schon nicht, aber durch die neuerliche Abschwächung erst recht nicht, da flitzt man einfach durch wie Spritzkack ^.^

Aber war schon verdammt lustig anzusehen, ich post einfach mal den ungefähren Ablauf:

Gruppe voll, inv -> Occu Ladeschirm,
betrete ini "/Willkommen",
DD verlässt die Gruppe
DD verlässt die Gruppe
Tank verlässt die Gruppe

xD
lol, ok, neu laden
ca. 15 mins gewartet
dds relativ schnell wieder aufgefüllt,
einer der gleich wieder geleaved hat und fast instant ersetzt wurde.
...
Dann endlich... ein Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neue Gruppe voll, Yeah,
Tank schreibt noch so "omg -.-"
Tank verlässt die Gruppe xD

lol, schon wieder "Ihr wurdet vorrangig in die Suche eingetragen" (oder so ähnlich)
Der Heiler darauf hin "ach, das ist doch alles Scheiße"
Heiler verlässt die Gruppe
"Ihr wurdet..  blablablablubb" 

Aber dann gings eigentlich relativ flott xD
Hätte ich den FastKill  Erfolg noch nicht vor dem Patch gehabt, hätte ich ihn mir der Gruppe relativ easy geschafft ^^

Und da sagt nochmal einer, Gelduld zahlt sich nicht aus >_<


Naja aber ich bleib bei meiner Meinung:
Eigentlich bin ich mit dem neuen Tool ziemlich zufrieden, geilster Patch seit langem Blizz ^.^
Vor allem mit der Vergrößerung der IgnoList kommt da lfg Tool sehr geil,
einmal wer dabei, der sich als absoluter Volldepp entpuppt, ZACK -> Igno und den bekomm ich nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scythe86 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe das Tool mit 2 Charakteren so jeweils ~15-20 mal genutzt und bin echt begeistert, wie gut es eigentlich hinhaut. Mit dem Heiler komm ich quasi sofort in jede beliebige Instanz und auch als DD warte ich gerade mal 5-10 Minuten. In all den Gruppen hatte ich es gerade 2x mit Leuten zu tun, die quasi postwendend einen /ignore bekommen hätten, wenn sie auf meinem Realm gewesen wären. Guter Schnitt so weit, wie ich finde...ich hoffe es bleibt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocCrow (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab bis auf einmal eigentlich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht,heißt von 10 mal instanz einmal schlecht eigentlich ganz gut find ich


----------



## Senkarios (15. Dezember 2009)

Hm,

bitte vierteilt mich nicht, aber ich möcht diese Frage trotz allem nochmal (!) stellen.

Wenn ich einen Spieler von einem anderen Realm auf die /ig packe, dann werde ich mit dem automatisch (!) *nie wieder *in eine Gruppe "zusammengewürfelt" ?

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## xxhajoxx (15. Dezember 2009)

Meine schlechte Erfahrung war gestern Abend war Seelenschmiede HC ich komme in ne gruppe die aus 4 Gildenmember von nem anderen Server kommt, ´Naja ich mit meinem Hunter hinterher laufen los erster Boss np. Dann danach die Trash Mobs die AOE machen (namen vergessen) ich renn die ganze Zeit mit 3 oder 4 k life rum dachte mir der Heiler heilt, da er ja mana und alles hat und ich keine Selbstheilung. Naja ich renn da rum schreib die ganze zeit im channel heal heal HEAL kommt nicht. Was sehe ich der Heiler heilt den Tank durchgehend der fröhlich mit seinen 55k durch die gegend rennt. Ich war tot. Egal dachte ich mir wirst ja wiederbelebt. Dann nach dem Mob werd ich echt aufs übelste beschimpft warum ich denn down gehe usw. darauf habe ich natürlich geantwortet im Sinne von das ich die ganze Zeit heal geschrieben hab das aber keiner kam. Dann waren sie Still und ich wurde aus der Gruppe gekickt. Gelernt daraus mit Leuten von dem Server (ich will ihn nicht nennen) werde ich keine Gruppe mehr machen.

Fazit: Ich hatte trotzdem auch viele Gute eindrücke, nur sind auch leider immer schwarze Schafe dabei die nicht verstehen das alles nur ein Spiel ist und da rumflamen als ginge es um ihr Leben


----------



## sixninety69 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ein DK Twink mit grünen equip in einer der neuen Hero inis würfelte auf einen random Tankumhang (blau) als DD´ler weil dieser ja besser war als sein crap umhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab als Heiler mehr dmg gefahren als er... *hust*

Ein DK mit Itemlevel 200 PvP Equip (0 hit) der keine 2k dps in einer der neuen Heros zusammengebracht hatte und nur Loot abgreifen wollte, aber keiner wollte ihn rausvoten obwohl er total unfreundlich war -> ich bin gegangen

Ein Magier mit full t9,5 und rest auch 232-245 Itemlevel in der Grube hc, nur sein Casterschwert/dolch war noch 219, jedoch hat er den Ramponierten Schwertgriff und machte grad die Qreihe (gibt ein super 251er casterschwert)
Jedenfalls droppt beim 1. Boss ein 232er Casterdolch auf den er würfelt und den ein Shadowpriest aus unserer Gruppe wirklich nötig hatte. Und er gewinnt ihn auch. Nachdem ich ihm erklärt habe das die Qreihe eine viel bessere Waffe gibt
und er den Dolch sowieso nicht braucht soll er ihm doch den Priester geben, er kann damit 10mal mehr anfangen, er hat doch dann viel besseres Schwert. Wäre am fairsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ende der Geschichte: Er sieht nicht ein den Loot herzugeben, für die 2 Stunden bis er sein 251er Casterschwert hat kann er ja noch mit dem 232er Dolch rumgimpen, es folgen seinerseits Beleidigungen und er leavt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Traurig ist das solche egoistischen Leute Items wie den Ramponierten Schwertgriff gedroppt bekommen ;( Aber da sich viele Leute in WoW vor ihrem RL verstecken wundert es mich nicht das es solche asozialen Spieler gibt.. 
Die habens wohl nie anders gelernt als nur an die eigene Nase zu denken)

Ich leave absofort bei solchen Helden direkt am anfang der Ini und warte lieber nochmal 2-3 Minuten und geh solang eine Rauchen bevor ich mir das antue *g


----------



## Eluin (15. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich erstmal positive Erfahrungen durchweg...als Heiler wartet man kaum länger als 30 sek auf eine Gruppe.

Extremst minimale Konversation, aber die Leute sind schließlich da um die Instanz zu machen.

Negativ fällt mir als altem Hasen (seid 4 jahren dabei) nur auf , sobald es auf nur das kleinste problem gibt, das mal jemand stirbt, es wird sofort geflamt..


Ganz ehrlich...die 5er Heros sind mittlerweile so leicht, ich freue mich ab und zu mal über die Herausforderung es nicht zu schaffen.

naja, aber ich glaube schon, das sich viele Leute einfach mehr rausnehmen, da sie die Denke haben : Die sehe ich doch bei der Anzahl der Spieler eh nie wieder...


Aber die Idee hinter dem Tool ist einfach gut gelöst. Man müsste "unmögliche" oder "unfaire" Mitspieler nur mehr voten können.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte ziemlich viele positive Begegnugen, allerdings 2 total miese.

Wir standen dort [zufällige hero-quest] in Gundrak und whipen beim ersten trash weil der noch nicht so gut equipte tank nicth warten konnte,
bis ich ready war. Ich schrieb zuvor : Eben telefon mom.

Darauf kam von ihm : Omq opferheiler dummer assinoob lol Bb  [er verlässt grp]

Bei dem anderen ist es ähnlich abgelaufen....da hat nur andauernd ein noobmagier gepullt, dem es nit schnell genug ging -_-

Fazit : Man wird immer wieder auf solche Leute treffen, allerdings war es bei mir bissher nur die Minderheit.

Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gotama (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hatte bis jetzt mit einer Ausnahme recht positive Erahrungen.
Meine einzige Negative war gestern in Burg Utgarde hero als ich (Schurke) mir einen der einzelnen Ghule gepullt habe um damit die Zeit zu überbrücken die der Hexer, der bei der vorherigen Gruppe gestorben ist, brauchte um sich vollzureggen. Ihr solltet wissen das die komischen Ghule allein für nen Schurken kein wirkliches Problem sind wenn man sie ein bisschen stunt. Daraufhin meinte dann der Tank das wenn ich doch so abartig imba bin ich keine Heilung mehr brauche und wollte dem Heiler verbieten mich weiterhin zu heilen. Ende der Geschichte war das ich beim Endboss mit seinem komischen AE natürlich verreckt bin und dann nachdem der Boss down war mich keiner gerezzt hat sondern sich der Tank noch auf meine Leiche stellte und ständig sein Lol Makro spammte.
Tjoa, ignore und gut is.

Positivtes Erlebnis war wohl als ich mit meinem Pala als Heiler und nem Freund mit seinem Def Krieger in HdR war und beim Lich King event die Tank Kette drin war. Diese hat dann ein DD DK meinem Freund weg gewürfelt aber nachdem er gesehen hat das das dem Tank noch was bringen würde ganze ohne geflame weitergegeben.


----------



## Muh-Q (15. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Mit dem Equip von Tank und Heiler schafft man die normale Hero eigentlich zu zweit.
> 
> In einer Heroinstanz droppen sachen mit Itemlevel 200. mit welchem Equip würdest du denn da reingehen wollen?


Also letztes Jahr im Dezember haben wir vorher die normalen 80er Instanzen gemacht oder uns vielleicht mal 1-2 Teile craften lassen. HDB und Turm normal droppen z.B. schon ~ilvl190. Und ganz ehrlich, mancher fährt auf 70 schon mehr Schaden. Bei den Kollegen kam halt keine Ahnung von der Klasse mit garkein Equip zusammen.


----------



## Flintius (15. Dezember 2009)

Hiho

ich bin Tank Krieger und muss schon sagen das man als Tank schneller eine Gruppe findet als man das Tool aktivieren kann.

Finde es gut, man bekommt Gold und Marken. Lernt nette leute kennen, mal mehr mal weniger. 

Als Tank muss ich mich dran gewöhnen das ich im Recount als DD gewertet werde, aber damit kann ich leben. Bin aktuell bei 71 Random Leute die ich durch InI's führen durfte und nur 10 waren im DMG vor mir. Aber das ist so weit schon ok, da ich nur die Marken (für Edelsteine) und das Gold (für Raid Repkosten) sehe. So lange jeder ein kurzes Hallo und eine Verabschieden hat, kann man doch nicht maulen.

Den lustigsten Run hatte, als am Ende der Heiler meinte "Vielen Dank Herr Tank, das du mit DMG gemacht hast."

Alles im allem eine gute Sache das Tool.

BB

Flintius


----------



## Elyhdorr (15. Dezember 2009)

ich habe bisher auch nur gute erfahrungen gemacht. zumal es jedesmal durch die neuen inis ging die nicht ganz so leicht sind. ( grad bei den hallen am anfang kann sich ein heiler fix verschätzen ^^) . dennoch hat alles gepasst. aber es war noch nix loottechnisches dabei was für ärger sorgte und equiptechnisch habsch eh pdk an daher alles easy going.
aber ... es kann ja noch werden.
und ich spiele nur nachts vllt ligt es daran ^^

ely


----------



## Beeani (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht wo das Problem ist, das Tool ist super, eindeutiger Tenor von allen. Und das es immer ein paar komische Leute gibt finde ich, ist mit dem Patch nicht schlimmer geworden als vorher. Oder wollt ihr mir erzählen das vorher über die Gruppensuche im Handelschannel (wie ich das hasse :-)) noch nie jemand dabei war der einfach unverschämt war, nicht spielen konnte oder schlecht equipt war. Glaube ich kaum.
Mein Tenor, bisher nette Leute und trotz Wipes fand ich es bisher von der Kommunikatio sehr angenehm und hilfsbereit, hatten alle immer viel Geduld, keiner hat gemeckert wegen evtl. Rep-Kosten (gehören nunmal dazu) und gemeinsam haben wir es dann auch geschafft und den einen oder anderen schlechter ausgerüsteten wieder mit nem schönen lila Teil ausgestattet. 
Ich finde das Gruppensuchetool absolut top!!!


----------



## SyntaXKilla (15. Dezember 2009)

Senkarios schrieb:


> bitte vierteilt mich nicht, aber ich möcht diese Frage trotz allem nochmal (!) stellen.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Spieler von einem anderen Realm auf die /ig packe, dann werde ich mit dem automatisch (!) *nie wieder *in eine Gruppe "zusammengewürfelt" ?



*http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=135495*



			
				Carcharoth schrieb:
			
		

> Lest doch mal die FAQ...
> 
> Da steht drin dass man mit Spielern die auf der Ignoreliste sind nicht mehr in ner Gruppe landet.



VIERTEILT IHN!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD


----------



## Retiarius (15. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich mir Eure antworten so ansehe, scheint Ihr alle recht zufrieden zu sein.
Ich muss gestehen, dass mich (erwachsener, berufstätiger Gelegenheitsspieler, der sich am nett gestalteten WOW-Storyboard mehr erfreut als an Item-Levels, dps oder Achievements) das Verhalten vieler Mitspieler meist nur entsetzt. Man merkt, dass die Kluft zwischen Dauer- und Gelegenheitsspielern oder RPlern und Auszeichnungs-/Equipmentgeilen immer größer wird. Mittlerweile scheint vielen Leuten einfach das Verhältnis zum Spiel und zu den anderen Menschen (hinter den Chars) zu fehlen. Mein Char wird häufig dumm angemacht, weil er nicht über eine Highend-Ausrüstung verfügt,als Noob beschimpft, weil er gewisse Quests oder Inis nicht schon zum xten Mal durchgespielt hat oderweil er als Krieger nicht perfekt für jeden Anlass geskillt ist bzw. umgeskillt wird, in den BGs gucke ich zu wie wie sich die Leute gegenseitig auf das übelste beschimpfen und beleidigen, nur weil eine Flag im WS fallen gelassen wurde und mittlerweile habe ich immer schon ein blödes Gefühl, wenn ich mich einer Gruppe für eine Ini anschließe, weil es mit definitiv den Abend versauen wird. Natürlich ärgert mich ein Wipe ebenfalls. Klar will ich in dem Spiel auch Erfolg haben und Belohnungen kassieren. Selbst wenn man sagt, dass man in ner Ini noch nicht gewesen ist, oder man um Hilfe bittet wird man ausgelacht und beleidigt / gekickt. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es auch außerhalb von Gilden und Freundeskreisen mehr Verständnis für Spieler gibt, die nicht so viel Zeit mit WOW verbringen und denen es daher an Erfahrung/Equip fehlt.   
O.k. nun bin ich ganz weit off-topic - also fix zurück... ich finde, der Ton ist generell rauher geworden, nicht nur bei der realmübergreifenden Gruppensuche, finde das neue Feature aber gut, um auch als  Gelegenheitsspieler schneller in eine Gruppe für ne Ini zu kommen.


----------



## Kite-X (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe fast nur Positive erfahrungen gemacht. Und bin nicht einmal in einer Rnd Hero gestorben.

Gruppe suchen als Tank (Pala) geht sehr schnell 3 -6 Sek.
Hunter ca 4 min

In Inis sage ich freundlich hallo. Das wars. Im wipser frage ich den Healer noch wie gut er heilt. Wenn er meint das er nicht schnell heilen kann dann mache ich langsamer ansonsten Renne ich durch die Inis so das ich mit nicht einmal Göttliche Bitte nachbuffen muss.

Fazit Super Tool. Nur leider geht das suche nach schlachtzug nicht. Bzw nie einen gefunden


----------



## Elyhdorr (15. Dezember 2009)

da fällt mir grade ein ...

meine erste random HC Ini .... Ocolus ... ich hatte echt bammel.

aber nach 16 minuten waren wir durch weil die den sowas von totgenerft hatten .... .

ocu wäre echt meine hoorovorstellung in der rd-group gewesen aber dat ding spielt sich auf HC wie Blutkessel normal ....

ely


----------



## SyntaXKilla (15. Dezember 2009)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Fazit Super Tool. Nur leider geht das suche nach schlachtzug nicht. Bzw nie einen gefunden


type /sns ^^

Habe auch noch keinen Knopf dafür gefunden, aber über den chatbefehl gehts... und funktioniert auch ^^


----------



## Lauros (15. Dezember 2009)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Habe auch noch keinen Knopf dafür gefunden, aber über den chatbefehl gehts... und funktioniert auch ^^



Such mal im Schlachtzugfenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long,
Lauros


----------



## Irata1959a (15. Dezember 2009)

Hab seid gestern den Mehrerereren Achivment , der mit den 100 Leuten , und muss sage   ..

mit gaaanz wenigen ausnahmen :  ALLES Super Gruppen mit netten bis sehr netten leuten.
Anfangs bischen still , aber wenn man selbst loschattet wissen die anderen auch was zu "erzaehlen "

hab extra zum ersten mal das Blizz TS angeschmissen , aber leider wird das , wie von mir auch , eher selten benutzt , oder die meisten kennen es gar nicht ( schade )


also super sache und zumindest auf unserem serverpool , scheinen die Trottel das noch nicht gefunden zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (15. Dezember 2009)

Lauros schrieb:


> Such mal im Schlachtzugfenster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahhhhh, guter Hinweis, danke ^.^

Hätte ich eigentlich selber draufkommen könnnen -.-


----------



## Millwall (15. Dezember 2009)

Nur eine schlechte Erfahrung gehabt, seltsamerweise mit ner Gruppe 4/5 Spielern von meinem Server (dank der Ignorefunktion werde ich aber diesen flamenden, arroganten Tank nicht mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Der Rest hat wunderbar funktioniert bis jetzt, geredet wird meistens eher wenig, aber wenn dann doch in vernünftigem Umgangston.




Ich denke ich bin nicht ganz alleine, wenn ich sage, dieser Gruppenfinder war meines Wissens die beste und sinnvollste Änderung seit Langem. Wenn nicht sogar die Beste, seit WoW existiert.


----------



## Danro (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe bis auf eine Gruppe auch nur gute erfahrungen gemacht und in der einen muß ich gestehen wurde ich unfreundlich war mit meinem 68er twink in einer gruppe für sethekhallen und die herren waren der meinung 5 mal in einem raum wipen zu müssen weil sie zu bequem waren vorher 2 mobbs seitlich zu legen und das ist einfach nur zum aus der haut fahren wenn aus bequemlichkeit gewiped wird. Aber ansonsten durchaus positive erfahrungen gesammelt da man im niedrigen bereichen auch wieder gruppen findet


----------



## Cold-Heart (15. Dezember 2009)

In finde den Tool einfach nur gut gelungen, vor allem da ich jetzt endlich auch Chancen hab mit meinem Twink (26er) die low-Inis machen zu können. Zwar dauerte es über eine halbe Stunde eine Gruppe zu finden im Niedrigstufenbereich, da sich kein Tank finden ließ, aber damit konnte ich noch leben. Die Gruppe war sehr still, doch machte es mir nicht viel aus, da ich selbst auch sehr ruhig bin.
Mit meinem Main (79er) gab es dann auch noch eine gute Erfahrung, aber auch eine schlechte, wobei sich dabei die Gruppe nach dem ersten Down schon gleich auflöste, da einer meinte gegen den healer meutern zu müssen.
Doch sowas kann einem eigentlich auch in zusammengewürfelten Serverinternen Gruppen passieren, auch wenn ich dahingehend selbst noch keine Erfahrung gemacht hatte. 
Zusammengefasst ist es eine der besten Erneuerungen in WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (15. Dezember 2009)

mhm langsamwerden die von anderen servern immer sympatischer....auf meinem kommen nur flames weil ich hier schreibe :>


----------



## turageo (15. Dezember 2009)

chíller schrieb:


> dafür das man aber dann mit blau grün euipten leuten 1 - 2 wipes in normalen heros hat bekommt man 2 zusätzliche marken naja.



Bei solchen Aussagen könnt ich schon wieder fuchsig werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Haltung gegenüber niedriger equippten Spielern, die zu allem Überfluss die Instanz vielleicht zum ersten mal auf hero versuchen, zählt für mich auch zum Thema "Unfreundlichkeit". Letzthin erst den Heiler der Gruppe rausgeworfen, weil er ständig gegen einen DD wegen des "lowbob eq" losgezogen ist. Wer nach ner Verwarnung nicht hört, kann sich meinethalben ne neue Gruppe suchen, wenn die ersten Sätze schon doofe Kommentare zum Eq der andren Spieler sein müssen.

Kommt glücklicherweise nicht so häufig vor wie ich erwartet hätte, aber es gibt da so einige Pfosten *aufangeblicheproraiderschiel*, die meinen in ner hero mit durchschnittlichen Spielern als Tank so abhotten zu können als hätten sie MT-mäßig 3 Heiler im Rücken und dann im Anschluß: whipe --> leave ohne Kommentar. Heiler, die die simpelsten Dinge verpennen, weil das raiden mit Stammigruppe mittlerweile anscheinend viel zu einfach geworden ist und DDs, die zwar nicht hitmäßig Schaden fahren, aber sich noch nicht mal Mühe geben dem Umstand abzuhelfen (was mich noch viel mehr aufregt als zu niedriger Schaden) oder aber gleich so viel Schaden fahren, dass der "kleine" Tank nach gefühlten 10 ms die Aggro
nicht mehr hat. In beiden Fällen geht dann das Genöle los... -.-

Aber bei einigem Negativen auch viel Positives: schon einige vom alten Server sehr zufällig in ner Randomgruppe getroffen - war mal ne nette Überraschung zwei alte Ex-Gildenkollegen wieder zu treffen. Die restlichen Runs verliefen soweit, sowohl als Tank als auch DD, ganz gut. Mittlerweile hoffe ich nur immer auf eine "erfrischende" Klasse in der Gruppe, dass spart mir beim DD spielen das stressige "für 5 Sek. setzen um zumindest wieder 10 % mehr Mana vollzukriegen", wenn der Tank grad vorne weg rennt. Aber das ist nicht wirklich ein Problem, in dem Sinne. ;-) Als Tank bisher immer nette Begrüßung, Buffs ordentlich, Mages stellen Tische, Hexer Brunnen,... in vielen Fällen eigentlich richtig angenehm zu spielen. Es fällt nur das verhältnismäßig wenig negative immer gleich viel mehr auf, find ich.

MfG


----------



## Xeldran (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt zum ersten Mal erspart, die gesamten 19 Seiten Geschreibsel durchzulesen.
Kurzum :
Ja,ich denke die Unfreundlichkeit nimmt zu, jedoch nicht nur bei Spielern von anderen Servern.
Ich selber habe seit Patch-Release erst einmal gespielt, die 3 neuen Heros fix mit einer Randomgruppe durchgespielt - und hey, die Leute waren super.
1 Wipe glaub ich...oder 2, höchstens,wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dabei kannte keiner die Bosse so wirklich,logisch.

Die Unfreundlichkeit ist überall angekommen,natürlich auch auf euerem Home-Server. Ist total furchtbar. Überall nur noch "lolroflnoobbob"-Gelaber, keiner kriegt mehr einen geraden Satz auf die Beine gestellt und ohnehin ist jeder, der 1,5 Itemlvl-Punkte unter einem selber liegt direkt ein "lowbob" - was das auch immer ominöses sein soll...

Jeder denkt nur noch an sich selbst, Egomanie vom Feinsten. Wenn irgendjemand es wagen sollte, jetzt noch mit dem Spiel neu zu beginnen und im Allgemein-Channel nach irgendetwas fragt, was er noch nicht versteht oder noch nicht gefunden hat, wird dieser natürlich ersteinmal ausgelacht.
Haha.
Weil is' ja lustich, wenn einer neu anfängt. 
Machen wir uns über ihn lustig.
Ich zähle mich mittlerweile selber zu den "alten Hasen" doch würde ich niemals auf die Idee kommen, einen Neuling - sollte er auch eine noch so "dumme" Frage stellen - auszulachen. Da wird geholfen und erklärt, selbst wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass man nicht beim grauen Schmalz des Gegenübers ankommt, solange derjenige nur freundlich zu mir ist.
Mir selber wurde doch auch geholfen, als ich noch Frischling war.

Und genau das scheinen die meisten zu vergessen :
*Dass sie selber einmal angefangen haben zu spielen.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So. Und jetzt verschwinde ich im elektronischen Nirwana. Älläkäzäm.


----------



## Angelcurse (15. Dezember 2009)

Ok, aaalso.

Die ersten beiden Tage etwa letzte Woche hatte ich auch das Gefühl: Mensch, läuft ja super. Entweder sehr nette Leute oder eben, wie schon geschrieben wurde, zumindest keine Konversation außer "Tach", "Danke und BB".

ABER HEUTE:

1. Situation
Ich klinke mich für die 2 Frostembleme in die "Zufälliger Dungeon"-Gruppensuche ein und lande in Ahn'Kahet. Keine sehr beliebte Ini, ok. Den ersten Boss haben wir nicht beim 1. Mal gelegt, keine Ahnung was da genau nicht gestimmt hat. Beim 2. Mal gelegt - Heiler verschwindet ohne ein Wort aus der Gruppe. Dann hat mir jemand aus der übrigen Gruppe erklärt, dass manche noch nicht gerafft haben, dass man in den zufälligen Inis keine IDs bekommt (stimmt das überhaupt?). Das heißt: Sie gehen rein, legen einen Boss, denken sie haben ID und leaven, weil sie glauben, durch die ID nicht mehr in diese Ini reinzukommen an diesem Tag. ("Oh, Ahn'kahet hasse ich, ich lege fix nen Boss, dann muss ich da heute per Zufall nicht mehr rein!") Versteht ihr? Der 2. Heiler, den wir einluden, haben wir per Makro gleich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Leaven nach dem 2. Boss ihm keine ID einbringen wird. Seine Antwort: "Omg na wenn das so ist cu" und weg war er. Mit dem 3. Heiler im Bunde haben wir es dann aber bis zum Ende geschafft.

2. Situation
Ich klinke mich für "Gruben von Saron" heroic Modus in die Gruppensuche ein und zack, nach ca. 10 oder 15min stehe ich in der Ini. Ein befreundeter Gildenheiler war auch dabei. Gehen rein. Nach dem 1. Mob kriege ich ein Whisper: "Ich brauche das Trinket." Ich flüstere zurück: "Ja, brauche ich auch^^" Antwort: "Na dann cya" Ich denke so: Hä, will der jetzt echt abhauen, weil ich das Trinket auch brauche? Idiot. Naja soll er doch. Ich also zu ihm: "Cya" und bleibe natürlich in der Gruppe und kille weiter die Mobs mit. Er schreibt mir: "Na dann geh" Und ich denke mir WTF?!?!?! (Und der hatte per Zufall auch noch Gruppenlead!) Ich flüstere ihm "Du spinnst ja wohl" und er flüstert zurück "Hast du eine Wahl?". Ich habe dann noch in den Gruppenchannel gepostet, dass der mich rauswerfen will, weil ich auch Need auf das Trinket habe und daraufhin festgestellt, dass noch ein weiterer Typ von dessen Gilde mit drin war, der natürlich auch der Meinung war, ich sollte abhauen. Naja mein Gildenheiler und ich sind dann zusammen abgehauen, aber das war so ziemlich die krasseste Situation, die ich bisher in Wow erlebt habe, was Unhöflichkeit und Dreistigkeit betrifft.

Das Schlimmste: Der bzw. die waren auch noch von MEINEM Server. Sind natürlich beide auf der Igno-Liste gelandet.

Insofern ist die Bilanz bei mir leider inzwischen durch diese mehr als ärgerlichen Erlebnisse stark ins Negative abgedriftet. Dabei hatte alles so schön angefangen.

Auch erlebe ich in beinahe jeder 2. Ini, dass man abhaut, weil es einen einzigen Wipe (z.B. aufgrund fehlender Kommunikation^^) gab. Ich meine: 1. will keiner sich durchwipen, aber ein oder zwei Wipes sollte man wohl ertragen können, oder? Und 2. bedeutet doch Spielen auch auszuprobieren und miteinander spielen (vor allem bei den neuen Heros) und nicht nur durchrennen und draufhauen.

Ich finde es auch krass, dass heute, nach noch nicht mal einer Woche des neuen Patches, schon von den meisten erwartet wird, sie sollen die neuen Inzen und Bosse usw. gefälligst schon kennen und genau wissen, wie die Bosse gehen. Ich meine hallo? Manche Leute spielen nicht 24h/Tag WoW und wissen das halt vllt noch nicht. (Ich meine hiermit nicht mich, ich habe letzten Mittwoch schon den ganzen Tag gezockt^^) Aber ich kann auch damit leben, wenn einer dabei ist, der noch nicht die neuen Inis auswendig kennt nach weniger als einer Woche und rege mich nicht auf bzw. leave sofort, wenn derjenige dann vllt. was falsch macht.

Keine Ahnung, im Moment bin ich ziemlich angepisst von WoW bzw. den WoW-Spielern^^


----------



## Jesbi (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mit dem Dungeonfinder bisher keine Heros gemacht, sondern nutze ihn um beim Twink leveln das questen ein bisschen aufzulockern.

Dungeonfinder an, Tank ausgewählt und 15sek später stehe ich in einer Classicinstanz.
Besser geht es garnicht, dazu kommt in jedem Beutel ein dem Level entsprechendes, gutes Item.

Bisher eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## WestSüdWest (16. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> war auch viel heros unterwegs
> das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war
> eigntlich wortlos war ^^
> 
> ...



ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. irgendwie sind alle ziemlich wortkarg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestSüdWest (16. Dezember 2009)

Xeldran schrieb:


> Die Unfreundlichkeit ist überall angekommen,natürlich auch auf euerem Home-Server. Ist total furchtbar. Überall nur noch "lolroflnoobbob"-Gelaber, keiner kriegt mehr einen geraden Satz auf die Beine gestellt und ohnehin ist jeder, der 1,5 Itemlvl-Punkte unter einem selber liegt direkt ein "lowbob" - was das auch immer ominöses sein soll...



achja ich habe mal nach dem ominösen"Lowbob" gegoogelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das habe ich gefunden:
Wortart 
Substantiv (Namenwort)Bedeutung 
Ein Lowbob ist ein ziemlich schlechter Spieler, der zudem auch noch viel Müll redet.Beispiele 
Ich hasse Lowbobs in meinem Team.Herkunft 
zu engl. low = niedrigTags 
Computer Games Schimpfwort

und "ja" mir war langweilig, falls sich das jetzt jemand fragen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne: Gute Nacht zusammen !!


----------



## uomosato (16. Dezember 2009)

leider ists nicht möglich leute anzuflüstern von anderen realma...und die leute ninjan...und verlassen...was ...soll man dagegen tun?


----------



## uomosato (16. Dezember 2009)

Angelcurse schrieb:


> Dann hat mir jemand aus der übrigen Gruppe erklärt, dass manche noch nicht gerafft haben, dass man in den zufälligen Inis keine IDs bekommt (stimmt das überhaupt?). Das heißt: Sie gehen rein, legen einen Boss, denken sie haben ID und leaven, weil sie glauben, durch die ID nicht mehr in diese Ini reinzukommen an diesem Tag.




also dass kann so nicht stimmen, du kannst per direkter suche nicht mehr rein...(also ini gezielt auswählen)

aber zufällig kannste xxx mal hinterinander dieselbe ini bekommen, mir ...... zumindest 3 mal passiert


----------



## Dryadris (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube das Tool hab ich seit Einführung mehr oder weniger exzessiv genutzt (man will doch den Mops haben *hust*) und bisher durchweg sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Es war auch oft genug vorgekommen, dass in der Gruppe die Frage aufkam ob man nicht noch ein paar weitere Heros zusammen machen möchte. 
Ich vermute einfach mal, ich befinde mich in einem sehr freundlichen und sozialen Realmpool (Wirbelsturm) *gg*

Ob ich jetzt mit dem Tool in einer schweigsamen Gruppe lande oder auf meinem eigenen Server suche und da niemand redet ist vollkommen gleich. Es gibt einfach Spieler die reden/schreiben gerne und es gibt Spieler die es nicht gerne tun. Aber ob jetzt schweigen gleich unhöflich sein soll, da bin ich dann doch anderer Meinung. Mir ist manchmal ein schweigender Spieler lieber als einer, der nonstop am reden ist ^^

Mir ist in Grube zb bei dem einen oder anderen Tank passiert dass ich bei den Trashgruppen nach Ick Aggro gezogen hatte, weil das LB-Bomben nicht kalkulierbar ist, aber dann hab ich mich entschuldigt und es wurde mir nie irgendwie krumm genommen, genauso wie sich Tanks schon entschuldigt hatten wenn jemand Aggro bekommen hatte oder es gab auch schon Heiler die sich entschuldigt haben. Ich habe bisher noch nie erlebt dass jemand wegen seinem Equip oder Spielweise schräg von der Seite angemacht wurde. 
Genauso wenig wie ich erlebt hab dass irgendjemand munter Bedarf auf etwas gemacht hat. Im Gegenteil, es wurde jedesmal gefragt ob man das haben dürfe wenn etwas droppte was einer aus der Gruppe gebrauchen konnte. Sowas hab ich Realmintern ehrlich gesagt schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. 

Auch was die neue Option "Entzaubern" angeht, was ich übrigens als eine sehr geniales Feature halte, gab es noch nie Probleme. Kam auch vor dass sobald jemand einen Tiefenkristall bekommen hatte, er bei dem restlichen Loots passte. 

Man findet viele Egoisten und das auf jedem Realmpool und die schießen jetzt bestimmt nicht wie Pilze aus dem Boden nur weil es jetzt ein realmübergreifendes Tool gibt. 
Außerdem wenn man jetzt wieder schneller eine Gruppe für Lowlevel Instanzen findet, dann hat das Tool doch schon seinen Zweck erfüllt oder hat jeder schon vergessen wie schwer es war eine Gruppe für HDW, Hügel, ZF etc zu finden? Meist musste man solche Instanzen ungesehen hinter sich lassen weil man keine Gruppe gefunden hatte und zum Spinnweben ansetzen sind die alten Instanzen einfach viel zu schade.


----------



## Schnatti (16. Dezember 2009)

Die Leute sind etwas stumm, wahrscheinlich denken sie sich "Was soll ich labern, wir sehn uns eh nicht wieder". 
Wenn mir was nicht passt, wie z.B. fehlende Buffs oder ähnliches dann sag ich das einmal und beim 2ten mal werd ich zickig....also wie immer halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was ich mache (man möge mir verzeihen)....wenn ich wie gestern HDR Hero bin, und der Gammel-DD da macht 1500dps, hat noch viel blaues an, das meiste weder gesockelt noch verzaubert, und ich merke nach 1-2 Wipes das wird nix sag ich kurz..."Du machst zu wenig dmg" poste recount und wähle das Ausschlussverfahren. Entweder er wird gekickt oder ich gehe dann.

Ich hab nix gegen Leute die in Heros noch jedes Item mit Kusshand nehmen, aber wenn es eine Ini ist wo es wirklich auf jeden einzelnen ankommt dann hat der Gammel DD Pech


----------



## coupe80 (16. Dezember 2009)

Also das mit dem eq kann gar nicht sein bin auch mal wieder frisch 80 geworden und konnte mit einem durchschnits eq von 200 noch nicht in HdR hero^^

Ansonsten habe ich auch mehr positive als negativer erfahrung gemacht. Finde das tool recht nice zu einem geht es wirklich recht schnell was zu finden und zum anderen gibt es doch überwiegend freundliche Spieler die dir auch ab und zu mal helfen xD.

Vorallem in den kleineren LVL bereich is es sau gut. Man findet endlich mal wieder eine gruppe ohne den ganzen tag damit zu verbringen jemanden zu betteln mit zu kommen und die wege die man spart sin auch gigantisch.

Naja soviel dazu^^ Ich finde das sau gut.

Grüße der Buzzli


----------



## dwarf303 (16. Dezember 2009)

jaa seit 2-3 tagen gibts mehr wie nur tag und  bb ^^
kp hamse alle den fred hier glesen? xD^^

waren in neue inze nr3 (vergess den namen immer xD)
tank kannte inze noch net und sind mehr oder weniger da voll durchgewiped xD
aber iwie war mir das echt latte ham inze geschafft und hatten recht viel spaß dabei =)
tisch kommt immer gut fix  auch oft mal nen fisch 
 mir wurden au scho einige teile überlassen weil ich sie gebrauchen konnte (dd und tank equip)

fand ich recht nice  

ich nutz das tool jetz öfter nich nur wegen den marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




selbst mit meiner ollen kleinen mage gehts gut fix in einer inze zu kommen
was vorher ewig gedauert hat bis garnich 

greezüüüüü


----------



## Snoggo (16. Dezember 2009)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Tool, sah bisher so aus:
Ich spiele normalerweise Vergelter, aber für Inis wechsle ich sehr gern auf Tank, vor allem auch deswegen weil meine Frau Heilerin aus Leidenschaft spielt und man somit einfach "nur" 3 DDs braucht.
Ausserdem haben wir noch 2 gute Freunde, die ebenfalls DD/Tank und DD/Heiler sind.

Je nach Lust und Laune gehen wir dann zu viert und wechseln die Aufgaben durch, schief gehen kann da eigentlich dann garnix mehr, ausser das der 5te Mann/Frau einfach nur extrem still ist, auch wenn man versucht bissi mit dem rumzuflachsen.
Sobald wir aber einen haben der mit uns mitmacht, bissi die Spässe mithält, nicht zu tief unter die Gürtellinie geht und sich auch beim Looten benimmt, wird der meistens für den gesamten Abend rekrutiert. Wir waren dann meist mit demjenigen im TS und haben einfach unseren Spass gehabt, und waren dann auch nicht nur 100% Instanzen, sondern es ging dann auch über Servergewohnheiten, oder auch garnix aus WoW.

Wenn nur meine Frau und Ich unterwegs sind, fehlen nur 3 DDs und ja da gehen auch welche mal raus, weil das Equip nicht gut genug wäre (Stichwort: Nexus nicht unter 232er!) oder sie sagen einfach nix und sind futsch.
Bei der Konstellation aber egal, DDs finden sich wie Sand am Meer.
Einen richtig miesen Run hatten wir dabei bisher nicht, und ich mache mir auch die Mühe vorher per Makro alles nötige abzuklären:
- Wer Aggro behält, darf sie behalten. Der Heiler wurde angewiesen DDs nicht zu heilen, die Aggro ziehen.

Wobei es da situationsbedingt natürlich Ausnahmen gibt, aber da kümmert sich meine Dame schon drum, und meine CDs nutze ich auch mal. Aber wenn jemand meint einfach draufpöhlen ist das richtige, dann muss er die Konsequenzen auch tragen können.

Wie der Loot verteilt wird, ist ein wenig unterschiedlich. Manchmal würfeln welche die Kugeln Bedarf, oft aber Gier (dabei fliegen die eh nur rum, auf meinem Server sind die im AH oft unter Händler-VK).
Bei den anderen Items, hatten wir bisher 2 Druiden die alles gebrauchen konnten und immer fleissig bei den Epic Items aus den neuen Eisrkone 5ern Bedarf machten, wenn sich da irgendwie ein Specc drumherum bauen lies.
Die landeten vorsichtshalber auf der Ignore ... einfach damit sie nicht noch einmal zugelost werden, da ich solches "Das macht doch jeder so!"-Verhalten nicht unterstützen will.

Unterm Strich hat das mit den Anmeldungen wie wir es machen auch den Vorteil, dass das Voting-Tool direkt unbrauchbar wird, jedenfalls war bisher keiner so mies/Dauer-AFK oder sonstwas, das es das Wert gewesen wäre.

Also bisher kann ich das Tool wärmstens empfehlen (speziell als Tank/Heiler-Kombo), vor allem spät Abends haben wir da richtig unseren Spass gehabt bisher. Zwar mit kleinen Macken, aber richtig schlimm wurde es nie.

Bleibt nur das Problem die Marken sinnvoll zu verbrauchen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firedragon0 (16. Dezember 2009)

Gestern Paradebeispiel für echt komische Menschen im WoW die sich hinter ihrem Charakter verstecken:

- Dungeon Finder -> HDS -> Jäger läuft langsam aber stehtig aus der Inze raus und als Antwort kommt dann: Ich wurde aus der Inze geportet und verlässt die Gruppe ( noch bescheuerte Ausrede habe ich ja nicht gehört, aber es scheint da ja noch potential zu geben )

- Dungeon Finder -> HDZ4 -> Ich schau mir den Heiler an und denk mir, ok Eulen Equ und Heiler machen hoffe das wird was. Ok Tot Nr. 1 -> kein heal erhalten, fast nahtot erfahrung Nr. 1 - 7, gut das man sich als Schami selbst heilen kann. Zum Schluss schön gier gewürfelt auf das ganze Zeug und bemerke wie sich eine Person zurück hält. Ich warte, warte und warte und dann kommt auf einmal bei der Kugeln, alle habe sie gier gemacht, wird bedarf von der gewürfelt. Ich so wieso bedarf, ja das ist so bei uns auf dem Server Kaz.... sag ich, komisch viele machen gier und du machst bedarf, ja das ding ist ja 20 g wert und ich denk mir ne ist klar. 

Ich finde es echt schade das es wirklich Leute gibt die einfach meinen das sie imba sind, total die dps fahren ( ok imba ca 2k dps in hdz 4 ) und sich grundsätzlich in HDZ4 beim Timerun verlaufen. Ich bin beeindruckt für so eine Glanzleistung der Lehrrestistenz^^

@*Snoggo

*Wenn der Tank die Agro nicht halten kann, wo ist es dann besser so nen Spruch zu drücken als vielleicht darüber nachzudenken wieso die Agro nicht gehalten werden konnte. Ich mein ich habe das in PDC Hero gesehen, nen Ex Gildenmitglied meinte er tankt alles weg mit seinen Pala. Ok wir PDC non Hero rein, erster Mob markiert und ich hau den ersten Mob ( Totenkopf ) nur normal mit Autohit ( tank konnte vorher antanken ) und habe direkt 198 % Agro. Das dann zum Thema wer Agro hat darf sie behalten^^


----------



## Angelcurse (16. Dezember 2009)

uomosato schrieb:


> also dass kann so nicht stimmen, du kannst per direkter suche nicht mehr rein...(also ini gezielt auswählen)
> 
> aber zufällig kannste xxx mal hinterinander dieselbe ini bekommen, mir ...... zumindest 3 mal passiert



Naja, ist ja logisch: Per direkter Suche will er ja nicht rein, er will gar nicht in diese Ini. Deshalb geht er einmal rein und killt einen Boss, weil er denkt, dass er per Zufall da dann nicht mehr reinkommen kann. Aber das stimmt nicht, wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast. Dieses fiese Verhalten hat ihm also gar nichts gebracht.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Gut, vlt liegt das auch daran, dass ich ausser die neuen Hero Inis, fast jeden Ini auch überlebe, selbst wenn der Heiler zu Bossfight beginn stirbt dank meines Equipstandes, aber ich habe bisher nur eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Bin mit meinem Bruder zusammen in das Zufallstool rein und sind zusammen mit drei anderen von verschiedenen Realms in DrakTharon gelandet. Nach ca 4 Trashmob groups haben mein Bruder (Heiler) und ich (Tank) gemerkt, dass wir die einzigen waren, die was getan haben, der Rest der Grp war auf folgen, ein t9.5 equippter Schami lief nur in der Gegend rum, hatte während des Kampfed mich im Target, tat aber nichts. Weder heilen noch dmg machen, noch aggro ziehen. Beim ersten Boss war es dann das gleiche, sprich ich war der einzige, der im Recount gelistet war, mein Bruder der einzige der bei Heilleistung gelistet war und der Boss lag nach gefühlten 5h. Danach, wie hätte es kommen sollen, machten die 3 Bedarf, wo sie Bedarf machen konnten, egal ob sie es brauchten oder nicht. Wir haben dann mal in die Runde gefragt, ob hier jemand was tut, oder wir die einzigen wären, woraufhin ein müdes "Nein, wir machen nix." zurück kam, woraufhin wir wiederum die Gruppe verliesen.
Ansonsten habe ich seit dem Release des Tools nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Mindadar (16. Dezember 2009)

mhm Ich war auch gestern mit ner super grp unterwegs: Bär mit 30k leben, heiler direckt am flamen und trug selbst noch lila/blaues eq. jäger auch total am flamen über unseren bären nach der ersten trasg grp, gruppe fällt um und warum? heiler hat den tank nicht geheilt weil der heiler wohl an 50k tanks gewöhnt war wo der heiler nur 2-3 hots drauf hauen muss und feddisch is


----------



## J_0_T (16. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Gut, vlt liegt das auch daran, dass ich ausser die neuen Hero Inis, fast jeden Ini auch überlebe, selbst wenn der Heiler zu Bossfight beginn stirbt dank meines Equipstandes, aber ich habe bisher nur eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Bin mit meinem Bruder zusammen in das Zufallstool rein und sind zusammen mit drei anderen von verschiedenen Realms in DrakTharon gelandet. Nach ca 4 Trashmob groups haben mein Bruder (Heiler) und ich (Tank) gemerkt, dass wir die einzigen waren, die was getan haben, der Rest der Grp war auf folgen, ein t9.5 equippter Schami lief nur in der Gegend rum, hatte während des Kampfed mich im Target, tat aber nichts. Weder heilen noch dmg machen, noch aggro ziehen. Beim ersten Boss war es dann das gleiche, sprich ich war der einzige, der im Recount gelistet war, mein Bruder der einzige der bei Heilleistung gelistet war und der Boss lag nach gefühlten 5h. Danach, wie hätte es kommen sollen, machten die 3 Bedarf, wo sie Bedarf machen konnten, egal ob sie es brauchten oder nicht. Wir haben dann mal in die Runde gefragt, ob hier jemand was tut, oder wir die einzigen wären, woraufhin ein müdes "Nein, wir machen nix." zurück kam, woraufhin wir wiederum die Gruppe verliesen.
> Ansonsten habe ich seit dem Release des Tools nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Dann muss einer von euch beiden sehr schlechtes Karma haben wenn sowas passiert... 


Ich für meinen teil habe nur positive erfahrungen gemacht mit dem tool... okay... gab einige spezialisten, aber das positive überwiegt halb.


----------



## campino76 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich nutze das Tool auch manchmal und kann bisher nur über einen Schami klagen, der Bedarf auf die Kugel gewürfelt hatte. Das ist aber anscheinend auf manchen Servern so üblich, von daher also auch nicht weiter schlimm.

In Erinnerungs ist mir nur eine Gruppe geblieben, mit der ich Ahn Kahet war. Ich als (Krieger) Tank war im Gesamtschaden auf Platz 1 und hatte gleich viel DPS wie der 2 plazierte.. der Rest der Gruppe hatte so 1,2k. Wir habens aber trotzdem wipefrei geschaft durchzukommen und die Gruppe war aber eine der nettesten bisher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elaera (16. Dezember 2009)

naja nehme mir jetzt mal den low-lvl bereich zu herzen. 

Hier meine erfahrungen...

1. mir ist aufgefallen das die palas es so gut wie nie hinkriegen zu buffen. auch nach mehrmaligem netten daraufhinweisen reagieren sie ned. anwhispern geht ja ned wenn sie von nem anderen realm sind. dann auch noch blöd angemacht zu werden weil ich als heiler kein sdw will sondern mir ein sdk mehr bringt. "lern spielen du noob" entschuldige, is zwar mein 1. heiler aber ich hab auch nen 80er und war auch schon raiden und weiss welcher buff wieviel bringt.

2. wenn sie buffen können, haben sie dafür eine ziemlich grosse klappe. kacken den heiler an wenn er ned gleich geheilt wird, stirbt weil er nicht mehr in sichtweite ist oder er als einziger ned laufen will und gerezzt werden muss.

ich hatte viele gruppen die lustig waren, mit denen man auch spass haben konnte, aber dieses rumgemotze an die anderen leute nur weil sie halt keinen 80er haben und die sache noch ned so gut kennen find ich einfasch sletzte. und wenn sie dann auch noch im unrecht sind find ichs noch schlimmer... 

naja ansonsten find ichs für classic-isntanzen suuuper das man dieses system hat. man findet einfach schneller eine gruppe.


----------



## J_0_T (16. Dezember 2009)

Das mit den Palas kann ich net bestätigen... da bis auf einen allen denen ich begegnet bin ihr handwerk verstanden haben.

Nur geht mir der Paladin nicht mehr aus dem Kopf der in Leder und mit Höllenhäscher tanken wollte.... und sich dann wundert das er in weniger als 30 sec down war. Bin mir zwar net sicher was er damit erreichen wollte aber als er leavte waren wir alle erst ma wtf? okay... 5 min später nen dk tank un die ini war sauber durch XD


----------



## Glomslín (16. Dezember 2009)

ich finde das toll an sich sehr gut, da man nun jeden tag fast alle heros zum marken farmen machen kann

aber dass des dann solche gruppen gibt die nur druch rennen dabekomme ich das kot*** 

gestern abend gun´drak
so ich komme rein will noch mana reggen, da ich sofort von questen rein bin, so ich bin drin dakommt "Beginne Kampf" 
natoll wieder einer von diesen durchrenner tanks 

dk fragt " darf ich tank machen muss noch erfahrung sammeln"
ich " np mach"
tank" nein kein dk tank die verreggen immer zuschnell"
dk schweigt
dann sag der heal "mom habe addons probleme muss mal kurz reloggen" und geht off. Was macht der tank?? Will den healer rausvoten und pullt den Boss den wir dann mit Hängen und Würgen geschafft haben, auch wenn unser reti pala den löffel abgab so, ergebins der abstimmung 3/1 für drin bleiben, heal kommt wieder online heal sieht das der pala dd tod ist und will ihn wieder holen, der tank ist schon weiter und pullt alle mobs auf den knochenhügeln obwohl der heal noch nicht mitgekommen war wir alle hin und der tank sagt doch echt "Du sch*** heal kommste mal in socken da lahm ars** " der heal sagt nur "-.-" und schweig (was ich persöhnlich bei der beleidigung eine sehr kontrollierte antwort finde) darauf ich "sag hast du sie noch alle??" 
Tank "Maul du Bast*** mach mal mehr schaden" 
(dazu ich hatte aspekt der viper an weil ich als mm hunter mana ohne ende verheitze und nicht reggen konnte bei dem tank) 
ich daruf " sry das wird mir zu doof"
Tank "dann gehe doch du opfernoob"
pala dd" besser du gehst entweder freiwillig oder per vote"
tank "was willste du den verreggst beim ertsen bos lol boon"
in der zeit hatten wir schon den steinriesen, das mammut und eck umgehauen
heal "vote for kick" 4/0 für kick 

so und finnde mal ein tank der nur den endbosse umhauen will 
so nach ca 30 min warten sagte der dk (das zweite am mal abend das er was sagte)" ich kann tank machen aber eq is grün blau" 
heal "leg ma an dann sag ich es dir" er legt es an 
heal " ok einen versuch ist es wert" und siehe da es klappe ohne probleme

wieso rennen einige leute einfach nur durch
wenn sie unter stress stehen sollen sie keine heros gehn 

ich möchste mal pls eure meinung hören

PS: dies ist KEIN gemimimi, es ist ein sachlicher bericht

mfg euer Glomslín


----------



## Najsh (16. Dezember 2009)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> @*Snoggo
> 
> *Wenn der Tank die Agro nicht halten kann, wo ist es dann besser so nen Spruch zu drücken als vielleicht darüber nachzudenken wieso die Agro nicht gehalten werden konnte. Ich mein ich habe das in PDC Hero gesehen, nen Ex Gildenmitglied meinte er tankt alles weg mit seinen Pala. Ok wir PDC non Hero rein, erster Mob markiert und ich hau den ersten Mob ( Totenkopf ) nur normal mit Autohit ( tank konnte vorher antanken ) und habe direkt 198 % Agro. Das dann zum Thema wer Agro hat darf sie behalten^^



Ich glaube du hast weder Ahung wie nervig es ist in den neuen Inis die verteilten caster richtig anzutanken.
Ferner bin ich mir nicht sicher nach welchen Kriterien du etwas als angetankt betrachtest - ein Blick aufs Omen reicht.
Denn auch ein Pala kann zB mit Schild verfehlen und wenn du halt glaubst du eierst einfach hinterm tank
her und haust routinemässig nach 1-2 Sekunden los ist das dein Problem - nicht das des tanks.

Und zu guter letzt gibt es einige Klassen die für jeden Tank ein Problem darstellen 
in der aggro - primär Krieger und Hexer schrauben sich gerne bei längeren 
Boss-Kämpfen sehr nah an den Tank ran.
Ferner gibt es nicht umsonst genug Möglichkeiten für DDs die aggro kurzfristig zu reduzieren.

Aber ich habe so das Gefühl du glaubst einfach - jeder Tank - bzw deiner Meinung
nach jeder GUTE tank - hat immer sofort und für immer die aggro ... 

Ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung von Tanks bzw vom Tanken


----------



## Firedragon0 (16. Dezember 2009)

... normal mit Autohit ( tank konnte vorher antanken ) ....  

Wer lesen kann ist klar vom Vorteil^^ Spar Dir Deine Agression bitte in Deinem schreiben und bevor Du etwas beurteilst was nicht ist, dann sollte man es nicht vermuten.


----------



## hege (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag nur eins HDZ4 ich Tank mit 36k Life nur mit diesem Lotteriedebuff (4/T9 232).

Erster Spruch von einem Rdm eines anderen Servers:

"36k ist aber schon ein bisserl wenig" -> Kopf trifft Tischplatte kritisch.


----------



## Flaschenpost (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab meine 2t Skillung (Diszie/PvP) gegen ne Schattenskillung (pve) eingetauscht, um zur 
Abwechslung auch mal auszuteilen.

Es ist schon erstaunlich, um wieviel länger man als DD wartet^^

Melde ich mich als als Heiler/DD an, werde ich IMMER als Heiler gebucht.
Melde ich mich nur als DD an, warte ich bis zu 15min, manschmal sogar länger. (als Heiler war die höchste Wartezeit bisher 2 min XD)


----------



## hege (16. Dezember 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hab meine 2t Skillung (Diszie/PvP) gegen ne Schattenskillung (pve) eingetauscht, um zur
> Abwechslung auch mal auszuteilen.
> 
> Es ist schon erstaunlich, um wieviel länger man als DD wartet^^
> ...



Ich finde die doppelanmeldung sowieso sinnlos weil wenn man sich als Heiler oder Tank second einträgt dann geht man auch zu 100% als heiler oder Tank. In ca 40rdm Heros noch kein einziges mal als dd drangekommen.

vorteil ist aber ganz einfach als heiler oder Tank man kann in kurzer Zeit viel mehr ini´s machen und erspart sich sehr viel Wartezeit wenn man as zusammenrechnet. Da kommt locker über 1 Stunde zusammen über den Tag verteilt.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (16. Dezember 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> ...


Naja... man kann beides nicht einfach so sagen...

Es sind nicht IMMER die dd's schuld, genausowenig wie IMMER der Tank schuld ist, wenn die Aggro plötzlich weg ist.


Zum einen können immer ungünstige Situationen eintreten...
ein Beispiel, ein Freund von mir spielt tank, ich dd, bin meistens im Omen knapp hinter ihm,
aber immer hinter ihm.
Wenn ich dann mal alle trinkets gezündet hab, evtl. procs hab und grad nen ordentlichen dmg schub und eh schon knapp hinterm Tank bin in der Aggro Liste,
und dann verfehlt z.B eine Aggro-aufbau-Fähigkeit :-o
Bumm, ich hab Aggro!
Vl nicht lang, wenn der Tank noch nen andern CD freihat, schnell reagiert oder ich noch dazu komm in Eisblock zu gehen xD


War letzten als schon gut equippter dd einmal nonhero,
wenn ich da einfach meine Rota durchgemacht hätte, hät ich tanken können xD Aber ok, ich hab das nach dem ersten Mob erkannt und michzurück gehalten.


Gibt nunmal einfach gute Tanks und schlechte Tanks, genauso wie es dd's gibt, die auf ihr Omen achten und welche, die es nicht tun.
Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern,
ich war schon mit Tanks in hero, da konnte ich machen was ich will, mich auf den Kopf stellen und ne Atombombe in die mobs werfen,
der hat die Aggro gehalten... locker sogar.
Aber ich war auch schon mit Tanks unterwegs, die haben eine 4er Gruppe gepullt, einer ist zum Tank gelaufen, die andern 3 gleich weiter zum Heiler,
ein Pala tank, der nach jedem mob was getrunken hat o.O (nach ca. 15 Sekunden Kampf)
sowie nen Krieger Tank, der prinzipiell nur anstürmen mache und wenn das nicht rdy war hat er nicht gepullt,
kam auch schon oft vor, das Tank Totenkopf markiert, pullt, ich nach 2 - 3 Sekunden einen cast auf das Ziel mache und instant die Aggro bekomm, weil der Tank seine Aggro schon auf x aufbaut...

Gibt sicher Spezialisten auf beiden Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Dezember 2009)

Glomslín schrieb:


> wieso rennen einige leute einfach nur durch
> wenn sie unter stress stehen sollen sie keine heros gehn
> 
> ich möchste mal pls eure meinung hören



ich persönlich komme gern zügig durch eine instanz. als priester brauche ich in den normalen heros eigentlich nie trinken. mana reggen kann ich auch im laufen. 

es sollte nicht völlig kopflos drauflos gerusht werden, aber der tank darf gern ein flottes tempo vorlegen. 


gestern war ich im turm mit einem gut gerüsteten tank. er hat seine arbeit gut gemacht und die DDs bedurften keiner heilung, also hab ich ihm ne erneuerung draufgeklatscht und hab mich dann schonmal vor die nächste mobgruppe hingesetzt. 


war bei ihm wohl das erste mal, dass der heiler das tempo angab^^


----------



## Lari (16. Dezember 2009)

hege schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins HDZ4 ich Tank mit 36k Life nur mit diesem Lotteriedebuff (4/T9 232).
> 
> Erster Spruch von einem Rdm eines anderen Servers:
> 
> "36k ist aber schon ein bisserl wenig" -> Kopf trifft Tischplatte kritisch.


Meine ersten Instanzgänge als Heilig-Priester und auf Level 80 werde ich nicht vergessen. "woah, der Druide hat 34k! Leben in Bärchen-Form, holla die Waldfee!"
Und jetzt wird man schon doof angeguckt, wenn man unter 40k Leben für Naxxramas 25 hat ;D



> es sollte nicht völlig kopflos drauflos gerusht werden, aber der tank darf gern ein flottes tempo vorlegen.


Bisher klappte es eigentlich sehr gut den jeweiligen Tanks mit einem Gebet der Besserung den Startschuss zu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Bisher klappte es eigentlich sehr gut den jeweiligen Tanks mit einem Gebet der Besserung den Startschuss zu geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wünsche mir ja eine glyphe, womit das gebet der besserung den tank 10 meter nach vorne schubst^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (16. Dezember 2009)

> ich wünsche mir ja eine glyphe, womit das gebet der besserung den tank 10 meter nach vorne schubst^^



lol, nutze des auch oft um zu signalisieren : "Hey, kann weitergehen - hau ma rein!" ^^


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Öh JOT,
Das hatte nichts mit Charma zu tun. Ich schrieb ja auch das es meine einzige schlechte Erfahrung war, sonst bin ich von dem Tool begeistert. Aber danke für die Anspielung auf meinen Bruder und mich. Ich weiss zwar nicht was das soll, ob du mal wieder irgendwas vom Zaun brechen willst, aber behalts bitte für dich, mich interessiert es nicht.


----------



## GGOLOF (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab nun knapp 300 marken nur mit den neuen random inis gemacht also ich hatte bis jetzt genau 2 Gruppen die unter aller sau warn. 1 mal in HoR ein grün blauer tank der meinte der heiler is low. und in VF hero wo ein mage meinte er muss tanken ^^. Sonst lauter spitzen leute die höfflich nett und lustig warn auch wenns mal wipe gegeben hat warn das immer nur die Pflichtwipes oder Blizz hat angst wipes. 

Also das Lfg tool hat seit 3.3 seine note bei mir von 4 auf eine 2+ verbessert wenn man nun noch altes tool mit neuem tool kombieren könnte wäre es eine 1+ .



So far Hf GGolof alias ObstKuchen


----------



## J_0_T (16. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Öh JOT,
> Das hatte nichts mit Charma zu tun. Ich schrieb ja auch das es meine einzige schlechte Erfahrung war, sonst bin ich von dem Tool begeistert. Aber danke für die Anspielung auf meinen Bruder und mich. Ich weiss zwar nicht was das soll, ob du mal wieder irgendwas vom Zaun brechen willst, aber behalts bitte für dich, mich interessiert es nicht.



Is keine anspielung... mein bruder kämpft auch mit ähnlichen problemen... Karma halb. Man muss net unbedingt böse sein und dennoch bekommt man von einigen unzurechnungsfähigen punkten eine reingewürgt.

Bin da auch keine ausnahme... 

Also nicht als angriff nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Okay, dann is jut JOT. Hatte da so einen Hintergedanken, den ich aber direkt wieder vergessen habe^^
(dachte du wärst der Schami gewesen hehe)


----------



## J_0_T (16. Dezember 2009)

Nah... is mir zu stressig zu spielen... ich bleibe dk ^^


----------



## ThEDiciple (16. Dezember 2009)

Bis jetzt keine großen probleme mit den leuten gehabt, sicher haste immer welche dabei die etwas begriffstuzig sind wenn ihnen voher noch was erklärt hast. zeigt sich vorallem bei boss 2 in Seelenschmiede , wie auch Boss eins in Saurons Grube. da kannste tausendmal erklären das der Debuff hinterm stein ausläuft oder beim seelenverbund bissl sachte dmg gemacht werden soll ^^ sind aber auch die einigen auffälligkeiten bisher.


----------



## Masahiko (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin von dem Tool auch ganz angetan. Hatte auch fast nur positive Erlebnisse. Naja, nur fast.

Bin per Zufall in eine Gruppe für "Grube" gekommen.
Erste Mop Gruppe, ich caste en paar Dots, ich spiele ne Hexe, man muss ja erstmal sehn wie der Tank tanken kann, mache also erstmal normal etwas Schaden.

Mop Gruppe ist tot, kommt nur im Gruppen Chat,
"e hexe mach ma schaden" und 10 sek später wurde ich aus der Gruppe gekickt.

Laut Recount hatte ich zwar nur 1300 dps, aber es war gerade mal die erste Gruppe Trash.

Aber wie oben gesagt, fast immer nur nette Leute. Es muss zwar seit dem Patch immer hopp hopp gehn aber das is ok.


----------



## Legelion (16. Dezember 2009)

Kleine Neubewertung des neuen Tools. Nach wie vor bin ich eigentlich sehr begeistert davon, selbst mit Jäger und DD-Dk halten sich die Wartezeiten im Vergleich zu "früher" stark in Grenzen. Da ich ungern was verschwende, wähle ich fast immer die zufällige Hero-Ini wegen dem zusätzlichen Gold und den 2 Triumpfmarken extra.

Leider hat sich mittlerweile die Zahl der "Muffel"-Gruppen etwas erhöht - dennoch finde ich die Geschichte mit dem Tool optimal für alle, die in erster Linie Marken farmen wollen.

Einzige bisher wirklich schlechte Erfahrung: Ich war vor ein paar Tagen mit meinem Bäumchen in Seelenschmiede hero. Aus meiner Gilde war auch noch eine Schurkin dabei (erster Besuch in den neuen Inis für sie), worauf ich auch am Anfang kurz hingewiesen hatte. Der Tank aber gleich kommentarlos losgerannt - kein warten auf Buff-Food futtern halbherzig durchgebufft und weg war er. Auf dem Weg zum ersten Boss lief soweit auch alles ganz gut, bis der Tank nach einer Mob-Gruppe einfach weiter rannte, während immer noch einer der Mobs munter auf mich einprügelte. Vor lauter selbstheilen kam ich kaum zum tippen (hab mir jetzt auch nen Marko gemacht mit Schlachtzugwarnung wegen Heiler-Agro^^). Tja - Mob war stärker - Baum fällt - und kurz danach teilt mir unsere Schurkin mit, dass ein vote gestartet wurde, mich zu kicken. Noch bevor ich wieder bei der Gruppe war, ist der Tank schon wieder losgerannt und natürlich drauf gegangen. Und Zack - weg war er  -Gruppe verlassen.

Ich mein: Hallo, nicht jeder, der ein ausreichendes Equip für die neuen Inis hat ist auch gleich ein Stamm-Pdok-Raider^^. Manchmal hat es den Anschein, dass der eine oder andere Möchtegern - Supergamer auf den eigenen Servern wohl keine Leute mehr findet.

Ansonsten finde ich das Tool nach wie vor super, auch wenn ich grad als Heiler auch vorher nie Probs hatte, ne Gruppe zu bekommen XD. Da man ja mittlerweile weiß, dass auf manchen Servern immer Bedarf auf die Kugel gemacht wird, hab ich da auch schon mal am Anfang gefragt, wie wir das da handhaben wollen. Andererseits kann ich mich mit den Dingern mittlerweile totschmeißen, weshalb ich die paar Male, wo die mal einer mit Bedarf kriegt, ganz gut verknusen kann^^.

Schön fände ich als Erweiterung für das Tool allerdings, wenn man die Wahl hätte, sich Server-intern oder random für eine Ini einzutragen. Will man derzeit mal nur mit Leuten vom eigenen Server los, ist man auf den LFG-Chat in den Hauptstädten angewiesen und kann nebenher nicht mehr die Wartezeit mir Farmen verbringen. Mit meinem Pala-Nachwuchs finde ich es auch schade, dass man sich nicht mehr in eine Suche für Questgruppen eintragen kann (Beispiel: Durn in Nagrand).


----------



## Tomratz (16. Dezember 2009)

Gestern nur zwei Inis gemacht, hatte nicht wirklich viel Zeit.

1. Ini Halle des Steins. Ups, da noch nie gewesen, noch nicht allzu lang 80 und noch etliches an grünem und blauem
    Equip. Also erstmal drauf hingewiesen dass ich neu 80er bin und noch nicht in der Ini war.
    Antwort: NP, mach einfach dmg, wenns was besonderes gibt, sagen wir dir Bescheid.
    Einmal gestorben, weil ich in dem Strahl stehenblieb, kam vom Grpleader ein Sry, hatte vergessen dass du noch 
    nicht hier warst.
    Ini recht schnell clear und freundliches thx und bb von allen Seiten.
    BTW, ich war nicht mal der schlechteste im Penismeter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Ini Ahn Kahet (ich hasse diese Ini). Das hab ich auch gleich im Chat geschrieben und dazu mein Sprüchelchen von
    wegen neu 80 und so.
    Durch Pech in eine Mobgruppe gefeart worden -> Wipe.
    Keiner hat gemeckert, ich wurde nicht gekickt, wir haben die Ini dann durchgezogen, obwohl ich noch einmal verreckt
    bin.

Wieder ein Tag mehr, an dem ich mich glücklich schätzen durfte, keine solchen Assis erwischt zu haben, wie das wohl 
manchen leider ergangen ist.

Mein Fazit bisher: Hab zwar noch keine zwölfundrölfzig Zufallsinis gemacht, aber bisher immer nur nette Leute getroffen.

Für mich als Gelegenheitsspieler ist das neue Tool ein absoluter Volltreffer.

Einziger Nachteil: Die Gildeninternen Inizüge und auch die Raids leiden etwas darunter, aber auch da hoffe ich, dass das
wieder besser wird, wenn jeder sein voll T-9 hat.


----------



## TopDog (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin, 

im Großen und Ganzen bin ich recht zufrieden mit dem neuen Tool. 

OK, die Konversation in den Gruppen geht nahezu gen Null, aber ich muss nicht unbedingt einen drin haben der mich zulabert. 

Dennoch hatte ich gestern Abend auch eine Begegnung der Dritten Art. 

Angemeldet für HdR, dann nach kurzer Zeit ne Gruppe gefunden. Wir fangen an mit dem ersten Encounter. 

Tank versucht alle einigermaßen einzusammeln und ich mach meinen Schaden (ca. 3000dps) auf einen der Magier. 
Der Heiler hat sich nur um den Tank gekümmert und die anderen hat er ihrem Schicksal überlassen. 
Dauch werd ich als erstes umgeholzt und ein anderer Krieger (1600dps) , der als DD mit war wird ebenfalls umgehauen. 

Der Krieger wird per Battlerezz wiedergeholt. Ich durfte weiter im Dreck liegen. OK, erste Wellen sind rum und einer der beiden Bosse liegt im Dreck. Ich werde wiederbelebt und es geht weiter. 
Ich mir gedacht: OK, konzentrier dich auf den Tank und mach Schaden auf sein Hauptziel, egal was er tankt, er wirds schon wissen. In der Zwischenzeit rotzen zwei Magier ihre Feuerbälle auf mich und critten dabei. Totstellen war da nicht mehr, so schnell ging das, zumal ich nicht gebufft wurde, ergo weniger HP hatte als vorher. Also wieder im Dreck gelegen. Danach bekommt der Heiler von drei Mobs sein Fett weg und liegt am Boden. Die Folge: Wipe. 

Daraufhin werd ich kommentarlos aus der Gruppe geworfen. Der Krieger-DD mit seinen 1600dps konnte weitermachen und ich kam nicht mehr in eine Gruppe rein, weil ID. 

Im Nachhinein denk ich mir, ob die mit den DPS des Kriegers da drin so glücklich geworden sind?


----------



## FruchtZwergchen (17. Dezember 2009)

TopDog genau das habe ich mir gedacht, als ich von dem Tool gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es werden nicht nur die Spieler mehr sondern auch die Idioten. Früher hatte man seine Anzahl X an Idioten. Die hatte man dann auf IG bzw. extra Banlist und gut war. Jetzt ist das ja leider nicht mehr möglich ^ ^


----------



## SyntaXKilla (17. Dezember 2009)

FruchtZwergchen schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das ja leider nicht mehr möglich ^ ^


wieso das? o.O


----------



## Muh-Q (17. Dezember 2009)

Großer Realmpool=mehr als 50 deppen :>


----------



## torpedo979 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nach den durchwegs positiven Erfahrungen der ersten Tage mit dem neuen LFG-Tool sind mir in den letzten Tagen einige Dinge ziemlich sauer aufgestossen:
Nachdem nämlich meine lieben Mitspieler spitzgekriegt haben, dass nach dem Ablaufen der 15min Frist keinerlei Repressalien zu befürchten sind, kommt es immer häufiger vor, dass nach einem oder maximal zwei Wipes einfach (meist sogar wortlos) die Gruppe verlassen wird.

Wenn man dann vor dem letzten Boss steht (und es in den neuen inis sowieso nicht sehr viele embleme abzustauben gibt) kann es sein, dass man keinen Ersatz mehr findet und die Gruppe sich frustriert auflöst. Auffällig ist, dass dies meist bei den neuen Inis passiert. Die alten Inis werden schnell abgefarmt, vereinzelt ergeben sich sogar ganz nette Gespräche über andere Realms, man ist freundlich miteinander und das Ganze läuft ziemlich gelassen ab.

Wie schon gesagt - bei den neuen Inis läuft das bei weitem nicht so rund. Nur am ersten Tag habe ich erlebt, dass man sich trotz einiger Wipes einfach durchbeisst und solange an Zusammenspiel/Taktik feilt, bis es klappt (im konkreten Fall sind wir ungefähr eine Stunde in den Hallen der Reflexion gewiped, als das erste Event dann doch geschafft war, haben wir gejubelt wie nach einem Raidboss-Firstkill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Ansonsten läuft es meist so ab: Ein bis zwei Wipes - leave.
Und dann sitzt man wieder da und wartet... Teilweise bis zu zwanzig Minuten...

Ich finde zudem, man sollte es gestatten, dass man sich gleichzeitig in eine BG-Warteschlange und in das LFG-Tool einträgt. So lassen sich nämlich Wartezeiten etwas kurzweiliger überbrücken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long

Amsel
Lvl 80 Tauren Krieger
Arathor - Eu


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ganz kurzer Tip, weil mir aufgefallen ist, dass sich die meisten Gruppen in HdR auflösen. Der Trick bei den Wellen ist, dass die gesamte Gruppe sich in einen der beiden Gänge ganz hinten mit dem Rücken zur Wand hinstellt. Der Tank geht nun den Gang Richtung Mitte und zwar so, dass die grp auf maxrange hinterm Tank stehen. Der Sinn ist, dass falls ein Magier einen Heiler zB ins Taget nimmt, muss dieser Mob bis an den Tank laufen, um den eigenen Heiler ins Target zu nehmen, was ideal für den Tank is, da er so alle auf einem Fleck hat. Es gibt da noch die Nischentaktik, die is aber eher suboptimal, da man da in Randomgrps meist nur ein Chaos verursacht. In internen Grps is die Nischen taktik (die Mobs um die Ecke pullen) gleichwertig, da man sich mit seinen Mates per TS ja abspricht. Für Random grps empfehl ich die oben erwähnte Taktik, dann habt ihr alle Mobs in Tankrange und wenn ein Magier mal weiterweg steht und auf den Tank ballert, dann is das ohnehin gut^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (17. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir überwiegen bisher auch die positiven Erlebnisse, wobei ich auch schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht hab.

Zum Großteil ist die Gruppe gut, aber es wird halt kaum was geredet. Da gibts nur ein Hallo und am Schluss ein cu und das wars dann. Aber da ich mit meinen Gildenleuten immer zusammen skype stört das nicht weiter.

Habs auch schon gehabt, dass die Gruppe richtig gut war und sich auch mal ein richtig gutes Gespräch im Chat entwickelt hat. Sowas sieht man dann immer wieder gerne.

Und dann gibts halt auch noch den absoluten Griff ins Klo. Die Gruppe ist schlecht, man wiped sich von der einen Trash-Gruppe zur nächsten und es endet alles im absoluten Gepöbel.

Aber im Großen und Ganzen finde ich das Tool wirklich sehr gut. Blizzard müsste nur noch was gegen die vollen Server unternehmen, die jetzt wieder Gang und Gebe sind. Wieviel Milliarden Umsatz macht Blizzard denn im Jahr? Da müssten doch mal ein paar Euro/Dollar für ein paar popelige Server übrig sein :-) .


----------



## Super PePe (17. Dezember 2009)

Ah positiv!
okay dumme Menschen trifft man überall. so gab es Kandidaten, die nachdem sie im chat lasen: "kurz zigi holen" mit den Worten "will keine 10 min hier warten" die Gruppe verließen, statt mal 30 sec zu warten bis derjenige wieder am Rechner ist mit ebend seiner Zigi (lieber gammeln sie 15min mit debuff in dalaran oder sonst wo rum) . Zu sowas kann man nur noch grinsen...


----------



## SEBA (17. Dezember 2009)

dazu muss ich auch mal was loswerden!
also von der Freundlichkeit der Spieler andere Server kann ich selber nur positives Berichten.
Nette Leute gibts. Die bösen sind irgendwie immer die vom selben Server. Keine Ahnung warum, wahrscheinlich sehen die "oh der ist ja bei mir aufm Server" na dann spiel ich mal den boss ;-)
Aber dafür gibts ja die Ignorliste.


----------



## Lenelli (17. Dezember 2009)

tag,

ich hatte bisher mehr gute wie schlechte erlebnisse mit dem neuen SnG. aber große unterschiede zu vorher erkenne ich, was die freundlichkeit angeht,  nich. es gibt idioten die beim ersten whipe kommentarlos die gruppe verlassen (die gabs vorher auch schon) und es gibt welche die lieber in der gruppe bleiben damit sie was zu meckern haben. es gibt die weltverbesserer und die die sich sogar zeit nehmen für oculus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja ich hab endlich den erfolg *jubel*)

es gibt gute, weniger gute und echt schlechte gruppen. gabs vorher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und für mich als dd dauert die suche noch genauso lang wie vorher^^ trotzdem find ichs echt gut, hab das gefühl es is bisschen abwechslungsreicher geworden... naja. fazit: nette sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (17. Dezember 2009)

SEBA schrieb:


> dazu muss ich auch mal was loswerden!
> also von der Freundlichkeit der Spieler andere Server kann ich selber nur positives Berichten.
> Nette Leute gibts. Die bösen sind irgendwie immer die vom selben Server. Keine Ahnung warum, wahrscheinlich sehen die "oh der ist ja bei mir aufm Server" na dann spiel ich mal den boss ;-)
> Aber dafür gibts ja die Ignorliste.




Ich hab eher so das Gefühl, dass es bei uns genau andersrum läuft. "Ahh... der ist auf 'nem anderen Server, den seh ich so schnell sowieso nicht wieder, also lass ich mal das Arschloch raushängen". Ich hab bisher auch meist positive Erfahrung gemacht, aber diejenigen, die die reinsten Arschlöcher sind, nutzen das Tool wahrscheinlich in einer ähnlichen Art und Weise aus wie von mir beschrieben.


----------



## Gerti (17. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, als DD brauchst ~20mins bis du ne Gruppe hast...
Wollten gestern Gildenintern zu dritt+2 Randoms die neuen Heroics machen, nach 30mins hat der eine DD Tank geskillt und der andere Heal, und schwupp die Gruppe war in 2sec voll. Die schwierigkeit dabei ist nur den anderen zu erklären, dass Tank und Heal eigentlich DD sind :/


----------



## RedShirt (17. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Hmm, als DD brauchst ~20mins bis du ne Gruppe hast...
> Wollten gestern Gildenintern zu dritt+2 Randoms die neuen Heroics machen, nach 30mins hat der eine DD Tank geskillt und der andere Heal, und schwupp die Gruppe war in 2sec voll. Die schwierigkeit dabei ist nur den anderen zu erklären, dass Tank und Heal eigentlich DD sind :/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus irgendwelchen - vermutlich okkulten - Gründen wollen die meisten einfach DD sein... k.A. wieso.

Als Tank sucht man 2-30 Sek (außer Nachts um 1, Moment, ca warens die Nacht 20)
Als Heal sucht man 10 Sek - 3 Min
Als DD... s.o.

Und jetzt, obwohl mal 3 DDs und 1  Tank und 1 Heal in der Gruppe sind =)
Zieht man die ab, die vom Leveln kommen und eben halt noch kein Gear oder Spec haben - ok.
Selbst dann "bumm bumm drauf"-Mentalität gibts halt auch, gibt da so ne Liste wo alle auf Platz 1 wollen =)

-> /OT

Dödls kommen von allen Server. Besserwisser, Nörgler, Healer die es eine Pfurz interessiert ob der Tank grad hopps geht, Hauptsache sie selbst stehn noch gut da und können den Tank dann flamen, was ihm einfällt umzufallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder andersrum.
Gibts halt - dickes Fell anziehn und kontern, wenn Kritik nicht konstruktiv ist -> 1-2-neue Gruppe suchen.

Tickets gibts auch noch, wenn jemand völlig ausfällig wird.


----------



## Phystikia (17. Dezember 2009)

Nach einer Woche kann ich sagen, dass ich mit dem neuen Tool bisher großteils positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 

Mit meinem Heiler war es auch vor dem Patch nicht so problematisch eine Gruppe für die Daily zu finden (auch wenn ich da am liebsten gildenintern ging), mit dem Magier schon eher... Von daher finde ich es prima, dass man selbst als DD keine langen Wartezeiten hat, bis die Gruppe voll ist.

Meine erste Randomgruppe mit dem Magier war die Schmiede der Seelen, die ich zumindest mit Schami schon auf normal kannte. Nachdem die Ini prima lief, wurde beschlossen die beiden anderen auch noch zu machen. Ich hatte ja die Questreihe zu erledigen und auf meine Ansage dahingehend wurden für mich die Quests gemacht (die Sklaven in der Grube kann man ja auslassen) und mir auch noch ein paar Tips zu den Bossen gegeben. Selbst HdR lief anstandslos, was ja nicht selbstverständlich ist, und am Ende kam noch ein Dank für die gute Gruppe. Sowas gerne öfter^^

Mit Schami gehen die Gruppen schneller auf, wie wohl auch für Tanks. Ich gehe da gerne mit meinem Mann als Tank (da kann nix schiefgehen^^) oder mit Leuten aus der Gilde, aber auch Random gab es bisher keine Aussetzer zu beklagen. Wenn mal ein DD umfällt, weil er Aggro zieht, weiß er das meistens schon selbst...

Generell wird - bis auf Ausnahmen - wenig gesagt in den Gruppen außer "Hallo" und "Bye", Gespräche kommen kaum zustande. Einerseits sehr anonym, andererseits ist man meistens schnell durch die Inis durch und besonders das direkte Reinporten ist sehr praktisch. Kein ewiges Warten mehr bis auch der letzte eintrudelt. Wenn ich Lust auf Gespräche während den Inis habe, gehe ich eben gildenintern und wir lassen uns ein bisschen mehr Zeit.

Negative Erlebnisse hatte ich höchstens mit meinem DK. Hochgezogen weil ich mal einen Nahkämpfer wollte, kurz vorm Patch 80 geworden und das Equip ein Mischmasch aus grünen/ blauen Questitems oder aus Inis und ein paar epischen Teilen. Nunja, auch wenn ich in der Rolle als Melee noch nicht so die Erfahrung habe, für die ersten Heros reicht es - ich kenne die Inis ja und PdC oder die neuen würde ich mir sowieso noch nicht anmaßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, dummerweise ist in dem Fall nichts mit: "das Tool stimmt die Mitspieler ungefähr aufeinander ab". Ich hatte bisher höchst selten Leute, deren Itemlevel sich in meinem Bereich bewegte (gibt es denn auf in meinem Realmpool keine neuen 80er mehr?^^), sondern häufig Leute mit einem Gearscore 4700+. Und dann nicht nur einen... Ich hätte kein Problem, für die Inis länger zu brauchen mit einer Anfängertruppe, so habe ich aber immer das Gefühl durchgezogen zu werden und ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei. Im Normalfall sagt keiner was, ich geb mir Mühe und wir kommen auch gut durch, aber trotzdem nicht das Wahre.

Und gestern dann in Nexus doch der erste Aussetzer. Die DDs alle mit PdK Equip und nach dem ersten Boss motzte mich ein Ele- Schami an "du machst low damage". Er Gearscore 5100, die Mobs fielen wie die Fliegen bei der Gruppe. Ich hatte schon Angst gekickt zu werden, vielleicht hat er dann doch gemerkt wie mein Equipstand ist. Aber gerade Nexus ist nun nicht gerade eine Ini, für die man vorher diverse Raids besucht haben muss^^ Bis zum Ende lief es gut, ich habe mich nur total unwohl gefühlt so als "lowbob". Ich werde mich trotzdem nicht entmutigen lassen, gehe mit der Gilde auch mal ein paar Inis und das Equip wird besser. Nur bin ich in der Hinsicht, wie gesagt, vom Tool nicht ganz überzeugt was die Zuordnung angeht.

FAZIT: Licht und Schatten, ich finde es aber insgesamt trotzdem eine gelungene Neuerung, prima Idee. Auch die Sperre für bestimmt Raids bzw dass an nicht gerade frisch 80 in HdR landet. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie lange die Euphorie hält, und ob man in 2 Monaten auch noch so schnell Gruppen findet oder das ganze etwas abflaut

Grüße, Phystikia


----------



## Albra (18. Dezember 2009)

im großen und ganzen hat ich glück mit den gruppen
nur ab udn an ist auch mal nen hansel dabei  aber sowas kann man ja ignorieren


----------



## Hexold (18. Dezember 2009)

also habe mitm dudu ca. 60 rnd leute und mitm hunter 30 rnd leute,
davon waren alle echt super nett, nur einmal war da ein bär mit 26 k buffed für seelenschmiede hero


----------



## J_0_T (18. Dezember 2009)

Joah... wenn ich mir überlege wie es vor dem tool aussah... da konnte man großen glück haben un die grp bestand nur aus idioten... und das schlimmste daran war... das man ihnen im spiel nochma über dem weg laufen konnte... sei es irgendwann in nem raid oder ner anderen grp.


Da tu ich mir lieber leute von anderen realms an... meist spielen die besser als die leuts vom eigenem realm.


----------



## Firedragon0 (18. Dezember 2009)

Das Tool ist ja eigentlich schon genial, nur das Problem was mir da noch erscheint ist wenn man es zwei Tage genutzt das die Ignorliste schon voll ist. Das Sozialeverhalten einiger Personen entwickeln sich leider etwas na ja nach hinten. 

Seelenschmiede: ok erster Boss ganz einfach. Gegner nach hinten, range weiter weg und gib gummi. Erste Seele wird gezogen und der Tank rennt vor der Seele weg... ok mal ne neue variante. Nachdem der eine DD nen drehwurm hatte, hat die Seele den Boss wieder geheilt. Das ging paar Seelen weiter so, nachdem ich dann angemerkt habe das man die Seele töten sollte, boss war immer noch fast bei 100 %, kam von einem DD "das weiß ich". Ok schön das sie es wusste, aber anscheinend nicht die andere Gruppe oder es harpert an der Ausführung. Ich mein ich wusste ja schon das man mit schlechter Ausrüstung nicht wirklich viel DPS macht, aber T9 4er Bonus und eine DPS von  2 k fand ich dann schon ein wenig sehr eigenartig. Ok Boss war nach einen Manatrank und zwei Anregen down und wir stehen dann beim Letzten Boss. Ich dachte, da die das ja kennen sollte das ja kein Problem sein. Ok kampf fing an, die dps darüber brauch man nicht wirklich was sagen, aber nen 78er pala grün/blau Equ drüfte mehr DPS fahren, und es erscheint die Meldung gespiegelte Seele. Oh wow es wurde mehr dmg gemacht, dafür der Heiler fast gegrillt weil er hatte ja die Verbindung. 

Abgerundet wurde das dann damit das dann noch einer auf die Kugel bedarf gemacht hat, wobei der rest gier. Na ja ist ja immer wieder das selbe. Ich habe meine Frostembleme gehabt, für mich war die Sache erledigt, aber mit viel Gedult und Mana kann man auch durch die Seelenschmiede mit 2,8 k dps kommen, wobei ich ja nur der Heiler war. 

Ich wäre ja mal dafür das wir hier nen Thread erstellen wo man gewisse Screens hochladen könnten, wo man die besten Ausreden für div. Verhaltensweisen ( natürlich Namen verfremden ) einfach mal öffentlich zeigen^^


----------



## CyberEsper (18. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> war auch viel heros unterwegs
> das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war
> eigntlich wortlos war ^^
> 
> ...




made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (19. Dezember 2009)

War heute in einer der neuen Instanzen, Grube von Saron, wir hatten einen Pala Tank!!
Er sagt uns am Anfang er wollen den ganzen Trashmop machen und zuletzt die Bosse, wir dachten uns nichts dabei.
Als wir den gesammten Trashmop beseitigt hatten ist er aus der Gruppe!!!^^
Der Grund, er wollte nur den Schwertgriff und als ernicht gedropt ist, hat er sich verpisst.
Hammer was es für Asozilale Arschlöcher gibt!!!


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (19. Dezember 2009)

Deine Wortwahl ist aber nicht gerade sozial,ob es nun "schlechte"Menschen sind oder nicht...


----------



## s0re (19. Dezember 2009)

Also meine Erfahrungen sind durchmischt, ich hatte in den letzten Tagen leider nicht so Glück mit den Gruppen, sie waren meist wortlos und wenn dann wurden einfach dds angeflamed wegen ungenügend hohem Schaden. Aber ich hatte auch schon super Gruppen und mit ein paar von anderen Servern habe ich auch schon auf nem neuen Server angefangen zu spielen.=) Also von dem her denke ich, dass es einfach pure Glücksache ist.
Gez.
Vietato


----------



## Yalis (19. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht und finde es schade, dass es keine "Realm-Freundesliste" gibt!


----------



## cletus spuckler (19. Dezember 2009)

Sodele, nun muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.

hatte bisher in Gruppen welche über das neue tool zusammengeschustert wurden noch nie, und zwar noch nie, irgendein Problem. 
Alle freundlich. Alle konnten spielen. Und mim Loot gabs auch noch nie Ärger. Offensichtlich hat das "need" drücken noch einen gewissen Status bei uns aufm Realmpool

Gruß von Blackhand an die Kollegen vom Todbringer (Alleria, Baelgun......)


----------



## Enrico300 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja meine wortwahl ist vielleicht etwas krass, aber sowas ist doch nicht normal!
Sonst hatte ich auch nie Probleme, bis auf das eine mal heute!


----------



## J_0_T (19. Dezember 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Ja meine wortwahl ist vielleicht etwas krass, aber sowas ist doch nicht normal!
> Sonst hatte ich auch nie Probleme, bis auf das eine mal heute!



Exoten erwischt man leider immer wieder....

Ich wiederhole mich gerne mit dem Pala in Leder un Höllenhäscher und sein versuch zu tanken wo er beim ersten trash stirbt^^


Aber sonst sind die anderen leute recht normal...^^


----------



## Ghost_Shell (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch ein Paar "nicht-so-nette" Leute getroffen via dem neuem LFG-Tool.
Z.B. als ich mit meinem Jäger-Twink in Burg Schattenfang war, traf ich einen Pala-Tank mit einer Acc*-*gebundene *Stoff-Brust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Natürlich sprach ich ihn darauf an, seine Antwort:
"Ich bin Tank, DD und Healer. Meinste ich kauf mir 3 Sachen oder wie? DD-Brust reicht aus!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Resultat: 8 Wipes, etwa 120 Flames, und einen Hass auf Leute die ihre Chars sô nénèn, ís dôch géil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (19. Dezember 2009)

Habe bis dato auch nur eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, und zwar in der Seelenschmiede mit einem Orkkrieger, der getankt hat.
Da ich meinen Dk aufrüsten wollte und mich bloß noch die grüne Brust störte, freute ich mich, als der 2. Boss die Epic Brust droppte und Tank Stiefel, welches der Krieger auch nahm. Okay, ist ja sein gutes Recht und passe bei zweitgenanntem. Bei der Brust würfel ich aber Bedarf, bin ja schließlich die einzigste Klasse mit Specc, dem dieses teil auch zusteht. Aber ich konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen, als der Krieger nun auch noch Bedarf würfelte. Nun les ich folgendes: (Krieger) erhält Stiefel, erhält Brust, verlässt die Gruppe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sP!edk1ll (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community

ich möchte im Vorraus zu meinem Thread etwas sagen...JA ich weiß es gibt tausende solcher Threads wie diesen hier, aber ich möchte gern meinen besonderen Fall hier Schildern. Ich möchte eure Meinug dazu hören und JA es hat etwas mit dem neuen LFG zu tun. Desweiteren glaube ich es hat sich eine neue Art von Spielern in WoW entwickelt(auch wenns jetz Offtopic ist) früher gab es: den n00b(besonders schlechte oder schlicht neue Spieler), den Casual(wegen Faulheit, Inkompetent, zu langer Arbeitszeit, etc. nur mittelmäßig erfolgreicher Spieler) und den...wie nennt man sie am besten...ich nenne si mal PROs(Spieler mit viel Erfolg, die unglaublich viele Gründe für ihren Erfolg haben, wobei einige sehr von Vorurteilen geprägt sind). Dies sind die Grundformen, nebenbei gab es auch solche wie den Powersniper-Hunter, den Kiddie-DK oder auch den zu sehr von sich überzeugten Heiler(meistens Bäumchen). Doch neuerdings gibt es auch den von mir sogenannten Spielertypus "Instanz-Runner". Was sind die Eigenschaften? Ganz einfach: Er hatte schon am Patchtag das süße Mopspet(obwohl er es nicht niedlich findet sondern nur für seine Sammlung will), will nie Achievements machen, pullt wie ein tobsüchtiger Bruce Willis auf Teile und hortet sich jeden Tag mehrere Stunden einen unglaublich großen berg an "Triumph"-Marken an. Natürlich gibt es auch bei ihm 'Unterarten'. Aber um diesen Typus Spieler wird sich meine kleine Geschichte drehen.


Also Situation sieht so aus:

Kleiner Mage trägt sich ins LFG ein und wird nach Ahn'Kahet geschickt...als Gruppenanführer wie immer.
5 Leute-5 verschiedenen Server-und scheinbar 5 verschiedene Weltansichten
Ich frage am Anfang: "Machen wir den ersten Boss mit Erfolg?"
Sagt der Healer, der den Namen eines Serienmörders mit einer länglichen weißen, fraskierten Maske trägt: "Nein! schnell durch und gut is!"
Ich denke mir ok, es gibt halt effiziente Leute.
Wir stehen vor besagtem Boss. Der Tank wartet 3 Sekunden weil mein Mage noch kurz reggt.
Healer schreibt: "TANK! Mach mal hinne!"
Nach dem Kampf schreib ich, der Gruppenanführer(!), "Jetzt reiß dich mal zusammen und schnauze bitte nicht alle an."
Antwort ist "Was bin ich schuld wenn ihr nicht genug Schaden macht?"
Eine weitere Antwort von einem DD, der im übrigen die Heldentaten für den ersten Naxx und Maly clear des Servers hat: (jetz wörtlich wie er es geschrieben hat mit SEINER rechtschreibung): "altr wilste ihn jetz erziehn oda was? WTF!"
und da hats mir gelangt, ich habs allerdings runtergeschluckt und die ini zuende mit ihnen gemacht
ich bin eigentlich nicht der Typ der bei sowas gleich eienn Thread aufmacht allerdings war es mir diesmal einfach zu unverschämt.
Das hat was mit sozialer Kompetenz zu tun...und RESPEKT und zwar vor den anderen Menschen die mitspielen.
Das soll kein Flame gegen Blizzards LFG-Tool sein da ich da zuviel Respekt vor der Arbeit der Blizzardleute hab. Ich will nur mal eure Meinung  zu so etwas hören.
Flames eurerseits bitte behalten, desweiteren ist dies KEIN mimimi-Thread sondern einer für Diskussionen und meine Rechtschreibfehler liegen im Sinne des Autors

in diesem Sinne noch ein schöner Abend...
mfg Flo

Nachtrag: Mit dem Respekt meinte ich in diesem Sinne vor der anderen Person, wie man miteinander umgeht, und so etwas kannten die Beiden scheinbar nicht. Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus wie der Umgangston ist. Die erste Barriere war ja das Internet das fast 100% Anonymität bietet, aber die absolute Hemmschwelle bei so etwas verschwand durch Serverzusammenlegung. Wenn du jemand von einem anderen Server in einer HC ini schlecht behandelst kann es dir somit in diesem Sinn egal sein, weil wann sieht man sich schon wieder?...


----------



## Hexold (19. Dezember 2009)

keks?
first


----------



## Elishebat (19. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Respekt haben sich wohl alle irgendwie gedacht:
- der Heiler weil er schnell durch wollte und dieser Wunsch nicht respektiert wurde
- der DD, der es respektlos findet, wenn der Gruppenanführer ander Leute erziehen will...

Ein Gruppenanführer ist für mich auch keine Autoritätsperson. Der hat vielleicht die meiste Ahnung vom Dungeon und kennt die Taktiken aber für mehr ist er nicht da. Das ist mMn auch kein Titel auf den man sich was einbilden darf.

LG, Eli


----------



## Lailurya (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei solchen Threads frage ich mich immer, ob manche Personen einfach niemanden haben, mit dem sie reden können.
Natürlich ist das anderen auch passiert und natürlich ist es nicht schön, wenn sich Spieler so verhalten.
Aber WoW spricht nunmal ein breiteres Spektrum an Altersschichten an bzw. gibt es immer mal wieder dumme Leute, im Spiel wie auch in der Wirklichkeit.
Da brauchst du nicht nach Meinungen fragen - Gut heißen wird das keiner, wenn es dir aber nicht passt musst du einfach mit WoW aufhören.

Und zum firstpost.... ich geb ein Glas Milch dazu :-)


----------



## Zangor (20. Dezember 2009)

Blizz sollte jeden Account einen 100-Fragen-Katalog ausfüllen lassen, welcher die Vorlieben der einzelnen Leute in Erfahrung bringt. Wer gerne Bosse mit Erfolge legt, rusht oder selber gern im Mittelpunkt steht. Dann werden danach die Gruppen gebaut. Das Toll braucht dann etwas länger, dafür rennen die einen dann durch die Ini als wenns kein Morgen gibt, anderen gehen chillig an die Sache ran und bei den Egomanen macht jeder das wie er es für richtig hält und die Soziopathen kommen nicht mal beim ersten Boss an, weil sie vor Flamen keine Sonne sehen.

Da ein jeder Entwicklungen durch macht, darf man einmal in der Woche sein Profil ändern, gegen eine geringe Gebühr, denn bei Blizz ist ja nix umsonst...

Jeder bekommt dann die Gruppe, die er verdient.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Dezember 2009)

sP!edk1ll schrieb:


> Nach dem Kampf schreib ich, der Gruppenanführer(!), "Jetzt reiß dich mal zusammen und schnauze bitte nicht alle an."



Ui du als GRUPPENFÜHERER(!!!!) hast etwas so eloquentes und weises gesagt und dennoch wurde ein Unhold von Mitspieler frech zu dir?
Mannoman die Welt ist am Abgrund, das Ende ist nah, die Apokalypse streckt ihr gierigen knochigen Finger nach uns aus, die Menscheit sieht einer düsteren Zukunft. entgegen.
Gruppenführer in WOW 5er Innies werden nicht mehr respektiert. Das kann alles nicht wahr sein.

Ich sehe dunkle dunkle Wolken aufziehen, dunke Wolken sag ich euch!!


----------



## Misoka (20. Dezember 2009)

Na wie man sieht gibts wieder geflame aber naja ich würd sagen sowas kann auch passieren wenn man auf seinem eigenen server 4 leute sucht gibt immer idioten muss man mit leben!!!
Und Lailurya is das mit den mehreren alterschichten auf kidis bezogen?


----------



## Tikume (20. Dezember 2009)

Idioten gibt es immer.

Eben in Ahn'kahet: 
Wollten zum Pilztypen aber der Todesritter schreit: "SOFORT ZUM ENDBOSS!!!"
Der Tank hat ihm dann erklärt dass er gerne alle Bosse wegen der Marken töten will und der Rest der gruppe stimmte dem zu.

Danach wollten wir zu Jedoga und der Todesritter fing wieder an.
"Kapiert ihr es nicht??? SOFORT ENDBOSS!!! Ich will nur Frostmarken!!!!"

Haben ihm wieder erklärt dass wir den machen, er nicht allein in dieser Gruppe ist und haben angefangen. 
Er fing dann an uns als "LowBobs" zu beleidigen und auf meine Frage ob das sein müsse bejahte er dies.

Nach dem Kampf warfen wir ihn einstimmig binnen 1 Sekunde raus und machen den Endboss zu viert.


Ich bezweifle dass er was draus gelernt hat.


----------



## Dropz (20. Dezember 2009)

gegen solche leute kann man nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die gibts halt...leider.
Gottseidank hatte ich noch nie solche Erlebnisee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. Dezember 2009)

Hättest Du auch hier rein posten können
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=135015


----------



## Chissmann (20. Dezember 2009)

ich hab heute meine ERSTE schelchte erfarung gemacht^^ und zwar war ich mit einer zufall gruppe in seelenschmiede unterwegs in der gruppe war ein krieger mit t9,5 und t9 teilen der war DD nach dem ersten boss wo man nur zuhauen muss hatter der krieger grad mal 1,5 k dps. ich hab mich gewundert und dachte vll rota verkackt was weiss ich beim endboss das gleiche ich schreib dann "ehm was los warum machst du sowenig dmg??" der zur mir "schau dich an nur weil du t9,5 full hast denkst kannst andere die weniger dps machen fertig machen??" ich dahcte mir nur ich als jäger würde mit dem eqp den er hat mehr dps machen als er. naja  dann sah ich wie jeder von denen mich anschrieb und beleidigte und dann auf ignor setzte^^

so kanns gehen was solls gimps halt^^


----------



## Aragorn1994 (20. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe die letzten Tage auch so dermasen schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.

1: Mit dem Schwertgriff.
Ich war mit meinem DK drinne. Der Schwertgriff droppte ungefair in der Mitte der Grube. Die Gruppe angesehen:
Unser anderer DK: Hat schon
Unser DD Dudu: Hat schon
Unser Healer: Hat schon
Tank: Kann das teil nicht brauchen da es keine Tankwaffe gibt
LogiscH. Freu mich wie ein Kind.
Unlogisch: Unser Tank macht Bedarf.
Wer gewinnt von uns Beiden: ER.
Kopf trifft Tisch, Tisch gewinnt.
Ich schreibe GENAU so: "Ähhhm, ich will dir nicht zunahe treten, aber du weisst schond as das kein tankitem gibt oder?".
Unser KRieger: "Ich hab in meinem Dualskill DD". Hab ich mir gedacht "Nagut egal". 10 Minuten später: Unser DUdu wechselt in seine Tankform und sagt unserem Krieger "Geh mal auf Fury". Unser Krieger macht nichts. Der Dudu nochmal "DD bitte". Krieger geht aus Gruppe. Gucke ich im Arsenal:
Duale Talentverteilung: Nicht erworben
Sekundäre Skillung : "K.a".
Also bei sowas will ich das SNG Tool direkt wieder übern Haufen werfen.


----------



## Legends (20. Dezember 2009)

Normalerweise gibts da nicht viel zu reden ...
Ich als Tank frage nur ob alle bereit sind, bevor ich die Mobs ancharge.
Das nächste was dann kommt ist ein Danke, und Tschüss ...
In der Regel läufts so immer wie am schnürchen, bis auf ein Paar ausnahmen natürlich, aber die gibts ja immer.


----------



## Katjany (20. Dezember 2009)

hmm also die erfahrung hab ich zumindest in den außmaß noch nicht gehabt. bis jetzt waren alle spieler halbwegs gut drauf. vielleicht liegt das auch an den realmpool (unserer blutdurst).  das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist sind zwei sachen... 

1. das auf einigen servern die würfelbedingungen anders sind. zbsp wenn die kugel dropt dann war das bei uns immer üblich das jeder bedarf drauf würfelt wärend auf anderen servern zbsp gier gewürfelt wurde. zur sicherheit sollte man das vielleicht noch mal vorher erfragen oder abwarten bis jeder gewürfelt hat. 

2. ist mir aufgefallen das man die inis viel zügiger angeht zum teil ohne darauf zu schauen ob ein heiler genug mana hat.

prinzipiel kann man bei problemen immer noch die gms anschreiben unabhängig davon ob jemand von anderen server kommt oder nicht.


----------



## Seydo (20. Dezember 2009)

Tut mir leid Firedragon0 aber deine aussage muss ich jetzt einfach mal zerpflücken und zerreisen



> Das Tool ist ja eigentlich schon genial, nur das Problem was mir da noch erscheint ist wenn man es zwei Tage genutzt das die Ignorliste schon voll ist. Das Sozialeverhalten einiger Personen entwickeln sich leider etwas na ja nach hinten.



1. Du machst was falsch, ich hab bis jetzt nur 1nen auf Ignore, es wird wohl an dir liegen,
2. Wir halten fest das du von Sozialverhalten redest, was in einen thread über das Sozialverhalten auch logsich ist, wir halten es drotzdem mal fest da ich da später noch genauer drauf eingehe.



> Seelenschmiede: ok erster Boss ganz einfach. Gegner nach hinten, range weiter weg und gib gummi. Erste Seele wird gezogen und der Tank rennt vor der Seele weg... ok mal ne neue variante. Nachdem der eine DD nen drehwurm hatte, hat die Seele den Boss wieder geheilt. Das ging paar Seelen weiter so, nachdem ich dann angemerkt habe das man die Seele töten sollte, boss war immer noch fast bei 100 %, kam von einem DD "das weiß ich". Ok schön das sie es wusste, aber anscheinend nicht die andere Gruppe oder es harpert an der Ausführung. Ich mein ich wusste ja schon das man mit schlechter Ausrüstung nicht wirklich viel DPS macht, aber T9 4er Bonus und eine DPS von  2 k fand ich dann schon ein wenig sehr eigenartig. Ok Boss war nach einen Manatrank und zwei Anregen down und wir stehen dann beim Letzten Boss. Ich dachte, da die das ja kennen sollte das ja kein Problem sein. Ok kampf fing an, die dps darüber brauch man nicht wirklich was sagen, aber nen 78er pala grün/blau Equ drüfte mehr DPS fahren, und es erscheint die Meldung gespiegelte Seele. Oh wow es wurde mehr dmg gemacht, dafür der Heiler fast gegrillt weil er hatte ja die Verbindung.



Gut, jetzt frag ich mich, wo war hier das fehlverhalten der spieler in sachen "Freundlichkeit", du motz nur über ihr zusammenspiel, wo bei deinen verhalten ich aber nicht annehme das du nicht dazu beiträgst das das gruppenspiel nicht so ist wie es sein soll, neben noch mal angemerkt, auf unfreudnlichkeit oder sonst was gingst du hier gar nicht ein, wo ist jetzt das Unsoziale verhalten? 

Auser dein gemecker über ihr könnensniveau lese ich nichts unsoziales und unfreudliches (ich merke an das es bestimmt sachen gibt die du auch nicht gut kannst und drotzdem keiner so über dich abkacken würde, ich zb spiel billard, ich kanns nicht gut aber ich spiel es mit meinen Freunden einfach weils spaß macht und es ein spiel ist, ist WoW übrigens auch, keiner hat die verpflichtung eine bestimmte leistugn zu erbringen)



> Abgerundet wurde das dann damit das dann noch einer auf die Kugel bedarf gemacht hat, wobei der rest gier. Na ja ist ja immer wieder das selbe.



Ist aber nicht seine schuld, sondern eure.

Bei uns auf den server zb (frostmourn-Horde) ist es gang und gebe das man auf die Frostkugeln wenn man need hat auch need würfelt, hat den sinn das leute die das eben für den beruf brauchen sie auch kriegen und nicht villeicht leute die es nicht brauchen und nur 2 sammelberufe oder gar kein beruf haben, es fehlte also an der absprache eurerseits, ihn trifft da keine schuld, etwa man klärt das vorher oder man regt sich drüber nicht auf.



> Ich habe meine Frostembleme gehabt, für mich war die Sache erledigt, aber mit viel Gedult und Mana kann man auch durch die Seelenschmiede mit 2,8 k dps kommen, wobei ich ja nur der Heiler war.



Ich merke jetzt noch mal an das du dich nicht über das verhalten der spieler, sonder nnur über die spielweise beschwerst. Du hörst dich sehr nach dem typischen fall "roxxer kiddy" an, oder du hast meilenweit das thema verfehlt



> Ich wäre ja mal dafür das wir hier nen Thread erstellen wo man gewisse Screens hochladen könnten, wo man die besten Ausreden für div. Verhaltensweisen ( natürlich Namen verfremden ) einfach mal öffentlich zeigen^^



Und für was? Das ist das letzte, was ist der grund sich darüber lustig zu machen? Warum gehst du in einen thread, über unfreudnliches verhalten, benimmst dich wie die Asoziale Axt im wald, verfehlst das thema meilenweit, und schlägst dann noch so nen schwachsinn vor in dem glaube du bist im recht? Man sollte sich immer erst an die eigene nase fassen, und an deiner stelle würd ich mir das verhalten abgewöhnen.


Jetzt zu meinen Erfahrungen.

Ich selber benutze das tool jetzt seit releas, im Endgame sowie im Low level bereich.

Mein Main (hunter) hat bis jetzt noch niemand auf der Ignore liste bis auf einen heiler, inzwischen hab ich um die 60 heroics gemacht, ich find die bilanz völlig in ordnung, und kann deswegen das gemecker darüber nicht nachvollziehen, das problem ist das nicht im verhältnis gedacht wird, so das das gefühl ensteht das wenn 1 oder 2 mal jemand unfreudnlich ist leute sich sofort verpflichtet fühlen das forum damit zu "zuheulen"

Im low level bereich war ich jetzt, sagen wir mal rund 20 mal in instanzen, immer als tank.

Die einzigste person die ich da auf Ignore hab ist ein gnom schurke, nicht weil er unfreudlich war, weil er 2 mal mitten drin die instanz verlassen hat, und um ihn einfach zu meiden und nicht immer ständig neue leute suchen zu müssen ist er jetzt eben auf der liste.

Wenn ich jetzt also allein im Low level bereich meine 20 instanzen nehme, 20 mal 4 Rechne erhalte ich 80 spieler, von diesen 80 hab ich 1nen auf der liste, bleiben immer noch 79 spieler die völlig ok sind, das problem ist, viele hier würden diesen einen jetzt als grund nehmen zu sagen alles ist schlecht, in vergleich zu den 79 fällt dieser eine spieler unglaublich ins gewicht.

Insgesammt ist das verhalten genau so in ordnung wie es davor war, schwarze scharfe gibt es immer

edit:



Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die letzten Tage auch so dermasen schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.
> 
> 1: Mit dem Schwertgriff.
> Ich war mit meinem DK drinne. Der Schwertgriff droppte ungefair in der Mitte der Grube. Die Gruppe angesehen:
> ...


a

hier das selbe ereignis, hast du die leute die ok sind im verhältnis zu dem krieger genommen? zb der dudu der das getan hat war Ok, allein das gleicht es schon aus, aber ja, interessiert ja keinen... hät auf deinen server aber genau so passieren können.


----------



## Victo (20. Dezember 2009)

Also ich persönlich hatte,abgesehen von einem Schamanen,der sich weigerte Totems zu stellen,noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit den zufällig ausgewählten Spielern,auch nicht in Sachen Umgangston oÄ,was ja gerade bei dem Threadersteller ein recht großer Kritikpunkt war. Und ich behaupte mal,dass ich bereits in genug zufälligen heroischen Instanzen war,habe ich doch meinen Sonnenhäscherruf von neutral bis Ehrfürchtig nur mithilfe dieses Tools gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Im allgemeinen scheint es mir so zu sein,dass man mit einer freundlichen Begrüßung und recht wenig Smalltalk am besten miteinander auskommt,ob da vielleicht auch die Art des Spielers eine Rolle spielt will ich mal nicht beurteilen,auch wenn ich zugeben muss,bisher wirklich zu 90% mit gut (ilvl 232+) ausgerüsteten Spielern in einer Gruppe gewesen zu sein (der Schamane fällt hierbei in die Kategorie gutes Markengear und Randomloot).


Aber ich hätte in dem Zusammenhang auch eine Frage zu der Gruppenzusammenstellung durch das Tool: Kann es sein,dass das Tool Leute mit relativ gleichhohem Itemlevel zusammensteckt und Classstacking vermeidet? Ich hatte zB noch nie einen Kriegertank oder anderen krieger bei mir in der Gruppe und bis auf bei einer Ausnahme (2x Schamane,Heal und Ele) auch sonst keine 2 Spieler der gleichen Klasse in der Gruppe.


----------



## Seydo (20. Dezember 2009)

Victo schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte in dem Zusammenhang auch eine Frage zu der Gruppenzusammenstellung durch das Tool: Kann es sein,dass das Tool Leute mit relativ gleichhohem Itemlevel zusammensteckt und Classstacking vermeidet? Ich hatte zB noch nie einen Kriegertank oder anderen krieger bei mir in der Gruppe und bis auf bei einer Ausnahme (2x Schamane,Heal und Ele) auch sonst keine 2 Spieler der gleichen Klasse in der Gruppe.


,

Das ist richtig, das Tool vermeidiet 2 gleiche klassen und versucht die spieler vom Equipt aufeinander abzustimmen.


----------



## Victo (20. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> ,
> 
> Das ist richtig, das Tool vermeidiet 2 gleiche klassen und versucht die spieler vom Equipt aufeinander abzustimmen.



Gut,das erklärt dann Einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Edit: Ach ja,das mit den gefrorenen Kugeln kann ich so bestätigen,die Regelung unterscheidet sich dort wie auch so manche Bezeichnung oder Abkürzung von Realm zu Realm,weshalb es sinnvoll ist,sowas vorher zu klären oder einfach zu schauen,wie die anderen Spieler auf die Kugel würfeln. Und die Schwertgriff-ninjas sind ei uns auf dem Realm genauso verbreitet wie Serverübergreifend,da hilft die Aussicht auf schnelles Geld problemlos bei der Überwindung der Hemmschwelle.


----------



## Piando (20. Dezember 2009)

ich find das tool wirklich eine super sache, vor allem im lowlevel bereich findet man schneller gruppen, als man "gruppensuchtool" sagen kann. selbstverständlich sind nicht alle spieler, die man dort antrifft so nett wie man selbst ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber im großen und ganzen hab ich sehr viel spaß mit meinem kleinen kriegertank. mir fällt auf, dass man vorallem in den lowlevelinis zum quatschen mit den anderen kommt. so ham wir spaßeshalber im kral der klingenhauer den schurken (lvl 27) tanken lassen weil ich nur lvl 23 war. ich denke auch gern an den 2 stündigen höhlen des wehklagens run mit einer super geilen grp. 
man merkt also deutlich, dass ich begeistert bin und auch ein paar gurken kann man ertragen, es gibt ja schließlich auch den "kick-button"
mfg, piando


----------



## Exicoo (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht beklagen. 
Man sagt Hallo, bufft durch und rusht durch die Ini. Am Ende sagt man Tschüss und das wars...
Habe schon einige Heros gemacht und nie etwas Negatives erlebt, im Gegenteil - Es kommen nur Top Leute.
Ich als Heal Dudu muss die Tanks kaum heilen, mache immer DMG mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die DD's sind auch fast immer sehr gut... bin echt sehr beeindruckt von diesem neuen System. 
Die Leute sind sogar netter, dass nämlich alle 5 hallo sagen, habe ich serverintern nie erlebt. xD


----------



## Anburak-G (20. Dezember 2009)

Muss auch sagen, gerade weil man Leute von einem anderen Server erwischt, hatte ich eigentlich mit eher negativen Ereignissen gerechnet.

Bin allerdinsg positiv überrascht, lief immer alles bestens und selbst wenn es mal nen wipe gab (was aber eher selten vorkam^^), ging alles schön sauber und freundlich zu :-)


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (20. Dezember 2009)

sP!edk1ll schrieb:


> Nach dem Kampf schreib ich, der Gruppenanführer(!), "Jetzt reiß dich mal zusammen und schnauze bitte nicht alle an."



Süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber so ein Mist passiert jedem mal - Wieso betitelst du das als besonderen Vorfall?


----------



## Anburak-G (20. Dezember 2009)

Kommt immer wieder mal vor, oder kurz gesagt: Passiert^^


----------



## Marvo666 (20. Dezember 2009)

Zangor schrieb:


> Blizz sollte jeden Account einen 100-Fragen-Katalog ausfüllen lassen, welcher die Vorlieben der einzelnen Leute in Erfahrung bringt. Wer gerne Bosse mit Erfolge legt, rusht oder selber gern im Mittelpunkt steht. Dann werden danach die Gruppen gebaut. Das Toll braucht dann etwas länger, dafür rennen die einen dann durch die Ini als wenns kein Morgen gibt, anderen gehen chillig an die Sache ran und bei den Egomanen macht jeder das wie er es für richtig hält und die Soziopathen kommen nicht mal beim ersten Boss an, weil sie vor Flamen keine Sonne sehen.
> 
> Da ein jeder Entwicklungen durch macht, darf man einmal in der Woche sein Profil ändern, gegen eine geringe Gebühr, denn bei Blizz ist ja nix umsonst...
> 
> Jeder bekommt dann die Gruppe, die er verdient.



Godlike, wirklich Godlike ! =D
Bester Beitrag den ich der Woche gelesen habe, wäre echt mal etwas, dass man implementieren sollte, dann kämmen solche Beschwerdethreads auch nicht mehr vor (und ich bin vor lachen fast vom Stuhl gekippt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Dezember 2009)

Warum muss hier jeder einen Thread aufmachen nur weil er mal leute getroffen hat die ihn nicht passen...

Ach und wer sich Speedkill(kb jetzt den Kiddie scheiss mitzuschreiben) nennt sollte vlt. nicht andere Spieler mit ähnlich dummen Namen anrotzen...

Siehe: 





> Sagt der Healer, der den Namen eines Serienmörders mit einer länglichen weißen, fraskierten Maske trägt


(ich nehme diesen Satz als "ihh ein Kiddie mit blöden namen" flame auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (20. Dezember 2009)

teilweise kannich den TE schon ein bisschen verstehen jedoch gibt es weit unfreundlichere spieler ^^
vorallem im low-lvl-bereich ^^

@ TE ganz leicht verhindert werden kann so etwas (du bist ja ein mage) indem du den von dir etwas zu stark betonten "titel" des gruppenanführers an den tank gibst ^^

der darf dann marken wie ers haben will und und und ^^
machts generell einfacher ^^

zurück zu meinem pösen flame über lowies ;>
hdw : 1ter boss links giftzahngamaschen droppen, schami würfelt, bekommts, leave.....
hatte schon was ganz spezielles ^^
bsf : "1ter" boss down türe auf, mobs gekloppt bis zu den ställen wo die 3 gäule stehn, pali holt sich questitem,leave..
hatte was viel geileres wenn der tank auf einmal weg ist xD
wieder hdw : warri (tankt schonmal ohne schild, da kommt freude auf) ninjad mal fröhlich vor sich hin....
bekommt zwar gott sei dank eh nie was aber auf unsere aufklärungsversuche reagierte er nicht bzw kaum
letztendlich wurde er unser stab-stoff-ring.mit.int ninjawarrikönig ^^

vlt versuchts blizz mal mit bestrafung für solche : ich will da rein für genau das und wenichs hab, tja, lut**** mit doch einen ^^ könnte in form eines debuffs ähnlich wie beim wiederbeleben beim geistheiler sein ^^ in abgeschwächter form natürlich ^^ -50% werte für 15min könnte die leute abschrecken oder ??

najo iwann wollen wirs genau wie die ärsche machen die uns immer aufn sack gehn und gehn dabei andren aufn sack und die nerven dann andre wie ich mit lowieflames und machen dann auch wieder genau das selbe ( oder das gleiche... ka was richtig ist ;P)


----------



## gublfaxx (20. Dezember 2009)

ich kenne sowas, hab aber als tank eher wenig probleme damit. man ist schließlich gefragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  meiner erfahrung nach (und das ist nur meine subjektive beobachtung) sind die klassischen "kiddies" in erster linie DDs. healer dagegen meist eher vernünftig.

also was tun wenn so einer flamed? ganz einfach: zurückflamen! so primitiv das klingt. auch ruhig unter die gürtellinie gehn und ihm - WICHTIG - klarmachen, dass er ruhig leaven soll da man ihn innerhalb von 2-5 sec. ersetzen kann (in unserem realmpool trifft das zu! auf nen tank dagegen wartet man i.d.R. an die 10 minuten. damit ist klar wer die gruppe hinter sich hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

das soziale verhalten in WoW als solches kann man nicht ändern, da tragen auch solche threads nicht zu bei. kannst dir nur die guten leute warm halten, gegen die sozial inkompetenten kannste dich nur durchsetzen so gut es geht. an die taktik mit dem ignoriern und gut sein lassen glaube ich nicht. zumindest nicht wenn man gerade in ner hero ist zusammenarbeiten soll.

aber, und das geht auch an all die anderen die solche threads verfassen, hört auf zu predigen oder erlebnisberichte zu schreiben als würde das was ändern. verarscht euch doch nicht selbst. noch wichtiger: nehmt euch das nicht so zu herzen, das leben da draußen bietet größere probleme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine meinung, will niemandem auf die füße treten.


----------



## Klondike (20. Dezember 2009)

was genau hat dies lieber te mit sozialem verhalten zu tun?


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Dezember 2009)

Was willste von einem Spiel erwarten, wo X Mio 10-13-jährige ihre prepubertäre Phase ausleben? 

Jede Ignoranz, wofür sie zu Hause von Mami die Hand auf den Mund bekommen würden, können sie im Internet, in WoW, in Form ihres Orks oder Untoten straffrei ausleben. Und das machen sie auch.


----------



## Rhesus (20. Dezember 2009)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> vlt versuchts blizz mal mit bestrafung für solche : ich will da rein für genau das und wenichs hab, tja, lut**** mit doch einen ^^ könnte in form eines debuffs ähnlich wie beim wiederbeleben beim geistheiler sein ^^ in abgeschwächter form natürlich ^^ -50% werte für 15min könnte die leute abschrecken oder ??



damit würdest du nicht den spieler sondern die gruppe bestrafen, versuchs lieber mit dem debuff (max 5 stacks) "Dein Würfelergebnis wird um 20 verringert"


----------



## Dalrogh (20. Dezember 2009)

same procedure on every realm...


----------



## spacekeks007 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hatte bis auf 1 - 2 ausnahmen in denen die leute dachten sie sind imba dd´ler und können einfach alles prügeln was sich bewegt obwol ich nichmal am mob war noch keine oder wenig schlechten erfahrung.

nen kurzes hi und am ende entweder nen cu oder sie sind einfach weg und dazwischen kaum etwas.

und da ich als tank meist schnell so nach 3-5 sekunden:-) ne gruppe finde find ich das super.

dd´ler dauert etwas länger so 3-5 minuten. und wenn ich solche super dd´ler habe die alles prügeln oder mal pullen weil es ihnen nich schnell genug geht lass ich sie mal tanken sodas sie mal verrecken können wieder und wieder bis sie es evtl mal lernen.

naja und dann wird gemeckert warum ich nicht die aggro zurückhol schreib ich nur nett guck aufs omen beim blinden umherprügeln oder stirb noch einige mahle, halten se sich drann oder sterben noch mehrere male oder gehen.

aber da es meist nur dd´ler sind weint man keine träne nach die sind schnell wieder aufgefüllt dank des neuen super sng tool :-)

fazit ist nicht ärgern wenn sich andere wie pisser verhalten einfach durchziehen die ini und fertig aus.die nächste ini läuft dann besser.


----------



## Cyl (20. Dezember 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was willste von einem Spiel erwarten, wo X Mio 10-13-jährige ihre prepubertäre Phase ausleben?
> 
> Jede Ignoranz, wofür sie zu Hause von Mami die Hand auf den Mund bekommen würden, können sie im Internet, in WoW, in Form ihres Orks oder Untoten straffrei ausleben. Und das machen sie auch.



Und genau jene sind auch Buffed`s Hauptgruppe. 
Hier dürfen sie nach Herzenslust und mit vorgeschobener Unterlippe ihren Unmut über foll pöse "Spieler" zum Ausdruck bingen, denn ingame gibts ja leider für solche Fälle keine handhaltende Mama.


----------



## vandrator (20. Dezember 2009)

Also ich denke auch das man mit nichts das verhalten solcher spieler ändern kann! Ausser Blizz geht hin und bestraft Spieler die die Gruppe einfach leaven, Spieler beleidigen oder alles looten was nicht Niet und Nagelfest ist (DC oder Internetprobleme ausgeschlossen!) damit, dass sich die Spieler einfach 2-3 Tage nicht mehr für Instanzen anmelden können oder Instanzen betreten dürfen. Dann überleg ich mir vorher wie ich mich verhalte und dem dem es egal ist, der bleibt der Geminschaft für ne Weile erspart!
@threadersteller 
Wenn ich Gruppenlead habe (bin DD) geb ich vor dem ersten Pull dem Tank lead damit er Mobs bei Bedarf auch markieren kann! Brauche nicht Gruppenanführer sein nur um den anderen mitzuteilen was ich gerne anderst haben wollen würde:-)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (20. Dezember 2009)

also meine Erfahrungen mit den Leuten von anderen Realms ist sowas von positiv, daß schon mehrfach alle traurig waren, daß wir keine Stamm-Grp machen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habe erst ein einziges Mal (seit diesem Tool) erlebt, daß einer was rumgemotzt hat, aber alle anderen Runs (ob nun mit Fails oder gar Wipes) waren so positiv, daß ich jetzt den Eindruck habe, auf meinem Server sind viele "Meckerer" (wollte zwar ein Wort mit A schreiben, aber Netiquette)


----------



## Testare (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss ja nicht wo IHR spielt aber ich habs in 2 Realmpools exzessiv Random probiert, und die negativen Erlebnisse sind im 2-3% Bereich... Im Gegenteil, die Random-Suche-Gruppen sind freundlicher und geduldiger wie die Randomgruppen nur auf dem Heimatrealms... und ich spiele auf Amanthul und Blackhand; gerade Amanthul ist EIGENTLICH sehr freundlich...




Btw, gehe ich als Heiler mit und die DDs klauen dam Tank aggro gebe ich exakt EINMAL nett den Hinweis dass sie es sein lassen sollen, sonst kein Heal - meist kapieren sie es NICHT (und nein, ich rede nicht von grottigen Tanks, die es ja auch gibt) und dürfen danach latschen - Rezz gibts für die nicht. 
Ebenso bekommt keiner heal wenn ich Low on Mana bin und rechtzeitig MANA rufe. Ich trinke bis zum ende bis ich voll bin, wird zwischenzeitlich bewusst gepullt,,, Nun, die Leute dürfen dann gerne laufen.
Bisher in über 200 Randomruns exakt 3 Flames, 7 Leaves, der Rest hat sich brav entschuldigt und gelernt. Manchmal muss man eben erziehen... Leider.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Dezember 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wo IHR spielt aber ich habs in 2 Realmpools exzessiv Random probiert, und die negativen Erlebnisse sind im 2-3% Bereich... Im Gegenteil, die Random-Suche-Gruppen sind freundlicher und geduldiger wie die Randomgruppen nur auf dem Heimatrealms... und ich spiele auf Amanthul und Blackhand; gerade Amanthul ist EIGENTLICH sehr freundlich...



Bis jetzt decken sich deine Erfahrungen mit meinen(Sturmangriff)

Ich habe erst einmal erlebt dass jemand (wegen dämlichen Dauerunsinnschreiben) gekickt wurde.
Ansonsten eigentlich immer ein schweigsames, konzenriertes abarbeiten.
Weder freundlich noch unfreundlich.

(Was ein bisschen zeckt ist, dass die Tanks in der Regel auf die Mobs losrennen bevor man überhaupt nur zum buffen gekommen ist und als Heiler rausgefunden hat, wer zur Hölle denn überhaupt tankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Frederico_1 (20. Dezember 2009)

ich muss sagen da ich die ersten tage sehr positiv überrascht war da es eigentlich immer recht freundlich zuging in den gruppen und auch keienr auf was gewürfelt hat wo er kein need drauf hat
aber in den letzten tagen ist es häufiger passiert dass Leute ie Gruppe nach dem kill von einem bestimmten boss leaven 
zum beispiel gestern in azjol hero da haben wir den boss gelegt der das tank trinket droppen könnte als der boss dann down war hat der tank einfach gruppe geleavt


----------



## Sarif (20. Dezember 2009)

naja ich hatte bis jetzt nur positiven erfahrung
vorgestern war ich beispielsweise das erste mal eine hero tanken
bevor es los ging habe ich noch in den chat geschrieben dass das mein erster versuch war
ich hatte angst damit sie danach leaven
aber das gegenteil
alle sagten das sei kein problem wir können auch öfters wipen ist ja keiner direkt als profi geboren

an anderem tag war ich die 3 neuen inis
auch wenn wir öfters gestorben sind haben wir immer trüber gelacht und uns die ganze zeit im chat unterhalten


also mir ist bis jetzt kein asoziales verhalten untergekommen


MfG Sarif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. Dezember 2009)

kA aber ich erwarte gar keine freundlichen Spieler, die müssen kein Wort sagen, nur fix durch für den Ruf bzw. die Abzeichen mehr brauch ich gar nicht :/


----------



## Naaris (20. Dezember 2009)

Unfreundliche Spieler gibts immer, daran gewöhnt man sich. Was für mich persönlich erschreckender ist, ist die Tatsache, dass es darunter einige gibt, die ihren Char kaum bis garnicht beherrschen und nicht in der Lage sind, Teamarbeit zu leisten. Tanks die mit geschätzten 150 Defwertung in eine 76-er Instanz gehen, die Aggro nicht halten können und dann den DDlern die Schuld an den Wipes geben. Magier die nicht mal wissen, dass sie Unsichtbarkeit nutzen können um sich aus dem Kampf zu nehmen. Tankpalas, die meinen, Gottesschild zu benutzen und sich dann wundern, wenns den Rest der Gruppe zerschnetzelt.


----------



## Adfg43 (20. Dezember 2009)

bisher hatte ich ein paar nicht wirklich schlimme aber aufejdenfall nachdenklich machende Erlebnisse
dd's, tank's und heal's wurden beleidigt...
das "schlimmste" Erlebnis hatte ich in Ankahet:
Der heal sagte zu Beginn noch nicht ganz so viele mobs ziehn mein equip is noch nich das beste.
was macht der tank pullt möglichst viel mobs tja... wipe
der tank sagt: du kleiner gimp heal und das zog sich dann durch den rest der ini...


----------



## Arimar (20. Dezember 2009)

....der Jäger (in der Random hc) die 1,3k dps fahren und auf JEDES Teil was droppt BEDARF auswählen^^

Bis gestern hatte ich nur positive Erfahrung gesammelt...aber der Jäger von Area 52 war echt unverschämt...selbst auf Stoffitems oder auf Schmuckstücke mit Int und Zaubermacht drückte er BEDARF.


----------



## Testare (20. Dezember 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (Was ein bisschen zeckt ist, dass die Tanks in der Regel auf die Mobs losrennen bevor man überhaupt nur zum buffen gekommen ist und als Heiler rausgefunden hat, wer zur Hölle denn überhaupt tankt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tankzeichen imMiniscreen Links = TANK ^^
Stürmt der Tank einfach los bevor gebuffed + Mana da ist, sein Problem, ich renn notfalls aus der Ini.
Allerdings gebe ich Dir recht, jede 4te oder 5te Gruppe gibst so einen Tank. Den lass ich wie gesagt eiskalt verrecken, ist der beste Lerneffekt den es gibt.






Adfg43 schrieb:


> bisher hatte ich ein paar nicht wirklich schlimme aber aufejdenfall nachdenklich machende Erlebnisse
> dd's, tank's und heal's wurden beleidigt...
> das "schlimmste" Erlebnis hatte ich in Ankahet:
> Der heal sagte zu Beginn noch nicht ganz so viele mobs ziehn mein equip is noch nich das beste.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Da hätte ich als Heiler sofort die Kickabstimmung gestartet oder wäre aus der Gruppe gegangen.


----------



## Narul (20. Dezember 2009)

ganz einfach wenn einer auf alles bedarf macht wo er gar nicht braucht gibts nen kick einmal kann passieren dann wird draufhingewiesen beim 2ten gibts nen freiflug.

sollte gruppe aber mit dem verhalten einverstanden sein verabschiede ich mich eben und muss mir eben ne neue gruppe suchen, und da isses egal ob ich als tank dd oder heiler drin bin.

es gibt immer ne lösung wenn solche leute dabei sind und manchmal muss man eben selbst gehen oder es eben mitmachen.


----------



## Traklar (20. Dezember 2009)

Eins vorweg, Halle der Reflektion Hero mit Rdm geh ich gar nimma, wenn da einer stirbt hauen immer gleich alle weg (naja is doch auch selber Schuld, wenn er bei Arthas stehen bleibt^^). Aber sonst hatte ich meistens das Glück ne gute Grp zu finden. 
Zwar sind die Leute bei mir nicht umbedingt unhöfflich (würd ich ihnen auch hoffen, mich wütend will keiner sehen/lesen/hören), aber ich hab schon öfteres Leute gehabt, die sich erstmal ne Rdm-Hero gesucht haben und dann nach Port erstmal schön 10-15 min afk zu gehen. Tja die sind bei mir schneller aus der Grp als sie hallo sagen können^^.


----------



## Samweisbilbo (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
also ich bin von dem Dungeonfinder etwas hin und her gerissen.
der Umgangston an sich ist mir noch nicht groß negativ aufgefallen, aaaaber.....
ich habe gestern eine Erfahrung gemacht, und heute...

Gestern, war ein 68er Krieger mit im Nexus...soweit kein Thema, es waren noch ich mit meinem 70er hunter, 1 76er vergelter Pala,ein Feral-Druide L73 und eine 72er Priesterin.
Dieser kleine Zwerg Krieger fragte dann "ob denn er als vergelter Pala tanken wolle" der sagte ja, geht schon (was auch stimmte), und er sagte nur"nee...dann nehm ich andre gruppe" und ging ohne weiteres Wort

Heute...

ich mit 76er Mage, 80er dk(tank), 74er Wiederherstellungs-Druide,74er Hunter, 75er Priester
Der dk pullte, aber es kamen leider 3 Mobs mehr mit, und es kam zum Wipe...ok, kann passieren, normal weitermachen und fertig, aber nein....der dk verlies die Gruppe ohne ein Wort.

Sowas kann ich net ausstehen, es ist ein ZUFALLS-Finder, und man kann eben nicht immer erwarten, das alles perfekt läuft.
Leute, wenn ihr keine Lust habt, oder sonst was, meldet euch entweder net an, oder wenn ihr geht, sagt wenigstens kurz was, denn sowas ist net gerade freundlich.


Gruß


----------



## Shac (20. Dezember 2009)

Finde das neue Tool sowohl gut als auch schlecht

Wobei sich beides in der Waagschale hält. Waren letzte Woche mit dem Ziel losgegangen die 3 neuen 5er zu machen auf hero mit unseren Twinks.

Ok haben losgelegt. Erster Boss down nach einem Wipe Heiler weg(wollte zum Raid), Neuen gesucht war sofort auch einer gefunden und den Rest der Ini gemacht. Da ist dann der zweite Heiler weg weil er nur Daily haben wollte. Neuen gesucht und gefunden und mit dem bis Garforst. Da gings dann los. Ein Wipe,Heiler hatte das mit dem Saronit net kapiert,kurz erklärt,neuer Versuch. wieder Wipe wieder Heiler der net um die Ecke ist. Wieder erklärt. Danach dritter Versuch(hatte darauf geachtet was er macht) wir stehen hinter dem Saronit er davor mit Bubble und versucht zu heilen aber wir sind nicht in Sichtweite,als wir dann wieder auf den Boss sind ist er hinter das Saronit gelaufen und sich danach beklagt das wir ständig ausser Sicht wären. Haben ihn dann wortlos gekickt und nen Gildenheal geladen mit dem wir dann den Rest der Ini gemacht haben. Das ganze hatte 3 Stunden gedauert.

Aber auch schon aufgefallen das die Leute sehr schweigsam sind. Rein-HI-rush-thx bb-raus.

Aber ansonsten ne gute Idee das ganze und wie gesagt wurde - Friendliste muss her und nicht nur die Ignoreliste.


----------



## Tikume (20. Dezember 2009)

Shac schrieb:


> Aber auch schon aufgefallen das die Leute sehr schweigsam sind.



Ja, teilweise liegt das aber auch an einem selbst. Wenn man selbst den chat nutzt entschliessen sich die anderen dann meist auch dazu.


----------



## Leesan (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch kein problem mit einem Spieler hat immer super Spaß gemacht mit den Leuten.

edit: ok ich hatte heute mit ner Freundin zusammen ne Gruppe wo Tank nicht ganz doll war und der eine dd (pala) nur grün blau equipt war mit misch aus Tank und dd gear und deshalb 0 dmg eigentlich machte in pdc hc also haben wir gesagt healste halt noch nebenbei mit aber als der Tank dann nen fehler gemacht hat beim 2ten boss hatte der heiler kein bock mehr ist gegangen wir hatten aber noch 30 sekunden nen neuen dann noch mit nem Problem beim Ritter weil die Ghule den Heiler gesprengt haben wo wir den Tank so gerade am leben gehalten hatten aber dann lag er und sonst hat sich keiner beschwert und war mal ganz lustig fanden ich und meine Freundin, mal nicht so gewöhnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten und kommt mit nicht mit Komma setzung oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HellsBells90 (20. Dezember 2009)

habe bis jetzt auch fast nur positives erlebt


----------



## Macalanias (21. Dezember 2009)

Nun mal einen schönen Gruße vom Realmpool Blutdurst, genauer gesagt vom Zirkel des Cenarius. =)

Ich mache mit einem Freund zusammen seit mehr als 1 Woche die neuen Heros jeweils 2 mal täglich + 2 mal die zufällige Hero Dungeon. 
Was ich sagen kann...es ist zu über 60% chaotisch und unerträglich...

Die Spieler gehen mit ungesockeltem, unverzaubertem, 200er Gear (oder besser noch den Acc-gebundenen LvL-Items) in eine Inni wo Items Stufe 232 droppen und hoffen das ihre 1600dps reichen?! Was zur Hölle geht in solchen Menschen vor?

Und übt man dann Kritik, so wird entweder geflamed oder aber derjenige verlässt die Gruppe...leider tut das auch so mancher mitten im Bossevent...

Dazu kommen ja noch die gesamten PvP-Kranken die dann mit Abhärtungsgear in die Inni kommen und so meinen PvE equippen zu können... *eyeroll*

Oder neulich der absolute Hit, ein Priester der mit Shadowskill geheilt hat in der Grube von Saron Hero...

Wir wissen nicht, wie wir als anständige Spieler dieser Misere noch Herr werden sollen...so viele Gruppenkicks kann man nicht einmal verteilen wie wir sie bräuchten und wir bauen mittlerweile darauf, die Spieler die nichts taugen rauszuekeln, nur um den Kick für jene aufzusparen die offline gehen und die Gruppe nicht verlassen...

Und wir haben festgestellt das die Instanzen auch definitiv zu Heiler unfreundlich sind denn bisher hat es noch kein Palaheiler mit uns durch die HdR Hero geschafft...allein schon nicht weil er dem Feardot beim ersten Boss einfach nicht Herr werden kann egal was er fabriziert...

Unser gemeinsames Fazit ist grausam...das Gruppen finden geht schneller, aber frage nicht nach Qualität, Freundlichkeit, Anstand & Respekt.


----------



## Damatar (21. Dezember 2009)

Macalanias schrieb:


> Nun mal einen schönen Gruße vom Realmpool Blutdurst, genauer gesagt vom Zirkel des Cenarius. =)
> 
> Ich mache mit einem Freund zusammen seit mehr als 1 Woche die neuen Heros jeweils 2 mal täglich + 2 mal die zufällige Hero Dungeon.
> Was ich sagen kann...es ist zu über 60% chaotisch und unerträglich...
> ...


ich hab da kein problem, das system hat schwachstellen , so werde ich mit frischen 80ger mit n paar blauen sachen bei zufalls hc ini schon mal in die neuen eiskrone inzen zugeteilt, wenn ich schon ma da bin warum nicht schauen ob n teil mein gear verbessert, zudem wenn ich der gruppe net passe kann mann mich per wotting rausschmeissen, wenn blizzard mich da zu teil wat juckt mich dat, ich hab positive erfahrunbgen gemacht wenn sich welche verpissen weil ihr wast net past wird halt neu gesucht, von dem was ich bei dir lesse, würd ich mit dir auch net inne ini wollen, ich hab kein prob damit wenn ich mit meinem main unnerwechs bin das ma in hcs  frischlinge sind die sich equipen wollen, ich hab so ja auch ma angefangen


----------



## Noldan (21. Dezember 2009)

@Macalanias

Aber was genau macht da jetzt den unterschied zu der Zeit vor dem Dungeonfinder?

Es gab früher vollpfosten und die gibt es jetzt auch noch. Es steht einem doch nach wie vor frei sich selbst eine Gruppe für die jeweiliegn Instanzen zu suchen. Der handelchannelspam funktioniert ja nach wie vor in den Hauptstädten.

Also wer keinen Bock hat auf absolute unterequipte Spieler, der sucht sich die Leute selbst zusammen. Dauert vielleicht en paar Minuten länger aber dann verringert sich das Risiko in den neuen Heor Instanzen dauer zu wipen.

Also ich persönliche hatte aber bisher realtiv wenige Probleme mit dem Dungeonfinder. Ich selbst (Tankpala/Healschami) findet immer recht schnell eine Gruppe und bis auf wenige AUsnahmen funktioniert das meistens auch super.

Die Sache mit den Zufallsdungeon find ich übrigens auch ganz spannenden. Nicht selten kam es vor das eine Ini ausgewählt wurde auf der ich bereits eine normale Id hatte. Somit konnte ich die gleiche Instanz zweimal am Tag auf heroisch machen und auf das ein oder andee hoffen, was ich fürs 2nd equip noch brauchen könnte xD


----------



## MayoAmok (21. Dezember 2009)

vandrator schrieb:


> Wenn ich Gruppenlead habe (bin DD) geb ich vor dem ersten Pull dem Tank lead damit er Mobs bei Bedarf auch markieren kann! Brauche nicht Gruppenanführer sein nur um den anderen mitzuteilen was ich gerne anderst haben wollen würde:-)



Also Leute, jetzt mal wirklich. Das Tool ist mittlerweile 2 Wochen alt.

Habt ihr immernoch nicht gemerkt, dass jetzt jeder in der Instanzgruppe marken kann?

Man gibt dem Tank nur noch die Krone, damit er im Healbot an der richtigen Stelle auftaucht, bzw. über F2 erreichbar ist. 

Der einzige Vorteil am Gruppenleiterposten ist, dass seine Schrift im Chat nun hellblau ist.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht vom neuem Gruppenfindungs Dings. Als DD bleibt mir zwischen den Dungeons noch genug Zeit zum Angeln oder Kräuterpflücken und es geht doch noch schneller wie das Suchen im Handelschannel. Die Gruppen die ich bisher hatte waren zu 90% in Ordnung und ich kann auch damit leben das so mancher DD keine 2k Dps erreicht, bleibt mehr dmg für mich über und ich komm auch mal zum casten bevor die Mobs Tod da nieder liegen. Wenn man selbst gut genug equipt ist und Schaden genug raushaut kann es einem aber auch egal sein das so mancher DD nix zustande bringt, übel wird es nur wenn der tank nicht Critimmun ist oder der Heiler überfordert ist. 
Es ist mir auch lieber das sich die Unterhaltungen meist auf ein Minimum beschränkt haben als wenn jemand ständig meint Kritik an allem und jenem üben zu müssen. 
Unerwarteter Weise ist mir auch noch kein absoluter Unsympath unter gekommen, ja teilweise hatte ich sogar wirklich nette lustige Grüppchen am start und hab mich mehr mit den Leuten amüsiert als über sie.

In diesem Sinne Thumbs up, tolles feature.


----------



## Tomratz (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin einer dieser lowequippten teils noch blau grün ausgestatteten DD's, die unter 2K DPS bringen
und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme, wenn ich einer Ini zugeteilt wurde.

Die Leute waren alle freundlich und haben Tips gegeben.

Teilweise konnte ich als lowie sogar sehr hilfreich sein (B-Rezz als Druide z.B. wenn der Tank mal die
Aggro, aus welchem Grund auch immer, verloren hat und der Heiler plötzlich im Dreck lag). In solchen
Fällen stürzt die sowieso noch nicht besonders gute DPS natürlich gänzlich in den Keller, aber wichtiger
ist wohl, dass der Heiler wieder am Leben ist oder?

Schönes Beispiel Gestern Vio hero:

Insgesamt eine nicht highendequippte Truppe, Tank teilweise (fast zur Hälfte) noch blaues Equipp,
Heiler war ziemlich gut ausgestattet.

Der erste Boss lag ziemlich schnell, obwohl dem Tank öfter mal die Mobs durchgingen, die DD's waren
aber auf Zack, der eine oder andere Mob wurde auch mal mit CC aus dem Kampf genommen.

Zweiter Boss > Lavanthor.

Der Tank kippt bei ca 15% vom Boss aus den Latschen, auf B-Rezz hatte ich leider schon CD, weil ich
zwischendurch mal den Heiler zurückholen musste.
Die anderen zwei DD's haben auch ziemlich schnell im Dreck gelegen, waren noch der Heiler und ich
übrig (Boss bei ca. 8-10%).
Hab dann mein Bärchen ausgepackt obwohl ich kein Tankequipp anhatte (DD-Equipp auch noch teilweise
blau/grün) und mein Glück versucht.
Dank der guten Leistung des Heilers, der zwischendurch noch mal den einen oder anderen Schadenscast
losgelassen hat, haben wir den Wauzi letztlich doch noch zu zweit gelegt.
Der Endboss war dann wieder problemlos, keiner hat geflamed, niemand die Gruppe verlassen und ich
durft meinen ersten Boss in Nordend tanken und das auch noch erfolgreich.

Vielleicht denkt der eine oder andere Überimbaroxxorflamer mal dran, dass er auch nicht automatisch 
mit 80 epic equipped war und sich nach und nach ausrüsten musste.

Wenn ich dann schon etliche Marken habe, wart ich halt noch ein oder zwei Inzen ab und hol mir ein
lila Teil, das ich dann gleich auch sockele und verzaubere, ein grünes Teil zu verzaubern lohnt dann 
wirklich nicht mehr.

Und die, die am lautesten schreien waren wahrscheinlich die, die sich von ihrer Gilde ziehen liessen und
kein einziges ihrer blauen oder grünen Teile verzaubert oder gesockelt hatten.

Just my 2cents, es ist immer noch ein Spiel


----------



## Genomchen (21. Dezember 2009)

Terare, ich bin Tank und laufe los, wenn ICH der Meinung bin, es passt und werde nicht dem Heiler die Gottposition geben. Desweiteren gibts es keine Ini (ausser die neuen drei), in denen ich für den Trash nen Heiler benötige, es geht sogar soweit, dass ich für die meisten Bosse nichtmal nen Heiler brauche. Das ist auch der Grund, warum manche Tanks einfach reinlaufen. Wenn man 40k HP hat und über 60% Avoid, dann is das null Problem, vor allem wenn ein gewisser Anteil Selfheal dabei ist.


----------



## Cheney (21. Dezember 2009)

Hatte bis auf Samstag auch nur gute Erfahrungen. Nur letzten Samstag meinten Heiler und Tank sich in der Grube Hero gegenseitig anzuflamen weil wir einmal gewiped sind... daraufhin verließ der Heiler die Gruppe, gefolgt von 2 DDs... woraufhin nur noch ich und der Tank übrig waren und dann auch gegangen sind. 
Am gleichen Tag dann Pech gehabt in der Vio und an Xevozz gewiped, sofort von einem der DDs "nicht mit mir ihr loser" und weg war er. Woraufhin wieder das "du bist Schuld" "nein du" anfing. 
gestern dann wieder null probleme in den Gruppen und auch sonst hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber unkameradschaftliche Spieler finden sich auf jedem Server und ich hatte auch früher mal Gruppen wo auf einmal jemand ging wenn irgendwas nicht sofort geklappt hat und da waren wir alle noch vom gleichen Server. Und Ninjalooter finden sich auch überall.


----------



## Speedreini93 (21. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte jetzt die tage nur schlechte erfahrung wie zb items wurden von anderen weggenommen,beleidigungen... .
Ich muss auch sagen das ich langsam kein bock mehr auf die sche*** haben und höre vielleicht sogar mit WoW auf.


----------



## Cambria78 (21. Dezember 2009)

moin zusammen.
naja ich hab bis jetzt gute und schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. natürlich gibt es immer wieder solche, die sich allen loot unter den nagel reißen und dann verschwinden - das hatte ich auch schon erlebt.
aber gerade gestern hatte ich ne echt positive erfahrung gemacht. ich war mit meiner blutelf hexe in ner grp um die neuen non hc inis zu machen. meine hexe ist zwar schon lange 80, aber sie ist nur ein twink und ich hab sie ewig net gespielt. naja dementsprechend is das equip noch net soo toll. hab noch 2-3 blaue sachen an. auf jeden fall sind in der grube von saron stoffstiefel gedropt, die die priesterin (von nem anderen server) bekommen hat. was auch ok ist. kurz danach hat sie mir die stiefel gehandelt mit dem kommentar: "hey du hast ja noch blaue an! dann kannst du die natürlich haben!" ich war völlig baff. sowas ist mir noch net passiert. habe mich tausendmal bedankt und sie meinte nur, sowas wäre halt fairplay.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyD (21. Dezember 2009)

Jemand hat mal iwo geschrieben das dieser Patch ein desozialisierungs-patch ist, da muss ich voll zustimmen. Man fühlt sich nur noch wie eine Markenfarm-Maschine. Zum grossen Teil grüssen die Members in den Gruppen nicht mal. Wenn dann mal was passiert verlassen viele gleich unter grossem geflame die gruppe.

Ausserdem ist der patch schlecht für gilden.


----------



## Speedreini93 (21. Dezember 2009)

Cambria78 schrieb:


> moin zusammen.
> naja ich hab bis jetzt gute und schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. natürlich gibt es immer wieder solche, die sich allen loot unter den nagel reißen und dann verschwinden - das hatte ich auch schon erlebt.
> aber gerade gestern hatte ich ne echt positive erfahrung gemacht. ich war mit meiner blutelf hexe in ner grp um die neuen non hc inis zu machen. meine hexe ist zwar schon lange 80, aber sie ist nur ein twink und ich hab sie ewig net gespielt. naja dementsprechend is das equip noch net soo toll. hab noch 2-3 blaue sachen an. auf jeden fall sind in der grube von saron stoffstiefel gedropt, die die priesterin (von nem anderen server) bekommen hat. was auch ok ist. kurz danach hat sie mir die stiefel gehandelt mit dem kommentar: "hey du hast ja noch blaue an! dann kannst du die natürlich haben!" ich war völlig baff. sowas ist mir noch net passiert. habe mich tausendmal bedankt und sie meinte nur, sowas wäre halt fairplay.
> 
> ...



boah krasse sache!
hast echt glück gehabt.


----------



## Dicun (21. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Menge an Inis, die ich die letzte Zeit abgerissen habe, bin ich positiv "überrascht" über das Verhalten meiner Mitspieler des Pools Reckogning/Abrechnung. I.d.R. nett und nur ein besoffener Tank (RL ^^) war dabei. Einmal meinte einer, nen anderen Gamer nach seinem Ebay-Char zu fragen. Aber nach dem folgenden Rüffel von mir bzgl. dieser Frechheit war dann auch Ruhe seitens des Typen. Das waren aber auch die beiden einzigen Momente bei den 3 dutzend Inis. Alles in allem ein guter Schnitt und eine seeeeeeehr gute Einrichtung, wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonheart64 (21. Dezember 2009)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab früher sehr viel schlechte Erfahrungen mit randoms gemacht, und deshalb hab ich erst ein paar mal das neue tool ausprobiert.
So ungefähr 5x random Gruppe für die neuen Inis gesucht (bin tank). Und da ich natürlich noch nie zuvor in den Instanzen war, fragte ich was es zu beachten gäbe. Die erste Gruppe war ganz ok, paar kleine Tips und ohne wipe durch. Zweite Ini bekamen wir dann nen "imba" DD´ler, der auf meine Frage hin meinte: "aber tanken kannste schon". Als wir dann einmal wipten, fand ich mit dem blöden Geistermount nicht sofort den Eingang, fragte wieder höflich, wo es denn reinginge. Die Antwort war dann wirklich süß: Also wie kann man nur nicht wissen wo der Eingang ist, da erkundigt man sich vorher. Als ich sagte, dass ich schließlich noch nie drin war und direkt reingeportet wurde, meinte er nur, ich hätte mich bei blizz auf der homepage informieren sollen...
Dritte Ini (Zitadelle) fragte ich wieder (mittlerweile dritte Gruppe, war nur noch einer von der ersten dabei), diese Mal bekam ich nur noch die Antwort wir gehen hinter den Boss. Nachm ersten wipe wieder alle weg, als Gruppe voll war sagte ich, bitte um Nachsicht bin zum ersten Mal hier, bitte kurze Erkärung. Sofort zwei der vier wieder abgehauen und der dritte meinte, heiler blau equipped, Tank noch nie hier gewesen, sry, und war weg.
Also werde ich die Instanz niemals machen können, weil ich sie ja nicht kenne, und mich deshalb keiner mitnimmt oder mal was erkärt.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass blizz wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet hat, das Spiel wird immer niveauloser. Obs am Alter der Spieler liegt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich finde die meisten randoms unverschämt und unhöflich. Von mindestens 10 Spielern hat sich überhaupt nur einer verabschiedet, geschweige denn mal mehr gesagt als hallo (und nicht mal das bekommen sie hin).

Ich hab nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Dreck, sry


----------



## Icejumper (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich benutze den Dungeonfinder nun schon seit dem Patch. Die Leute werden immer dreister und frecher...
Vorallem die Tanks, die meinen sie wären die Götter!!

Ich brauche Mana, bin fast oom, setze mich nach dem Kampf hin und trinke, der Tank renn wie ein irrer weiter und schreit :"dudu, mach gefälligst schaden!"

Andere Baustelle!!
Grube von Saron:
Hier verlassen Spieler mittendrin die ini, weil sie ihre Quest gemacht haben.
...mittendrin weg....!! Toll

Mich hat dann WoW auch bald gesehen !!


----------



## Vizard (21. Dezember 2009)

Icejumper schrieb:


> Ich benutze den Dungeonfinder nun schon seit dem Patch. Die Leute werden immer dreister und frecher...



Oder die DD DKs die mir nun schon 5x das Tankschwert aus Grube von Saron weggewürfelt haben weil anscheinend alle DKs asozial sind.

DK: Och das könnte ich für Second gebrauchen ich würfel mal Need.
Ich: Ich bin aber Tank und hab First Need.
Zack DK "Need". DK erhält Schwert.
DK verlässt sofort und wortlos die Gruppe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber man kann ja ruhig auf alles Need würfeln man sieht sich danach ja eh niewieder.

Ich wäre mal stark dafür das man nur auf Waffen Need anmelden können sollte die der aktuellen Skillung entsprechen solche Gimps kotzen mich langsam echt an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## J_0_T (21. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Also Leute, jetzt mal wirklich. Das Tool ist mittlerweile 2 Wochen alt.
> 
> Habt ihr immernoch nicht gemerkt, dass jetzt jeder in der Instanzgruppe marken kann?
> 
> ...




Hast was vergessen... wenn schon leute aus der grp abhauen kann er mit 1 - 2 tastendrücken die suche erneut starten für ersatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (21. Dezember 2009)

Dragonheart64 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hab früher sehr viel schlechte Erfahrungen mit randoms gemacht, und deshalb hab ich erst ein paar mal das neue tool ausprobiert.
> So ungefähr 5x random Gruppe für die neuen Inis gesucht (bin tank). Und da ich natürlich noch nie zuvor in den Instanzen war, fragte ich was es zu beachten gäbe. Die erste Gruppe war ganz ok, paar kleine Tips und ohne wipe durch. Zweite Ini bekamen wir dann nen "imba" DD´ler, der auf meine Frage hin meinte: "aber tanken kannste schon". Als wir dann einmal wipten, fand ich mit dem blöden Geistermount nicht sofort den Eingang, fragte wieder höflich, wo es denn reinginge. Die Antwort war dann wirklich süß: Also wie kann man nur nicht wissen wo der Eingang ist, da erkundigt man sich vorher. Als ich sagte, dass ich schließlich noch nie drin war und direkt reingeportet wurde, meinte er nur, ich hätte mich bei blizz auf der homepage informieren sollen...
> ...




Einfache lösung.... sags net mehr un lauf hinterher... gibt immer leute die mehrmals in der ini waren und sich auskennen. Bei den Bossen (sofern du tank bist, als dd ist es was anderes) muss man dan tricksen... irgendwann hat man raus was die können. 

Und so wie du es beschrieben hast... das sind die leute die im handelschat nach super leuten mit equip und clear erfolgen brüllen nebenbei noch über 10k dps verlangen und alle mit vlt einem blauen teil zuflamen. Und wie hier drin schon ma gesagt von anderen deppen gibt es überall... nicht nur auf dem eigenen realm.


----------



## Tpohrl (21. Dezember 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Also Leute, jetzt mal wirklich. Das Tool ist mittlerweile 2 Wochen alt.
> 
> Habt ihr immernoch nicht gemerkt, dass jetzt jeder in der Instanzgruppe marken kann?




psssssst! nicht so laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor ein paar Tagen waren wir (4Gildis) auch in der Gruppensuche und haben einen Healdruiden für die Schmiede zugeteilt bekommen, der meinte er müsste marken. Und dann auch noch mobs mit Totenkopf markieren an denen ich gerade vorbei gestürmt bin und somit auch noch nicht sicher hatte. 
Gekickt wurde er als er auch noch meinte pullen zu müssen, mit dem Spruch ich solle mir mal mühe geben. Da ist der Spaß dann vorbei!

Alles in allem habe ich aber durchaus positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Kleinigkeiten überhört man einfach, wie letztens mit meinem Priester, als in der Grube irgend jemand die 2. Gruppe auf der Schräge zusätzlich gepullt hat und mir dann am ende doch noch 2 dd´s abgeschmiert sind, wegen akutem Manamangel. Kam der Spruch vom Tank sag mal schläf der Heiler?
genauso in HdB, wo ständig Tank + 2 Meeles agro hatten die dann auch mal gestorben sind. Da kann man dann höchstens blödheit monieren.

Das ist das einzige das man evtl bemängeln könnte, das die Leute in den normalen inis voll wilde Sau machen. Gerade gestern sind wir durch den Turm in 15min. also da frag ich mich sind wir hier auf der Flucht oder wollen wir Spaß haben. Als Heiler macht das dann wirklich keinen Spaß! 
Nett ist es wenn man als Heiler auch nochmal seinen bescheidenen damage fahren kann und mal Zeit für nen Witz im Chat ist^^ Und man nicht voll konzentriert auf die Gruppenporträts achten muss, weil jeder draufnuked was das zeug hält egal wieviel Agro er hat.
Da sind mir die zur Zeit auch sehr beliebten <1k dps dd´s viel lieber. Das ist klasse wenn man als Heiler auf einmal ganz vorn im schaden mit dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil man eben nur den Tank heilen muss und somit genug zeit bleibt selbst schaden zu machen.

Aber egal, viel Spaß weiterhin!


----------



## j-gordon-s (21. Dezember 2009)

Dragonheart64 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hab früher sehr viel schlechte Erfahrungen mit randoms gemacht, und deshalb hab ich erst ein paar mal das neue tool ausprobiert.
> So ungefähr 5x random Gruppe für die neuen Inis gesucht (bin tank). Und da ich natürlich noch nie zuvor in den Instanzen war, fragte ich was es zu beachten gäbe. Die erste Gruppe war ganz ok, paar kleine Tips und ohne wipe durch. Zweite Ini bekamen wir dann nen "imba" DD´ler, der auf meine Frage hin meinte: "aber tanken kannste schon". Als wir dann einmal wipten, fand ich mit dem blöden Geistermount nicht sofort den Eingang, fragte wieder höflich, wo es denn reinginge. Die Antwort war dann wirklich süß: Also wie kann man nur nicht wissen wo der Eingang ist, da erkundigt man sich vorher. Als ich sagte, dass ich schließlich noch nie drin war und direkt reingeportet wurde, meinte er nur, ich hätte mich bei blizz auf der homepage informieren sollen...
> ...



Du beschwerst dich über die mangelnde Bereitschaft dir die Bosse zu erklären? Ja, das ist arm, da stimme ich zu.

Du kennst die Bosse jetzt leider immer noch nicht, bist nun aber auch nicht dazu bereit dich kurz 5 Minuten mit einem Instanz-Guide zu beschäftigen? Das ist genauso arm, man kann sich auch mal selber informieren.


----------



## Genomchen (21. Dezember 2009)

j-gordon-s
Das is mal wieder das beste Beispiel für die - sry die Wortwahl - retarded Community.
Ihr beschwert euch darüber, dass nichts mehr fordernd is, alles ist in Guides nachzulesen. Wenn aber dann doch jemand da ist, der mal keinen Guide gelesen hat (vor allem für ne 5er Ini, würdest du mir da mit nem Guide gefasel anfangen, hätt ich direkt selber die Grp geleaved), wird er direkt zugemault, warum er denn keinen Guide gelesen hat. Und mal am Rande, man kann ihm kurz wichtiges erklären, was überhaupt nicht schlimm ist - oh hoppla, ich vergas, heutzutage ist das in WoW wie im RL, keiner hat mehr Zeit jeder läuft, nein sprintet sein lineares Leben ab. Oder aber man lässt ihn nen Guide lesen, was ner TombeRaider Komplettlösung ähnelt, was doch schon sehr nah an Cheats geht. ODER aber, man erklärt ihm nichts und whiped. Und J-gordon-s, du kannst mir sagen was du willst, aber ich wette meinen Arsch dagegen, dasss du keinen Guide gelesen hast, und wenn, dann wird das de Erste gewesen sein, den du für ne 5er Ini gelesen hast. Kannst mir viel erzählen, aber ich glaube definitiv nicht, dass du vor jeder 5er (!!!!!.....!!) Ini in nen Guide hüpfst und dich da einliest. Wenn ja, das ist arm, da stimme ich dir zu..nein halt, das ist nicht arm, das ist schwach. Oder anders gesagt, wenn du für ne 5er Ini nen Guide brauchst, läuft dann im Raid WoW bei dir im Fenstermodus, damit du die WoW-Guide-Videos ansehen kannst, um auch ja nichts anders als im Video zu machen?
@ dem Tank, der diese Probleme hat:
Fängt die Gruppe mit so nem Scheiss an, oder brüllt "gogogo" oder macht eigenständige Pulls, dann kannst du bedenkenlos die Grp verlassen. Solche Gruppen sind genau die Gruppen, die dann Erfahrungen erzeugen, wie Dragonheart sie hatte. Ausser ihr steht auf "Noob l2p rofl super lol"-Sprüche reissende 12-jährige (soll jetzt nicht zur Diskussion über "Kiddies" führen, war nur eine extreme Veranschaulichung, damit verstanden wird, was ich meine.).


----------



## Miach (21. Dezember 2009)

Dragonheart64 schrieb:


> (...)
> ich hab früher sehr viel schlechte Erfahrungen mit randoms gemacht, und deshalb hab ich erst ein paar mal das neue tool ausprobiert.
> So ungefähr 5x random Gruppe für die neuen Inis gesucht (bin tank). Und da ich natürlich noch nie zuvor in den Instanzen war, fragte ich was es zu beachten gäbe. (...)



Mir ging es ähnlich wie Dir, bin auch Tank mit recht wenig Ini.-Erfahrungen - vor dem neuen Tool hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr überhaupt noch in eine Ini. zu gehen, bin jeden Tag nur in TU da ich die Ini komischerweise recht gut kannte. 

Selbstverständlich kann/habe ich mir auch mal Guids durchgelesen, aber das ist für mich nur Basic-Wissen und ersetzt nicht die Praxis bzw. die Erklärung durch Spieler - nur dazu hatte ja keiner mehr "Zeit" und scheinbar wollte keiner sein "erarbeitetes Wissen" teilen, weil wie kann man WoW auch als Spiel betrachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit dem neuen Teil bin ich aber 100%ig entspannter und gehe gerne in Inis., da ich in einigen wirklich noch gar nicht war und sie nicht mal auf Normal gespielt habe, suche ich mir eines aus, lese etwas drüber und wenn es los geht sage ich laut und deutlich das ich wenig/keine Ahnung habe und auf Tips meiner Mitspieler angewiesen bin (ich biete auch immer an die Gruppe zu verlassen wenn sie das nicht wollen)...

Mehrheitlich kommt dann von den Spieler gar keine Antwort oder maximal ein "np" - was natürlich nicht ausschließt das man im späteren Verlauf angemotzt wird warum man dies-oder-das nicht kann/gemacht hat (unabhängig ob ich jetzt den Fehler gemacht habe, weiß ich ja nicht, da für die Erfahrung fehlt, deshalb motze ich nie zurück wenn mal wieder ein DD die Aggro haben möchte) - ich habe mir angewöhnt, höfflich, 2-3mal drauf hinzuweisen das ich vom Start weg gesagt habe das ich Tips der Erfahrenen Spieler benötige/wünsche... geht das gemaule weiter, bin ich auch so frei und verlasse die Gruppe ist zwar keine feine Art, aber das kann ich jetzt "entspannt" machen da die wahrscheinlichkeit gering ist diese Leute wiederzusehen.

Es gibt allerdings auch sehr nette Spieler (was mir aufgefallen ist das es meist Druiden-Heiler sind) die nehmen sich die Zeit und "Reden" mit einem...

Was mich eher "stört" ist, viele Spieler nehmen an das ihre Spielweise/Taktik/Gepflogenheit die einzig wahre ist - das es unterschiedliche Auffassungen gibt, scheint für viele noch sehr neu zu sein... 

Unterm Strich bin ich aber absolut Zufrieden mit diesem Tool - Gruppen gehen schnell zusammen und so langsam kann auch ich den "Teufelskreis" durchbrechen - brauchte man früher ein "dickes Fell", so benötige ich jetzt nur noch eine gewisse Gleichgültigkeit - entweder klappt es mit dem "noob-outing" oder es geht die nächste Gruppe auf


----------



## Thufeist (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe eher das Gefühl das Spieler von anderen Realms freundlicher sind als die meisten vom eigenen..
Klar, jeder hat mal ne Meinungsverschiedenheit, aber viele vergessen eben das wenn man sich mit einem anderen Spieler nicht so gut verträgt, kann das auch an einem selbst liegen..
Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber es gibt Leute die verstehen sich mit 3 von 4 anderen Leuten aus der Gruppe nicht, dabei sagen die 3 alle das gleiche, und behaupten dann, das alle 3 Spieler total unfreundlich gewesen sind, anstatt sich selbst einzugestehen das man vielleicht selbst unrecht hatte..

Naja, wie gesagt, egal ob eigener Server oder andere, ich kenne von beiden Spachten freundliche und unfreundliche Spieler..


----------



## Azerak (21. Dezember 2009)

Spiele auf Madmortem und darf mich leider mit den Spielern aus dem Niveau-Abfalleimer rumschlagen.
Wenn ich nur "Destromath" lese bei den Spielern weiß ich: Es wird grauenhaft

Ich habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen machen können und das bei 3 characteren mit dem 50 random leute erfolg...

Also für mich ist das SNG durch diese Leute zum no-go geworden. 

Die einzig netten Spieler kamen von der silbernen Hand...


----------



## VallovShatt (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab bisher leider nur Katastrophale  Erfahrung mit dem neuen Suchsystem gemacht. Es fängt bei leave nach selbstverschuldetem Sterben an und endet bei Noob- und Opferbetitelung noch bevor man angefangen hat. Ich benutz das besten Falls noch um Gruppen aufzufüllen wenn ich schon Bekannte bei mir hab, aber einfach so random? Nie wieder.

Folgende Szenarien hab ich:

War mit meinem Jäger random HDB. Der Raum mit den vielen kleinen Eles hinterm 1. Boss z.B. ist ja ne beliebte Ecke wo der ein oder andere stirbt. Wir rennen also durch, kommen auf der Treppe an, ich ein stück weiter hoch, damit ich den debuff nicht mehr abbekomm, Tank (der eh nicht unbedingt der intelligenteste war) zieht nach. Ich noch weiter hoch, Tank zieht nach. Die logische Konsequenz war dass die andern beiden dds und ich darauf verreckt sind.
Dann hüpft der Trottel wie ein gestörter rum und schreibt: "Noobs" 
Ich hab ihn dann gefragt ob er noch alle beieinander hat, er meinte ja, dann sagte ich ihm er soll den Scheiß dann auch lassen. So, da war dann enigstens Ruhe.


Mim Jäger HDR. Gruppe gefunden, Tank hatte aber wohl beim Eintritt glein nen dc: Man kann ja keine Minute warten ob er wiederkommt (Tanks wachsen ja auf Bäumen wie man weiß), nein, mann muss gleich kicken und n neuen suchen. Einem war das dann schon zu viel, der ging dann auch und so löste sich das ganze wieder auf. Ich frag mich wie bescheuert die Leute sind. Statt einfach auf nen Tank zu warten geht man aus der Gruppe um auf 4 neue Leute zu warten... Das wird auch mit Sicherheit schneller gehen.



Mim Tank Gundrak. Hab vor ein paar Tagen n neuen PC bekommen, war das erste mal mit der Kiste online und natürlich musste ich damit rechnen dass ich trotz WTF- und Addons-Kopien Mängel feststellen könnte. Bin dann von Gildis gleich beim einloggen invitet worden. Es musste dann ja auch unbedingt so sein dass die 2 fehlenden Leute für die Gruppe nach 5 Sekunden gefunden waren. Bin also reingeportet worden und hab dann festgestellt dass ich mein Target nicht sehen kann. Hab das auch im Chat geschrieben und dass ich ui reloaden müsse.
Dann der eine, offensichtlich sehbehinderte dd: "Los anfangen." Ich sagte er soll nicht hetzen und hab mein ui reload gemacht. Wieder angekommen schreibt er "Ey alter mach mal" "1. heißt es, wenn überhaupt, ALTE und 2. bin ich 23"
Daraufhin hat sich der Trottel dann endlich verpisst. 

ich könnte noch stundenlang so weitermachen, aber das wär zu viel des Guten. Aber den Knaller möcht ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
Ich wieder mim Jäger unterwegs.
Hatte ne Gruppe für Grube gefunden. Sind rein, und der Tank meinte dann: "Machen wir aber alles clear, brauch noch Ruf" Der Mage: "Ne keine Zeit!" Finds schonmal fragwürdig dass man sich mit Fremden für ne Inze anmeldet wenn man keine Zeit hat.
Der Tank meinte dann: "Dann musst dir n andern Tank suchen" (War vielleicht auch nicht die schlaueste Idee, denn ich glaub die Leute die clearen wollen kann man an einer Hand abzählen)
Dann wars ne Weile ruhig, dann meinte der Mage wieder: "Fang an nob" (Ja er hat wirklich nob geschrieben) Ich war mir jetzt nicht sicher ob er wirklich noob meinte, weil ich mit soviel Blödheit nicht gerechnet hätte und fragte dann "Nob?" Mage: "Oder Opfer, wie du willst"   Ich hab dann gesagt dass ich mir das nicht antun werde und hab meine 7 Sachen gepackt. 


Meine Ignorliste hat sich seit dem Patch verdoppelt...

Das war wirklich die spielspaßtötenste Idee die Blizzard je hatte.


----------



## Testare (21. Dezember 2009)

Macalanias schrieb:


> Die Spieler gehen mit ungesockeltem, unverzaubertem, 200er Gear (oder besser noch den Acc-gebundenen LvL-Items) in eine Inni wo Items Stufe 232 droppen und hoffen das ihre 1600dps reichen?! Was zur Hölle geht in solchen Menschen vor?



Nur dass die Heroinis gerade 1k-1,5k Dps erfordern - als die rauskamen ist man grünblau rein, hat 1k-1,5k gefahren und die ebenso locker gecleared.
Dieser Punkt entfällt vielen sehr oft, sehr bedauerlich


----------



## Testare (21. Dezember 2009)

Btw, ich verstehe wirklich die ganzen negativen Erlebnisse nicht -.-
Wie gesagt, 2 Chars, dank Urlaub exzessiv am spielen derzeit, 3 Inis/Stunde kein Ding = über 300 Randominis, dabei keine 10 kompletten Katastrophen und nur sehr sehr wenige Einzelspieler, die rumgegimpt haben. 
Deckt sich btw mit fast allen Gildenkollegen, diese Erfahrung. 
Ich glaub Euch ja dass alles so vorgefallen ist, keine Frage, nur kann ichs nicht nachvollziehen -.-


Was aber sich herauskristallisiert als Tendenz: 

Sobald man PvP-Server-DDs dabei hat,  sind diese absolute Aggromaschinen, scheiss drauf ob Aggro, der Heiler richtet es ja (tu ich nicht, DDs sind schnell ersetzt, hähä)
Und PvP-Server-Tanks sind meist zwar sehr sehr fähig im Bezug auf Aggro, aber wenn der Heiler 2% Mana hat zu faul mal eben 20 Sekunden Mana füllen zu lassen
Dazu: "Je PvP desto Assi" ist immer mehr die Tendenz (Tendenz! Also bitte nicht gleich allePvPler sich angegriffen fühlen^^)


----------



## Azerak (21. Dezember 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Nur dass die Heroinis gerade 1k-1,5k Dps erfordern - als die rauskamen ist man grünblau rein, hat 1k-1,5k gefahren und die ebenso locker gecleared.
> Dieser Punkt entfällt vielen sehr oft, sehr bedauerlich




Du hast nich zu ende gelesen.
Es geht um die heros wo 232er Equip droppt (Sprich die 3 neuen)

Und da ist es schon sehr sehr dreißt mit 1500dps reinzugehen.


----------



## Testare (21. Dezember 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Du hast nich zu ende gelesen.
> Es geht um die heros wo 232er Equip droppt (Sprich die 3 neuen)
> 
> Und da ist es schon sehr sehr dreißt mit 1500dps reinzugehen.



Nö.
Das Gruppentool erlaubt es denen reinzugehen, also ist es auch ok, die DPS reicht sogar.
Man muss dann nur mal ein wenig kontrollierter pullen/schaden machen und vielleicht sogar mal CC rausholen. Dafür hat man schliesslich Frosch/Schaf/Eisfalle/Kopfnuss


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das war vor 3.3 nie ein problem mit Freundlichkeit. Die Healer haben mich gern gerezzt... *heul* ein tank hat mich vor dem Tod gerettet..., aber seid dem Patch geht's völlig anders zu.
Der Healer beschwert sich wegen den kleinsten Kleinigkeiten.
Der Tank schreit: NEIN WIR MACHEN KEINE ERFOLGE, GEH MIT DEINER GILDE ODER SO. LASS MICH BLOß IN RUHE DU... (Weiter will ich nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und so geht's bei fast jeder Instanz...


----------



## Strickjacke (21. Dezember 2009)

T3rm1n4tor schrieb:


> Ja, das war vor 3.3 nie ein problem mit Freundlichkeit. Die Healer haben mich gern gerezzt... *heul* ein tank hat mich vor dem Tod gerettet..., aber seid dem Patch geht's völlig anders zu.
> Der Healer beschwert sich wegen den kleinsten Kleinigkeiten.
> Der Tank schreit: NEIN WIR MACHEN KEINE ERFOLGE, GEH MIT DEINER GILDE ODER SO. LASS MICH BLOß IN RUHE DU... (Weiter will ich nicht gehen
> 
> ...




Muss ich dir leider völlig zustimmen.
Die Heiler sind meist faul und melden sich nur als Heiler an damit sie schneller im Tool einer Gruppe zugewiesen werden.
Lauf doch REIN in die INI!! - So ist es zur Zeit. --> ALT + F4 behebt das Problem .. Loggt man sich eben auf einen der vielen Twinks um.


----------



## Thewizard76 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann bis jetzt nur sagen das ich absolute nette Leute dabei hatte.
Es gab keinen einzigen der nicht fair gewesen war.
Mein Tank Schild hat in HDR non hc gedropt und der heil pala hat es mir weggewürfelt.
Als ich ihn darauf angesprochen hatte sagte er nur sorry hat er nicht gewusst und hat es mir sofort gegeben.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Dezember 2009)

also wenn ich merke die tanks oder Heiler werden zu unrecht von irgendwelchen dds (sind meinst blutelfen) angemault, dann helfe ich denen immer.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte immer Glück bei solche Gruppen. Wir sagten alle freundlich Hallo, buffeten uns und lagen los. 
Nach 15Minuten waren war ich bis jetzt mit jeder Ini fertig (naja, ich habe auch das Tempo bestimmt, war Tank^^)


----------



## asterodeia (22. Dezember 2009)

Also komplette Katastrophen hatte ich auch noch nicht, aber dennoch ist ein ums andere Mal einer dabei, der das Maul zu weit aufreißt... aber die hab ich auf meinem Heimatserver genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gerade heute wieder ein schönes Beispiel aus der Random Hero: 
Ich bin mit einem Gildenkollegen im SnG, nach einiger Zeit findet sich eine Gruppe und es geht in die HdS. Der Tank hatte einen sehr bezeichnenden Namen, so dass ich gleich schon gedacht hab "Na, ob das gut geht..." - Es ging nicht gut. Der Tank konnte partout keine Aggro halten und hat alle anderen dafür verantwortlich gemacht. Auf dem Weg zum ersten Boss hat er dann eine Mobgruppe gepullt und die Gruppe verlassen. Hat wohl gedacht, er könnte uns damit eins reinwürgen... gut, dass ich einen Druiden spiele^^
Wir haben dann beschlossen erstmal mit mir als Tank weiter zu machen bis wir einen Ersatz gefunden haben. Das hat auch nicht lang gedauert, nur leider hat der Ersatz, kaum dass er gesehen hat, welche Ini ihn erwartet, auch gleich wieder die Gruppe verlassen, ohne ein Wort gesagt zu haben... Letzten Endes hab ich die Instanz zu Ende getankt und die restliche Gruppe war vollkommen in Ordnung, zwar wortkarg, aber es hat auch keiner geflamed oder ähnliches.

Allein die Aktion des Ersatztanks find ich unmöglich... ich mein, wenn ich mich für die Random Ini eintrage, dann nehm ich was kommt und lass nicht die Gruppe hängen, die mölicherweise schon ne Weile wartet... aber mit der Meinung bin ich wohl relativ allein.


----------



## AkihiraSan (22. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir liefs bis dato eigentlich immer nett ab!! okokok, ...ab und an ein kurzes "cucu" am ende, aber , hey, ich will ja auch keine arien labbern!
aber:
IMMER mind. ein "hi" zu beginn, meist ein "moinmoin" , sogar ein "servas" war schon dabei, während der ini waren zu 88% schlachtzugsymbole da und am ende zu über 50% ein "thx" !!

soweit mein bericht zum thema!

cu in einer ini + thx fürs lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nusku (22. Dezember 2009)

80% der Gruppen sind gut und bei den restlichen 20% sieht man erstmal wie viele WoW Spieler auf dem Klo gesessen haben als der liebe Gott die Intelligenz verteilte.
Aber das Problem hatte man ja auch schon auf seinem Heimatserver. Nur jetzt durch den neuen SNG wird es etwas globaler.
Bei uns im Kreise (Gilde und Freunde) haben wir schon vor einiger Zeit angefangen eine kleine Datenbank zu führen. Darin notieren wir, hauptsächlich für unseren Server, die Spieler die ein rein a...z....s Verhalten an den Tag legen oder mitten in den Gruppen/im Raid abhauen. 
Komt man halt irgendwann mal wieder in so eine Gruppe wo so ein Fall drin ist-> Sorry aber ich gehe aus Gruppe weil hier Spieler xy sich in der Vergangenheit durch ein recht a...z....s Verhalten in einer Gruppe berühmt gemacht hat. 
So handhaben wir das.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. Dezember 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Was aber sich herauskristallisiert als Tendenz:
> 
> Sobald man PvP-Server-DDs dabei hat,  sind diese absolute Aggromaschinen, scheiss drauf ob Aggro, der Heiler richtet es ja (tu ich nicht, DDs sind schnell ersetzt, hähä)
> Und PvP-Server-Tanks sind meist zwar sehr sehr fähig im Bezug auf Aggro, aber wenn der Heiler 2% Mana hat zu faul mal eben 20 Sekunden Mana füllen zu lassen
> Dazu: "Je PvP desto Assi" ist immer mehr die Tendenz (Tendenz! Also bitte nicht gleich allePvPler sich angegriffen fühlen^^)



Sehr merkwürdig! Ich spiele seit jeher auch auf einem PvP Server und kann dir sagen das der Grossteil der Spieler dort alles andere als stumpfe PvP´ler sind. Ich für meinen Teil mache eigentlich sowenig PvP wie nötig und kenne viele andere auf meinem Server die das auch so sehen.
Eine der Hauptgründe warum ich auf einem PvP Server Spiele ist dass ich es reichlich unrealistisch finde dass der Feind einem auf einen PvE server niemals gefährlich wird und ich es als zusätzliches Abenteuer erachte in der Wildnis niemals wirklich sicher zu sein.

Auf einem PvP Server zu spielen macht einen mit sicherheit nicht zum schlechten PvE´ler. Du verallgemeinerst da etwas. Und nein mein kleiner gnomischer Magier kann seine Aggro sogar sehr gut im Zaum halten und mein Tank ist durchaus in der Lage zu warten bis der Heiler genug Mana hat. Ich bezweifle auch mal ganz stark dass ich da ne Ausnahme bin denn das was du da als Tendenz hinstellst ist mir bei mir auf dem Server äusserst selten untergekommen.

Nicht´s für ungut aber ich denke du hast da stark übertriebene Vorurteile und solltest deine Beobachtung nochmal intensiver und Selbstkritischer intensivieren. Diese Aussage kann ich so nunmal nicht stehen lassen, ich mag es nicht in enge Schubladen gezwängt zu werden.


----------



## Aremetis (22. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe zu 90% ppsotive Erlebnisse mit dem LFG Tool gemacht.  Klar findet man da nicht Freundschaftebn für's Leben - aber will ja auch keiner.

Am Anfang der Ini   "Hi" "Moin"  etc.  Buffen  und die meisten Mages machen sogar von alleine einen Tisch.

Und am Ende der Ini  "thx"  "cu" "Danke"   etc.

Sounds good.


Und ohne jetzt irgendwem auf die Füsse zu treten, aber bei meinem Realmpool scheint sich ein Trend abzuzeichnen:

sehr positiv aufgefallen sind mir die Spieler der Realms:

Gilneas
Khaz'goroth
Lothar
Malygos


Und eher negativ Spieler von:

Rexxar   (gerade hier scheinen sich die "Kaputten" zu häufen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Ysera


Aber wie gesagt - meine subjektive Erfahrung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Dezember 2009)

Freundlichkeit der Spieler hat bisher meist gepasst. Sollte sich mal ein Spieler danebenbenommen haben, dann dadurch, dass er die Gruppe kommentarlos verlassen hat. 

Einen lieben Gruß an die Leute der Silbernen Hand. Spiele sehr gerne mit euch zusammen.


----------



## soul6 (22. Dezember 2009)

Auch viel positives erlebt, nur eins ist immer witzig : OCULUS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon paarmal erlebt, das die Spieler reingeportet werden...und 5 Sekunden später die Gruppe wieder verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie dürfte Oculus, auch nach dem nerv nicht wirklich beliebt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (versteh ich gar nicht^^^^)

lg
randy


----------



## Pizzaboy (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich persönlich habe so gut wie nur positive erfahrungen gemacht kann vllt auch daran liegen das wir tank heal und 2 dd stellen und nur 1 rnd suchen ,aber man wird auch schnell bösest geflamed.

Folgende situation

Seelenschmiede endboss: wir alle wissen bei gespiegelte seele dmg stop ich geh mit meinem schurken vom boss weg und seh den fury warri fröhlich dem boss eine kelle nach der anderen geben schaue mir die profile an und sehe die seele geht auf unseren heiler welcher dann mit einer kelle vom krieger über die wuppa geschickt wird.
Wipe.
Beim laufen in die inni was ist denn nun schief gelaufen ?: fragt der heiler. ich daraufhin kannst dich bei Spieler xy bedanken 
Spieler xy : wieso denn ?? Ich : du hast den heiler getötet .xy: du boonschurke hast überhaupt keine ahnung .......und der flame ging weiter............
na ja zu 99% bekommt man freundliche leute


----------



## Firedragon0 (22. Dezember 2009)

Liegt aber vielleicht daran das die meisten Leute gar nicht wissen was der Skill "Gespiegelte Seele" auswirkt^^

Negative Erfahrung mit den Spielern von den folgenden Realms ( nicht nur Inzen sondern auch BGs ) 

Khaz'goroth
Lothar
Rexxar ( dabei komm ich daher und muss mich für die vielen vollpfosten schämen )


----------



## Tolan (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei einer solchen Menge von Spielern fallen die paar Pappnasen eher nicht auf. Die meisten 
sind freundlich und höflich.
Grüsse


----------



## Testare (22. Dezember 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdig! Ich spiele seit jeher auch auf einem PvP Server und kann dir sagen das der Grossteil der Spieler dort alles andere als stumpfe PvP´ler sind. Ich für meinen Teil mache eigentlich sowenig PvP wie nötig und kenne viele andere auf meinem Server die das auch so sehen.
> Eine der Hauptgründe warum ich auf einem PvP Server Spiele ist dass ich es reichlich unrealistisch finde dass der Feind einem auf einen PvE server niemals gefährlich wird und ich es als zusätzliches Abenteuer erachte in der Wildnis niemals wirklich sicher zu sein.
> 
> Auf einem PvP Server zu spielen macht einen mit sicherheit nicht zum schlechten PvE´ler. Du verallgemeinerst da etwas. Und nein mein kleiner gnomischer Magier kann seine Aggro sogar sehr gut im Zaum halten und mein Tank ist durchaus in der Lage zu warten bis der Heiler genug Mana hat. Ich bezweifle auch mal ganz stark dass ich da ne Ausnahme bin denn das was du da als Tendenz hinstellst ist mir bei mir auf dem Server äusserst selten untergekommen.
> ...



Tut mir leid zu widersprechen, über 300 Randominis auf 2 Reampools sind schon ein relativ guter Eindruck, und es ist wirklich eine Tendenz. Tendenz heisst längst nicht dass alle dort so sind, um Gottes Willen. Tendenz heisst nur diese Spieler fallen stärker auf. Vorurteile habe ich wirklich keine, mir ist es eigentlich wirklich egal wer von wo kommt und spielt, ob er PvP mag oder PvEler ist usw. 
Nur die Art und insbesondere Ausdrucksweise fällt desöfteren ins Auge, leider.


----------



## Descartes (22. Dezember 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> sehr positiv aufgefallen sind mir die Spieler der Realms:
> 
> Gilneas
> Khaz'goroth
> ...


Mhh Inwiefern ist Ysera dir negative aufgefallen? Mich Interessiert es nur weil ich dort zocke.^^
Und Jo Rexxar sind schlimm sobald einer von denen dabei ist entweder nur gogogo oder sonst was....


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (22. Dezember 2009)

Also welcher Server mir negativ aufgefallen ist war Ambossar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Folgende Situation:
Ich geh mir meinem frischen 80er Dk Pdc normal um ihn ein bissl zu equippen.
1ster Boss liegt und die Tankhose droppt unser Tank macht need und freut sich als er sie bekommt.
Ein Pala Tank vom Server Ambossar! Mit ihm ein fury krieger von Ambossar fast nur 232 equippt!
Alles liegt schließlich auch der Endboss und siehe da der Ring und der Plattengürtel droppen. 
Ich mach natürlich Bedarf aber als es dann ausgewürfelt wurde traute ich meinen Augen nicht.
Pala !Tank! gewinnt den DD Ring und unser lieber Krieger der schon einen 232 Gürtel an hat würfelt mir den
200 Gürtel weg. Ich fand das echt so arm.

Naja Mfg Shadow


----------



## dergrossegonzo (22. Dezember 2009)

Gestern das erste Mal negative Erfahrung mit einem Spieler dem es nicht schnell genug
gehen konnte, wir alle Noobs waren und er ständig "OMG" und "OMFG" schrieb.

Ich war mit einem Twink der alles nur Level 200 und 219 trägt unterwegs und er meckert über
meine DPS.
Am Ende erklärte ich ihm das mein Main 1,5 K DPS mehr macht als sein "Held" das hat er
noch nicht mal *verstanden. * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, und ich hab den nicht auf die Igno-Liste gekriegt (geht das nicht mit Spielern anderer Realms ?)
Ich dachte das geht, hab ihn angewählt und auf Ingo - geht nicht. Name eingegeben - geht nicht.

Mist, aber wie groß ist die Chance, den je wieder zu sehen ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _(Zum Glück)_


----------



## madmurdock (22. Dezember 2009)

Unterschiedlich fand ich bis jetzt nur das Chataufkommen, was sich meist auf "Hi und Bye" reduziert. Aber das liegt auch groesstenteils daran, dass man erstens die Spieler nie wieder sehen wird, so dass die "Kennenlernphase" eh fürn Poppes is und zweitens man die Inis eh auswendig kennt und nach 8-20 Minuten fertig ist.

Die Itemidioten gibts siehe Post 529 gibts leider überall mal wieder, aber damit muss man halt mitleben koennen, wenn man Wow spielt.


----------



## The_Ground_Zero (22. Dezember 2009)

Die Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe:
derb schnelle run´s
Amüsante Leute
und viele Marken in wenig Zeit


man last es euch doch am hintern vorbei gehn das es Leute gibt die denken das sie was besseres sind.
und zum Thema Item weg looten:

Wollte bei uns auch nen Tank von nen anderen Realm machen.
er meinte wenn er auf das DD nicht need machen darf geht er 
gut er meinte er kommt damit durch und kann schlau daher reden nur die Tatsache das wenn man Zeugen hat pic´s hat und nen GM bescheit sagt
ist diese Art von Ninja Looten nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremetis (22. Dezember 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Mhh Inwiefern ist Ysera dir negative aufgefallen? Mich Interessiert es nur weil ich dort zocke.^^
> Und Jo Rexxar sind schlimm sobald einer von denen dabei ist entweder nur gogogo oder sonst was....



Ja nicht der komplette Server, sondern eben nur enige Leute. Merke mir die Namen nicht, sry. Sondern das  xxxxx-Ysera  fiel mir eben leider auch schon mehr als einmal negativ auf. Aber eben rein subjektiv und auch nicht alle von Ysera.

Aber ich habe ja auch noch nicht sooo viel über das Tool gemacht

Pala Tank      27 zufällige Spieler
Pala Heal  > 100 zufällige Spieler
DK Tank        16 zufällige Spieler
Mage             48 zufällige Spieler
Hexe             26 zufälige Spieler

also nur 217 zufällige Spieler bis jetzt (wovon ja auch der eine oder andere vom eigenen Server kam)


----------



## Topperharly (22. Dezember 2009)

<- realmpool hinterhalt, server Todeswache, fraktion horde

muss sagen, ungoro (oda so), teldrassil (oda so) sind immer nette leute. spar wird wenig gequatscht aber stimmung is nie greitz... naja bis auf einmal als der tank mir ne zweihandaxt weggewürftl hatte PP


----------



## Vranthor (22. Dezember 2009)

Das Tool hat mich am anfang nur aufgeregt. Entweder waren leute dabei die den ganzen ganzen besuch in der Instanz nur am noergeln sind weil es zu langsam voran geht, oder andere die einfach nur total hohl in der Birne sind. o.ô Mich stoert das Tool einfach. Man sollte ein programm (wie der Schimpfwortfilter) einbauen. Das die spieler, die etwas beleidigend rueber kommen, einfach aus der Gruppe geworfen werden. Aber meine bedenken daran sind, das man dann garkeine Gruppe mehr zusammen kriegen wuerde ... Alles ist irgendwie sch***e. Wie auch immer, hoffe es legt sich mit der Zeit, wenn man erkennt - "Ach, mit dem war ich gerade auch schon in einer Gruppe. Vielleicht sollte ich mich doch benehmen"


----------



## Legendary (22. Dezember 2009)

Spiele selbst auf Shattrath (Realmpool Charge)

Positiv:

- Aldor
- Blutkessel

Negativ:

Nethersturm aber hallo...entweder sie sind pampig, leaven ohne ein Maul voll zu sagen oder ninjaen. -.-


----------



## Martok (22. Dezember 2009)

bin erst 73.

gestern  2 inis.
1x nexus
1x utgarde.

bei nexus is der mage einfach abgehauen , nach dem er die x-mas mütze net erwürfelt hatte.
haben aber instant  neuen dd gefunden.

andere ini war 1a!
keiner abgehauen


----------



## j-gordon-s (22. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Das is mal wieder das beste Beispiel für die - sry die Wortwahl - retarded Community.


Auf diesen Satz komme ich am Ende nochmal zurück.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Ihr beschwert euch darüber, dass nichts mehr fordernd is, alles ist in Guides nachzulesen.


Hab ich das? Wo?



Genomchen schrieb:


> Wenn aber dann doch jemand da ist, der mal keinen Guide gelesen hat (vor allem für ne 5er Ini, würdest du mir da mit nem Guide gefasel anfangen, hätt ich direkt selber die Grp geleaved), wird er direkt zugemault, warum er denn keinen Guide gelesen hat.


Hab ich nicht gesagt, dass ich so ein Verhalten auch bescheiden finde? Du solltest mal lesen lernen.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Und mal am Rande, man kann ihm kurz wichtiges erklären, was überhaupt nicht schlimm ist - oh hoppla, ich vergas, heutzutage ist das in WoW wie im RL, keiner hat mehr Zeit jeder läuft, nein sprintet sein lineares Leben ab. Oder aber man lässt ihn nen Guide lesen, was ner TombeRaider Komplettlösung ähnelt, was doch schon sehr nah an Cheats geht. ODER aber, man erklärt ihm nichts und whiped.


Traurig, aber der erste Satz ist wohl wahr, liegt aber natürlich in der Natur der Hero-Inis im aktuellen Patch. Die Expansion neigt sich nunmal dem Ende zu, ergo sind die Instanzen nur noch gut zum Markenfarmen für den Großteil der Spieler.
Was hat einen Guide lesen mit Cheats zu tun, legt der Guide für dich die Bosse?
In der Tat ist wipen auch eine Möglichkeit, wer diese wählt ist aber selbst Schuld. 



Genomchen schrieb:


> Und J-gordon-s, du kannst mir sagen was du willst, aber ich wette meinen Arsch dagegen, dasss du keinen Guide gelesen hast, und wenn, dann wird das de Erste gewesen sein, den du für ne 5er Ini gelesen hast.


Stimmt, ich bin mit Freunden am ersten Tag in die drei neuen Inis und wir haben es einfach mal ausprobiert.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Kannst mir viel erzählen, aber ich glaube definitiv nicht, dass du vor jeder 5er (!!!!!.....!!) Ini in nen Guide hüpfst und dich da einliest.


Nein, warum sollte ich, man kann wie oben schon erwähnt mit Freunden oder einfach nur Gleichgesinnten was ausprobieren.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Wenn ja, das ist arm, da stimme ich dir zu..nein halt, das ist nicht arm, das ist schwach.


Findest du? Du findest also was lernen wenn man es nicht kennt, sich informieren, weil einem die Information durch andere verwehrt wurde, schwach. Ganz ehrlich, von dir habe ich eigentlich auch nix anderes erwartet.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt, wenn du für ne 5er Ini nen Guide brauchst, läuft dann im Raid WoW bei dir im Fenstermodus, damit du die WoW-Guide-Videos ansehen kannst, um auch ja nichts anders als im Video zu machen?


Meine Güte! Ja stimmt, du hast Recht! Wie konnte ich das nur übersehen? Es gibt nur eine Form von Guide und nur eine Anwendungsmöglichkeit für das enthaltene Wissen in einem Guide.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Das is mal wieder das beste Beispiel für die - sry die Wortwahl - retarded Community.


Bei allem was du wieder vom Stapel gelassen hast, hast du wieder mal die Kernaussage nicht verstanden.

Der Typ kommt über das neue Tool in die neuen Hero-Inis und kennt diese nicht weil er bisher noch nicht drin war (sind zwar schon ein paar Wochen draußen, aber gut das kann ja vorkommen). Nun, er hat ein schlechtes Erlebnis, weil keiner bereit ist ihm die Instanzen zu erklären und ist erst mal enttäuscht vom neuen Tool (was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, was hat das Tool mit dem Verhalten einiger Spieler zu tun?). Dann rennt er in ein Forum und postet sein Erlebnis und fügt noch an, dass er wohl die neuen Inis nun niemals machen kann, weil sie ihm ja keiner erklärt.

Bitte? Genau hier kann er selbst was tun. Entweder auf die klassische Weise eine Gruppe aus ebenso Unerfahrenen bzw. Freunden zusammenzustellen und es über learning by doing probieren und, wenn ihm das nicht möglich ist, darauf hoffen das er mal eine nette Gruppe findet (stell dir vor die gibt's auch), also einfach mal weiter machen und nicht gleich aufgeben und heulen, oder eben einen Guide lesen. Sich wie ein kleines Kind hinzustellen und "Och menno, alles ist scheiße, das kann ich gar nicht machen, weil alle so böse zu mir sind." zu sagen, ist dann einfach nur arm.

Zurück zum Anfang (hab da ja noch was in Aussicht gestellt):


Genomchen schrieb:


> Das is mal wieder das beste Beispiel für die - sry die Wortwahl - retarded Community.


Das trifft voll und ganz auf dein Posting zu. Das ist also mal wieder das beste Beispiel für "selfowned".

Edit: Opera und das Forum bzw. der Beitragseditor vertragen sich nicht so gut (WTB "in allen Browsern gleich funktionierenden WYSIWYG-Editor").


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. Dezember 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Tut mir leid zu widersprechen, über 300 Randominis auf 2 Reampools sind schon ein relativ guter Eindruck, und es ist wirklich eine Tendenz. Tendenz heisst längst nicht dass alle dort so sind, um Gottes Willen. Tendenz heisst nur diese Spieler fallen stärker auf. Vorurteile habe ich wirklich keine, mir ist es eigentlich wirklich egal wer von wo kommt und spielt, ob er PvP mag oder PvEler ist usw.
> Nur die Art und insbesondere Ausdrucksweise fällt desöfteren ins Auge, leider.



Ok dann will ich dir mal glauben. Auch wenn ich´s immernoch merkwürdig finde. 
Nunja ich spiele hauptsächlich auf Kel´Thuzad und bin die von dir beschriebenen Probleme von da nicht gewohnt. Obwohl wenn ich mir den Handelschannel so angucke bin ich bereit zumindest was die schäbige Ausdrucksweise angeht, meinen Standpunkt nochmal zu überdenken. Ich bin aber überzeugt das jeder Server so seine Pappenheimer hat.


----------



## Virikas (22. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

also ich hab bisher zu 99,5% gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Zumindest was die Mitspieler angeht. Von den Instanzen her eher langweilig als Heiler.

Bester Spruch Nexus HC: Sag mal.. bewegt sich dein Manabalken überhaupt? Ich mein hey ich hab mein Manaregequip, damit ich mir das Trinken spare. Wir haben 2 Palas an Bord, so dass ich sowohl SdW+SdK und Erfrischung habe. Ich regge infight also ~1000MP5 +Holy Concentration. WIE verdammt soll ich da Manaloswerden? Hab schon versucht Manaburn auf mich selbst zu casten xD

Spannend wirds dann wirklich, wenn man mal normal equipte Leute dabei hat. Also relativ frisch 80, Durchschnittsitemlevel 187. 1. hab ich da als Heiler auch mal was zu tun und 2. kann man ggf. nochmal wem helfen. So wie in Gundrak: der Tank dreht die dicken nicht von der Gruppe weg, so dass auf allen fröhlich Krankheiten tippen. Da er als Tank schon noch recht viel Schaden gefressen hat, wars dann trotz Gotteshymne irgendwann nicht mehr Gegenzuheilen. Aber statt zu flamen, hat der Tank freundlich gefragt, was er falsch gemacht hat und hat ebenso freundlich die Antwort bekommen, dass er alles was kein Drachen ist von der Gruppe wegdrehen sollte. Zack schon lief der Rest wie am Schnürchen.

Genauso wie der DK der mit 900dps rumgedümpelt ist. Skillung Kraut und Rüben. Da fragt man halt freundlich ob man helfen kann und in der nächsten Ini (selbe Gruppe) fährt er dank vernünftiger Blutskillung (die ich nunmal am besten kenne) plötzlich satte 1,8-2k. Der Kerl hat sich ein zweites A...loch gefreut.

SOWAS finde ich persönlich viel besser. Klar hab ich auch nix dagegen, wenn die Instanz innerhalb von 15 Minuten clear ist (Burg HC) und das einzige was bremst die Laufwege sind. Aber muss ja nicht immer so sein. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer schön menschlich.

Thx für den netten run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :-)


----------



## Seonaid (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das neue Dungeon-System sehr gut. 

Mein Heal-Schami war zu Einführung des Dungeon-Systems 68. Finde in dem Levelbereich mal ne Gruppe für die Scherbenwelt-Instanzen. Bis Level 68 bin ich also instanzenlos als Ele-Schami durch die Welten gezogen aber für's Heilen muss man auch irgendwie ein Händchen bekommen. Auf Ambossar fast unmöglich noch jemanden für Low-Level-Inzen zu finden. 

Nun mit dem Dungeon-System bin ich sofort in ner Gruppe drin, bisher ausschließlich von anderen Realms, und eigentlich (bis auf winzige Kleinigkeiten) auch mit angenehmen Gruppen. An einem Abend war die Gruppe so toll, daß wir gleich 3 Inzen nacheinander gemacht haben. 

Wenn nach der 1. Trash-Welle in Sethekhallen vom Schurken kommt "ey alda, poste mal Recount", dann denke ich mir meinen Teil und kann damit leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Burg Utgarde hab ich zum 1. Mal geheilt und die Gruppe war super nett. Obwohl wir 2 x verreckt sind beim Endboss gab es im Chat nur freundliches zu lesen und ich finde es schade, daß man mit Chars der anderen Realms nicht gezielt in ne Inze gehen kann. 

Auch die Itemvergabe war bisher eher nett und freundlich. Wenn einer keinen Bedarf machen kann weil er lt. Klasse das Item nicht "bedürfen" kann und niemand anderer das brauchte, dann wurde freundlich gefragt ob man das denn trotzdem haben dürfe. 

Nur in einer einzigen Gruppe hab ich den Tank mehrfach verrecken lassen weil er nicht drauf geachtet hat ob ich Mana habe oder nicht. Der war aber auch eher nach Art Springbock unterwegs - flummiartig hüpfender Pala-Tank.....

Ich find's gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (22. Dezember 2009)

Aremetis schrieb:


> Ja nicht der komplette Server, sondern eben nur enige Leute. Merke mir die Namen nicht, sry. Sondern das  xxxxx-Ysera  fiel mir eben leider auch schon mehr als einmal negativ auf. Aber eben rein subjektiv und auch nicht alle von Ysera.


Das muss ich leider auch sagen -.-

Spiel selber auf Ysera, kenne hier schon die meisten Spezialisten ^.^
k.A. wie das hier mit Namecalling gehandhabt wird, aber wenn euch mal "Totesgangste" (DK) unterkommt, macht euch auf was gefasst xD
Das beansprucht die Lachmuskeln so dermaßen, dass die Instanz / der Raid eigentlich nur mehr nebensächlich wird ^^

Meistens komme ich als einziger Ysera'ler in rnd Gruppen, und meist klappt das problemlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, dass die Geschwindigkeit und der Drang, schnells möglich durch zu sein, ordentlich zugenommen hat... oder bilde ich mir das ein? o.O
Klar, mit dem momentanen Equip geht das Alles und man kann sich mehr erlauben,
auch habe ich jetzt nichts dagegen, dass alle Boss in < 30 Sekunden liegen
... aber das macht das ganze wie Fast food xD

Doch für mich als kleiner Arkanmage ist das doch ziemlich stressig wenn der Tank prinzipiell immer 2 Mobgruppen pullt und wenn die annähernd down sind schon bei der nächsten Gruppe steht xD So quasi tanken on the fly >.<


----------



## Dark_Lady (22. Dezember 2009)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Spannend wirds dann wirklich, wenn man mal normal equipte Leute dabei hat. Also relativ frisch 80, Durchschnittsitemlevel 187. 1. hab ich da als Heiler auch mal was zu tun und 2. kann man ggf. nochmal wem helfen. So wie in Gundrak: der Tank dreht die dicken nicht von der Gruppe weg, so dass auf allen fröhlich Krankheiten tippen. Da er als Tank schon noch recht viel Schaden gefressen hat, wars dann trotz Gotteshymne irgendwann nicht mehr Gegenzuheilen. Aber statt zu flamen, hat der Tank freundlich gefragt, was er falsch gemacht hat und hat ebenso freundlich die Antwort bekommen, dass er alles was kein Drachen ist von der Gruppe wegdrehen sollte. Zack schon lief der Rest wie am Schnürchen.
> 
> Genauso wie der DK der mit 900dps rumgedümpelt ist. Skillung Kraut und Rüben. Da fragt man halt freundlich ob man helfen kann und in der nächsten Ini (selbe Gruppe) fährt er dank vernünftiger Blutskillung (die ich nunmal am besten kenne) plötzlich satte 1,8-2k. Der Kerl hat sich ein zweites A...loch gefreut.
> 
> ...



ganz genauso seh ich das auch... Klar kann ich mir als DD'ler auch jeden Guide durchlesen - allerdings versteh ich oft davon nicht mal die Hälfte, weil ich eben nen casual bin und insgesamt mit der WoW-Fachsprache nicht so sehr vertraut bin.

ich bin echt immer froh, wenn ich mich jetzt mit dem LFG-Tool überhaupt mal in Instanzen traue, wenn jemand dabei ist, der auch mal nen bissel was erklärt... Und ich sage für gewöhnlich vorm loslaufen auch immer an, dass ich die Instanzen nicht kenne, weil ich bisher einfach kaum Inzen gegangen bin - leaves deswegen hab ich hisher noch keine erlebt, die meisten sagten einfach, ok, np - selbst nen Wipe hatte dann keine Leaves zur Folge...


----------



## Genomchen (22. Dezember 2009)

Sry mal Gordon-s. Du hast nen 3 Zeiler geschrieben und meinst, dass ich aus den drei Zeilen herauslese, was du alles im letzten Post erwähnt hast. Hier nochmal was du geschrieben hast, damit du weisst, warum ich sage "retarded Community":

"Du beschwerst dich über die mangelnde Bereitschaft dir die Bosse zu erklären? Ja, das ist arm, da stimme ich zu.

Du kennst die Bosse jetzt leider immer noch nicht, bist nun aber auch nicht dazu bereit dich kurz 5 Minuten mit einem Instanz-Guide zu beschäftigen? Das ist genauso arm, man kann sich auch mal selber informieren. "

Und ich habe nicht dich persönlich angesprochen, sondern das allgemein gehalten, da ich das schon öfter erlebt habe, dass jemand den Boss nicht kannte und man ihm den Vorwurf machte, nen Guide zu lesen. Und zum Thema Guide=Cheats. Gehst du auf eine SpieleTipps-Seite, dann gibt es dort die Rubrik Cheats, Trainer, Tipps und Komplettlösungen. Alle vier Dinge zählen zu den Sachen, die man benutzt um ein Spiel mit einer "Hilfe" leichter zu schaffen. In gewisser Weise verschafft man sich dem gegenüber, der die Fähigkeiten selber herausfindet, sie mühseelig auf nen Zettel schreibt, sein Kampflog nochmal durchgeht, nen Vorteil.
Und der Kern deiner Aussage war nicht, dass er an der "Stelle selber was machen kann", sondern du fandest es arm, dass er erwartet oder es schade findet, dass man ihm den Boss nicht erklärt. Und du findest es arm, dass er nicht wie alle anderen direkt zu nem Guide hüpft. Gut seine Aussage, dass er "nun niemals" diese Inis sehen wird, ist natürlich übertrieben. Aber trotzdem finde ich es gut, dass er nicht gleich nen Guide zur Hand genommen hat, sondern sich das per Kommunikation erarbeitet, oder eben durch lerning by doing (wie du es gemacht hast, wie ich es gemacht habe).
Und pls komm mir nicht mit so Sprüchen "...wieder mal was vom Stappel" gelassen. Ich habe angemesssen auf deinen Post reagiert.

Edith
Und du musst zugeben, dass sich dein drei-Zeiler so liest, als ob du bei jedem Boss oder jeder neuen Ini nen Guide zu Rate ziehst.


----------



## Virikas (22. Dezember 2009)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> ganz genauso seh ich das auch... Klar kann ich mir als DD'ler auch jeden Guide durchlesen - allerdings versteh ich oft davon nicht mal die Hälfte, weil ich eben nen casual bin und insgesamt mit der WoW-Fachsprache nicht so sehr vertraut bin.



Das ist so ein 2schneidiges Schwert. Auf der einen Seite gut, dass du es überhaupt versucht hast. Auf der anderen Seite aber vielleicht (!!!!!) zu schnell aufgegeben? Die meisten Begriffe der "Fachsprache" sind doch lediglich die Begriffe aus dem englischen Client. Das ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber grad wenn man "nur" eine Klasse spielt geht das ja relativ fix zu lernen. Davon abgesehen, dass vieles echt Wort für Wort übersetzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten halt einfach Fragen. Ist doch noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd mal von ausgehen, dass ich wohl auch als Casual bezeichnet werden würde (trotz 4 80er Chars, davon 3 minimum Ulduar Ready und summa summarum ~300 Tage /played seit Vanilla WoW), weil ich momentan nicht mehr raiden gehe. PDK kotzt mich halt einfach an. Einmal drin gewesen und die Ini sch*** gefunden. Das war vor der Zitadelle, insofern konnte ich zu der Zeit auch kein Equip farmen... Wozu soll ich mich in ne Instanz quälen die mir keinen Spass bringt?



> ich bin echt immer froh, wenn ich mich jetzt mit dem LFG-Tool überhaupt mal in Instanzen traue, wenn jemand dabei ist, der auch mal nen bissel was erklärt...


Solltest du im realmpool Sturmangriff sein, sag Bescheid. Spieler die das ganze noch als Spiele sehen sind mir allemal lieber als Pseudo ProGamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lady (22. Dezember 2009)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Das ist so ein 2schneidiges Schwert. Auf der einen Seite gut, dass du es überhaupt versucht hast. Auf der anderen Seite aber vielleicht (!!!!!) zu schnell aufgegeben? Die meisten Begriffe der "Fachsprache" sind doch lediglich die Begriffe aus dem englischen Client. Das ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber grad wenn man "nur" eine Klasse spielt geht das ja relativ fix zu lernen. Davon abgesehen, dass vieles echt Wort für Wort übersetzt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimmt schon - nur ist es immer noch nen Unterschied, zwischen theorie und Praxis.
Klar, man versteht den Guide schon so einigermassen - aber wenn man dann vor dem Boss steht, ist doch irgendwie alles etwas anders, weil eben die Mitspieler ja auch nicht immer so reagieren, wie die es getan haben bei dem Spieler, der den Guide geschrieben hat - von daher frag ich immer leiber nach, auch weil jeder irgendwie ne leicht andere Spielweise und damit taktik hat - ich halt mich dann immer gerne an das, was der Tank ansagt...




Langsuir schrieb:


> Solltest du im realmpool Sturmangriff sein, sag Bescheid. Spieler die das ganze noch als Spiele sehen sind mir allemal lieber als Pseudo ProGamer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne, ich bin ja auf Krag'jin - der ist meine ich Realmpool Raserei oder so...


----------



## j-gordon-s (22. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Und ich habe nicht dich persönlich angesprochen, sondern das allgemein gehalten, da ich das schon öfter erlebt habe, dass jemand den Boss nicht kannte und man ihm den Vorwurf machte, nen Guide zu lesen.


Naja, nur so als Tipp: Wenn du was allgemein sagen willst, solltest du nicht unbedingt @xyz davor schreiben. ;P



Genomchen schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Guide=Cheats. Gehst du auf eine SpieleTipps-Seite, dann gibt es dort die Rubrik Cheats, Trainer, Tipps und Komplettlösungen. Alle vier Dinge zählen zu den Sachen, die man benutzt um ein Spiel mit einer "Hilfe" leichter zu schaffen. In gewisser Weise verschafft man sich dem gegenüber, der die Fähigkeiten selber herausfindet, sie mühseelig auf nen Zettel schreibt, sein Kampflog nochmal durchgeht, nen Vorteil.


Verstehe nicht wo da ein Problem wäre. Im Falle eines SinglePlayer-Spiels ist mir persönlich egal wer welche Hilfen wie benutzt, das ist seine Sache. Im Falle eines MMO finde ich nichts verwerfliches einen Guide zu lesen. Er gibt dir einen Vorteil, aber doch keinen Vorteil der zum Nachteil der anderen Spieler ist (oder habe ich überspitzt formuliert durch das lesen eines Guides God-Mode in der Ini?). Im Gegenteil, ist doch nur von Vorteil wenn jemand in der Gruppe besser über die einzelnen Boss-Fähigkeiten bescheid weiß als man selber.
Da ist der Gebrauch von diversen Addons schon eher kritisch zu betrachten, wobei auch hier gilt: Solange der Vorteil der Gruppe hilft und im Rahmen der Regeln von Blizzard ist, sehe ich auch hier kein Problem. Wer dann natürlich hinterher schreit Alles sei zu einfach, der ist selbst Schuld. Wer es Hardcore haben möchte verzichtet halt auf sämtliche Hilfen.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Und der Kern deiner Aussage war nicht, dass er an der "Stelle selber was machen kann", sondern du fandest es arm, dass er erwartet oder es schade findet, dass man ihm den Boss nicht erklärt. Und du findest es arm, dass er nicht wie alle anderen direkt zu nem Guide hüpft.


Nein, nicht gleich zu einem Guide hüpfen, das habe ich nie behauptet er müsse gleich zu einem Guide hüpfen. Nur kam er eben dann mit diesem Totschlagargument er wird die Ini nie zu Gesicht bekommen weil ihm nie jemand die Ini erklären wird. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass immer alles erklärt wird und gleichzeitg nicht dazu bereit sein, sich auch mal selbständig schlau zu machen. Mit der Einstellung würde jede neue Random ungefähr so ablaufen: "Kennt jemand die Ini?" -> "Nein." x 4 -> "Ich auch net, ich glaub wir lassen's lieber. Is ja keiner dabei der uns was erklärt." Klingt doof, ist es auch.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Gut seine Aussage, dass er "nun niemals" diese Inis sehen wird, ist natürlich übertrieben. Aber trotzdem finde ich es gut, dass er nicht gleich nen Guide zur Hand genommen hat, sondern sich das per Kommunikation erarbeitet, oder eben durch lerning by doing (wie du es gemacht hast, wie ich es gemacht habe).


Hat er ja nicht, er ist in ein Forum und hat sich darüber beschwert, dass das Tool schlecht ist und eben den schon oft zitierten Satz gebracht. Wenn er es denn wirklich weiter versucht, dann trifft die Aussage ja auf ihn nicht zu und er ist fein raus.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Und pls komm mir nicht mit so Sprüchen "...wieder mal was vom Stappel" gelassen. Ich habe angemesssen auf deinen Post reagiert.


Ach komm, den Untertitel Choleriker haste nicht umsonst.


----------



## Genomchen (22. Dezember 2009)

Den Titel Choleriker habe ich mir selbst gegeben, Schlaumeier.
Nun, dann haben wir beide andere Auffassungen bezüglich Guides. Ich finde numal, dass es viel mehr bringt, aufeinmal den Klick-Ahaaa-Effekt zu haben, als sich alles Bot-mässig per Guide einzuspeisen, um dann beim Boss nur darauf zu warten, dass er gelesene Fähigkeit auspackt.Und ich bin allgemein bis zu dem @ xyz gewesen, stimmt, da bin ich auf deinen Satz eingegangen, der besagte, dass er dann arm wäre (aus deiner Sicht).
Gut so gesehen hast du natürlich Recht, triffst du 5 Leute mit der selben Einstellung, dann hast du 5 Spieler, denen der Content noch in 5 Jahren genügen wird. Und so gesehen würde der Content Leuten auch wieder länger reichen, würden sie nicht die Guides lesen.
Und da is es völlig egal, ob ich in nem SinglePlayer oder Multiplayer bin. Es ist nämlich ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob eine Gruppe noch NIE die Ini gesehen hat, schon beim Trash dahinstirbt, also eine Gruppe, die vorher per Video und Guides geistig schon in der Ini war. Genauso is es mit (blödes Beispiel) mit anderen Games zB TombRaider. Ich kann Tage an einer Stelle hängen bleiben, die Lösung selber suchen, oder ich les 5min nen Guide, geh dann das Ding schnell erledigen, brauch mich aber dann nicht über den Erfolg rühmen oder freuen.
Und damit du siehst was ich meine, werde ich wieder mal meinen Titel in was umbennen, was nicht damit zu tun hat^^ Hast du ernsthaft geglaubt, der wurde mir gegeben??


----------



## j-gordon-s (22. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Hast du ernsthaft geglaubt, der wurde mir gegeben??



Ja klar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Nein, natürlich nicht.


----------



## Genomchen (22. Dezember 2009)

Mach das nächste Mal die Schrift grösser xD fast hätte ich

"Nein, natürlich nicht. "

überlesen hihi^^


----------



## Virikas (22. Dezember 2009)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> weil eben die Mitspieler ja auch nicht immer so reagieren, wie die es getan haben bei dem Spieler, der den Guide geschrieben hat - von daher frag ich immer leiber nach, auch weil jeder irgendwie ne leicht andere Spielweise und damit taktik hat - ich halt mich dann immer gerne an das, was der Tank ansagt...



Achso du hattest dich auf Strategie Guides bezogen. Ich war bei Klassenguides / Skillungsguides / Rotaguides etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Startegie ist immer so eine Sache. Die meisten Bosse kann eh auf mehr als eine Art angehen. Von daher seh ich die Bossguides da nicht als starre Richtlinie, sondern schau mir nur kurz an, was die für Fähigkeiten haben, damit ich grob weiss was auf mich zukommt. Vieles kann man dann ja eh schon von anderen ähnlichen Bossen ableiten. Und der Rest hängt dann halt eifnach von der Gruppe ab. Hero Instanzen werden ja mittlerweile kaum noch "strategisch" gespielt...


----------



## Genomchen (22. Dezember 2009)

So j-gordon-s, is dir mein Titel nun angenehmer?^^


----------



## LubuLegend (22. Dezember 2009)

Um fix etwas klar zu stellen: Die Plünderoption 'Bedarf vor Gier' gab es schon vor dem Patch, als WoW noch in den Kinderschuhen stand.

Ich denke oftmals, dass es an den verschiedenen Gewohnheiten der Server liegt. Bestes Beispiel ist hierfür die gefrorene Kugel. Die einen gieren, die andeen haben 'Bedarf' darauf. Wozu ich mich auch zu letzteren Gruppe zähle, weil es auf meinem Realm einfach üblich ist. Ähnliches Beispiel mit dem rezzen. Obwohl es auch eine kleine Persönlichkeitsfrage ist, beobachte ich desöfteren dass man Spieler weniger lange zögern, wenn es um das Wiederbeleben eines Gruppenmitgliedes geht. Dies natürlich Serverabhängig.

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur gute Gruppen, was eventuell auch daran liegt, dass ich mich entsprechend verhalte. Gebe Respekt und du kriegst ihn auch. Es bringts nichts den Dicken zu markieren, wenn es allen anderen in der Gruppe auf die Nerven geht. Es bringts nichts, wenn der Heiler den Tank zwängt schneller zu pullen, wenn er geade erst mit dem Tankinggeschäft angefangen hat. Alles beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit.

Übrigens - ich frage immer vor dem Bosskampf, ob auf die Kugel gegiert oder bedarft wird. Das löst das Problem von alleine.


----------



## Emor (22. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> war auch viel heros unterwegs
> das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war
> eigntlich wortlos war ^^
> 
> ...



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Entweder laeuft es so wie du gesagt hast, oder es laeuft sehr freundlich ab. (Keine Flames - Kein Gemaule nichts).

Und mit einem Ninja ist mir bisher auch noch nicht untergekommen, Kugel macht jeder bisher immer ohne ansage Gier... Rüssi wird eh alles Verschrottet (Disenchantet) .. Wenn ein VZ dabei ist. könnte aber auch am Realmpool Raserrei liegen


----------



## j-gordon-s (22. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> So j-gordon-s, is dir mein Titel nun angenehmer?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abschließend vielleicht noch was zum Thema:
Bisher auf allen Realms im Pool Deppen und Nichtdeppen dabei gehabt.


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich finde die neue Gruppensuche sehr gut. Durch die Serverübergreifende suche geht auch mal auf Nebenschauplätzen wieder eine Gruppe zusammen.

Und ich hatte bisher wenig nennenswerte, negative Erlebnisse mit Gruppen und Inis. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, das ich mich auf das Spiel konzentriere und nicht auf den Chat nebenher. Das heist also von mir gibt es meist nicht viel mehr zu höhren als 'Hallo' zu Beginng und 'Tschau' zum Ende. Aussnahmen waren bisher ein durchaus häufiges 'Danke, Gruppe hat mir gut gefallen' am Ende oder ab und an ein Hinweis wie z.B. 'Gegner können fearen. Zauber bitte unterbrechen oder Abstand von der Gruppe halten'. Oder auch mal eine Erklärung, wenn ich den Eindruck habe, es sind Neulinge dabei oder gefragt wird.

Meine Spielweise richtet sich eigentlich immer nach dem Heiler. Als Tank sowieso aber auch als DD. Solange der noch sitzt und trinkt, stehe ich hinter Ihm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Noch was zum Chat:
Ich verstehe nicht, wie manche Spieler im Gefecht noch chatten können. Ich muss da immer aufpassen das ich entweder die Aggro halte (Tank) oder die Aggro nicht bekomme, Mein Schaf Schaf bleibt, der Heiler geschützt wird, ... (EIS-Magier)

ad astra
Andreas


----------



## Muz (22. Dezember 2009)

nja hab mit meinem 80er nur gute erfahrungen gemacht , jedocht mit meinem 58 nur scheiße erlebt -.- wort wörtlich , fenster plop auf und joine dann bw , so dk als tank ein guter healer & gute dd's noch ... nunja ... nachdem der tank mit 5,1k hp als dk 2 x tankfehler gemacht hat und  alle aggro bekamen , leavte er  darauf mit der begründung wir wären alles nur noobs und sollen mal weniger dmg machen ... ... sowas is in den letzten 6 instanzen nur passiert das hier jeder noob mitkommt


----------



## Testare (22. Dezember 2009)

Hmm... habs jetzt auch mal im Lowbereich mehrfach versucht. 
Fazit: Im Lowbereich gehts ab wie Sau - im negativen Sinne. Da wird geleaved wenn die Leute ihre q haben, auf Heilermana NULL geachtet und danach der Heiler zur Sau gemacht wenns nen Wipe gab, die DDs pullen sich eigne Gruppen usw...
Die Tanks sind da die asozialsten Ninja/Flamer, die Heiler die die noch am Ehesten versuchen, die Gruppe zusammenzuhalten und sich sozail benhmen....
Aber auf 80 sieht man sich spätestens wieder, und einige scheinen zu vergessen dass Ignoreeinträge durch nen Namenswechsel nicht verschwinden....


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2009)

Also, bisher erst Zwei schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht: Ein DD dem meine Socklung nich gefallen hatt und n Heal, der darauf, das ich ihm gesagt hab, das er Zwei DD-Teile (ein Mellee und ein "Bei Schadenszauber"-trinket) anhatte damit reagiert hatt, das er mir angedroht hatt das ich "Repplosten farmen werde, flas er Nochmal mein Healer sein Würde...


----------



## Hasseo (23. Dezember 2009)

Heute erste schlechte erfahrung gemacht.

Und zwar direkt 2 Kaputte von Frostwolf und aus der gleichen Gilde.

Grube normal rein, weil einer von uns die Schusswaffe haben wollte.
Son Paladin von denen meinte er könnte als DD Tanken, bis ich dem Heal gesagt habe er soll ihn nicht mehr Heilen.
Danach wollten die 2 Knaller unseren Jäger raus voten weil es nicht schnell genug ging. Am anfang wollten die aber die ini komplett machen, war mir aber zu viel, da ich kein Bock mehr hatte noch länger zu Spielen.

Naja dann in den Tunnel rein und bis zur mitte hin, die beiden knaller weiter und die anderen Mobs auch noch gepullt.
Und auf einmal waren die beiden weg aus der ini. Dachten wohl wir würden wipen, aber habe dann den rest zu 3 gemacht.

So überheblich und eingebildet der Paladin echt der Hammer, 2,3k dps Angriffskraft und Krit Sockeln, aber große fresse das sehe ich ja gerne.

Bester spruch von ihm, er wollte ja Tanken aber vom Tool aus sollte ich Tanken. Fragt sich nur warum.


----------



## Tomratz (23. Dezember 2009)

Gestern auch erste, kleinere Negativerfahrung.

Zum einen wurde ich der Seelenschmiede zugeteilt (und das mit noch überwiegend blau und grün).
War für die Gruppe trotzdem kein Prob, auf meine Ansage, sie dürften mich ruhig rausvoten (wollte
keine Wartezeit haben), kam die Ansage, "jetzt bist du drin, jetzt bleibst auch hier". Fand ich richtig
gut. Na ja, wipe beim ersten Boss, weil ich das mit den Seelen nicht wusste, dann nach der Erklärung
kein Prob mehr.

Beim zweiten Boss dann noch mal gewiped, so bei ca. 25%, diesmal wars bestimmt nicht meine 
Schuld. Leider hatte ich danach Standbild und musste neu starten, natürlich war ich dann aus der
Gruppe raus. 

Falls einer aus der Gruppe mitliest: danke dass ihr mich Lowie trotzdem mitgenommen habt.


Später dann Nexxus: Eigentlich ne chillige Truppe, bis auf den Heiler, der meinte immer nur go go
und hat den Tank angemacht, weil der sich Zeit liess.

Geschafft haben wirs trotzdem locker, aber so ein gogo Roxxor Brüller kann einem schon den Spaß
verderben.


----------



## Cherubimon (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele im September genau zwei Jahre WoW hab da auch schon meine Sachen erlebt zwar sicher nicht soviel wie andere aber trozdem auch schon positives als auch negatives

hatte mal eine grp die zum kotzen war aber auch eine gruppe die so freundlich und total entschlossen war (egal wie oft wir auch gewipet sind) einfach die ini durch zu ziehen!

Aber im laufe der zwei Jahre sind die Leute die wirklich nett und respekt vor anderen haben immer seltener geworden.

Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde, da in WoW doch mehr oder weniger ein bisschen Teamplay gefragt ist.

zu dem neuen gruppen-sucher, hab mich am anfang nicht ausgekannt aber bis ich es begriffen hatte war ich total begeistert von dem tool!

hab meinen shami damit gute 3 level gelevelt ohne eine q zu machen

viel spaß am zocken wünsch ich euch noch


----------



## Virikas (23. Dezember 2009)

Gestern auch die erste negative Erfahrung gemacht..
Seelenschmeide Hero.
Gruppe bestand aus 2 DKs, 2 Schurken und mir als Priesterheiler..

Schon lustig, wenn bei JEDEM aus der Gruppe inkl. mir die Aggroanzeige blinkt. Caster tanken? Wozu, kann man ja wegheilen.. Hauptsache erstmal die Melees umklatschen. Auch auf Ansage nach dem dritten Whipe am Trash, ob der Tank nicht vielleicht mal die Caster auch an sich binden möchte, was ja nun gerade als DK Tank kein Thema ist (Todesgriff und/oder Strangulieren), keine Änderung. Die Schurken kannten Omen auch nur vom Hörensagen, aber Hautpsache ItemLevel 240 im Schnitt...

Naja nach Ablauf des Debuff Timers und 4 Whipes am Trash(!!) bin ich dann aus der Gruppe. Das war mir dann auch zu blöde... Wie soll ich denn heilen, wenn ich als Priester selbst mit Schild auf mir nen Twohitopfer bin? Naja, aber solang sich solche Erfahrungen in Grenzen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten mit meinem DK im Ocu gelandet.. Danach waren nur noch 2 Leute in der Gruppe. Hat sich danach aber recht fix wieder gefüllt und Ini war innerhalb von 18 Minuten clear. Ich weiss nich, was sich da manche immer so anstellen ..


----------



## Seifenspender (23. Dezember 2009)

Huhu. Ich möcht hier auch meine Senf mal hinzugeben.

Ich hatte schon sowohl positive, als auch sehr negative Erfahrungen.

Mit meinem Main (Mage) muss ich halt immer länger warten bis ich ne grp finde. Aber das ist np. Super Gelegenheit um zu Angeln und Bufffood zu machen. ^^
Und mit dem Mage hatte ich eig. auch nie wirkliche Probleme.

Mit meinem Tank-Twink nicht. Ich brauch zwar nur 5sec. um ne Gruppe zu finden, aber dafür erwischt man ab und an schon seine Glücksgriffe...

Das fängt manchmal schon am Eingang an. Mein Tank ist ein DK. Oft genug leaven schon alle wenn sie das nur sehen. 
Maulereien weil man sich ja erdreistet mit 30k Life unbuffed in eine Hero zu gehen sind auch an der Tagesordnung.

Aber 2 Toperlebnisse muss ich hier mal erzählen:

HdB: Der Healdudu meinte er müsste nicht in Baum gehen weil so noch DMG machen kann. 
Und der war auch so ein "imba-r0rxx0r-gogo" Typ der meinte er müsste die Grps pullen. Naja...ich hab ihn dann zwar freundlich aber doch deutlich darauf hingewiesen dass er sich die Aggro behalten kann wenn er das nochmal macht.

und die beste Story seit langem!

Grube von Saron HC:
Okay, mein DK is net so imba equipt, aber ich hab das schon öfters getankt und es geht auch. So mancher R0xx0r DD muss sich halt ab und an ein bisserl zurückhalten und mal aufs Omen schaun, aber sonst haut das schon hin.

Naja...jedenfalls fängt es an das ein Mage an einer Trashgrp stirbt weil er ovenuket hat. Ich hab das aber net gsehen dass einer zu ihm hin ist und somit konnt ich nix machen.
Maulerei begann mit "Wieso hältst du nicht aggro?" Meine Antwort: "omen ftw"
(ich möchte anmerken dass ein Verstärker mit 5k DPS mitwar, der seinen DMG gemacht hat OHNE overzunuken)

Bei der Stelle wo die 6 Schurken hervorspringen meinte der Mage er müsse als erstes hingehen.
Bang! Die Mobs spawnen, er steht ganz vorn und stirbt. Ich hol mir alle, und danach beginnen die anderen DMG zu machen. Alles klappt.
Er beginnt allmählich richtig unfreundlich rumzumosern wieso ich keine Aggro halte und ob ich mir zu gut dafür bin.
Die gesamte andere Gruppe hat ihn darauf hingewiesen dass man weiß das hier ne Pat kommt und das er selber schuld ist wenn er vorgeht. 
Dann war mal 5 mins Ruhe.
Dann bei Garfrost.
Bosspull, DD's machen Schaden, Heiler heilt. Alles gut soweit.
Bis zum ersten Saronitbrocken.
Alle gehen dahinter.
Der Mage nicht
er steht ganz vorn vorm Boss und Nuked wie ein irrer drauf.
Er zieht Aggro bzw. war durch die vielen Stacks dann auch unheilbar und stirbt.
Er schreit im Gruppenchat rum ob ich zu blöd wäre die Aggro zu halten.
Und wiederrum hielt die Gruppe zu mir. Is ja net meine Schuld wenn er allein vorsteht und hinnuked. Sollte einem auch auffallen wenn man das allein macht und die 4 anderen hinten stehen.
Der Heiler hat ihn dann ohnehin so richtig zusammengeschissen und ihm deutlichst erklärt WARUM man hinter den Brocken steht.
Naja...gottseidank war dann Ruhe. Ick und Krick gingen super, der Tunnel lief super und Tyrannus lebte auch keine 5Minuten.

Gut das die 3 anderen Grp-Members nett waren und sahen das er im Unrecht war. Aber nervig und beleidigend ist sowas schon. Vor allem wenn man dann selber auch noch die derbsten Fehler macht.

mfg


----------



## Oolie (23. Dezember 2009)

Anscheinend hab ich immenses Glück mit dem neuen Dungeon-Finder. Ca. 85% der Hero-Gruppen zeichnen sich bei durch Spass am Spiel und Freundlichkeit aus. Gut, es waren auch schon Vollpfosten dabei, aber das waren halt nicht viele. Allein das Würfeln auf Gefrorene Kugeln hat mich Anfangs stutzig gemacht, da auf unserem Realm jeder immer Gier drauf würfelte... Jetzt machen halt alle Bedarf, was das Ergebnis nicht wirklich ändert...

In welchem Realmpool bist du denn? Befinden sich dort verstärkt PvP-Realms drin? Soll jetzt nicht heissen, das PVP-Spieler alles Idioten sind, aber das PVE betrachten die halt mit anderen Augen.


----------



## Crystania (23. Dezember 2009)

Oolie schrieb:


> In welchem Realmpool bist du denn? Befinden sich dort verstärkt PvP-Realms drin? Soll jetzt nicht heissen, das PVP-Spieler alles Idioten sind, aber das PVE betrachten die halt mit anderen Augen.



Öhm. *schluck* "die" betrachten PvE genauso wie ihr und ja hab auf PvE Realms und auf PvP Realms gespielt.. bei letzterem bin ich geblieben, weil es die im PvE meißt besser raus hatten als die aufm PvE Server.

--------

Hatte eigentlich auch immer gute Gruppen, nur am Patchday war die Heroic direkt im Oculus, und es sind 3/5 nachm Loadscreen geleavt ;D


----------



## bruderelfe (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich weiß net auf welchen realpools ihr so spielr, auf dem wo ysera drauf ist gehts eigendlich, ok hatten bei 2-3 inis, auch mal mauler dabei, aber sonst im großen und ganzen alles freundlich!
Und was ich mal anmerken muss, das auch leuten die vllt noch net das gear haben oder noch net so gut tanken bzw heilen können faire chancen gegeben wird!
Habe es selbst erlebt mein heal dudu ist selbst erst lvl 65..
und vor 2 tagen war ich mit meinem main mage in ner hero ini hdz4 wo welche den erfolg machen wollten alle von einem server außer ich worde sogar in derren ts eingeladen!
also ich muss agen fühle mich meist richtig wohl, und bin froh auch mal mit leuten von anderen servern in kontakt zu kommen!


----------



## soul6 (23. Dezember 2009)

autsch, ich muß meine Stats mit guten Erfahrungen runterschrauben, denn gerade Superstory erlebt !!

Log mit meinem Tank ein und denk mir, mal schauen ob ich heute mit dem Herz-item glück habe !
Dazu muß man ja PDC normal rein und ich log über Suchsystem ein.............
Als ich die Gruppe seh, denk ich mir schon irgendwie komische Zusammensetzung....mmhhh ????
Dudu-Heiler...ok passt..... ein Pala als Schadensausteiler (na der könnte aus dem selben Grund da sein wie ich).....ein Krieger als DD (na der wahrscheinlich auch)....
....und ein FrostiDK...mit blauen Schultern und blauer Waffe (mmhhh komisch, der schaut auch aus wie ein Bedarfwürfelkünstler) ?!?!?

So die Reiter zu beginn down gemacht (ok, das ich sie markier ist Gewohnheit, denn so gehts ja etwas leichter; dabei ist mir schon aufgefallen, das die Markierungen irgendwie herumspringen) ABER dann kams....
die 3er Gruppe..... ich markier....schwups sitzt der Totenkopf plötzlich am Jäger..???... na vielleicht beim makieren abgerutscht.... nochmal Totenkopf auf den Krieger....
schwups, sitzt er wieder am Jäger..... ?! ok also doch nicht verklickt.... kurze frage an Gruppe :
"können wir uns mal entscheiden wer was macht ?"
sagt der DK: "den Jäger zuerst, das Gift nervt " 
Ich : ????????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DK: "na den bißchen Schaden den der Krieger macht, bekommst schon hin"
Ich: "äh, wie bitte ? "
DK: " na los gogogogo"
ok, 2 sekunden überlegt: enter für chat : "weist was, machs dir selbst und bb "   zum Ausgang geschlendert und das erste mal in 3 Jahren, hab ich eine Gruppe geleavt !
(ich muß dabei gestehen, dass ich mittlerweile auf das "gogogo" einen aggroaufbau habe, wie wenn 3 Palas gleichzeitig ihre Weihe zünden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

sorry aber ich kann´s noch immer nicht glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## failrage (24. Dezember 2009)

Weitere Negativerfahrung:

Gestern wurde ich durch das Tool mit 4 Spielern des Realms Arthas für die Instanz Seelenschmiede heroisch in eine Gruppe gesteckt. Es wurde nichts geschrieben, was mich allerdings nicht stört. Nach dem letzten Trashmob und exakt vor dem Endboss wurde ich aus der Gruppe gekickt. Da DPS etc. völlig in Ordnung waren ging es nur darum mir den Loot vorzuenthalten. Die anderen Spieler waren offenbar im TS. Als ich mich dann beim Gruppenleiter, sauer wie ich war, beschwert hatte, kam vom Heiler als Antwort: "Oh, armes kleines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

".

Generell bin ich der Meinung dass jeder für sein Spielerlebnis selbst verantwortlich ist. Diese Aktion war allerdings so unterste Talsohle, dass ich fast keine Lust mehr habe, mich überhaupt auf Random-Gruppen einzulassen.


----------



## Schami_aus_Leidenschaft (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher überwiegend positive Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn die Gruppen ein wenig wortkarg waren.

Aber das folgende Erlebnis geht absolut gar nicht und ist so asozial wie es nur geht ...

 Ich war mit meinem Priester heute früh mit 4 Leuten vom Server Antonidas, die zu einer (der gleichen) Gilde gehörten, unterwegs. Ich nahm also wie üblich den Dungeonfinder-Invite an, kämpfte mich durch die Instanz und stand vorm Endboss - urplötzlich wollten alle "Afk", dann wurde ich aus der Gruppe gekickt mit den Worten: einen schönen Abend noch.

Ich hatte am anfang Bedarf auf einen Rnd-blauen Umhang gemacht, da ich ihn brauchte, um meinen Twink - den Char, mit dem ich drin war - zu equipen. Diesen BoE-Umhang habe ich auch sofort angelegt, um jegliche Zweifel ausm Weg zu räumen. Als dann der Magier mit 219er Umhang auf diesem Umhang Bedarf gemacht hat, als dieser zum 2. Mal gedroppt ist, wurde ich stutzig. Ich fragte nach, bekam aber keine wirkliche Antwort.

Da nur ein DD gebraucht wurde (um 4:30 Uhr morgens!!!!) und Tank, Heal und 2 DDs vorhanden waren, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass dies systematisch bzw. vorsätzlich geschah oder zumindestens des öfteren praktiziert wurde.

Naja, auf jeden Fall hat es mich sehr verärgert, einfach vorm Endboss gekickt und somit um 3 Marken gebracht zu werden...

Edit: Hmm, wie ich sehe gehts mir wie meinem Vorposter ...

Grüße vom Server Alexstrasza
Euer Schami


----------



## J_0_T (27. Dezember 2009)

Man sollte auch erwähnen, das das Tool nicht schuld ist das man in ne grp mit idioten gesteckt wird. Immerhin kann es nicht die gesinnung des spielers scannen.

Und das man dann ne grp erwischt die scheise spielt passiert... dafür hat man dann wieder mehr glück leute zu finden die super spielen und ihre arbeit verstehen. sind halb leider immer die spieler die mies sind wo einem im gedächtnis bleiben.


----------



## Richtigsteller (27. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Guten Morgen :-)
> 
> Seit kurzen haben wir ja die Möglichkeit über das neue Suche nach Gruppe System die Möglichkeit schnell anschluss an eine Hero Inze zu finden.
> Gegen dieses System kann man nichts schlechtes sagen aber was mir aufgefallen ist ist der Umgang der Spieler miteinander.
> ...



Es sind Ferien...

Trotzdem wird WoW immer asozialer. 
Liegt jedoch nicht an den Entwicklern, sondern an der Erziehung des jungen Nachwuchses.


----------



## Redryujin (27. Dezember 2009)

in den letzten Tagen habe ich viel mit den Dungeonfinder hantiert.

War erst Azjol normal. Kaum habe ich die Instanzie betreten haben alle bis auf den Heiler geleavt. Keine Ahnung warum. Der Heiler hatte uns wieder angemeldet und nach paar Minuten kamen wieder neue. Leider haben wir den ersten Boss nicht geschafft bzw sind immer gewipt das der heiler auch geleavt hat.
Danach haben wir einen neuen Heiler gesucht und mit dem schafften wir die inni clear. 

Danach habe ich im selben Tag nochmal Azjol zweimal gemacht und das waren zügige runs ohne Wipe (ja das war positiv)


Jetzt da ich 73 bin wollte ich das alte Königreich machen. Gestern angemeldet und nach 20 Minuten drin in der Inni. Bei den ersten Trashmob war das Chaos. Das Heilbäumchen hat gepullt, der DD Krieger die Aggro, ich bekamm keinen schaden und der Tank hat versucht überall die Aggro zu bekommen.

Dachnach kamen folgenden Aussagen.

Heilbäumchen: Ich hatte keine aggro ich habe sie nur gepullt.
Krieger: Sry ich kann auch nix dafür wenn ich soviel DMG mache.

Alle hatten sich angmotzt und angeschrien.

Dann beim ersten boss sind wir immer gewipet.

Der Krieger DD hat den Tank immer angemotzt warum er immer die aggro hat und nicht der Tank. Und er soll mal richtig tanken.

Die komplette Gruppe ist geleavt.

Dann heute wieder die selbe inni gemacht. Die Gruppe hat eigentlich nichts gesagt. Aber das Ende war witzig.

Der Endboss war auf 25 % unten als der Tank sagt das er Essen muss und offline gegangen ist. Leider wurde es ein Wipe weil der Tank fehlte und am Ende haben alle geleavt.

Jetzt bin ich gerade wieder am suchen um den Endboss kalt zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Aber ich meine auch das das Niveao (oder wie man das schreibt) immer weiter nach unten sinkt.

So nette Instanzruns wie früher das Schattenlabyrinth gibts leider heute nicht mehr. Früher hat keiner Beleidigt eher das Gegenteil man hat Tips bekommen und die Leute haben sogar erklärt wie man Talente richtig nutzt.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (27. Dezember 2009)

bei mir bis auf 2 mal alles supernette leute gewesen.


----------



## -Migu- (27. Dezember 2009)

Gestern auch 1. richtige negativ Erfahrung.

Maraudon sollte es sein. 2 Schurken in der Gruppe mit vielen ^ und ´ ...  Ersteindruck mal nicht so gut.

Als der eine Schurke dann Anfing immer im Chat zu schreiben wieviel DPS er macht, wurde ich ein bisschen..ehm.."angepisst".

Aber der hammer kommt ja erst noch, er macht dann Need auf einen 1H-Streitkolben mit Int und Manareg.

Er könne es brauchen, es macht mehr Dps als sein Zeug, ich hab dann nachgeschaut bei ihm... 2 Vererbte Dolche...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sein Kumpel der auch meinte ein Yell-Makro benutzen zu müssen, hat dann auch Need auf einen Dolch mit Int und Mana-Reg gemacht.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, mir gings nicht um "*heul* ich hab mein item nicht gekriegt" (ich hatte sie schon), sondern ums Prinzip.

Ausschlusswahl und gut ist. Zu 3. fertig gemacht.

Aber ich habe noch über den einen Schurken nachgedacht, der mit 2 vererbten Waffen auf einen Int-Hammer need macht, weils anscheinend mehr dps gibt.

1. Möglichkeit: Er war besoffen (es war ca. 21:30).
2. Möglichkeit: Er war ein kleiner Bruder oder so..
3. Möglichkeit: Account bei E-Bay gekauft.

Naja, eigentlich ziemlich wayne. Wollte nur mal meine Situation schildern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komicus (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ja momentan öfters als Bäumchen unterwegs und es ist schon paar mal passiert das ich vor beginn angewhispert wurde mit dem satz "bitte nicht gleich gehn wer der dmg nicht über xyz dps geht" oder auch das öfters mal der tank ein "mom eben was checken" in den /p tippt und 2min später ein "ololo ihr kacknaps ich nehm den dudu und ihr könnt gehn mit euren t7 schiss" wo es mir dann nie schwer fällt einen rauswurf des tanks zur abstimmung zu bringen solange ich als heiler dabei bleib^^

Aber es ist so wie immer, wenn die leute selbst noch kein gutes equip haben wird rumgeheult wenn jemand nach den 5ten wipe geht und kaum hat man selber grad as beste wo man leicht über marken rankommt...naja es gibt halt schlechte gruppen und gute gruppen und merkwürdigerweise kein zwischending über das suchsystem^^


----------



## J_0_T (27. Dezember 2009)

Komicus schrieb:


> Ich bin ja momentan öfters als Bäumchen unterwegs und es ist schon paar mal passiert das ich vor beginn angewhispert wurde mit dem satz "bitte nicht gleich gehn wer der dmg nicht über xyz dps geht" oder auch das öfters mal der tank ein "mom eben was checken" in den /p tippt und 2min später ein "ololo ihr kacknaps ich nehm den dudu und ihr könnt gehn mit euren t7 schiss" wo es mir dann nie schwer fällt einen rauswurf des tanks zur abstimmung zu bringen solange ich als heiler dabei bleib^^
> 
> Aber es ist so wie immer, wenn die leute selbst noch kein gutes equip haben wird rumgeheult wenn jemand nach den 5ten wipe geht und kaum hat man selber grad as beste wo man leicht über marken rankommt...naja es gibt halt *schlechte gruppen und gute gruppen und merkwürdigerweise kein zwischending über das suchsystem*^^



Kann man so net stehen lassen... gibt nur gute spieler oder schlechte spieler... die machen es dann aus ob die grp gut ist oder nicht. Mir is aufgefallen bei etlichen posts hier, kaum ist eine bestimmte person (der störenfried wie wir ihn ma nennen) raus und es kommt ersatz das man ansatzweise ganz ruhig das ganze durchziehen kann ohne wipes oder größeren schaden.

Okay... manschma erwischt man nur schlechte spieler... aber das is wie im echten leben... man kann sich irgendwie die arbeitskollegen auch net aussuchen^^


----------



## Dexis (27. Dezember 2009)

bisher habe ich fast ausschließlich gut eerfahrungen mit dem tool gehabt. ich benutze das ding ehrlich gesagt auch nur einmal, für die rnd heroic daily. du kommst in eine gruppe, sagst hallo/hi/hoi/wasauchimmer, haust alles platt und lootest, bekommst deine marken, sagst tschüss/tschö/cu/baba und die sache ist erledigt.
auf der einen seite könnte man jetzt sagen: dabei geht der ganze charme des gruppen spielens flöten... sehe ich genauso, allerdings - was soll ich mich mit völlig fremden von anderen servern, die ich zu 90% nicht wiedersehe, großartig unterhalten? das ist einfach die andere seite der medallie, das tool ist mittel zum zweck, basta.
wenn ich erfolge oder sonstiges machen möchte, dann tue ich das mit meinen gildies, mit absprache im TS usw. da hab ich mehr von^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Dezember 2009)

Habe in diesem Thread mehrmals von Situationen gelesen, in denen man anscheinend grundlos aus der Gruppe geworfen wurde vor speziellen Bossen. Habe gerade eine vergleichbare Situation erlebt:

Ein Spieler, der kommentarlos die Instanz über Erz abgebaut hat, obwohl noch andere Bergbauer dabei waren und ihn auch darauf angesprochen haben, ob man denn nicht mitwürfeln darf. Da keine Reaktion kam haben sie bis zum Endboss gewartet und ihn dann rausgewählt.


----------



## Schami_aus_Leidenschaft (27. Dezember 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Habe in diesem Thread mehrmals von Situationen gelesen, in denen man anscheinend grundlos aus der Gruppe geworfen wurde vor speziellen Bossen. Habe gerade eine vergleichbare Situation erlebt:
> 
> Ein Spieler, der kommentarlos die Instanz über Erz abgebaut hat, obwohl noch andere Bergbauer dabei waren und ihn auch darauf angesprochen haben, ob man denn nicht mitwürfeln darf. Da keine Reaktion kam haben sie bis zum Endboss gewartet und ihn dann rausgewählt.



Ich denke, in diesem Falle war ein Kick wenigstens begründet. Ninjalooter halt. Aber wenn es grundlos passiert wie bei mir, dann verstehe ich es nicht. Das ist dann einfach total unberechtigte Lootgeilheit, auch wenn man die Items nicht braucht ...


----------



## Nibirion (28. Dezember 2009)

Am WE waren mein Mann und ich auch Random über das Tool in der Seelenschmiede.

Beim ersten Boss fings dann an.

Der Tank tankte ihn in der Mitte, als die Seele erschien, lief er nicht sofort zum kiten durch die Gegend.

Der supererfahrene VergelterPala schrieb dann sofort:
- "Ey du Trottel, du musst den kiten"
- "Man, wie doof bist du denn Alta"

Der Tank schrieb dann, dass er das erste Mal in der Inze sei und das somit noch nicht so genau wusste.

Kurz nach dem Wipe poppte dann das "Möchtest du den Tank aus der Gruppe entfernen?" auf.
Hm... von wem der Aufruf wohl kam?

Mein Mann, ich und auch der Heiler klickten Nein.

Der Tank blieb somit. Wer dann ging, war der super VergelterPala, der ist dann freiwillig mit dem Kommentar "Ne ihr Spastis so nicht" gegangen.

Da frag ich mich dann allen ernstes "Muss jeder Spieler mittlerweile innerhalb von ein paar Tagen jede neue Inze in und auswendig kennen?"
Fehler sind wohl nicht mehr erlaubt? Nunja.. zack, neuer DD war geladen, Tank wusste nun Bescheid und der Boss lag im nächsten Versuch.

Natürlich verbinde ich jetzt mit dem Servernamen negatives und denke mir.. heidewitzka, wenn jeder von Al**** so is, dann ...joa.
Auch in Random, vor allem eigentlich auch gerade dort, wäre ein vernünftiger Umgangston wünschenswert....... 
@Blizz, bitte beim nächsten Patch implementieren *g*.

Vermutlich steigt einfach die "Seh ich eh nie wieder"-Mentalität...


----------



## Kindgenius (28. Dezember 2009)

Also, diese "Ich seh die eh nie wieder" Taktik funzt nicht mehr. Ich war gestern nur 3 mal Heros und 2 Mal hatte ich den gleichen Tank und sogar 3 Mal den gleichen DD(der wirklich, wirklich unter aller Kanone war).

Auch sinkt langsam die Freundlichkeit und die dazugehörige Freunlichkeitsfloskeln wie Hi, danke, bitte, bye usw.

Vor allem Tanks scheinen wieder zu denken, sie wären Gott:

Ich komm rein in Vio Hc.
Da ein DD sowieso afk war hab ich aus Langweile die Mobs gekillt, die da immer am Anfang mit den Wachen kämpfen.
Das allererste, was ich in der Rndgrp im Chat lese war: "Kannst du den Scheiß mal lassen?", vom Tank.
Und sobald der Endboss down ist, Gier/Entzaubern auf alles und weg isser, ohne ein Wort. Hab auch schon manche gesehen, die die DDs ihre Sachen wegninjan.


----------



## Icejumper (28. Dezember 2009)

Nibirion schrieb:


> Vermutlich steigt einfach die "Seh ich eh nie wieder"-Mentalität...



Joup, und das auch noch ziemlich schnell !!

Immer öfter werden Spieler richtig ausfallend, wobei es sehr schnell unter der Gürtellinie landet.
Man muß sofort "allwissend" sein, darf sich keinen fehler erlauben, sonst kommt gleich die Frage: "he, warst du pfeife noch nie hier?"
Immer öfter verzichte ich auf Loot oder Marken und verlasse den DF.

HdR:
Der Tank fragte :"lame version?"
wir: was ist das?
Tank: ihr luschen...

Gut, jeder machts anders...
Wir killten die Mobse hinter Arthas, nicht vor ihm...

Also wenn ich so zum Start von dem Dungeonfinder so zurück blicke und das mit heute vergleiche, ist der Anstieg an frechen Kommentaren, rapiede gestiegen!! Die vernünftigen Spieler werden bald den DF meinden, und die frechen Spieler werden noch frecher !!

...dann dürfte der DF tot sein wie vorher...
da sag ich nur :"*schade*"


----------



## Alucaard (28. Dezember 2009)

Hmm gibt auch bei den Tanks halt schwarze Schaafe aber 99 % der Zeit ists das sich DD´s für sonst was halten....

Es kennt ja nun jeder den Spruch 3 DD´s 3 Ziele und wie ich in fast jeder Instanz die aufploppt festellen muss stimmt das auch aber die Krönung ist das so mancher DD um seine Unfähigkeit zu verbergen einfach mal einen Totenkopf auf ein Ziel setzt und somit jeder Depp denkt das das vom Tank kam.
Sowas hasse ich z.b. wie die Pest da gibst von mir ne Warnung und bei zweitem mal bin ich dann auch raus denn wenn ich mir schon für die Grp die Fresse poliern lasse habe ich glaube auch das recht die Zielvorgabe zu setzen und nicht irgend ein DD Heinz.
Was dann aber auch noch lustig ist das viele einfach mal zu blöd sind um den Unterschied zu begreifen von Zeichen setzen und Fokus setzen das ist dann auch schon lustig gewesen.

Kurz zusammengefasst als Tank muss man wieder mal ein sehr Dickes Fell entwickeln bei so manchen Zeitgenossen von Imba Servern aber das lustige ist diese Pfeifen dürfen dann locker mal 30 Min. warten wenn man als Tank die Grp verlässt also ist das dann schon ne kleine Genugtuung.


----------



## Tomratz (28. Dezember 2009)

Langsam werden auch bei mir die Negativerlebnisse häufiger, wobei die positiven immer noch über 90% 
ausmachen.

Seelenschmiede HC, ich mit noch nicht allzu gutem Equip rein (ja, schon wieder Seelenschmiede, weiss
nicht, warum ich der in den letzten Tagen so oft zugeteilt wurde) und dies auch gleich kundgetan mit 
der Anmerkung, wenns der Gruppe zu schlecht ist, sollen sie mich rauswählen, kein Prob für mich.

Der Tank, wie schon in den vorher geschilderten Fällen, hiess mich bleiben, ein DD sagte, dann würde
er halt bissi mehr Dmg machen, nur der Heiler hat rumgemault.

Das ging dann soweit, dass sich Heiler und Tank im Dauerflamen übten. Die Ini haben wir trotzdem ge-
schafft, aber nervig wars schon.

Trotz all dieser "speziellen" Erfahrungen in der Seelenschmiede ist die gerade dabei, zu meiner Lieblings-
inze zu mutieren, war am WE zweimal drin und jedes Mal ein epic Teil für mich gedroppt.

Fehlt glaub ich nur noch der Skorpion.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (28. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich auch nur bestätigen.....

Gut als Tank erlebe ich selten die Künste meiner übrigen Tankkollegen aber was die DDs teilweise reißen ist echt der Hammer.... gestern kam ein Mage mit nem 2500 Score in SS hero zur Gruppe hinzu der sich prompt bei den ersten 2 Skeletten selbst weggerupst hat und meinte nichts besseres zutun zu haben als den Healer zu flamen was fürn dreckiger Gimp er sei.... Mal ehrlich, ein age mit 12k HP der sich Selfowned und dem Heal die Schuld gibt? Hackts?

Was mir aber besonders auffällt und aufstößt ist das ALLE (egal welche Rolle sie einnehmen) absolut nicht dazu in der Lage sind zu CC´n... in den Hallen der Refelxion wipe ich trotz ansage regelmäßig weil es wirklich kein Arsch schafft ein angesagtes Zeil im CC zu halten.... 
Der Glaube durch Insatnzen hindurchgetragen zu werden hat sich mit dem neuen System derartig verstärkt das es mir schon bald den Spaß am Tanken nimmt da ich hab ehrlich keine Lust mehr für die Dummheit anderer geflamet zu werden....
Man wartet teilweise 15 Min ohne Tank auf eine Gruppe, kriegt dann schon son dickes Biest wie mich vor die Nase gesetzt (46k unbuffed sollte für Heros doch wohl reichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und verkackt die Sache dann auch noch...

Ich mag das neue System an sich sehr gerne da es die Zeit in der ich Instanzen bewältigen kann enorm reduziert hat aber was die Spieler daraus machen ist echt wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizz sollte den Speicherplatz der Ignoliste dringend deutlich steigern um sich selbst die Möglichkeit zu geben sich vor solchen Personen fernhalten zu können.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (28. Dezember 2009)

Öhm, ich hätte da die Lösung: kreiert euch doch nen neues ChatFenster mit zB dem Namen "ZufallsDungeonChat", in dem ihr ausschliesslich den Loot, Würfelergebnisse und Spielerelevanten Dinge seht, jedoch keinen Gruppenchat, kein /schreien, kein flüstern, etc sozusagen einfach alles weg. Man kann dann wahlweise sein Standardchatfenster offen haben, wenn man sieht die Grp is nett. Und wenn man sieht, die Grp is voller frecher 3-Käse hoch, dann kann man bequem in den "Stealth-Modus" gehen. Mir is das gerade so eingefallen, weil ich das zu BT Zeiten auch so hatte, da der Allgemeinchat in BT der Spamchat war. Hab mir dann nen reinen Raid/Gildenchatfenster kreiert und war glücklich. Werde das selbe nun für Random grps machen. Denn mich als Tank interessiert es recht wenig, was die hinter mir quasseln, hauptsache der Heiler hat Mana und steht in Healrange hinter mir.


----------



## Sikita (28. Dezember 2009)

Naja was ich sagen muss ist dass ich ´zustimme. Habe gute sowie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht als Heal und Tank/DD. 

IIhhh dein Tankgear is net so dolle... Naja...wenn man sich Tankgear nur auf Marken kauft is klar dass man net so gutes hat wie die Leute die ihren Char mit Main specc auf Tank haben....

Aber ich kann trodzdem Tanken auch wennch nur 37K mit meinem Dk ub habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem angesprochenem Healer der meinte lasst den Idioten liegen. Naja...ich rezze bei einem Wipe grundsätzlich die leute nicht. Beim Wipe läuft jeder und da mach ich keine ausnahme. 

Aber an sich ist das Lfg Tool seit 3.3 ne echte bereicherung. Man hat schnell ne grp (auser als Hybrid DD) aber ansonsten echt nice.

Die Hemmschwelle is echt gesunken... viele Leute denken sich einfach dass die Leute von nem Anderen Server sind und erlauben sich sonst was für spielchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (28. Dezember 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Und sobald der Endboss down ist, Gier/Entzaubern auf alles und weg isser, ohne ein Wort. Hab auch schon manche gesehen, die die DDs ihre Sachen wegninjan.


Du sprichst mir sowas von aus der Seele.
Jedes Mal wenn ich mit meinem DK in eine der neuen inis gehe und ein platte teil dropt (meistens eh beim endboss) -> tank bedarf (gewinnt immer weil mein würfelglück is nicht das beste) -> X hat die Gruppe verlassen....
Und ich steh blöd da und frag mich wann das Item wohl das nächste Mal dropt....
Vom allgemeinen Umgangston ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht viel aufgefallen, klar gibt immer welche die aus der Reihe tanzen und meinen sie wüssten es besser aber das ist man eh schon gewohnt.


----------



## AlterMann66 (28. Dezember 2009)

Das Level der "Umgangsformen" sinkt drastisch. Ich bin der meinung das es sich einfach gehört einen anderen Spieler zu fragen welchen Segen er wünscht. Weisheit, Einige dd ´ler bevorzugen Refugium usw. Auserdem ists immer gut und schafft ein behagliches Klima sowas zu tun. Aber nicht mal dazu erhällt man gelegenheit bis die Vollidioten ihre "gogogo speedrun Bäm Bäm " macros posten und mal schnell die Ersten mobs anballern. Das schlimme ist das mann sich nie den Spieler merkt sondern seinen Homeserver!! Ich muste gestern mit 2 oberochsen zusammen in der Schmiede landen welche noch wärend ich Manaregge zur 2. Mobgruppe laufen, aggroziehen und ich binn beim einfangen der mobs fast an Herzversagen verschieden. was sagt der Schamane ...."DU TANK MUSTE MAL BESSER AUFPASSEN !!" sein Depperter Jägerkollege war nicht besser. Ich binn nur ein Mench der versucht an seinem Denken zu arbeiten aber unterbewust wird es noch lange dauern bis ich einem Spieler von Alleria unvoreingenommen gegenüber stehen werde. Ich weis natürlich das es nicht Toll ist aber wie gesagt es ist Menschlich und das ist schade für alle anderen Spieler dieses Servers die Vernünftig sind.


----------



## Genomchen (28. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich gebe euch allen den Tip einen seperaten ChatChannel zu öffnen und das Ding dann halt ohne Kommunikation zu bewältigen. Ein voreiliger Tank wird dann schnell merken, dass posten und mekkern nix bringt, er muss nunmal warten bis der Heiler geregged ist. Genauso wird dann ein DDler schnell merken, dass der Tank ihm garnicht zuhört und dem DD die Aggro gerne überlässt. Ich habe mir ein simples Makkro geschrieben, welches ich vor jedem Zufallsrun poste:

"Moin^^Auf Grund diverser Ereignisse gilt folgendes:
Wer die Aggro ungerechtfertigt hat, darf sie behalten, 
Pulls werden ausschliesslich durch mich vollzogen. :-)"

Den Smiley am Ende setz ich hinzu, da es ja eine nett gemeinte Nachricht ist. Und lustigerweise seitdem ich dieses Makkro poste, bin ich immer an vorderster Position und es gab seither keine Fehlpulls. Es ist sogar so, dass Spieler postiv auf diese Message reagieren, weil sie offenbar merken, dass derjenige Ahnung hat.


----------



## Barnes66 (28. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hatte bisher immer nette Leute, war immer ne lustige Runde. Spiel und Spaß eben.

Nur dann hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen nen Mage erstellt und, eben per Dungeonfinder, öffters in den Flammenschlund. Dort waren auch alle nett, bis auf einmal.
Ein Paladin, welcher scheinbar keine Ahnung hatte, was er spielt, denn: Er trug Stoff Klamotten mit Int. Er ging garnicht auf irgendwelche Fragen ein und hat auch bei jedem Item 
"Bedarf" gelootet. Sogar meine schönnen Armschienen *ARGHH*. Naja zwischendurch wurde er dann aber rausgewählt, zumal er auch alles gepullt hat.

Dann hatten wir wieder schönen, nette, lustige Runden. Bis ich dann auf einmal wieder mit "Ihm" in der Ini stand. Hab mir das bisschen angeschaut und ihn nochmal auf seine Ninja-Loot-Aktionen angesprochen, aber hat weitergemacht. dann ist er nach kurzem wieder geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst war bei mir bisher alles toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (28. Dezember 2009)

AAAAArg da hab ich auch was...

Grube von Saron... die tanks unter euch kennen raufangs klaue das tankschwert vom endboss in hc...
ich war schon oft ohne glück drin... aber dieses mal hatte ich glück... ich freute mich wie ein kleines kind... das blöde daran nur das wir unseren priester heiler vorher gegen einen pala heiler getauscht hatten... und was passiert ich rolle natürlich auf mein schwert... freue mich im gruppenchat.. dann rollt der pala auch bedarf und gewinnt das ding... ich frage höflich ob ichs haben kann da ich tank bin... leave ... und dann gabs von mir zeter und mordio... und ein ticket bei den blizzard schülerlotsen bracht raus... kann ma nix machen da palas diese waffen auch nutzen können... argh blödes lootsystem...
heiler können nich auf stoff würfeln aber palas dürfen auf tankschwerter würfeln ... grr...
greetz


----------



## AlterMann66 (28. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> "Moin^^Auf Grund diverser Ereignisse gilt folgendes:
> Wer die Aggro ungerechtfertigt hat, darf sie behalten,
> Pulls werden ausschliesslich durch mich vollzogen. :-)"



Das ist ja mal endgeil ^^ !!!!!!!
Das ich auf die Idee nicht gekommen binn ist schade ^^ danke dafür !!


----------



## Kalle1978 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich Twinke gerade einen Schami Heiler hoch. Am liebsten sind mir die Tanks die wie in 80er Heros losrennen alles pullen und mir als Heiler die schuld geben wenn das mana nicht reicht. Auch vor Bossen einfach losrennen und dann sagen die hälfte an mana reicht doch. Ist klar deswegen sitze ich auch weit hinten und trinke während er die Grp wiped.

Noch besser sind die Platten DD die sich als Tank und DD anmelden und dann es nicht hinbekommen einen Spott raus zu hauen. Gott sei dank gibt es auch andere Gruppen mit denen ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Am liebsten sind mir Gruppen in denen jeder genug Zeit mitbringt und gedult die Instanz ordentlich zu clearen. Man merke sich, eine Instanz im normalen Tempo ist schneller durch als ein speedrun mit wipe.


----------



## Alucaard (28. Dezember 2009)

AlterMann66 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal endgeil ^^ !!!!!!!
> Das ich auf die Idee nicht gekommen binn ist schade ^^ danke dafür !!



Nix neues das mach ich schon seit Jahren so und gerade bei den neuen geschichten ists schnell mal passiert das die Grp wiped nur weil es eben ein paar nicht gelingt fokus dmg zu machen.
Lustig wirds dann erst wenn die Deppen noch anfangen zu meckern dann kommt dann nur noch Wenns dir nicht passt skill auf Tank oder verlass die Grp und Such ne Std.
Spätestens dann ist Ruhe entweder weils der DD blöd wie er ist nicht einsieht und leavt oder weil er sich zusammenreißt eins von beiden.


----------



## Ravènhunter (11. Januar 2010)

Seit heute ist mir aufgefallen das ziemlich alle Spieler die ich vom Server Frostwolf getroffen habe ziemlich unfreundlich waren.
Als ich mit 4 anderen Frostwolfern als "außenseiter" in der Gruppe war wurde ich sogar ohne Grund vor dem Endboss der Instanz aus der Gruppe durch "Voting" entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Sonnst eigentlich nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (11. Januar 2010)

Wie vorne ma erwähnt, habe bis jetzt eigendlich nur gute erfahrungen gemachtn.

Ausnahme waren 2 Palas einer der Leder trug, ein anderer der durchgehend auf alles blaue von den Bossen bedarf würfelt auch wenn er es nicht ma benutzen kann.

Einen DK... der sich wie ein bot verhielt... habe nix gegen dk's spiele selbst einen ^^

Einen dudu... den ich aber später wiedergetroffen hatte und da konnt er auf einmal spielen.

Nen Schurken der Abgehauen is weil in ner Ini eine waffe net gewonnen hatte.

Ich sag ma so das sind recht wenige probs... und bis jetzt waren die leuts auch super gut drauf. Scheine da wohl ein wenig glück zu haben ^^


----------



## Harlech (12. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich auch nicht beklagen, ich grüße immer in eine Grp und warte auch entsprechend bis 
die Mitglieder fertig sind.
Klar hat man schon mal ein paar Stinkstiefel dabei, aber der Prozentsatz ist doch recht niedrig.

Das schöne natürlich als Tank ist, dass es nur wenige Sekunden dauert bis eine Grp zustande kommt. 
(Find ich richtig klasse)
Es gibt schon mal ein paar DD die "Gogogogogo" von sich geben, aber da gebe ich nicht viel drauf, wer sich
denkt er müsste Entscheidungshilfe spielen, der krepiert halt. Ich tanke, ich gebe den Takt vor.
Und wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, eine Ini im normal Speed ohne Whipe ist schneller als nen Speedrun mit Whipe.!

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass gehäuft Spieler von einzelnen Servern ein wenig danebengreifen in Ihrer Tonart.
Ob das was mit den PvP Servern zu tun hat? Mit PvE oder RP-Servern hatte ich bisher nie Probleme.

Als Fazit:
Eigentlich kann ich mich über die Freundlichkeit nicht beklagen,bisher habe ich keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
(Wobei ich mir sicher bin, das alleine aus statistischen Gründen bald welche kommen werden)

so long,

Harlech


----------



## Rootii (12. Januar 2010)

Ich sag mal so.. wenn du normale Spieler hast, bleibt es bei "Moin" "Danke machts gut" und gelegentlichen witzen.

Habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit IMBA Leuten.. dank dem schönen Addon Gearscore sehe ich einen Healpala mit 5,5k GS...

Wie zu erwarten war dies ein eingebildeter Kerl, der meinte er könne alles besser und müsste deswegen jeden anmaulen.. hat ja schließlich ICC25 Equip an !
Kann ich ja gar nich ab sowas...

Der Fall tritt recht selten ein.. Ansonsten nur nette Leute dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McLucas79 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich halte einfach die Fresse, bis auf ein "guten Tag" und "Danke für den Run, biba".

Klar gibt es manche Sachen die mich aufregen aber die muss ich für die 20min keinen aufs Butterbrot schmieren. 

Gibt auch Grp mit dennen es richtig Spass macht und mit dennen ich dann noch die eine oder andere Ini gehe. 
Ich habe leider festgestellt, das das meistens die Leute sind die noch grün und blau sind. Wo man kurz vor dem ersten Boss rein kommt (in ner normalen Hero, wo grüne und blaue sich doch austoben können und sollen) weil der IMBA Heiler abgehauen ist und sich darüber aufgeregt hat das die die Frechheit besitzen Hero zu gehen. Hmm wenn der so IMBA warum heilt er es dann nicht weg. Aber das sind Grp mit dennen ich den meisten Spass habe.

Was mich dann eher Stört, sind Tank die sehen ohh der Pala hat nen Gearscore von 5500 lass uns doch mal 3Grp auf einmal pullen und wenn er es nicht wegheilt ist er ein Gimp. Und dann Gogogo man kommt kaum noch zum Looten vor lauter rennen. Und wehe es passt was nicht dann brennt die Luft. 

Genauso wenn in feste Grp kommt die sich für Gott halten. Kommt last uns den Erfolg machen. Klar ist man dann schuld wenn was schief geht, Tatsachen sind nat. was anders.

Ich vermisse die guten alten Hero wo man noch Ground Controll etc brauchte um durch zu kommen, da war wenigstens noch ein wenig Zusammenspiel gefordert.

Deswegen denke ich mir reden ist Silber schweigen ist Gold und halte lieber die Fresse.


----------



## Rootii (12. Januar 2010)

Wie gesagt.. die IMBA Leute nerven mehr als die lowis mit Blauen Equip.. die strengen sich an und versuchen nich doof da zu stehen.. die meisten ^^
HDR is nen gutes beispiel.. da wird geleavt sobald nen DD 4k Gearscore hat.. und dann meistens noch mit nem schnellen Spruch dabei..  "mit solchen scheiß DDs mach ich das hier nich" oder so...man brauch da zwar DMG aber find ich trotzdem affig sowas...

achja.. und ich denke du meinst CC in den alten inis? Crowd Controll? Gegner Sheepn und co? Ground Controll.. Boden Kontrolle..halte ich für unwarscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McLucas79 (12. Januar 2010)

Rootii schrieb:


> achja.. und ich denke du meinst CC in den alten inis? Crowd Controll? Gegner Sheepn und co? Ground Controll.. Boden Kontrolle..halte ich für unwarscheinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo geb mich geschlagen^^. Naja ich sag auch mal gerne Ground Controll dazu zu weil man die ja am Boden festtackert^^.


----------



## Timewarp85 (12. Januar 2010)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> war auch viel heros unterwegs
> das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das jede grp in der ich war
> eigntlich wortlos war ^^
> 
> ...



/sign

Fällt mir auch immer wieder auf ^^

Hallo...Danke Cya

naja lieber so als so ne Vollpfosten die dauernd nörgeln und andere flamen ;-)


----------



## Mahoni-chan (12. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist es immer unterschiedlich, es kommt halt sehr auf die Mentalität der Spieler an...

Gehe ich mit meinem Tankadin rein sieht es immer so aus
a) "WoW, du gibst aber gut Tempo auf, achte bitte auf meine Mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
b) "Ey du scheiß tank, ich bin OOM" (<- was schier unmöglich ist irgendwie...)

Gehe ich mit meinem Priester rein, dann halt ich mich geschlossen, heil die Leute und wenn sie sterben ist es
a) der Tank schuld der keine Aggro hällt oder
b) der scheiß Heiler tot, der sich offenbar die Relentless Teile erleecht hat

Gehe ich mit meinem Jäger rein, kommt es nur auf den Tank an, da gibt es ebenfalls zwei Gattungen
a) "Alda, ich Spott dir nix ab, pass auf mit deinem dmg oder stirb halt du spasst..." (<- So ein tank bin ich selbst auch, allerdings verlier ich nie die aggro :ß)
b) "Pass bitte auf und nutz Misdirection wenn verfügbar, dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


Ich selbst halte mich meistens geschlossen, muss aber gestehen dass ich einfach unglaublich gerne stänkere wenn Leute bulshit labern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das endet dann aber meist so, dass ich gekickt werde und ich darf mir ne andere Gruppe suchen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (12. Januar 2010)

nett fand ich auch den tank, der meinte mich als huso betiteln zu müssen, nachdem angeblich mein pet vom hunter 2 mobgruppen gepullt hat (wobei ich das immernoch stark anzweifel)... nunja, dem folgten ein wipe, weil anstelle von tanken dann mein pet und mich flamen aufm programm stand, während sich 5 oder 6 mobs durch die gruppe schnetzelten...

nachdem das geflame dann weiterging, hab ich dem tank  bei der nächsten gruppe einfach mal noch 3 mobs mit irreführung draufgeschossen, bin dann zwar aus Gruppe geflogen, aber die Repkosten fürn Tank wars mir wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (12. Januar 2010)

eigentlich alles relativ wortlos - 1x spassige gruppe (im positiven) erlebt. Sonst bleibts, wenn überhaupt, bei hi, thx, cya.

Aber um einiges Besser als das nervtötende ogogogogo, ich bin imba (itempost nr.. 4711, 0815, 3326, 89417 und will 84321, 97204...), nach jedem trash recount dps posten (außer man ist schlechter als nr. 1)....etc. von der sog. "Serverelite" - aber das kennt eh jeder.

Geflame gabs nur 1x über Tank, der hat dann noch gemeint, gut - suchts Euch einen Besseren und war weg. Nach 10min Wartezeit war ich als Heiler auch weg... ;-).

Der Turm-Run in ca. 18min war von der Erfahrung her interessant (als 1xige Erfahrung) - ich möchts nicht mehr machen - warum spielen die überhaupt?????

Im großen und Ganzen find ichs eine gute Lösung von Blizz.


----------



## Rootii (12. Januar 2010)

Haha is mir grad passiert.. musst ich dran denken an das, was ich heute hier schrieb..

diese IMBA 5k+ Gearscore palas....

Musste mir heute ganz Gundrak anhören, was ich für ein scheiß Tank bin weil ich 30 sek lang nich Befehlsruf oben hatte.. und er nich gerafft hat das Befehlsruf sonst von anfang an immer oben war ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und sowas ina hero.. facepalm.. imba pala 5k gs + ftw


----------



## Lotti30 (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe bis jetzt zu 90% nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Tool gemacht. Die lustigsten Gruppen entstehen seltsamer Weise immer am Morgen ( ich muss um 08.30 ) zur Arbeit. Davor kann ich entspannt noch eine Hero für die täglichen Frostmarken durchspielen. Keiner ist am meckern o. labern. Jeder wünscht sich einen guten Morgen und Holt sich noch schnell nen Kaffee^^.Auch ein Wipe ist nichts, was das Klima stört. Etwas nerviger wird es dann am Abend, wo dann doch der eine oder andere meint-Sagen muss ich nichts, höchstens mal maulen.....
Etwas mehr Höflichkeit und Respekt dem Gegenüber würde uns allen sicherlich nicht schaden. Im RL sagt ihr ja auch Guten Morgen etc.( bei mir gehört das zu einer guten Erziehung dazu ).
Deswegen werde ich weiterhin höflich und freundlich mit meinen Mitspielern umgehen, vielleicht setzt sich der uralte Gedanke von einem freundlichem miteinander ja wieder durch.
( hoffnungsloser Optimist )

Alles andere wurde schon X-mal gesagt.

so long


----------



## Redryujin (18. Januar 2010)

Ich habe in den letzten zwei tagen alle normalinnis der Stufe 80 gemacht und habe folgendes erlebt.

*Oculus:
*Alles hat normal angefangen. Der Tank hat die Drachen gekürschert was natürlich etwas Zeit beansprucht. Mir war es egall hatte ja Zeit nur die anderen haben dann angefangen etwas zu drängeln. 
Nach dem ersten Boss fragte ein dd einen anderen DD über seinen niedrigen Dps. Der wo fragte hatte 1600 dps der andere 850. Ich selbst fand es in Ordnung weil es ja ne normal instanzie war. Aber die ganz Inni gab der Magier über seine 1600 DPS an und wie imba er wäre. Ständig hatte er das Recount gepostet. War schon nervig

*HDZ4 die erste:
*
Alles fing wieder normal an wir haben uns normal vorgekämpft. Dann kam ein Wipe aber keiner sagte was. Nach dem Wipe machten wir normal weiter. Alle wollten nur schnell schnell machen. Jedenfalls in der letzten Phase zum Weg zum Endboss hatten wir vergessen Arthas anzusprechen weil alle gleich schnell schnell mobs umklatschen wollten. Kurz vorm Endboss fragte ich wo Arthas ist. Niemand wusste es niemand interesierte es. Ich ging wieder zurück (bin schurke) und sprach ihn an leider waren alle Untoten mobs wieder da. Natürlich starben alle bis auf dem Heiler. Danach hat der Heiler weinend die Gruppe verlassen. Ein DD gleich hinterher. Wir wollten einen neuen heiler und dd suchen leider war da Mittagszeit wo wir uns dann auflösten mussen: (mittagessen sprich RL geht immer vor)

*HDZ4 die zweite:
*
Gleich zu beginn sagte der Heiler. Lasst uns schnell die inni durchmachen ich hab nicht viel Zeit. Kurz nachdem wir anfangen wollten hatte der Tank einen dc. Der Heiler hat gleich ein Ausschlussverfahren gemacht und den Tank gekickt. Man hätte wenigstens mal ein paar mins warten können. Nachdem die Gruppe wieder komplett war haben wir angefangen. Der Heiler spamte uns zu das wir mehr schaden machen sollen und das wir das so und so machen müssen. Natürlich gab es ein paar wipes. Der Heiler hat ganz erbost die Gruppe geleavt. Der Tank leavte gleich mit. Dann haben wir ne neue Suche gestartet. Ein neuer Tank und ein heal waren nach 5 sekunden gefunden. Und jetzt haltet euch fest. Es war der selbe Heiler von vorhin. Der Heiler hat natürlich gleich wieder geleavt als er sah das er in der selben Gruppe wie vorhin ist. Der dd schami hat selbst noch gesagt das der nicht heilen konnte der auch er mitgeheilt hat. Dieser Heiler hat uns aber total zugespammt. Danach haben wir noch einen neuen heiler gesucht der nach 15 Minuten gefunden wurde. Die Inni lief dann wipefrei und in Ruhe durch.

*Burg Uthgarde:
*
Es ist zwar eine 70er inni aber ich wollte da den Erfolg haben. Eigentlich lief alles Reibungslos ab. Bis kurz vorm Ende der Eleschami gesagt hat: LOL ich mache mehr DPS als der 80er Schurke. (das war ich und ich bin auf Täuschung geskillt). Jemand in der Gruppe hat mich verteidigt wenn ich Schwerter/Äxte hätte und auf Kampf umspeccen würde würde er in die Röhre schauen. Der ELeschami hat dann gesagt das das ihn nicht wundern würde wegen den lvl unterschied. 

Ich muss zugeben das ist das erste mal das ich mich bei jemanden gerächte habe. Beim Endboss hat statt der Tank der ELeschami den Schurkenhandel bekommen. Woraufhin der dann auch tod war. Leider konnte der sich wiederbeleben. Aber gut die Repkosten hatte der sich auch verdient.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Random Instanzien wird gerne mal schnell über DPS gestritten was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist. Aber Leute das waren alle Normalinstanzien, da braucht man keine 5000 DPS.
Ach übrigens wenn jemand die Gruppe beleidigt ist mir das egall nur wenn jemand meint er muss mich beleidigen wird in Zukunft auch den Schurkenhandel bekommen bis sich der jenige Entschuldigt.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Halle der Blitze:
*
Die Inni lief reibungslos und spamfrei ab. Das war mal ein positives Ereignis



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Noch eines zur Sache: Ich bin Schurke und auf Täuschung geskillt. Ich werde zwar nie Raiden weil ich mehr PVP machen will. Aber ich lass mir von NIEMANDEN vorschreiben welchen Skill ich haben muss. Ich spiel das was mir Spass macht. Und wenns euch nicht passt könnt ihr ja die Inni wieder leaven. Trotzdem wird mein skill der gleich bleiben. Auch wenn ich auf dem letzten Platz der Schadensliste bin.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (18. Januar 2010)

Redryujin schrieb:


> *Burg Uthgarde:
> *
> Es ist zwar eine 70er inni aber ich wollte da den Erfolg haben. Eigentlich lief alles Reibungslos ab. Bis kurz vorm Ende der Eleschami gesagt hat: LOL ich mache mehr DPS als der 80er Schurke. (das war ich und ich bin auf Täuschung geskillt). Jemand in der Gruppe hat mich verteidigt wenn ich Schwerter/Äxte hätte und auf Kampf umspeccen würde würde er in die Röhre schauen. Der ELeschami hat dann gesagt das das ihn nicht wundern würde wegen den lvl unterschied.
> 
> ...


Bis zu diesem Teil in deinem Beitrag nahm ich an,
du bist ein sachlicher Mensch, der argumentieren kann und einfach seine Meinung hier postet.
Aber dann enttäuscht du mich so ^^

Geh Bitte, wie kann man nur so in die Luft gehen, wenn jemand deinen dmg kritisiert?
Vor allem hat sich das nicht einmal nach Kritik angehört, dem Schami ist halt einfach aufgefallen, dass er mehr Schaden gemacht hat,
vl hat er sich da halt gefreut oder sich total imba gefühlt und wollte angeben? ^^
Dann in Gottes Namen lass ihn doch xD
Wenn die ini ohne Probleme lief und ihr nicht x mal wegen zu wenig dmg gestorben seid, da der Heiler oom war oder so, was solls?


Find ich, ist ne scheiß Aktion, jemanden quasi "zu killen" weil er mehr dmg macht als du >.<




> Ach übrigens wenn jemand die Gruppe beleidigt ist mir das egall nur wenn jemand meint er muss mich beleidigen...


Was bistn du für ein Egoist? xD
Hört sich an wie "Die Gruppe ist mir eigentlich total egal, die sollen mich nur durch inis ziehn,
aber wehe einer sagt mein dmg ist mies" o.O

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, dass du eher pvp orientiert spielst und wahrscheinlich nicht raidest,
bei dem Gruppenverhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (18. Januar 2010)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Kurz nachdem wir anfangen wollten hatte der Tank einen dc. Der Heiler hat gleich ein Ausschlussverfahren gemacht und den Tank gekickt.



Aha. Ich denke, das Ausschlussverfahren geht erst nach 15 Minuten?!


----------



## Natar (18. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Aha. Ich denke, das Ausschlussverfahren geht erst nach 15 Minuten?!




nein
ich hatte das auch schon z.bsp. hdr ein low healer dabei welcher per ausschlussverwahren schnell gewechselt wurde


----------



## Mystracon (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin oft sehr überrascht, wie freundlich und hilfsbereit es in manchen Gruppen zu geht, obwohl man sich voraussichtlich nicht wieder sieht.

Nur ein kleines Beispiel, gestern habe ich über 2 Stunden im lfg nach einer Gruppe für Hero Erfolge gesucht und natürlich keine gefunden. (Mir fehlen halt noch ein paar, vor allem alle 3 aus Ahn'Kahet) Aus Frust habe ich mich dann für die Hero zur Suche angemeldet und am Anfang gefragt, ob wir nicht die Erfolge machen können.

Überraschung 1: Keine meinte 'Nee, lass mal, will schnell durch.'

Da keiner einen Plan hatte gab es natürlich erst mal ein paar Wipes.

Überraschung 2: Alle sahen das als Ansporn, haben konstruktiv mitgearbeitet und beim 3. Versuch klappte es.

Der nächste folgte 'problemlos' und der 3. wurde wegen dps-Mangel und nicht ganz ausgereifter Technik nicht geschafft. Es war ein Run, der mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht hat.

Leider gibt es auch negative Erfahrungen, aber wo nicht?


----------



## Gerti (18. Januar 2010)

Bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt, höchstens Leute die wortlos die Gruppe verlassen. Ein "Huhu" und "Bye" gibt es in der Regel mehr gelaber aber auch nicht. Und als Tank hast eh nicht so die Zeit zu chatten, sonst unterhalte ich mich ganz gerne mal.

 edit:hatte das GOGOGO oder "zu schlecht equipt bin weg" noch nie...


----------



## nizor (18. Januar 2010)

habe bis jetzt nur gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## AtheneVirtus (18. Januar 2010)

Am Anfang war es noch ganz gut man schrieb sich das eine oder andere Wort wer wie wo was macht und heute muß man froh sein wenn es mal ein Hi gibt .

Aber ein Wort können ALLEE OGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Ich


----------



## Ansalamun (18. Januar 2010)

AtheneVirtus schrieb:


> Aber ein Wort können ALLEE OGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja,das hat in letzter Zeit zugenommen.
Ich renne nicht gern wie bekloppt durch die Innis,aber am letzten Wochenende haben wir mit 4 Leuten immer ne Random gesucht.
Dauernd "gogogo" .....oder in der Grube "pull doch hier nicht alles,renn daran vorbei Du Nap" usw usw das ist echt ätzend geworden.
"Ist das hier ne Kaffeekränzchen Truppe" usw ....da wundern die Leute sich,das keine Tanks oder Heiler da sind?
Meine beiden schick ich nur noch mit der Gilde und fertig,das mir zu blöd.
Ich bin im Realmpool mit Durotan,Blackmoore und so,obs daran liegt?


----------



## J_0_T (18. Januar 2010)

Ansalamun schrieb:


> Ja,das hat in letzter Zeit zugenommen.
> Ich renne nicht gern wie bekloppt durch die Innis,aber am letzten Wochenende haben wir mit 4 Leuten immer ne Random gesucht.
> Dauernd "gogogo" .....oder in der Grube "pull doch hier nicht alles,renn daran vorbei Du Nap" usw usw das ist echt ätzend geworden.
> "Ist das hier ne Kaffeekränzchen Truppe" usw ....da wundern die Leute sich,das keine Tanks oder Heiler da sind?
> ...



Vollpfosten erwischt man immer... und wenn es ma passiert dann is das schon ärgerlich.

aber sonst bekommt man eigendlich immer gute spieler ab... okay manschma sind wahnsinnige drunter die locker ma nen ganzen raum pullen... aber die überleben es meistens noch, gutes gear halb, hab aber auch tanks gesehen die das versuchten und zermalmt wurden^^ 

Ich schätze ma kommt auch an die tageszeit drauf an was man für spieler erwischt. 

ansonsten habe ich bisher nur positive, bis auf kleine ausnahmen, erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn es hoch kommt packe ich in einem guten lauf knapp 10 Instanzen oder mehr zu besuchen... habe aber einen heiler dabei mit dem ich mich anmelden tu... was vlt mir einen kleinen bonus bringt^^


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2010)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Was bistn du für ein Ego schwein? xD




Dieses Forum hat keine Schweine als Member.
Achte bitte auf deine Wortwahl.


----------



## Mungamau (19. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Aha. Ich denke, das Ausschlussverfahren geht erst nach 15 Minuten?!



5-10 min, den leader kann man nicht kicken.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (19. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieses Forum hat keine Schweine als Member.
> Achte bitte auf deine Wortwahl.


ich entschuldige mich -> edited ^^

Sah die Wortwahl als nicht kritisch an, Bezeichnungen wie "Kollegenschwein" werden auch gesellschaftlich anerkannt oder nicht?


----------



## Lenay (19. Januar 2010)

Das die Hemmschwelle gesunken ist, merkt man wirklich.
Ich war zwar nicht so oft jetzt mit dem Tool unterwegs,weil ich Instanzen seid geraumer Zeit fast komplett meide und lieber Twinks hochlevel aber die par Male die ich unterwegs war,waren unter aller Würde.
Aus der Reihe tanzen wird immer irgendwer,aber dagegen kann man leider nichts machen und gleich deswegen Tickets rauszuschicken bringt auch nicht wirklich was.
Am besten ist es immer noch mit der Gilde oder Leuten aus der eigenen Freundesliste die man kennt.
Die lassen auch eher mal Fehler durchgehen und regen sich nicht gleich über jeden Müll auf den man verzapft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Beloxy (19. Januar 2010)

Bis gestern nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht ... stimmt alles bissel wortkarg, aber immer freundlich.

Gestern eine GildenTruppe bekommen die noch einen DD brauchten.
Tank pullt ich als Furry nach Antanken dazu und hatte da schon meinen ersten Heiltrank weg ... oh dachte ich dann langsamer .. half auch nix 2te Gruppe Gundrak lag der Ochse mit minimaler Heilung wieder im Dreck .. was soll's Hauptsache fun.
Nach dem 2ten Niedergang, noch behutsamer an die Sache gegangen .... nach Boss kill fragt mich der Heiler im Gruppenchat was der Char bei ebay gekostet hat ????
Kann ich bei dem Ablauf nicht nachvollziehen ... Ohne Worte


----------



## -Baru- (19. Januar 2010)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Bezeichnungen wie "Kollegenschwein" werden auch gesellschaftlich anerkannt oder nicht?



Mh also zumindest in dem Teil der Gesellschaft, die ich kenne, nicht.


----------



## Rexs (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

also ich handhabe das ganz einfach: Wer nett zu mir ist, zu dem bin auch ich nett. 

Ich begruesse generell alle wenn ich die Gruppe betrete. 

Da ich selbst gern meine Ruhe in Inis habe, habe ich absolut kein Problem wenn Leute eher wortkarg durch die Ini fegen. 
Sollte es aber zu irgendwie gearteten Spam-Versuchen kommen, egal ob in meine Richtung oder eines der anderen Mitglieder...gibt's immer Loesungen. 
Ich als Heiler hab's da relativ einfach: Ein DD, der versucht meine Faehigkeiten schlecht zu reden nur weil er die Spielmechanik auch auf lvl80 noch nicht verstanden hat und sich als Tank versucht...ups, da hatte ich wohl gerade Standbild...der Heal war durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich lasse keine Tanks verrecken, keine Sorge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will ja selbst keine ReppKosten farmen. 

Anyways, was ich sagen will: Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen! 

Zurueck zum Thema: 
Ich habe bis jetzt ueberwiegend gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann nix Schlechtes am neuen SucheNachGruppe-Tool finden. 

So long 

Rexs


----------



## vendar (19. Januar 2010)

Gerade am Anfang als das frisch war gings eigentlich noch sehr gut, da hät ich bestensfalls gesagt jeweils eine von 10 Gruppen waren ned so der "Fang", 

aber jetzt sind es irgendwie 3 von 10 Gruppen, und weiter 6 von denen schreihen gleich gogo wenn man heiler oder dd mal kurz mana saufen lässt -_- 

Könnt jedesmal ausrasten wenn ich GoGo lese ...


edit: langsam Klassische sachen tauchen wieder auf, jäger pulls, todesgriffelnde DD DKs und die meist humorvolle Begründung geht doch schneller so 

aber mein Persönlicher Favorit sind immer noch hoch equipte 80er die wegen den zwei marken mal eben in ner normal ini einem tank das leben schwer machen müssen =|


----------



## RedShirt (19. Januar 2010)

"Gogo"

darauf kommt gelegentlich von mir: "Ja bitte - wo ist denn die unzüchtig angezogene Dame an der Stange?" 
und dann /dance

Alternativ: "Ich bin in einer Instanz, nicht auf der Flucht".

Oder auch mal "wer gogo sagt, meint 'go go power rangers'. Immer drandenken".

Manchmal hats Erfolg, manchmal geht ein Flamewar los. So ist das halt.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (19. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Mh also zumindest in dem Teil der Gesellschaft, die ich kenne, nicht.


hm..... dann beweg ich mich scheinbar in den falschen Kreisen xD

Ne, sry an alle, die das lesen mussten und sich dadurch gestört fanden,
ich empfand das als nicht so schlimm,
war jetzt auch gar nicht als Beleidigung gemeint.


Aber hey Baru, du bist im selben Realmpool wie ich (SyntaXKilla - Ysera) wann stoß ich endlich mal auf dich? ^^
Wäre mir eine Ehre mit dir zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT:
Wegen dem berühmten "GoGo!",
ich bin zwar selbst dd, aber habs jetzt nicht so eilig den Tank zu nerven um möglichst schnell aus der ini wieder raus zu sein, 
weshalb ich bestimmt noch niemanden gedrängt hab...
Im Gegenteil, mir ist es lieber, der Tank geht es am Anfang langsam an und schaut sich das restliche Gruppenverhalten an und
kennt seine Grenzen.
Hatte schon einige Male Tanks, die die ini betreten und gleich in die erste Mobgruppe laufen, egal ob dd's oder heiler schon überhaupt mit dem Ladebildschirm fertig sind xD
Oder Tanks die mit Vorliebe gleich mehrere Gruppen pullen und in einer Tour gleich weiter in den nächsten Raum laufen, hinter ne Wand oder aus Heilerreichweite und dann erst Recht 5 Minuten Zeit verlieren weils darum ein wipe wird >.<

Ich frag schon "Go?" oder "rdy?" nach ner buff / Trinkpause zB in PdC aber GogoggooDRÖLF's kann ich auch nicht ausstehen.


Und ehrlich... würd ich als Tank sowieso ignorieren wenn mich Leute zu stressen versuchen,
a'la "kurz afk, Bier leer" oder "mom, Essen holen"


----------



## disco_0711 (19. Januar 2010)

ja diese Entwicklung fällt mir in letzter Zeit auch stark auf. Man wird halt mit Leuten zusammengewürfelt und hat keinerlei Einfluss darauf. Leute mit denen man sonst nie in eine ini gehen würde. 

Großmäuligkeit, Niveaulos, Beleidigend, Herablassend, Besserwisserisch. Ein kleine Auswahl aus dem täglichen Random HC Programm.

Kleines Beispiel gefällig: War mit meiner kleinen Jägertwink in Grube HC. Tank sattelt auf und reitet einsam in die nächste Mobgruppe, Heiler kommt kaum hinterher. Nachdem der erste Mob liegt meint er sowas wie "Mann Jäger (Namen werden auch nicht mehr benutzt man sagt Heiler oder Tank aber nie den Namen des Spielers) Dein Schaden ist ja lachhaft, was suchst du hier den überhaupt" - Damit will er allen klar machen, dass er der große Makker ist. Danach wurde regelmässig der Heiler beschimpft alla ogogogo, beweg Dein Arsch.... 

Bei ike sind dann alle gestorben bis auf meine Jägerin, das Resultat war das ich gekickt wurde. Naja, typisch Random halt.

Der Trend ist das die meisten Spieler schnell die ini hinter sich bringen wollen, und da wird keine Rücksicht auf "Anfänger", "Neulinge" oder einfach Leute die eben ein anderes Tempo haben, genommen. Ausserdem ist durch den Dungeonfinder die Hemmschwelle der meist minderjährigen, pupertierenden Großmäulern beträchtlich gesunken. 

Freundschaften werden auf jeden Fall mit diesem System nicht mehr geschlossen, mehr als ein "Hi & gogogog & bb" bekommen die meisten nicht mehr über Ihre Tastatur. Naja was will man auch erwarten in 10 Minuten....


----------



## SyntaXKilla (19. Januar 2010)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> ...


Kann deinem Beitrag sehr viel abgewinnen ^^

Jedoch, ganz "keinerlei Einfluss" wie du sagst, hat man nicht,
igno Listen werden (soweit ich weiß) in der Suche berücksichtigt,
wenn sie dafür leider wahrscheinlich zu klein geraten sind um den kompletten realmpool einzutragen xD


Was mir noch einfällt, gestern, vier Leute aus meiner Gilde (drei + ich xD) waren noch rnd hero, ein Tank hat noch gefehlt, also ab in die Suche und kurze Zeit später -> Pop up, Annahme.
Ladebildschirm Ahn'Kahet, wir betreten die ini.
Nach dem üblichen "hi" "hiho" "servus" meint der Tank nur:
"sry, mit Leuten von Ysera spiel ich net" und leaved die Gruppe o.O

Keiner von uns kannte den, er wahrscheinlich auch keinen von uns, was Schade ist,
denn scheinbar hat er so schlechte Erfahrungen mit unserem Server (Horde Seite) gemacht,
dass er sich uns (eigentlich ziemlich gute Gruppe, dd's > 5k dps, Heiler schon fetziges Icc Equip) nichtmal mehr in Aktion sehen wollte sondern gleich geleaved hat
und wir ca. 7 Sekunden auf einen neuen Tank warten mussten xD

Nichts tragisches, aber einerseits schade, dass mein Server scheinbar unbeliebt ist
und auf der anderen Seite schade, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die den Dümmsten am Vortag nochmal toppen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Januar 2010)

Scheine ein echter Glückspilz zu sein bei den ganzen Schauermärchen, hatte bisher meist wirklich Glück. Gestern gabs sogar Strudel vom Magier und ein Fischmahl(!) von einem anderen. Scheinen vermehrt gute und freundliche Leute im RP Hinterhalt unterwegs zu sein. Den meisten Stress hab ich mit Tanks, wenn ich nach Instanzport auf Heiler umspecce und mit leerem Mana dasteh, während der Tank schon blindlings pullend davonstürmt. Oder mal mitten im Bosskampf (gestern Azjol) die Gruppe verlässt weil er sich wahrscheinlich über einen DK ärgerte, der ihm ab und an mal die Aggro entzog.

Aber das sind bisher Ausnahmen und seit der Dungeonfinder draußen ist find ich ihn einen Segen. Ich hoffe das bleibt so und werde jedenfalls noch lange auf meinem Server oder wenigstens im Realmpool bleiben, denn da scheinen nicht so viele Flachzangen unterwegs zu sein wie bei vielen anderen, die hier ihre Schreckenserlebnisse posten.^^


----------



## J_0_T (19. Januar 2010)

Lustig is es ja wenn man mit leuten aus dem eigenen realm per rnd in ner grp landet. 

Ma ne frage... seht ihr auch öfters leute von eurem eigenen realm? Und erkennen die das ihr auch vom gleichen realm kommt wie die? Okay... die frage is ma offen... weiter im text....


Gut... hatte da ma so ein super erlebniss mit nem pala der vom selben realm kam... wir sahen sofort das er auf dem selben realm spielte wie wir aber er warscheinlich net... resultat... er benahm sich wie ne sau... und später ham wir ihn ma gefragt was er bezwecken wollte mit seiner art... strange war das keine antwort kam nur das er auf einmal fluchtartig ausgelogt hat.


Ich sag ma so... die chancen das die schlechten spieler vom eigenem realm in sowas auftauchen ist noch ein tick nerviger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei den anderen hat man das glück sie nie wieder zu sehen XD


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Lustig is es ja wenn man mit leuten aus dem eigenen realm per rnd in ner grp landet.
> 
> Ma ne frage... seht ihr auch öfters leute von eurem eigenen realm? Und erkennen die das ihr auch vom gleichen realm kommt wie die? Okay... die frage is ma offen... weiter im text....
> ...



Ich war mal mit 3 Leuten von meinem Realm in ner Gruppe, erkennen kannst du das daran, dass kein (*) hinterm Namen ist.


----------



## elfenbaby (19. Januar 2010)

Hatten bis jetzt auch ein paar so Spezialisten die gleich zu anfangs in der Grp net mal kurz nen Hallo oder so von sich geben.

Das einzige was dann kommt "Bufft mal endlich wer?" 
Und das wars dann wieder... 

Wortlos die Grp verlassen und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sind auch jede Menge netter Leuter dabei, wo es ganz lustig werden kann. 

Also ich würd aber sagen Chancen stehen 50-50.


----------



## J_0_T (19. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich war mal mit 3 Leuten von meinem Realm in ner Gruppe, erkennen kannst du das daran, dass kein (*) hinterm Namen ist.



Klar... aber schon aufgefallen das die eigenen realm leute sich auch wie schweine benehmen? besonders wenn se in ner guten gilde sind. Was ja schon generell ein gutes licht auf den realm wirft, wenn sich solche leute wie der letzte depp benehmen und sich sagen.... die seh ich eh net mehr was solls.


----------



## Redryujin (28. Februar 2010)

Mittlerweile scheint es so als braucht man als dds in diesen Random inzen mindestens 3000 dps. 

Ich hatte jetzt schon sehr oft in inzen dds mit 1,1k - 1,8k DPS. Mir ist das egal aber die Heiler und Tanks leaven immer dann nach einen Bossfight mit der Begründung "Sry das dauert mir zu lange".

Es sind aber immer die Tanks und die Heals die als erstes gehen. Natürlich wird da zuvor noch geflamt und beleidigt weil derjenige nicht mehr dmg macht.


Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist das ich mittlerweile der einzige bin der die Gruppe begrüßt. Zum verabschieden komme ich meist nicht mehr da die Gruppe binnen einer Sekunde immer weg ist.

Was geht in den Köpfen der Leute zur Zeit durch? Etwa "Ich bin viel zu imba für euch ihr dürft mich nicht ansprechen" oder "Ich bin der König des Spiels".


----------



## Dragonye (28. Februar 2010)

die erste Random war der richtige burner bei mir ^^ , direkt ne frage ob ich mit ins Ts möchte (erstmal abgelehnt aber am ende der ini doch zugestimmt weil die grp richtig gut drauf war) und direkt n Char auf deren server erstellt , konnte mich nid beklagen


----------



## Tamîkus (28. Februar 2010)

naja als ich mit nem freund der frisch 80er geworden ist heros mitgegangen bin wurde er meist von den tanks als kackboon bezeichnet der nix kan

ich frag mich manchma wie eingebildet so leute sein könen das sie die frischen 80er flamen und aus der grp kicken wollen iwo mus man sich eq besorgen und keiner war full epic als er frisch 80 war alles dps und gs geile leute heutzutage hab aber auch auf einiege freundliche spieler getrofen mit denen man sich gut unterhalten konte und mit denen ich auch paar hero erfolge gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PumPam (28. Februar 2010)

wenns hochkommt ein hi oder gogo sonst aber auch nie was


----------



## PumPam (28. Februar 2010)

doch  grube von saron der schwertgriff ist gedroppt und ich habe  ihn gewonnen [gezinkte würfel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^]
darauf habe ich einen sehr wichtigen anruf angenommen und musste sofort weg(wirklich!) 

naja das ende des lieds .. die anderen haben sich alle´´chars auf malfurion gemacht und meine igno wurde wieder voller


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (28. Februar 2010)

Meine Erfahrungen, 

Am Anfang kommt selten mal ein Hallo, gebufft wird erst nachdem man 3x!!! im Gruppenchannel gefragt hat, jeder würfelt auf alles, und gegen weniger gut equipte Leute wird sofort nach den 15 min. Debuff eine Ausschlusswahl gestartet. Also mein Fazit ist, ich war fast nur mit Idioten unterwegs. Natürlich gab es auch Leute mit denen man gut konnte, das war aber eher ziemliche Seltenheit.


----------



## ÜberNoob (28. Februar 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wir reden schon von wow oder? weil das war auch vorm patch nicht anders, auf anderen servern rennen auch idioten rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig. Problem an alle dem: die "netten" Spieler sind in Gilden oder FL-Gruppen unterwegs, und der Abschaum sammelt sich im Tool.


auf 80 geht das noch, versuch mal mit nem 40er Twink ne halbwegs brauchbare gruppe zu finden


----------



## Chandra12 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo
naja, ich level gerade ein Tank/Heiler-Team mit meinem Mann. Wir gehen mit den beiden täglich mehrfach random-Inis und haben bisher eine gravierende Auffälligkeit bemerkt, die bisher bei JEDER der Gruppen sehr sehr augenfällig war: Spieler, speziell in unserem Fall die DDs, welche accountgebundene Sachen tragen, sind für ein Gruppenspiel nicht geeignet. Jeder will nur zeigen "Schau mal, ich bin so toll, ich hab einen (oder mehrer) 80er und ich brauch mich nicht dran zu halten, was eigentlich meine Rolle in der Gruppe ist!" 
Da wird auf die Gegner ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste geballert und das noch bevor mein Tank auch nur den ersten Schlag oder auch Weihe machen konnte oder auch, ohne darauf zu achten, ob der Heiler Mana hat. Dann zicken sie auch noch rum, wenn sie die Radieschen von unten sehen... Ich weiß, das das auch später in den Heros solche Leute gibt, aber nervig ist es doch. In dem Fall setze oder stelle mich zum Heiler und warte einfach ab.


Mittlerweile lass ich diese (ach so tollen) Leute machen, wer es in den Classic oder BC Inis nicht lernt, wie eine Gruppe funktionieren sollte, der lernt es eh nimmer.



Chani


----------



## Braamséry (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe, weil ein Klassenkamerad mich gebeten hat, mal für ihn einen Warri angefangen zu spielen.

Es ist das erste mal seit Monaten und dass ich mal den Dungenfinder ausprobieren konnte.

Die erste Grp, für HDW hat sich in 2Mins wieder aufgelöst, ohne Begründung, einfach wieder raus.
In der zweiten Grp waren fast nur Leute mit Acc-EQ, ich zu dem zeitpunkt noch ohne, habe immer ein Target gesetzt, damit ich weningstens die Aggro versuchen kann zu halten. Aber egal, die beiden Retris meinten Fleißig SPOTTEN zu müssen. Klar, sie sind nicht verreckt, aber später hab ich mich hingesetzt und bin denen gefolgt, weil die nichtmal im Chat antworten konnten, hat geklappt und hab ohne Anstrengung loot bekommen, was auch net schlecht war, aber schön war es net. 

Die Grps 3+4 waren dann sehr sehr gut, aber das scheint bei maximal 60% der Fall zu sein, wenn ich sine Berichte so höre. Und nochmal tu ich mir das auch, ehrlich gesagt, net an. Hab wirklich dannach direkt WoW wieder deinstalliert und war froh, weil ich zwar glücklich war schnell ne grp zu finden, aber solch eine Community will ich nicht mehr sehen. (Trifft net auf alle zu, aber es scheinen mehr zu sein als mir lieb ist)


----------



## Rock79 (28. Februar 2010)

PumPam schrieb:


> doch grube von saron der schwertgriff ist gedroppt und ich habe ihn gewonnen [gezinkte würfel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jaja solche Leute kenn ich genuge,gestern auch in der Grube bei Garfrost keine Armschienen gedroppt und Krieger mußte aufeinmal off alles klar.Wenn Leute die laufende Ini abhauen müßten die gleich 10 oder mehr Marken abgezogen bekommen oder die schon besitzten Intems verlieren.


----------



## seeker75 (28. Februar 2010)

Im 80er Bereich alles top.
Im low-level Bereich hingegen waren die meisten Instanzgänge eher negativ zu bewerten.
Viele Leute haben nachdem sie Levelup bzw. einen Gegenstand erhalten haben sofort die Gruppe verlassen oder sind einfach offline gegangen.Waren auch Leute dabei die auf alles Bedarf gemacht haben,und es trotz Warnung auch weitergemacht haben bis die Ausschlusswahl kam.


----------



## raving lunatic (28. Februar 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> auf 80 geht das noch, versuch mal mit nem 40er Twink ne halbwegs brauchbare gruppe zu finden



Oh ja : / Ich wunder mich immer wieder warum es heißt das es so wenig Neulinge in Wow gibt.. in den Niedrigen Stufen gibt es mehr als genug Oo
Normalerweise bin ich ein sehr hilfsbereiter Spieler. Wenn ich sehe bei der Skillung oder beim Equip gibts große Fehler, dann flüster ich denjenigen an und versuche ihm zu helfen ^^ (z.b. Hexer mit Agi, Kätzchen das in alle skillbäume skillt nur nicht in Wilder Kampf usw.)
Aber manchmal hab ich Tage an denen ich mich einfach zurücklehnen möchte und einfach nett ein bisschen Twinken will. 
Wenn da dann ein Bärchen daherkommt, das meint einzelne Gegner lassen sich als Kätzchen viiieel besser Tanken oder ein DD der in Uldaman das Amulett für den zusätzlichen Gegner einpackt (ich hab es genau gesehn >_<) und meint er wüsste nichts davon (wahrscheinlich weil es soo toll blau schimmert) dann könnt ich einfach durchdrehen. Genauso wie der Krieger der meint mir die Welt erklären zu müssen weil sein großer Bruder ja schon nen Hexer auf 44 hat -_-

Irgendwann vergeht einem da der Spaß. Ich hab schon richtig angst, das ich auch bald ein Teil der Ich-hasse-alle-außer-mich-selbst-Gesellschaft werde.. Eine verbitterte Frau im Alter von 20 die Kinder von ihrem Rasen scheucht.

Mit meiner 80er Heilerin passieren mir aber auch allerhand netter Dinge.. Ich hatte eigentlich schon lange kein Problem mehr mit PDC hero : / wirklich nicht. Aber letztens hab ich ne Gruppe bekommen die hat mich wirklich erschüttert. Schon am Anfang hat alles ewig gedauert.. Ich meine der Totenkopf musste ganze drei mal niedergeritten werden ôo 
Jedenfalls bekomme ich die Gruppe bis zum Schwarzen Ritter einigermaßen geheilt. Der Vergelterpala der ständig Aggro hatte hat zwar nicht dazugelernt aber ist ja nicht mein Problem ^^
Dann das Chaos.. Meine Mitstreiter kämpfen mutig gegen den schwarzen Ritter während etwa 10 Ghule auf mich einprügeln. Dazu kommt noch der AOE direkt unter mir.. -_- wipe
Ich frage höflich (da ich mich nicht in allen Instanzen zu 100% auskenne) ob es nicht möglich ist das der Tank sich auch um die Ghule kümmert. Zurück kommt die wären nicht tankbar wegen rnd. Aggro und er kann auch nicht alles machen. Er kümmert sich ja schon um den Boss.
Ok nächster try: dieses Mal tankt der Tank sogar fast alle Ghule (wow) aber die Gruppe bekommt dermaßen viel Schaden rein das ich es trotz 4k hps (hab extra danach draufgeschaut -_- bin Schami) nicht schaffe alle oben zu halten und wieder ein Wipe.. Der Tank wirft mir vor "jetzt hab ich sie alle getankt was war denn bitte jetzt dein Problem" Ich wundere mich "Oha also kann man sie DOCH tanken? Oo" 
Danach wurde mir vorgeworfen ich hätte meinen Char bei Ebay gekauft -_- Hab letztendlich tief durchgeatmet und wir habens danach geschafft : /
Und jetzt sagt mir bitte: Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Bin ich so blöd und hab nicht bemerkt das die Gruppen die ich vorher in PDC geheilt habe total imba waren und sie mich nichteinmal gebraucht haben? Ich versteh wie Welt nicht mehr xD

---



Rock79 schrieb:


> Jaja solche Leute kenn ich genuge,gestern auch in der Grube bei Garfrost keine Armschienen gedroppt und Krieger mußte aufeinmal off alles klar.Wenn Leute die laufende Ini abhauen müßten die gleich 10 oder mehr Marken abgezogen bekommen oder die schon besitzten Intems verlieren.



Du willst Leute dafür bestrafen, weil es für sie etwas wichtigeres gibt als ein Computerspiel?
Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch :X

Kleines Beispiel: Wenn meine Eltern Wow gespielt hätten als ich noch ein kleines Kind war (lustiger Gedanke x) hätten sie wohl ständig abbrechen müssen. Ich hab einfach zu gerne mit Rasierklingen gespielt, mir die Zehen gebrochen oder Platzwunden gehabt ^^
Ich selbst bin auch schonmal aus nem Raid raus weil ich nicht die Ausbildungsstelle bekommen habe (Anruf bekommen) die ich mir so sehr gewünscht hatte : / Klar das is eigentlich ne Kleinigkeit, aber ich war traurig und konnte mich nicht mehr konzentrieren ^^"


----------



## raving lunatic (28. Februar 2010)

sry doppelpost :X


----------



## Philistyne (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo ! Also mit meinem kleinen Twinkie, jetzt grad mal Level 33 geworden . Nachtelfkrieger der als DD mitgeht hab ich bisher durchweg positive Erfahrungen mit dem DF gemacht. Außer einmal bei HDW da war ein Tank der ein riesiges Tempo vorangelegt hatte und meinte dann er müßte alle anderen als Noob bezeichnen die seinem Tempo nicht folgen konnten. Das waren aber alle.^^ Dashier und da mal einer einfach abspringt mitten in Ini passiert eben. Ist natürlich nicht gearde berauschend, klar. Aber muß man damit leben. Auch das von manchen fleißig alles auf Bedarf gewürfelt wird. Muß der Rest der Gruppe dann eben zusammen stutzen, wenn's nicht hilft, kicken, so lernen die kleinen Ninjas das dann für's spätere zocken hoffentlich. Es müßte eben nur eine serverübergreifende Ignorelist für solche Deppen geben. Aber sonst ist der DF echt was positives von Blizz. Danke dafür ! Greetz PHILI


----------



## Mystic_Blue (28. Februar 2010)

Chandra12 schrieb:


> Hallo
> naja, ich level gerade ein Tank/Heiler-Team mit meinem Mann. Wir gehen mit den beiden täglich mehrfach random-Inis und haben bisher eine gravierende Auffälligkeit bemerkt, die bisher bei JEDER der Gruppen sehr sehr augenfällig war: Spieler, speziell in unserem Fall die DDs, welche accountgebundene Sachen tragen, sind für ein Gruppenspiel nicht geeignet. Jeder will nur zeigen "Schau mal, ich bin so toll, ich hab einen (oder mehrer) 80er und ich brauch mich nicht dran zu halten, was eigentlich meine Rolle in der Gruppe ist!"



Also ich twinke inzwischen als Tank mit accountgebundenen Sachen und habe da eigentlich keine Probleme mit. Zumal ich die Sachen nicht trage um damit anzugeben sondern um ein paar EPs mehr zu bekommen und dadurch vielleicht ein paar Mobs sparen zu können. Was sollte man auch sonst mit den Triumph-Marken machen die mal als 80er zu jeder rnd-hero so bekommt



Chandra12 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile lass ich diese (ach so tollen) Leute machen, wer es in den Classic oder BC Inis nicht lernt, wie eine Gruppe funktionieren sollte, der lernt es eh nimmer.


Seh ich auch so. Wenn die DDs meinen vorlaufen zu müssen sollen sie. 





Philistyne schrieb:


> Es müßte eben nur eine serverübergreifende Ignorelist für solche Deppen geben.


Gibt es doch inzwischen. Musst nur die betreffende Person über den Chat anklicken und kannst ihn so auch auf ignore setzen. Somit kommst Du nie wieder mit dem in eine random. 

Doch BTT: Es gibt solche und solche. Manche sind so gut/nett das man mit ihnen danach direkt noch 2 oder 3 inis macht, bei den anderen ist man halt froh das es vorbei ist. Wenn man sowas nicht mag muss man halt nur mit Freunden oder der Gilde Inis machen. Eine andere Möglichkeit wirds wohl nicht geben.


----------



## Gradar94 (28. Februar 2010)

ich hatt bisher eigenltich auch fast nur positive eindrücke aber einen negativen hatt ich der war echt der hammer. war halt turm hero und da gibts ja hier und da n paar eisdornen ich bin halt kräuterer und frag ob sonst noch einer dabei is. keiner sagt nein also nehm ich mir den. da war halt n frostlotus drin. und auf einmal fängt der healer da an zu flamen wien blöder und leavt.


----------



## Philistyne (1. März 2010)

Danke Mystic_Blue: Wußte ich leider bisher nicht das dies serverübergreifend geht, aber umso besser. ^^


----------



## Super PePe (1. März 2010)

Im lowlvl Bereich muss man die gesamten Überflieger einfach mal gepflegt sterben lassen. Sollen sie pullen was sie wollen .. wer dann noch zu einem lvl 24er dudu meint " geb dir doch Anregen" hat es in meinen Augen verdient Dreck zu fressen.
Ansonsten Super Tool, trotz einiger merkbefreiter User (egal ob lvl 80 oder lvl 20)


----------



## Najsh (1. März 2010)

Hatte bis jetzt keine wirklichen Probleme mit Gruppen über das Tool,
wobei ich das Gefühl habe, das Niveau bewegt sich stetig bergab.

Zu Anfang waren wenigstens noch die üblichen Höflichkeitsumgangsformen, wie
"Hallo" und "danke für den run" - inzwischen nimmt die Zahl an Leuten,
die keinen Ton mehr rausbekommen doch zu.

Im niedrigeren lvl Bereich ist es zum Teil - nennen wir es mal exterm chaotisch.
Da treiben sich wirklich zum Teil absolute Superhelden rum.
Twinke grade einen Druiden hoch lvl56. Letztes Erlebnis mit dem -
nach 20mins endlich einen Tank gefunden (DK).

Wir starten.
DK im chat: lol - ich kann die Aggro nicht halten - leaved während der ersten mob gruppe.

Danach meinte der Mage er müsse tanken - schon clever wenn man noch nen retri in der Gruppe hat.
Pala und ich haben dann 2te Gruppe noch überlebt - die anderen 2 auch wortlos geleaved.

Hatte schon öfter tanks in Gruppe wo ich mich frage welcher Teufel die geritten hat,
und die dann nach kürzester Zeit leaven - aus welchem Grund auch immer.
Inzwischen habe ich mit meinem Druiden auch Bärchen spec und falls wieder
einer abhaut specce ich meistens um, da es leichter ist einen Heiler als einen Tank zu finden.

Ich hoffe dass sich das bald wieder ändert und ich etwas mehr Glück habe wieder
etwas "bessere" Gruppen zu finden, in denen der Altersdurchschnitt über 12 Jahre liegt...


----------



## Braamséry (1. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Im lowlvl Bereich muss man die gesamten Überflieger einfach mal gepflegt sterben lassen. Sollen sie pullen was sie wollen .. wer dann noch zu einem lvl 24er dudu meint " geb dir doch Anregen" hat es in meinen Augen verdient Dreck zu fressen.
> Ansonsten Super Tool, trotz einiger merkbefreiter User (egal ob lvl 80 oder lvl 20)



Seh ich auch so.

Auch wenn der heiler oft nicht mispielt und die Mobs umfallen bevor der Spieler viel Schaden nimmt (Da ist das EQ nicht so toll).

Auf 80 geht das schon besser, da sterben viele früher als sie wollen, weil der DMG einfach zu hoch ist.

Auch wenn ich es als Tank gut finde wenn die GRP alles macht und ich nur hinterherrenne, weil sie meint, dass sie pullen sollen.


----------



## Leenia (1. März 2010)

Also, ich muss sagen, die "schlimmsten" Erfahrungen waren bisher die, dass ein Heiler Mal einen DD nicht geheilt hat, weil der dem Tank nicht die Führung gegeben hat und dieser dann nachdem er gestorben ist, sofort die Gruppe verlassen hat und ein anderes Mal, als der Tank darum bat, ein wenig Rücksicht zu nehmen, er sei grad erst 80 geworden (I-Level 182) zwei DDs ohne Komentar die gruppe verlassen haben.
Ansonsten waren alle Gruppen zwar ein wenig wortkarg, aber eigentlich immer kompetent und nie Itemgeil.
Vieleicht hab ich einfach nur Glück gehabt, bisher.


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

Naja mir ist es auch paarmal passiert mir etwas zu erninjan weil ich kohle brauchte oder mal einen gekickt hab weil er schlechtes gear hatte....

aber was ist daran denn schlimm... ich meine wenn mir die spielmechanik solche dinge erlaubt, wieso dann nicht benutzen Oo?... btw@casuals: spielmechanik ist auch content (vllt sogar highend xD hahaha).....

Edit: 

Ich meine in der echten Welt bin ich ein voll netter sozialer Typ... aber in WoW kann man die Sau rauslassen... warum dann nicht machen?.... das ist doch Rollenspiel^^....


----------



## 5002 (1. März 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt mitm mitte 40er Twink ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht. Und auch mit meinem 74er Jäger Twink. Eine oder zwei nicht so super gruppen waren dabei, aber noch keine volldeppen. Ich bin mit nem Kumpel (Jäger) meist schon in der Anmeldung. 

Wortkarg sind die Gruppen zwar oft, aber bis jetzt noch keine Ninjas oder Arschlöcher. Und beide Gruppen gab es auch zu genüge bei "normalen" randomgruppen früher.


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

5002 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt mitm mitte 40er Twink ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht. Und auch mit meinem 74er Jäger Twink. Eine oder zwei nicht so super gruppen waren dabei, aber noch keine volldeppen. Ich bin mit nem Kumpel (Jäger) meist schon in der Anmeldung.
> 
> Wortkarg sind die Gruppen zwar oft, aber bis jetzt noch keine Ninjas oder Arschlöcher. Und beide Gruppen gab es auch zu genüge bei "normalen" randomgruppen früher.



Hahaha gut dass du noch nich in meiner Gruppe gewesen bist... ich hätte dich ausgenommen xD


----------



## Najsh (1. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> Naja mir ist es auch paarmal passiert mir etwas zu erninjan weil ich kohle brauchte oder mal einen gekickt hab weil er schlechtes gear hatte....
> 
> aber was ist daran denn schlimm... ich meine wenn mir die spielmechanik solche dinge erlaubt, wieso dann nicht benutzen Oo?... btw@casuals: spielmechanik ist auch content (vllt sogar highend xD hahaha).....
> 
> ...




omg Trollalarm - und btw möchte mal sehen wie du Held Leute kickst. Ich glaub du hast
das Tool noch nie benutzt, sonst wüsstest du, dass das 
a) nach 15 Minuten frühstens geht
b) ein Gruppenvote statt findet - bei dem min 3 Leute für den kick stimmen müssen
c) der vote nur vom leader gestartet werden kann

Und dass du ein netter sozialer Typ bist glaub ich nicht - ich glaub du bist 12 Jahre alt und schwänzt grade die Schule ^^


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

Ich bin ja auch nicht allein unterwegs xD

Ne ich troll aber wirklich nicht rum... ich meine Bedarfwürfeln oder Leute kicken (also mit oder ohne kumpels in der grp) gehört zur Spielmechanik also auch Content.... <- so seh ich das halt....

Gerade das ist doch Rollenspiel... Man kann im Spiel das sein was man so eigentlich garnicht ist^^.... Ich bin halt der ***** in wow^^

Edit:

Ne bin scho lang nichmehr in der Schule^^... Aber zugegeben hab ich in der Arbeit grad nicht viel zutun ^^


----------



## 5002 (1. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> Hahaha gut dass du noch nich in meiner Gruppe gewesen bist... ich hätte dich ausgenommen xD



Gibt da wer zu ein Ninja zu sein?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit: Und du bist angeblich nett und sozial? Ich füttere ja nicht gern Trolle, aber ich glaube auch du bist 12 und schwänzt grad Schule...

Wer nett und sozial wäre, dem wär klar, dass hinter jedem char ein Mensch steckt dem man mit assi verhalten den spielspaß nimmt.


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (1. März 2010)

Leenia schrieb:


> Also, ich muss sagen, die "schlimmsten" Erfahrungen waren bisher die, dass ein Heiler Mal einen DD nicht geheilt hat, weil der dem Tank nicht die Führung gegeben hat und dieser dann nachdem er gestorben ist, sofort die Gruppe verlassen hat und ein anderes Mal, als der Tank darum bat, ein wenig Rücksicht zu nehmen, er sei grad erst 80 geworden (I-Level 182) zwei DDs ohne Komentar die gruppe verlassen haben.
> Ansonsten waren alle Gruppen zwar ein wenig wortkarg, aber eigentlich immer kompetent und nie Itemgeil.
> Vieleicht hab ich einfach nur Glück gehabt, bisher.



Hallo,

ich hatte bisher auch keine Probleme mit den Zufallsgruppen. Als 80'er Mage mit erst drei lila Teilen hänge ich oft zwar etwas hinterher, aber das hat bisher noch nicht gestört. Auch war noch keiner ungehalten, das ich in der Ini ab und zu umskille. Ich bei 'gelernter' Eismagier und probiere gerade die Arcan-Skillung aus. Gehe also als Arcan in die Ini und wenn ich dann feststelle, das es nichts bringt, weil die Gegner schon liegen bevor ich richtig zum Zaubern komme, baue ich auf Eis um. Dann bringt wenigstens der Blizzard was und ich bin besser geschützt.

Und nachdem hier doch viel geschimpft wird noch was richtig positives ...
Am Wochenende war ich mit meinem 71'er Jäger in der Burg. Da hatten wir einen Todesritter 68? dabei, der das erste mal getankt hat. Hat er auch gleich gesagt. Und jetzt ...
+ keiner hat die Gruppe verlassen
+ keiner hat rumgehetzt oder geflammt
+ Von einem Mitspieler, der wohl auch einen Todesritter spielt, kamen einige Tips.
+ Und zwar auch wiederholt ('Tod und Verfall nicht vergessen^^') ohne ärgerliche Emotes oder Kommentare.
+ Jeder hat unterstützt (Krieger hat flüchtende Adds gebunden, Heiler hat auch den noch geschafft, Mage hat sich mit AoE zurückgehalten, Jäger (ich ^^) habe bei Gruppen einen Gegner vom Begleiter übernehmen lassen)

Folge:
- einzelne Tote gab's zwar
+ aber nicht bei Bossen
+ und kein Wipe

PS:
Ich weis nicht was die Leute gegen Occulus haben. Mir gefällt das Drachenfliegen ^^.


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

5002 schrieb:


> Gibt da wer zu ein Ninja zu sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Leib und Seele!


----------



## Moktheshock (1. März 2010)

Also im Low Lvl bereich (Hunter und Hexer beide zwischen 41 und 50) mach ich in letzter zeit durchweg schlechte erfahrung, meist mit kotzgelb eq´n mimimi ich hab zwar dd skill und eq bin aber heal/tank da es schneller geht^^.
naja das sind dann meist die palas die die schwere rüsi schultern bedarfen trotz accbound ^^

Im High Lvl bereich hab ich letzthin auch zwei kuriose gruppen gehabt.

Die erste gruppe landete rnd HdS, meine bekannte is Hunter ich Priest lief eigendlich ganz gut bis halt wieder der kurze weg genommen wurde^^ danach stellten sich 4 leute (die drei dd´s und ich) quer und bestanden darauf das wir alle bosse machen da den dd´s und auch unserem 26k tank das eq durch marken gut tun würde. Darauf brach das gewitter der L2P NOOBZ **&%& etc. los^^ naja der dk is abgehauen und der retri der bei war durfte dann umspeccen und wir habens zu viert zu ende gemacht.

Das zweite war dann GvS, diesmal war ein Kumpel mim Mage bei (er kennt die ini da er mit andren chars dort immer schwertgriff farmt) naja unser los sah in sachen tank nicht so rosig aus(wobei der schein trügt wie man merkt) haben einen 30k dualwild frost dk bekommen^^ naja wir legen los vom ÌMBÂRÓXXÊRÔlôLôl hunter kam dann gleich gogogogo 10 min will ich hier raus sein (leider hatten wir da noch 14 min ini sperre sonst wären wir da schon gegangen^^).
Unser Todesritter pullt und zu meiner überraschung hielt er die Aggro und bekam kaum bis kein schaden gedrückt, gruppe liegen wir sind bei den drachen rattert dmg meter durch den chat,schreien,sagen und unser bekannter hunter wollte sich provilieren. Leider für ihn ging es nach hinten los da er mit knapp 947dps nur 400 dps vor mir(heiler lag)^^ nach dem witzigen spruch meines Kumpels wies er uns darauf hin das der tank nur einen gs von 3992 hätte er einen von 6,7k. wir haben es so hingenommen und sind weiter da er noch kick geschützt war. [kleiner zeitsprung] inzwischen stehen wir am berühmten aufgang, durchreiten ging schief da leider ÌMBÂRÓXXÊRÔlôLôl dachte er muss da net mitmachen^^ also alle runter und tada klingel. Mage muss an die Tür sagt auch an das er 2-3 min afk is, Tank sagt ok mach mir mal nen Kaffee, ich kam nicht mehr zum ok sagen kam die erste aufforderung Tank und Mage zu kicken beide abgelehnt alles super niemand is weg. Schwup war ich tot da Hunter in die gruppe rannte und dachte woho zerlegen wir mal die gruppe. 
nach dem alle wieder lebten (hunter lies sich natürlich rezzen) legten wir die zwei gruppen kam vom hunter

OLOLOLOLOL IR KAK NOOBZ HAT KEIN ZIN DE BOZZ PAKT A NED und die aufforderung Tank und Mage wieder zu kicken wir lehnten ab 
Nach einigen Beleidigungen kickten wir ihn . da es endlich möglich war und wohl auch der Hexer aufgegeben hatte ihn zu schützen , naja hexer (1100 dps) hunter (inzwischen 750 dps) weg
Naja danach bekamen wir nen DuDu und nen Schami (ausser gilde ) beide 5 k dps und schwupp war das ding durch.

Wir zurück in If und so kam whisper aus der Gilde das uns die ganze zeit im /2 ein lvl 1er flamet^^ also wir gelsen war besagter hunter extr auf unsren server gekommen und sapmmte nun feucht fröhlich vor sich hin wie dumm wir doch alle seien^^.

PS. beide Quertreiber aus den Gruppen kamen vom selben Server

PPs.
naja sonst sind die erlebnisse rnd eigendlich immer positiver natur^^


----------



## 5002 (1. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> Mit Leib und Seele!






Siehe meinen Edit oben. Und guten Hunger. Aber wer so schlecht Trollt oder wer sowas wirklich tut, ist ein schon arm.


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

5002 schrieb:


> Siehe meinen Edit oben. Und guten Hunger. Aber wer so schlecht Trollt oder wer sowas wirklich tut, ist ein schon arm.



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, ich will hier nicht spamen... Ist halt ne Meinung der anderen Seite^^

Ich sehe dies einfach als Teil des Contents, den ich genauso nutze wie andere auch ihr Recht sehen den derzeitigen Highendcontent zu sehen....
Für mich hat halt WoW nichts mit sozial zutun, weil auf unserem Realm gehts in jeden Chat sowieso zu wie die Sau^^

Sozial ist WoW schon lange nichmehr....

Edit:

Btw... wenn Ladebalken kommt kommt doch nur der Satz "Seid freundlich zu euren Mitspielern, dann sind sie es auch zu euch" oder irgenwie so.... das heisst aber nicht dass ich freundlich sein MUSS^^....


----------



## 5002 (1. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, ich will hier nicht spamen... Ist halt ne Meinung der anderen Seite^^
> 
> Ich sehe dies einfach als Teil des Contents, den ich genauso nutze wie andere auch ihr Recht sehen den derzeitigen Highendcontent zu sehen....
> Für mich hat halt WoW nichts mit sozial zutun, weil auf unserem Realm gehts in jeden Chat sowieso zu wie die Sau^^
> ...






Käptn Obvious schlägt zu. Rate mal WARUM Wow immer mehr verkommt? Weil kleine Bubis wie du sich selbst assoziales verhalten als Content gutreden... 


Naja gegen unzureichende soziale intelligenz kann man nichts tun. Und es ist eigentlich kein Teil des contents oder der spielmechanik sich beschissen zu benehmen. Da könnte ich ja jeden anwhispern und sagen "He du vollhorst". Anwhispern ist ja auch teil der spielmechanik -_-


----------



## Fremder123 (1. März 2010)

Gradar94 schrieb:


> ich hatt bisher eigenltich auch fast nur positive eindrücke aber einen negativen hatt ich der war echt der hammer. war halt turm hero und da gibts ja hier und da n paar eisdornen ich bin halt kräuterer und frag ob sonst noch einer dabei is. keiner sagt nein also nehm ich mir den. da war halt n frostlotus drin. und auf einmal fängt der healer da an zu flamen wien blöder und leavt.


Der Heiler hieß nicht zufällig Nomandenseele? In dem blog von ihr steht nämlich eine ebensolche Begebenheit... Frostlotus weg, beleidigt getan, Gruppe verlassen. Zufall?^^


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

5002 schrieb:


> Käptn Obvious schlägt zu. Rate mal WARUM Wow immer mehr verkommt? Weil kleine Bubis wie du sich selbst assoziales verhalten als Content gutreden...
> 
> 
> Naja gegen unzureichende soziale intelligenz kann man nichts tun. Und es ist eigentlich kein Teil des contents oder der spielmechanik sich beschissen zu benehmen. Da könnte ich ja jeden anwhispern und sagen "He du vollhorst". Anwhispern ist ja auch teil der spielmechanik -_-



Bubi, Unzureichende Intelligenz, beschissen benehmen, Vollhorst.... 4 Beleidigungen in nichmal 3 Zeilen....

Gutes Verhalten ist demnach auch kein Teil des Contents.... 

Klar Anwhispern ist Teil des Contents... Aber ich muss ihn nich benutzen...


----------



## Latharíl (1. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> Bubi, Unzureichende Intelligenz, beschissen benehmen, Vollhorst.... 4 Beleidigungen in nichmal 3 Zeilen....
> 
> Gutes Verhalten ist demnach auch kein Teil des Contents....
> 
> Klar Anwhispern ist Teil des Contents... Aber ich muss ihn nich benutzen...



un wenn jeder ne einstellung wie du hätte, würde die supernanny ingame arbeiten.

manchmal frag ich mich, ob manche leutchens keine manieren beigebracht bekommen haben....

edit:
vorgestern, grube hero...der tank tankte im heilergear, verlor regelmäßig die aggro..
kumpel war als heiler dabei, ich sprang mim shadow rum...der hunter und der dk hatten ähnliches gear wie der tank, was aber wurscht war.
nachdem der tank beim ersten boss die aggro verloren hatte, schoss mir der hunter die adds hoch un ich tankte in dispersion/schild/als shadow. mit overheal klappte das super.
kein scherz.
wir haben es so zum endboss geschafft, der mich allerdings onehittete-.-
dennoch kam kein flame von den anderen, der tank hat sich nett bedankt, dass wir nich rumgeflamet haben.
"sowas erlebt man nicht oft, dass man nicht dumm angemacht wird, wenn man nicht übersupertoll ist"


----------



## flohdaniel (1. März 2010)

Mheran schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war ich mit meinem 71'er Jäger in der Burg. Da hatten wir einen Todesritter 68? dabei, der das erste mal getankt hat. Hat er auch gleich gesagt. Und jetzt ...
> + keiner hat die Gruppe verlassen
> + keiner hat rumgehetzt oder geflammt
> + Von einem Mitspieler, der wohl auch einen Todesritter spielt, kamen einige Tips.
> ...




Klingt fast nach der Gruppe die ich mit meinem Heilbäumchen letztes Mal erwischt hatte, und solche Situationen hatte ich nun auch schon mehrmals.

Und es macht mir 1000x mehr Spass die Ini in Ruhe in 45 Minuten zu schaffen, und dabei noch mit einem guten Gefühl, anderen ein wenig Erfahrung zu sammeln ermöglicht zu haben, als da in 20 Minuten durchzurushen mit ogogogo..... Daumen hoch für solche Gruppenspieler!


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> un wenn jeder ne einstellung wie du hätte, würde die supernanny ingame arbeiten.
> 
> manchmal frag ich mich, ob manche leutchens keine manieren beigebracht bekommen haben....
> 
> ...



Jo bestimmt netter run... aber mir gehts dabei nur um Marken und Gold^^... die Leute sind mir egal, lol

Ich kann deine/die Spielweise der anderen verstehen, doch ich hab halt eine andere... bin da übrigens nicht der einzige der so sein "Rollenspiel" ausspielt^^

Ich hab halt Icc25er Gear, und Gold brauch ich daher im Moment en Masse!... Un Gefrorene Kugeln, oder Epicteile bringen derzeit viel Gold beim Npc/Ah....
pro Heroinni mach ich ca. 125g.... und eine Dauert ca. 15 minuten


----------



## J_0_T (1. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> Jo bestimmt netter run... aber mir gehts dabei nur um Marken und Gold^^... die Leute sind mir egal, lol
> 
> Ich kann deine/die Spielweise der anderen verstehen, doch ich hab halt eine andere... bin da übrigens nicht der einzige der so sein "Rollenspiel" ausspielt^^
> 
> ...




aha... dann gehörst du auch zu denen die nen lvl 1 char machen wenn sie irgendwo rausfliegen um spammen und flamen zu können... sehr interessant


----------



## Chathpt (1. März 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> aha... dann gehörst du auch zu denen die nen lvl 1 char machen wenn sie irgendwo rausfliegen um spammen und flamen zu können... sehr interessant



Nee sowas mach ich nicht... wenn ich rausflieg is mir des als heiler egal... da hab ich in 2 minuten ne neue gruppe.... ausserdem bin ich immer mit 2 anderen kumpelz in einer gruppe, also kann ich garnicht rausfliegen....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (1. März 2010)

Huhu.... ich kann Chathpt auch verstehen.... er hat halt seine Spielweise^^

Aber gut, wenn mir so einer in die Gruppe kommt, bin ja auch heiler, gehe ich nach dem ersten Boss (wenn ich seh da wird geninjad)....


----------



## ToxicAvenger (1. März 2010)

Ich mach eigentlioch überwiegend gute Erfahrungen. Die meisten Leute sind ganz nett und meist hat man ja auch nicht viel zu reden. Ausserdem:

Ich weiss noch wie bspw. zu BC Zeiten es war 2 Stunden ne Gruppe zu suchen und dann festzustellen das man sich einen Vollhorst reingeholt hat....Das fand ich viel schlimmer...Dann lieber direkt rein mit DF und die Zähne für 20 Minuten zusammenbeissen wenn einer mault. Und wenn es ganz schlimm wird, gibts halt nen Vote.

Greetz


----------



## Latharíl (1. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> Jo bestimmt netter run... aber mir gehts dabei nur um Marken und Gold^^... die Leute sind mir egal, lol
> 
> Ich kann deine/die Spielweise der anderen verstehen, doch ich hab halt eine andere... bin da übrigens nicht der einzige der so sein "Rollenspiel" ausspielt^^
> 
> ...



na gz zum icc-gear...
hab ich btw auch, und?
ich würfel dennoch nich auf alles need, bin trotzdem noch freundlich UND wenn ich geld brauch- hey, ich kann farmen, ich kann dailys machen...wtf...

das was du "spielweise" nennst, is nichts anderes als das ausleben der sozialen inkompetenz vom echten leben im spiel.


----------



## WackoJacko (1. März 2010)

Hatte vorhin einen Imb0rr0xx0r Tank mit 27572k Life und 285752 GS

Entsprechend seines Gears war er auch eingebildet und wurde ausfallend weil jemand in Azjol das Event vom 2ten Boss resettet hat.

Jo und dann hatter die gruppe wortlos geleavt ohne danke etc...

Ich glaube die Arroganz und Unfreundlichkeit steigt je besser das Gear ist (jedensfalls hab ich diese Erfahrung) gemacht.

mfg


----------



## Tschambalaia (1. März 2010)

5002 schrieb:


> Gibt da wer zu ein Ninja zu sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also sozial und nett legt sich jeder selbst aus, da kannst du keine Massstäbe setzen (habe kein scharfes 's').
Und bei allem Respekt, aber drehen wir doch mal den Spiess um, was definierst du unter "Ninja"...oder halthalt, was willst du mit 200er Equip, wenn doch die meisten schon für Hero Inis 4k+ gs verlangen, mit 200er Items kommst du maximal auf 3k. Oder anders gefragt: Gibt es heute noch die wahren Ninjas? Weil im Endeffekt geht jeder da rein für Marken, keiner geht mehr für 200er Items da rein (mal die 3 neuen Inis ausgenommen). Und angenommen jemand würfelt nur auf Bedarf, wer hindert dich daran das selbe zu tun? Oder hat derjenige kein Recht auf IniDrop, hat er nicht den selben Stress wie du gehabt? Es geht nämlich mittlerweile nicht mehr um ein 200er Item, sondern um das Gold was man draus machen könnte. Ausser eben bei Trinkets.

Edith
Und nett und sozial hat nichts damit zu tun, zu wissen, dass hinter dem PC ein Mensch sitzt.

Edith2
Latharil, ich als Beispiel arbeite bis um fünf und bin um sechs da Heim und um sieben startet Raid. Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum Daily machen oder farmen, zumal das Farmen für den Raid drauf geht und nicht zu Gold wird. (jaja, jetzt kommen gleich die Flames a la "dann darfst du halt auch nicht Raiden etc", nur habe ich kein Goldproblem, also könnt ihr euch dieses sparen^^) Klar könnt ich an Raidfreien Tagen noch farmen und vor und nach dem Raid ja auch, ABER ich will noch eigtl andere Dinge, ausser für nen Sockel zu farmen, in meinem Leben tun. Ich werde sicherlich nicht den ganzen Tag arbeiten, um Abends wieder zu arbeiten^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (1. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Also sozial und nett legt sich jeder selbst aus, da kannst du keine Massstäbe setzen (habe kein scharfes 's').
> Und bei allem Respekt, aber drehen wir doch mal den Spiess um, was definierst du unter "Ninja"...oder halthalt, was willst du mit 200er Equip, wenn doch die meisten schon für Hero Inis 4k+ gs verlangen, mit 200er Items kommst du maximal auf 3k. Oder anders gefragt: Gibt es heute noch die wahren Ninjas? Weil im Endeffekt geht jeder da rein für Marken, keiner geht mehr für 200er Items da rein (mal die 3 neuen Inis ausgenommen). Und angenommen jemand würfelt nur auf Bedarf, wer hindert dich daran das selbe zu tun? Oder hat derjenige kein Recht auf IniDrop, hat er nicht den selben Stress wie du gehabt? Es geht nämlich mittlerweile nicht mehr um ein 200er Item, sondern um das Gold was man draus machen könnte. Ausser eben bei Trinkets.
> 
> Edith
> ...



yo eben.... warum soll ich farmen und sowas wenn man das ah zerhandeln kann und nebenbei equip in innies bekommt... das ist viel mehr geld als durch bisschen farmen... sowas dürfen andere aufm realm machen, ich kauf nur mats^^

aber gut ich ninja trotzdem nicht... weils einfach mehr spass macht nett zu sein^^


----------



## IIIFireIII (1. März 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Arroganz und Unfreundlichkeit steigt je besser das Gear ist (jedensfalls hab ich diese Erfahrung) gemacht.


Solche Erfahrungen habe ich auch sehr oft gemacht.

Es gibt glücklicherweise auch noch ein paar Ausnahmen, nur trifft man auf diejenigen viel zu wenig.


----------



## Jiwari (1. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> Gerade das ist doch Rollenspiel... Man kann im Spiel das sein was man so eigentlich garnicht ist^^.... Ich bin halt der ***** in wow^^



Hachja.... wie ich das RP Argument doch liebe...

Natürlich hast du recht das man in WoW eine gewisse Rolle ausspielt und das man auch als Schurke einen Fiesling spielen kann. Doch hat das rein gar nichts damit gemein andere Spieler zu Beleidigen oder ihnen Ausrüstung oder sonstige Gegenstände - in diesem Sinne - zu stehlen. Aber wenn du dich schon so gern mit dem Rollenspiel-Aspekt brüstest nimm doch bitte auch gleich die Kehrseite der Medaille mit in Kauf, Erstelle dir ein Makro in welchem du klipp und klar sagst das du nur deine Rolle ausspielst, dem entsprechend das Arschloch raushängen lässt und dir alles unter den Nagel reißen wirst was nicht Niet- und Nagelfest ist, mal schauen wie viele Gruppen dann noch bereit sind deinen Charakter mitzunehmen...


Etwas tun nur weil man es kann gibt einem noch lange nicht das recht es auch wirklich zu machen oder stichst du jeden nieder der dir über den Weg läuft, nur weil du es kannst?

Und Argumente wie: "Ganz andere Geschichte, WoW ist ja nur ein Spiel" "Ich schade ja niemandem" "Vergleich hinkt!" et cetera, sind verdammt hinfällig! 

Ja, WoW ist nur ein Spiel, aber dann halte dich bitte auch an die Regeln!
Und damit ist nicht nur einfach die Spielmechanik, sondern das gesamte Reglement samt AGB gemeint.

Nein. du schadest sehr wohl anderen Menschen!
Was du abziehst nennt sich vorsätzlicher Betrug und wäre im realen Leben Strafbar, ganz davon ab das du ihnen im übertragenen Sinne die Zeit stiehlst.


Und zum Schluss möchte ich dir noch einen guten Rat geben. den ich von meinem alten Herrn habe:

*Nur weil jemand anderes ein Arschloch ist musst du noch lange keins sein.*


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (1. März 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Hachja.... wie ich das RP Argument doch liebe...
> 
> Natürlich hast du recht das man in WoW eine gewisse Rolle ausspielt und das man auch als Schurke einen Fiesling spielen kann. Doch hat das rein gar nichts damit gemein andere Spieler zu Beleidigen oder ihnen Ausrüstung oder sonstige Gegenstände - in diesem Sinne - zu stehlen. Aber wenn du dich schon so gern mit dem Rollenspiel-Aspekt brüstest nimm doch bitte auch gleich die Kehrseite der Medaille mit in Kauf, Erstelle dir ein Makro in welchem du klipp und klar sagst das du nur deine Rolle ausspielst, dem entsprechend das Arschloch raushängen lässt und dir alles unter den Nagel reißen wirst was nicht Niet- und Nagelfest ist, mal schauen wie viele Gruppen dann noch bereit sind deinen Charakter mitzunehmen...
> 
> ...



Lol nice geschrieben^^

aber du darfst nicht vergessen dass jeder auf bedarf würfeln kann, jeder kann sich auch mit 2 anderen kumpelz in heroinnies durchschlachten... nur machen tuns keine... und betrug ist das nicht... wenn die anderen nicht bedarf drücken sind sie selbst schuld.... denn chat-dingsbums hat ja bedarf->gold^^


----------



## Martok352 (1. März 2010)

> also ich war auch die letzten Tage zeimlich viel hero ini's unterwegs mit dem neuen tool ...
> war eigenlich alles in Ordung, nur alles zeimlich wortlos abgelaufen... nur eine schlechte
> Erfahrung gemacht ... und das von ca. 20 Inis, eigentlich ne gute Bilanz ^^
> 
> ...



jo blutdurst... da denken die sich... flame mal bissl, wenn se mich kicken find ich eh in ein paar sek neue grp...
meißtens is es aber das normale
hi
oh nice teil
och kommt will meine 2 marken
thx cucu


----------



## Landray (1. März 2010)

@WackoJacko

"Ich glaube die Arroganz und Unfreundlichkeit steigt je besser das Gear ist (jedensfalls hab ich diese Erfahrung) gemacht."

nicht unbedingt....
Mein Erlebnis vor 2 Tagen: BSF, unser Tank hat Aggro nicht gehalten, was ja ansich nichts hochdramatisches ist auf dem lvl. Aber als es dann zu mehreren ...Todesfällen kam meinte er zum heal "lass liegen, können laufen". Nach dem 3ten Mal sterben hab ich dann die Gruppe verlassen....

Allerdings war das auch das einzige Mal, dass es so unfreundlich abgelaufen ist. Im Allgemeinen freu ich mich über den DungeonFinder. lvln geht soooo viel schneller :-)


----------



## Tschambalaia (1. März 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Doch hat das rein gar nichts damit gemein andere Spieler zu Beleidigen oder ihnen Ausrüstung oder sonstige Gegenstände - in diesem Sinne - zu stehlen.



Jawoll, jetzt hast du genau den Müll geschrieben, auf den ich warte. Wieso stehlen? Wie kommst du darauf, zu sagen, (zB ich) ich würde dir ein Item stehlen?

a) Sind die Items Eigentum von Blizzard.
b) Wenn ich dir als Tank mitkomme und auf eines der viiiiiieelen 5er Hero Inis Epix Bedarf mach, dann kannst du soviel schreien wie du willst, ich werde das Item am nächsten Eck verkaufen und mit dem Gold meine Rüstung reppen, die wegen DIR an Arsch gegangen ist (nein, ich bin nicht arrogant, ein Wipe kommt sicherlich nicht durch mich, dafür hack ich mir den Dicken ab und leg ihn für euch ins Feuer!). Das kannst du als "so ein Arschloch" sehen, das kannst du als präventive Arschlochmassnahme gegen die "Ärsche" sehen.
c) Ganz abgesehen davon, macht derjenige, der dich ninjat den gleichen Job wie du und is auch in der Ini. Warum sollte er dann nicht würfeln dürfen? Achso, weil ers nicht tragen kann.....aber du kannst es tragen....bis zum ersten Naxxboss, der besseres dropped, was dir aber auch NICHTS bringt, weil du mit Naxxequip in keinem Raid mitgenommen wirst. 

Diese von euch erstellten Regeln treffen in einer Umgebung zu, in der man das 5er Ini Zeug braucht. Heute braucht keiner mehr 5er Ini Items, nurnoch die Marken. Oder steht ihr auf 200er Items und Dalaran-Geflame weil ihr dem Equip nicht entsprecht. Ihr redet hier über was, was völlig utopisch ist. Ich hab in meiner ganzen WoWzeit nicht einmal erlebt, dass ein WAHRER Ninja dabei ist. Und wenn dann macht das nur im Schlachtzug Sinn, aber nicht in ner 5er Hero. Und im Schlachtzug merkt man sich einfach denNinja, flamed ihn im Handelschannel (kassiert unter Umständen nen 3h ban, wayne) und der Typ darf eh Server wecheln. Also was soll dieses unrealistische Ninja gerede?

btw
Also genau genommen besitzt du dann sozusagen das Schwert nach dem Würfeln? Is sozusagen auf deinen Rechner geladen?
Ihr macht nichts anderes als heulen, denn wahre Ninjas gibt es nichtmehr. Und wenn drei Leute in der Zufallsini auf ein Item Bedarf würfeln, damit es einer der dreien bekommt, dann nennt man das DEMOKRATIE xD


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (1. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Jawoll, jetzt hast du genau den Müll geschrieben, auf den ich warte. Wieso stehlen? Wie kommst du darauf, zu sagen, (zB ich) ich würde dir ein Item stehlen?
> 
> a) Sind die Items Eigentum von Blizzard.
> b) Wenn ich dir als Tank mitkomme und auf eines der viiiiiieelen 5er Hero Inis Epix Bedarf mach, dann kannst du soviel schreien wie du willst, ich werde das Item am nächsten Eck verkaufen und mit dem Gold meine Rüstung reppen, die wegen DIR an Arsch gegangen ist (nein, ich bin nicht arrogant, ein Wipe kommt sicherlich nicht durch mich, dafür hack ich mir den Dicken ab und leg ihn für euch ins Feuer!). Das kannst du als "so ein Arschloch" sehen, das kannst du als präventive Arschlochmassnahme gegen die "Ärsche" sehen.
> ...



lol so seh ichs auch^^


----------



## Latharíl (1. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Edith2
> Latharil, ich als Beispiel arbeite bis um fünf und bin um sechs da Heim und um sieben startet Raid. Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum Daily machen oder farmen, zumal das Farmen für den Raid drauf geht und nicht zu Gold wird. (jaja, jetzt kommen gleich die Flames a la "dann darfst du halt auch nicht Raiden etc", nur habe ich kein Goldproblem, also könnt ihr euch dieses sparen^^) Klar könnt ich an Raidfreien Tagen noch farmen und vor und nach dem Raid ja auch, ABER ich will noch eigtl andere Dinge, ausser für nen Sockel zu farmen, in meinem Leben tun. Ich werde sicherlich nicht den ganzen Tag arbeiten, um Abends wieder zu arbeiten^^



nja, ganz ehrlich, das rechtfertigt dennoch nich, dass man auf alles bedarf macht, was in heros droppt. wenn mans mit gier bekommt, kann mans auch zu gold machen. ich find halt das verhalten des te assozial und typisch für den..."moralverfall" der heutigen zeit. 
wie vorhin schon einer erwähnt hat, nur weil andre scheiße sind, muss ichs noch lang nich sein.


----------



## steven9797 (1. März 2010)

also ich hab immer gute erfahrungen gemacht und es ist immer wortlos in den inis der tank läuft immer in einem normalen tempo rum und alle hinterher und sonst sowas wie gemeine spieler hab ich eigentlich noch nie erlebt und ich spiele schon über ein jahr also ich kann mich absolut nicht beschweren 


(ich spiele auf ulduar)


----------



## 5002 (1. März 2010)

Was mir grade mal einfällt: 

All die Leute die hier Bedarf würfeln, wegen dem Goldargument dürften der inneren Logik garnet Bedarf drücken. Denn Bedarf ist der Button, der dazu genutzt wird um anzuzueigen, dass man einen Gegenstand benötigt um ihn für sein Equip anzulegen. Gier dagegen ist eben der Button, für alle die, die einfach aus gier einen Gegenstand haben wollen um ihn beispielsweise zu verticken (sagt ja auch schon der Name...)

Und vonwegen keiner braucht mehr Hero zeug: Das ist unfug, es gibt immer noch genug Leute, die das zeug brauchen, entweder, weil die nich zeit haben ewig Marken zu farmen (nen itemdrop ist schneller da als kp wieviele Marken zu sammeln), oder weil sie neu sind oder zig andere Gründe. 

Ihr 8. Klässler, die ihr versucht euch den scheiß den ihr abzieht für euch selbst gutzureden blamiert euch meines erachtens und stellt euch selbst ein soziales armutszeugnis aus. Mir isses im prinzip egal, da solche leute eh auf meine igno kommen und ich die dann nie wieder seh.


----------



## Messerset (1. März 2010)

Die Spieler anderer Realms interessieren mich überhaupt nicht. Die sind für mich nur ein Mittel zum Zweck, schnell durch den random Dungeon rushen.


----------



## Messerset (1. März 2010)

sry


----------



## Super PePe (2. März 2010)

Tschambalaia & &#348;kéllètô&#341; erinnern mich an "Pink und der Brain"


----------



## Serathy (2. März 2010)

Ich kann auch meistens von nur Guten Erfahrungen brichten.

Ich hatte richtig Tolle Leute gestern mit denen mein Palatwink 4 mal pdc nonhero ging =) ...Nein das Herz hab ich immernochned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War aber sehr amüsant.
Schlechte Erfahrungen beschrenken sich auf 4.

1. Lol Du Noobtank hast nur 35k Life für ne Hero? lol bb. ( duduheiler mit GS 3900)
2. Lol Warum tankst du die Tussi ned die zerplfückt die Gruppe /leave ( pdc hero; Blondlocke nach dem Schemenruf)
3. Phoa ne mit Schwulen spiele ich nicht. Wer Pala spielt ist Schwul, genau wie mein Freund. Seit der Pala spielt...neeee bb /leave
4. HDR, 2 Boss das Schild droppt. Ich freu mich wie n Schneekönig, und der Fury würfelt mit. FAST wär ich drauf eingegangen und hätte was gesagt, aber habs gewonnen=)
Der Fury leaved, Gruppe denkt sich ihren teil, flamed den bisi weils Spass macht. Dudu Heiler: Hey du Scheiss Pala hättest auch das Schild abgeben können oder? ist immerhim meine Freundin. Scheiss Ego. / leave .... die Gruppe hat sich schlappgelacht=)

Irgendwie total lustige Situationen aber hey was solls=)
Was leider Mode wurde ist das in Seelenschmiede, Gruppe ect Trash gemacht wird vorm 1. Boss und dann geleavet weil kein Schwertgriff gedroppt ist :/ Naja=)

Grundsätzlich. Schlechte Erfahrung gibts immer und überall, aber die positiven / bzw die ruhigen überwiegen doch sehr stark.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

5002 schrieb:


> Ihr 8. Klässler, die ihr versucht euch den scheiß den ihr abzieht für euch selbst gutzureden blamiert euch meines erachtens und stellt euch selbst ein soziales armutszeugnis aus. Mir isses im prinzip egal, da solche leute eh auf meine igno kommen und ich die dann nie wieder seh.




Mit diesem Satz is der Rest deines Posts hinfällig und irrelevant. Wieso nicht 7. Klässler, oder 12. Klässler?

Hm Pepe und du erinnerst mich an Woody Allen.

Und mal abgesehen davon Pepe. Das was hier im Forum gemacht wird is doch eh nur labbern, letzten Endes macht doch heute Abend eh wieder jeder was er will. Was hier passiert is nur Wunschreden, nichts weiter.


----------



## Thoranis (2. März 2010)

Naja bin vom ersten Tag mit allen Chars RND unterwegs , es gibt solche und SOLCHE aber der durchschnitt is ganz okay. Diese GOGO schreier lässt man laufen bin ich mit Caster unterwegs mache ich meine Manareg dann können die von mir aus an Boss stehen , mit dem DK lauf ich hinterher ob ich im DMG Meter 2-3-4-bin mir wurscht ich spiel mein Spiel innerhalb der Gruppe.

Bin ich als Heal unterwegs ? krieg kein Manareg '( sofern es erforderlich ist ) dann muss der Tank sehen wo er bleibt..................... dann kann er GOGO ............

Erbärmlich zeigen sich mansche nur wenns um endloot geht - Rollen wird auf´s äußerste hinausgezögert nur damit gerechnet wird das einer schon die Gruppe leavt. Jo um die Gefrorenen Kugel geht zur Zeit ein wahrer Krieg los :-/////// 

Und wenns am meisten Ärgert ?? Gibts immer noch ein Schalter --PC aus und Ruh is


----------



## Super PePe (2. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Mit diesem Satz is der Rest deines Posts hinfällig und irrelevant. Wieso nicht 7. Klässler, oder 12. Klässler?
> 
> Hm Pepe und du erinnerst mich an Woody Allen.
> 
> Und mal abgesehen davon Pepe. Das was hier im Forum gemacht wird is doch eh nur labbern, letzten Endes macht doch heute Abend eh wieder jeder was er will. Was hier passiert is nur Wunschreden, nichts weiter.



Siehst du und genau das ist der Punkt an dem wir uns unterscheiden. Selbstvorfreilich ist ein Forum zum Labern da (hierbei kann es sich um fiktive Wunschvorstellungen handeln die diskutiert werden oder bekannte Balance etc Probs). Dennoch lege ich dabei den Schwerpunkt auf meine Meinung zu den Dingen und labere nicht des Laberns oder des Opportunists sein wegen da in dieser Art 2 große Gefahren liegen. Die erste Gefahr ist die das viele nur oberflächlich lesen dadurch nicht differenzieren können ob dies nun eine ehrliche Meinung ist oder nur Labern weil einem gerade langweilig ist. Sie gehen davon aus das dies deine Meinung ist und werden wie jeder Mensch versuchen diese Meinun gin ihr System einzubauen (sie ist gegeben und man kann sie nicht ändern) - in diesem Falle werden nochmerh auf Bedarf klciken wobei es ihnen egal ist ob es noch um das wirkliche "Need" geht. Die Folge ist schwerwiegend. Und darin liegt die 2. Gefahr. 
Wer so mit der Büchse der Pandora spielt, brauch sich nicht wundern wenn er selbst dadurch unter die Räder kommt. Und darum braucht sich hier keiner wundern das er emotionalen Gegenwidn erzeugt bei so Sätzen wie:

"n ich dir als Tank mitkomme und auf eines der viiiiiieelen 5er Hero Inis Epix Bedarf mach, dann kannst du soviel schreien wie du willst, ich werde das Item am nächsten Eck verkaufen und mit dem Gold meine Rüstung reppen, die wegen DIR an Arsch gegangen ist (nein, ich bin nicht arrogant, ein Wipe kommt sicherlich nicht durch mich, dafür hack ich mir den Dicken ab und leg ihn für euch ins Feuer!). Das kannst du als "so ein Arschloch" sehen, das kannst du als präventive Arschlochmassnahme gegen die "Ärsche" sehen.
c) Ganz abgesehen davon, macht derjenige, der dich ninjat den gleichen Job wie du und is auch in der Ini. Warum sollte er dann nicht würfeln dürfen? Achso, weil ers nicht tragen kann.....aber du kannst es tragen....bis zum ersten Naxxboss, der besseres dropped, was dir aber auch NICHTS bringt, weil du mit Naxxequip in keinem Raid mitgenommen wirst."

mit dieser Unlogik untergräbst du einfach paar ungeschrieben Regeln, die es seit Klassik gibt und ihr liebtet doch so das klassische WoW wo alles so besser war ... etwas schizo/unglaubwürdig das Ganze

Ihr demontiert euch eure Vertrauensbasis auf dem nunmal jegliche zwischenmenschliche Aktion basiert udn wundert euch dann über die Com?


----------



## DerHutmacher (2. März 2010)

zum Thema:

Mir is eig. kein großer unterschied aufgefallen.
Ich versuch mit den Leuten zu reden, also mehr als nurn Hallo und gz beim lvlanstieg rauszukitzeln, kein smalltalk, das wär zuviel, aber jemand der garnichts sagt ist mir von vornerein suspekt und steht kurz vorm Kick.
Is ziemlich drastisch, aber hab die erfahrung gemacht dass 'Ninjalooter' kaum andere Spieler warnehmen und Bedarf würfeln, sobald es geht.


----------



## immortal15 (2. März 2010)

Das heisst INSTANZ ! nicht inze -.-


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

Huhu Pepe....

naja du vermischt die buffed community mit der generellen wow community... wobei vllt (wenn überhaupt) 1% der deutschen wow zocker regelmässig in buffedforen sind^^

denn die reelle wow-welt ist grausam, hart und gnadenlos... reden kann man hier, aber umsetzen kann man das hier beredete kaum (wohlgemerkt)... ich weiss noch dass als ich damals mein heroequip gefarmt habe, wurde mir jedes mal (wohlgemerkt^^) das item das ich wollte weggeninjat bevor ichs erst bekam... und was stellte ich fest? die leute die mich damals geninjat hatten (damals auf gleichem niveau) waren equipmässig immer im vorteil... also "frechheit siegt"...

wie du schon sagst, viele sehnen sich nach vanilla/bc, doch es ist nunmal wotlk (langweilig, einfach, faceroll.... community am ****)... daher geb ich mir ingame kein wunschdenken sondern passe mich bestmöglich der situation an...

und wie ich auch bereits sagte, die community interessiert mich nicht, die heroinnies auch nicht... ich will dort nur marken und gold... und btw ich habe need auf gold, das könnt ihr euch hindeichseln wie ihr wollt, auf gold hab ich einfach need... wenn andere da kein bedarf machen sind die schlichtweg selberschuld... ich meine bei cs weint ja auch keiner weil n anderer typ sich deine colt klaut...

ich meine wenn ich so normal ne hero mach... bekomm ich dort vllt wenns sehr gut hinkommt 40g pro run (wenn überhaupt)... beim ninjan bekomm ich in etwa das doppelte...

aber wie ich bereits erwähnte... wow ist einfach wie im realen leben (nur als vergleich, logo is wow nich real^^)... der stärkere gewinnt... und wie du bereits sagtest, es ist eine ungeschriebene regel... daher ist keiner verpflichtet sie einzuhalten, bzw sie zu mögen...


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

Pepe, ich habe mich nie nach Classic gesehnt und ich bin nicht 'ihr'.
Ich - und du kannst mich gerne Egoist nennen - spiele das Spiel, wie ich es will. Gefällt mir der Run in ner Hero nicht (was sehr selten vorkommt) geh ich, bin ich der Meinung, nach dem x-ten wipe - weil der DDler bei Seelendingens nicht aufhört dmg zu machen - auf ein Item Bedarf zu würfeln, damit ich wenigsten was für meine Repkosten habe, dann tu ich das (ich weiss wieviel Repkosten ein Stoffi hat, ich hab selbst einen). Wenn ich meine Spielweise an die der ganzen Zufallsspielern anpassen würde, würd ich für Occulus ne Stunde brauchen (bildlich ausgedrückt). Klingt zwar Egoistisch, aber hey, es ist genau das wonach es aussieht. Innerhalb meiner Gilde is das was anderes. Aber ca 90% der Spieler, die man Zufallsheroinis antrifft, sieht man kein zweites Mal und wenn dann erinnert man sich nicht. Des weiteren kannst du gerne anständig und korrekt würfeln, brauchst dich aber nicht beschweren, wenn du nach dem 4ten ini run immernoch nichts ausser Marken und Frust kassierst.
Und mir is absolut bewusst, dass so ein Verhalten keine guten Konsequenzen hat, und auch ich hab an das Gute im Menschen geglaubt bzw tue das immernoch, aber nichtmehr in der WoW. Die Community zu verbessern ist wie wenn du versuchst ein Lagerfeuer im Weltall zu machen ---> geht nicht. Und derjenige, der nicht so denkt, der war nur a) nicht lange genug in der WoW oder b) passt wirklich auf, nicht solchen über den Weg zu laufen. Da ich aber das gesamte Spiel spiele, heisst ich mach mir keine Regeln und spiel wie ich will, werde/ wurde ich schon mit den eigenartigsten Sachen konfrontiert, so dass ich für mich bis zu einem bestimmten Grad der netteste Spieler auf WoW bin, dann aber die Ellbogentaktik greift.
Ich bin kein Ninja, aber ich lass mich als Tank auch nicht verarschen, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Super PePe (2. März 2010)

Dann könnte es dir an der nötigen Charakterstärke fehlen ... die kommt oder sie kommt nicht

Und dein Goldbeispiel ist reiner Selbstbetrug (da dich bis auf das Gold nichts interessiert) - es gibt wesentlich effektiver Spots als Heros


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

lol tschamba... genau das ist der punkt den ich meine^^

viele meinen in wow ist man irgendwem was schuld.... ich bin keinem irgendwas schuldig^^... weder zeitlich, noch durch freundlichkeiten noch sonstwas... lol
ich meine wow ist nicht die reale welt (ich weiss davor hab ichs aber damit verglichen... wohlgemerkt verglichen hehe), daher muss ich mich an keine ungeschriebenen regeln halten... 

ich meine ich sehs so... wenn andere gold bekommen haben die ihren spass (jetz mal rein subjektiv gesehen), ich hab nichts davon, wenn ich gold bekomme, hab ich spass... 

wieso soll ich den anderen ihren spass gönnen, und für mich ists sinnlos/spasslos?... wie gesagt is subjektiv, klar gold allein macht kein spass, aber wegen gold und marken geh ich ja dorthin... d.h. bekomm ich kein gold/marken hab ich kein spass weils mir nix bringt... also bleiben mir da im prinzip 2 optionen

a) gruppe leaven
b) ninjan


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Dann könnte es dir an der nötigen Charakterstärke fehlen ... die kommt oder sie kommt nicht
> 
> Und dein Goldbeispiel ist reiner Selbstbetrug (da dich bis auf das Gold nichts interessiert) - es gibt wesentlich effektiver Spots als Heros



huhu

nene ich brauch noch makren .... und wie gesagt, ich red hier nur von heros, woanders denk ich anders nach...
klar könnt ich mir das gold woanders holen, aber dort bekomm ich halt gleichzeitig marken und gold... 

aber offen gesagt heros mach ich nur für gold und marken... da interessieren mich die leute nicht, und auch nicht community oder sonstwas... sowieso dreht sich wow für mich nur um mich... schliesslich zock ich ja auch nur meinen char... 

ich meine ich seh einfach keinen sinn anderen was zu überlassen was ich brauche... das ist einfach unlogisch... vor allem dass dann die leute weinen, obwohl sie auch bedarf würfeln könnten find ich noch unlogischer^

vor allem... need = man könnte es brauchen, bedarf = man braucht es

ich könnte das gold nicht brauchen.... ich brauche es... also bedarf...und da nehm ich mir kein recht oder sowas, weil jeder bedarf machen kann...

btw... bin auch kein 8.klässler mehr... sondern 9.klässler... scherz^^... bin jetz 21 und muss arbeiten (hoffentlich kann ich bald studieren :-) )

lol rate was ich studieren will.... bwl -> gold ;-)


----------



## Super PePe (2. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObIe6JPNGIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

Also falls du mich meintest Pepe.
Was hat ein Spiel mit der Charakterstärke zu tun. Soll ich dir was sagen, in dem Moment, in dem du mit deinem Char vor mit stehst, seh ich keinen Menschen vor mir, sondern eine Virtuelle Figur. Das ist sogar in meiner Gilde so. Warum? Weil ich kein süchtiger bin, der eine virtuelle Figur vermenschlicht, sondern sie sein lässt was sie ist. Eine Pixelansammlung. Und wenn mich diese Pixelansammlung nervt, dann arbeite ich dagegen. Und das mach ich bei Command&Conquer so, das mach ich bei L4D2 so, dass mach ich in jedem Spiel dass ich besitze so. Das hat nichts mit Charakterschwäche zu tun. Du machst nämlich einen entscheidenden Fehler: Du vermenschlichst das Spiel und bringst Begriffe wie Charakterschwäche mit ein. Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass es Spieler gibt, die eigtl nur Raiden, und minimum (und meist auch maximal) die Zufalshero am Tag machen, weil sie nach 4-5h Raiden keinen grossen Nerv mehr haben. Ganz offen gesagt gehöre ich zu den Spielern, die ihre Frostmarke am liebsten direkt am Anfang per Questgeber in der Ini holen könnten und tschüss. Ich weiss es klingt ziemlich 'Arschlochmässig', aber so ist es halt. Ich seh das Spiel als Spiel. Da kann es sein, dass mein Char den ich steuer das grösste Schwein in der WoW ist, d.h. noch lange nicht, dass ich im RL genauso bin und dem Kunden vor mir die letzte Bretze aus der Hand reisse und sie für mich ninja, manmanman.

Also anders gesagt: Mich interessiert nicht, was der andere in der Zufallshero will, die 3 DDs und der Heiler sind nur Mittel zum Zweck, damit ich und dadurch auch sie an die Frostmarken kommen. Klingt vlt arrogant....aber hey ^^^es ist genau das, wonach es aussieht^^Und jetzt mal ehrlich, du kannst mich dafür flamen, beschimpfen und öffentich vier Teilen. Aber es wird nichts daran ändern und du wirst es nicht ändern können, dass ich heute Abend online kommen werde und dank Blizz gaaanz easy in 0.00002 sec ne grp finde und genauso schnell Ersatz da ist, wenns einem nicht passen sollte.


----------



## Super PePe (2. März 2010)

dann spiele keine anschnurrspiele wenn alle um dich eh nur npc sind

nicht dein Char hat die Charakterschwäche sondern _*wenn*_ dann du (Konjunktiv) .. wenn jemand sich scheiße verhält werde ich es nicht auf den char beziehen sondern immer auf den der ihn führt. Und wie du selbst sagst du machst es in jedem Gruppenspiel damit ist es charunabhängig und personenbezogen ...
wenn du das Spiel als Spiel siehst dann würdest du es spielen und dich nicht wie eine Barbiepuppe aufführen
Welche Gründe dich daran hinter dem Kunden vor dir die Bretzel zu klauen, sind handfest. Du könntest einfach die Fresse vollbekommen (geht ingame nicht), du würdest HAusverbot bekommen (geht ingamenicht), es hängt deine ganze soziale Bindung an deinem Verhalten und das ist ingame nicht so also lebst du es aus weil dich gewisse Dinge im realen daran hindern ( alles sehr hart gezeichnet aber warum nicht oder gefällt dir das aufeinmal nicht mehr?). Und solltest du nun mit RP kommen im RP werden solche Dinge vorweg geregelt (in diesem Falle kannst du den Arsch spielen der du sonst nicht sein darfst)


----------



## Latharíl (2. März 2010)

chathpt...ich glaub, mir is noch nie jemand begegnet, der so egoitisch war wie du.
wenn jeder so denken würde, wäre die welt arm dran, denn das verhalten im spiel spiegelt nicht selten das verhalten im echten leben wieder.

ich mein, wenn ich nicht ab und an mal spieler treffen würde, die noch anstand, manieren, einen netten umgangston etc. kennen, würd ich wahrscheinlich ernsthaft an den erziehungsmethoden der eltern und an den generationen an sich zweifeln.

klar ist der großteil der wow-"gemeinde" im prinzip scheiße vom verhalten her, aber ein einzelner kann trotz allem noch was ändern. 
deswegen bin ich lieber nett und helf un mach gier statt dieses fucking ninjagedöns und beweis denen, die noch was aus den heros an equip brauchen, dass es auch anders geht, als das ich mich auf eine stufe mit DIR stell.


und wer nicht sieht, dass hinter jedem char ein mensch steckt, sollte lieber zu nem egoshooter greifen


----------



## Ralsaar (2. März 2010)

Mordena schrieb:


> Behandle andere wie du selbst behandelt werden möchtest. Ich denke jeder ist ein Stellvertretter seines Reallms. Wenn sich einer wie ein Arsch aufführt, dann schadet er nicht nur selbst, sondern auch allen anderen Spieler des gleichen Realms.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

@ tschamba xD

is bei mir nich anders... ich raide auch ca. 4-5 stunden die woche, das 3 mal an werktagen (meine spieltage)... wovon ich freitag keine zeit hab... also hab ich 4 tage von denen ich 3 raide...

wie du schon sagtest, ausserhalb der raids, sind chars für mich keine menschen sondern chars (avatare)... denn wow ist einfach nur ein spiel... ob jetz hinter nem char einer hockt oder nicht, es ist dennoch nur ein game^^... und ein char ist kein mensch sondern das spiel... 

ich bin auch kein a-loch in wirklichkeit, bin ein voll freundlicher typ und sehr offen^^... aber wie eben gesagt, heroinnies sind nur mittel zum zweck (fr-marken+gold für reppen oder fläschchen) mehr nicht..

und wenn ich sehe die rolle des a-lochs in wow ist erfolgreich, warum soll ich dann nicht weitermachen?...

edit:

@latha

ich bin kein egoist... null... von 50chf geb ich wenns sein muss 40chf meinem besten kumpel weil ders braucht....
aber in wow kanns sein dass ich nur bei heroinnies n a bin... aber was solls, wow ist ein rollenspiel, ich hab null skupel oder bedenken diese rolle einzunehmen... vor allem weil sie erfolgreicher ist als andere...


----------



## Latharíl (2. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> @ tschamba xD
> 
> is bei mir nich anders... ich raide auch ca. 4-5 stunden die woche, das 3 mal an werktagen (meine spieltage)... wovon ich freitag keine zeit hab... also hab ich 4 tage von denen ich 3 raide...
> 
> ...




omg-.- ich raide auch 4-5 tage die woche...UND????
ich hab trotzdem noch irgendwo n funken anstand in mir...

die rolle des arschlochs ingame funktioniert nur deshalb, weil mal einer damit angefangen hat un des alle machen, weil sies nich besser wissen...und das ist so verdammt traurig


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

naja hier ne message an euch alle... ihr seit fucking selberschuld xD

bin mal weg eine rauchen + mittagspause


----------



## Imanewbie (2. März 2010)

ich will classic wieder ham dort war 1 Spieler nichts ohne eine gescheite Gruppe oder Gilde, mit der Zeit hat sich immer mehr die Egomanie ausgebreitet und was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja hier. 

Du hast spass daran anderen n item weg zu nehmen weil du es kannst aber nicht brauchst? Was hat das mit avatar oder Mensch dahinter zu tun, das is einfach nur assi, du verdierbst anderen den Spielspass nur das du deine 5Gold zusammen bekommst. 

Was glaubst du wie lange es dauert bis man Raids auch Serverübergreifend gehen kann, ninjast du dort dann auch so rum? 

In jedem Spiel gibt es eine Spielkultur (sogar in CS:S). 

Aber ich glaube da redet man gegen eine Wand, die Leute die so sind kann man noch mit 100k Argumenten kommen, sie ninjan weiter und versauern anderen Spielern den Hero ini Besuch. Aber früher oder später gibt es dort dann auch Bewertungen dann können sich die ninjas gegenseitig ninjan ^^ (geiler Text).

mfg


----------



## Shubunki (2. März 2010)

Mann Leute, weshalb spielen wir denn? Weil es spass macht und nicht, weil das Heil der Welt davon abhängt, ob wir erfolgreich sind. Zu spass gehört es auch, nen gewissen Respekt anderen gegenüber an den Tag zu legen.. denn es erhöht den Spassfaktor, wenn mal das ein oder andere freundliche oder sogar spassige wort fällt....


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

Pepe du machst es wieder^^ Kannst du nicht begreifen, dass es mir egal ist, was um die WoW passiert. Wenn heute mein Account gehackt wird, dann werde ich kurz schmunzeln, weils echt jemand geschafft hat, die Firewall meines Dads durchzudringen (er arbeitet als Systemadmin bei Thales) und ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken das Game deinstallieren, weil nochmal auf 80 --> keine Lust; Char bei Blizz anfordern etc --> is mir zuviel Aufwand. Und am nächsten Tag kauf ich mir ein anderes Game. btw ist WoW das EINZIGE Multiplayergame, dass ich spiele (achja, noch L4D2, aber das ist nochmal ein ganz anderes Genre bei dem es keine Neider gibt). D.h. dein "in allen Gruppenspielen" trifft schonmal garnicht zu. Du kannst WoW in Bezug auf mich so vergleichen: Für mich ist WoW wie Inlineskaten am Strand. Wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe, dann ist es halt so, und ich fahre auch einfach nur, weil mir das fahren Spass macht solange es mir Spass macht und mache keine Religion oder Studie oder vermenschliche das Inlineskaten, so nach dem Motto jemand hat eine Charakterschwäche, wenn er den anderen schneidet.
Du machst einen wirklich entscheidenden Fehler und das ist auch, was die WoW Comm so kaputt macht. Ihr vergesst dass es ein Spiel ist und bringt viel zu viel Vermenschlichung mit rein, mitsamt eigener Sprache und Slang, mitsamt eigener WoW-Lebensphilosophie.

Achja, bevor ich das vergesse. Du brauchst auch nicht sagen, du würdest es mir nicht glauben, dass ich alss die Mühe so ohne weiteres aufgeben würde. Hey, ich habe mir nicht einmal im Spiel wirklich Mühe gegeben, warum, weil das ein Spiel ist, das von den Mechaniken her für 12 jährige gemacht wurde. Mal 2m rechts, mal 2m links, sonst nur blöd Tasten 1-9 abrattern. Und mein Equip das kam einfach, das ist ohnehin nicht beeinflussbar, da es Droppchance gibt. Von daher ist die einzige Mühe zu hoffen, das dropped was man braucht. Und so kann ich behaupten, dass ich gutes Lootglück hatte. Und wenn nicht, dann hätte ich das nicht gehabt, wayne. Ich bin sogar überglücklich, das WoW vercasualisiert wird, dann kann nämlich meinen PC ausmachen, wanns mir lustig - ausser ich mach was mit der Gilde aus. Ansonsten bin ich keinem Rechenschafft schuldig.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2010)

Du willst freundliche Leute? Keine Kiddies die nixx auf die Reihe bekommen? Channel ohne Flames? Nette Gilden?

DANN SPIEL VERDAMMT NOCHMAL HERR DER RINGE ONLINE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (2. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> naja hier ne message an euch alle... ihr seit fucking selberschuld xD
> 
> bin mal weg eine rauchen + mittagspause




Damit hast du dein wahres Ego verraten, jetzt bist du nämlich nicht ingame, auch wenn das
buffed forum wenig mit RL zu tun hat.

Aber @ Pepe und Latha: Ihr werdet solche Typen *niemals* ändern können, diese Art Menschen
(ja, ich bezeichne sie immer noch als Menschen) sind von Natur aus keinerlei Argumenten zugänglich.

Ich möchte fast ne Wette eingehen, dass sie die ersten wären, die einen anderen flamen, wenn er ihnen
was weg *ninjat*, selbst wenn derjenige tatsächlich Bedarf hätte.


Ich hatte Gestern wieder mal ein absolutes Hihglight, was das Ar....mässige Verhalten von Randomspielern
anbetrifft:

Halle der Blitze (mögen eh die wenigsten) Rnd.
Ich als Heiler dabei und, bevor ich gebuffed habe, erstmal gefragt ob alle bleiben.
Alle blieben da, es wurde sogar vereinbart, dass wir alle Bosse machen (gibt ja mehr Marken).
Als der Tank zuerst den Event ansteuern wollte, kam von einem DD, "he, der erste Boss ist doch rechts"
Also die Gruppe nach rechts Richtung erster Boss und was passiert?
Der DD, der vorher geschrieen hatte steuerte den Uhrahnen an, holte sich die Münze und war instant weg.
Kommentar vom Tank: "Ich wusste, warum ich links rum wollte^^"


----------



## Galjun (2. März 2010)

Worin liegt dann der sinn eigentlich Online Games zu spielen?
Bei der Item und Gold geilheit musst ja im RL sehr starke komplexe haben.
Brauchst Items und Gold um dein selbstbewusstsein aufzubauen?

Wie heisst dein Char und auf welchem Server spielst du? hast auf deinem Profil ja gar keine Infos..


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> ich will classic wieder ham dort war 1 Spieler nichts ohne eine gescheite Gruppe oder Gilde, mit der Zeit hat sich immer mehr die Egomanie ausgebreitet und was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja hier.
> 
> Du hast spass daran anderen n item weg zu nehmen weil du es kannst aber nicht brauchst? Was hat das mit avatar oder Mensch dahinter zu tun, das is einfach nur assi, du verdierbst anderen den Spielspass nur das du deine 5Gold zusammen bekommst.
> 
> ...




huhu wieder da^^

naja ich hab offen gesagt noch keine gruppe gehabt bei der ein typ need auf 200er item hatte... oder es war ein einzelfall...
die lilasachen in heroinnies haben für mich so als item keinen wert mehr, daher seh ich darin nur gold...

heroinnies sind dafür da um sich für raids/pvp zu equippen... oder um sich gold zu holen...

der teil mit avatar u mensch brachte mich zum lachen... wow ist ein game, und ein avatar ist kein mensch er ist auch nur game... dahinter sitzt zwar n typ, aber es is trotzdem nur game... 

vor allem wunderts mich wenn andere nich auch need machen, sie wollen schliesslich ja auch gold für die items haben... oder nicht?... ich meine wer nich bedarf macht, hat kein bedarf aufs item und das daraus gewonnene gold... demnach machen ja alle need... also wollen die kein gold, oder?... der bedarfbutton ist für bedarf da... u ja ich habe bedarf, zwar nicht aufs items selber aber auf das gold... und jemand der need aufs item hat, is auch cool, der hat halt genausoviel need darauf wie ich... 

und du hast recht.... 100k argumente reichen nicht aus... denn keines kann wow vermenschlichen... und tut mir leid... irgendwelche sozialen regeln sind für mich vermenschlichung eines spiels...


----------



## Drop-Dead (2. März 2010)

meistens nette leute dabei gehabt aber schwarze schafe gibts immer ^^

zB leute die alles needen weil sies tragen können oder andere spieler beleidigen uws ^^ kicken kann man ja leider erst nach 15min und einige heroics sind nach den15min schon vorbei bei guten gruppen


----------



## Thimothy (2. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> ich meine wenn ich so normal ne hero mach... bekomm ich dort vllt wenns sehr gut hinkommt 40g pro run (wenn überhaupt)... beim ninjan bekomm ich in etwa das doppelte...




Was machst du wenn sich das jetzt rum spricht und alle die hero gehen nur noch bedarf machen ? ^^
giebst du´s dann auf?
weil nach deinen aussagen lohnt sichs ja dann nicht oder ?


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

Tomratz, das kann schonmal garnicht passieren, weil ich nur Marken brauch, die kannst gerne versuchen zu ninjan. Und alles andere was ich "brauche", gibts in ICC25er.
Und du bringst auch was interessantes mit ein - Urahnen. Auf die kack ich, wie auch auf die meisten Events, ausser dem Kopflosen Reiter, den mag ich. Ich glaub du hast auch noch nicht verstanden. Warte, ich drücks mal einfacher aus: Gilde ist für mich = Raiden. Da ich gerne erfolgreich raide, muss man in eine Gilde, ausserdem gibt es da nette Menschen, mit denen ich mit unterhalten kann (nicht damit verwechseln, dass ich hinter einem Char lediglich eine virtuelle Figur sehe). Allerdings habe ich das Spiel nicht wegen der Allgemeinheit und nicht wegen der Gruppendynamik etc gekauft, sondern weil mir die grossen Welten der WoW und die freie Bewegungsmöglichkeit so gefallen hat. Du redest von "...wahrscheinlich im RL...", du hast keinen Plan von meinem RL, noch vom RL irgendeines Spielers.


Und Galjun, damit so Leute wie du dann ankommen und an Hand eines fehlenden Erfolges sich aufgeilen? Glaubst du echt ich bin so blöd und geb dir Vorlage? Wenn du ohne Arsenal Link nicht klar kommst, kannst du gerne die Luft anhalten bis du blau wirst. Kann gut sein, dass ich nen Komplex habe, vlt einen Komplex, weil ich nur 1.71m gross bin, also nicht der grösste Mann. Oder worauf willst du cooler denn hinaus?


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

Ich geb keine charinfos preis... wozu auch... 
ich kann dir aber sagen ich zock derzeit den icc25er content....

@Galjun

ich hab keine komplexe und wow benutz ich garantiert nicht um mich selbst irgendwie zu profilieren(meiner meinung nach umwort des jahres) oder um mich selbst zu beweisen...

ich meine wenn ihr counterstrike zockt und n typ frägt euch ob er deine waffe haben kann... und zwar bei jedem try... würdet ihr das machen?... klar wenns wirklich nutzen hat ja, aber wenns rein theoretisch vollkommen sinnlos wäre, würdet ihr das machen?... wohl kaum

ich sehe das lootfenster wie ne ampel... passen = rot, gier = gelb und grün = bedarf... 

ich gehe über grün, die anderen über gelb.... was mach ich denn da falsch^^... dabei sollte jeder der wirklich bedarf hat (obs jetz gold oder das item selbst ist) bedarf machen... ich meine ich lüg euch hier doch nicht an... ich hab halt einfach bedarf... und den kindergärtner der sich um lowchars kümmert mach ich nicht... ich kümmer mich um meine gilde (dass wir vorwärts kommen) und um meinen char, mehr nicht... ich meine die leute im lfg tool sind meist nichmal in meinem realm... die kenn ich garnicht...

ich meine wer spass dran hat gold über farmen oder ah zu machen, ist jedem selber überlassen... ichs machs per heroinnies und bekomm dazu noch marken^^

weiter oben las ich was wegen warum machst es dann im rl nicht (weil du prügel kassieren könntest usw...)... klar ich meine ich leg mich ja auch im rl nich mit nem bären an... aber ingame schon^^

und offen gesagt mir is es hunzteufelsch***egal wenn mir jemand was wegwürfelt... mei dann hat er halt glück gehabt...


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

Thimothy schrieb:


> Was machst du wenn sich das jetzt rum spricht und alle die hero gehen nur noch bedarf machen ? ^^
> giebst du´s dann auf?
> weil nach deinen aussagen lohnt sichs ja dann nicht oder ?



ne garnicht... dann is es doch logischer...

anstatt rumzuheucheln drückt man halt offen auf bedarf wenn man gold hat und fertig...

edit:

lol tschamba wieder aus der seele gesprochen....

mein equip gibts au nurnoch in icc... events/mounts, erfolge, berufe und sowas sind mir *komplett* ega

und nochmal edit: wir machen die community definitiv nicht kaputt, das kann ich schwören.... das sind diese schwachsinnigen sozialregeln die alles versaun + gearscore...

und nochmal zu den regeln.... ich meine wer sagt denn irgendwelche regeln?... hier in buffed kommen alle aus allen servern deutschlands... also pvp/pve/rp-pve/rp-pvp.... so.... was weis denn n rp-pve servertyp der vllt scho x-jahre dort war, wie es auf nem pvp server zugeht oder auf nem reinen pve server?.... garnichts... daher sind irgendwelche regeln auch sinnlos...


pour conclure (spass am rande): wow is für mich ausser raids nicht besser als gta... und das ist gut so, denn es ist einfach nur ein spiel


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

@ thimoty

für mich gibts eigentlich nur 3 gründe aufzuhören...

a) wenn sie ein bewertungssystem für chars einführen (weil man da indirekt irgendwelchen leuten eine regel aufzwingen kann, also a dieu rollenspiel)
b) wenn cata rauskommt... kein bock nochmal zu lvln und equip farmen
c) wenn wow noch einfacher wird als es eh scho is....


----------



## Thimothy (2. März 2010)

Naja Chathpt

Indirekt musst du dich doch auch an die regeln halten die blizz dir vorgibt.
Man erklärt sich ja bei jedem patch oder update damit einverstanden ?


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

Thimothy schrieb:


> Naja Chathpt
> 
> Indirekt musst du dich doch auch an die regeln halten die blizz dir vorgibt.
> Man erklärt sich ja bei jedem patch oder update damit einverstanden ?



jo klar... ^^

aber ich hab da noch nirgends was bezüglich bedarf/need/diss und passen gesehen... andererseits hab ich mir des auch noch nich durchgelesen... aber wenn da was diesbezüglich steht bin ich interessiert... 

edit: eben durchgelesen... hab da nur was von verhaltenskodex gefunden, für den es nichmal ne definierung gibt... 

aber offen gesagt is mir egal wenn ich gegen sowas verstosse... dann is des game halt weg und wird durch was anderes ersetzt^^


----------



## Super PePe (2. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Pepe du machst es wieder^^ Kannst du nicht begreifen, dass es mir egal ist, was um die WoW passiert. Wenn heute mein Account gehackt wird, dann werde ich kurz schmunzeln, weils echt jemand geschafft hat, die Firewall meines Dads durchzudringen (er arbeitet als Systemadmin bei Thales) und ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken das Game deinstallieren, weil nochmal auf 80 --> keine Lust; Char bei Blizz anfordern etc --> is mir zuviel Aufwand. Und am nächsten Tag kauf ich mir ein anderes Game. btw ist WoW das EINZIGE Multiplayergame, dass ich spiele (achja, noch L4D2, aber das ist nochmal ein ganz anderes Genre bei dem es keine Neider gibt). D.h. dein "in allen Gruppenspielen" trifft schonmal garnicht zu. Du kannst WoW in Bezug auf mich so vergleichen: Für mich ist WoW wie Inlineskaten am Strand. Wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe, dann ist es halt so, und ich fahre auch einfach nur, weil mir das fahren Spass macht solange es mir Spass macht und mache keine Religion oder Studie oder vermenschliche das Inlineskaten, so nach dem Motto jemand hat eine Charakterschwäche, wenn er den anderen schneidet.
> Du machst einen wirklich entscheidenden Fehler und das ist auch, was die WoW Comm so kaputt macht. Ihr vergesst dass es ein Spiel ist und bringt viel zu viel Vermenschlichung mit rein, mitsamt eigener Sprache und Slang, mitsamt eigener WoW-Lebensphilosophie.
> 
> Achja, bevor ich das vergesse. Du brauchst auch nicht sagen, du würdest es mir nicht glauben, dass ich alss die Mühe so ohne weiteres aufgeben würde. Hey, ich habe mir nicht einmal im Spiel wirklich Mühe gegeben, warum, weil das ein Spiel ist, das von den Mechaniken her für 12 jährige gemacht wurde. Mal 2m rechts, mal 2m links, sonst nur blöd Tasten 1-9 abrattern. Und mein Equip das kam einfach, das ist ohnehin nicht beeinflussbar, da es Droppchance gibt. Von daher ist die einzige Mühe zu hoffen, das dropped was man braucht. Und so kann ich behaupten, dass ich gutes Lootglück hatte. Und wenn nicht, dann hätte ich das nicht gehabt, wayne. Ich bin sogar überglücklich, das WoW vercasualisiert wird, dann kann nämlich meinen PC ausmachen, wanns mir lustig - ausser ich mach was mit der Gilde aus. Ansonsten bin ich keinem Rechenschafft schuldig.



Was mir schleierhaft ist, wie du jetzt darauf kommst welche Gründe es für dich gibt WoW zu spielen (inliner). Das ja schön und billig aber es erklärt in keiner Weise dein Verhalten gegenüber deinen Mitspielern. Und bei den ganzen Argumenten, die du hier vorbringst, stellt sich mir erneut die Frage warum du es dann überhaupt noch auf deinem Rechner hast? 
Einerseits hast du Goldneed und sowie so und überhaupt, andererseits ist dir alles scheiszegal weil eh belanglos. Wenn es doch dann so belanglos ist, warum verzichtest du nicht einfach (sidn wir wieder beim Charakter), denn weder items noch gold scheinen ja so wichtig zu sein, wie der Spass den man zusammen hat, oder dann doch nicht ...
Ich habe/kenne viele (gesehen) die so denken wie du.. hab die zu Klassik kennengelernt (kaum einer hat bc je über 65 gespielt) dann kamen die Neuen keiner von den hat wolk bis 73 gespielt und heute sind sie wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Du siehst und du sagst es selbst auch du wirst WoW nicht lang mit machen ... Das ja alles nicht so wild, eigentlich nichtmal das man es erwähnt. Jedoch spielst du es (okay wie inlinern) .. in kurzer Zeit soviel wie möglich absahnen .. das erklärt für mich die Ungeduld der Spieler, das Gogogo und das sich nix gönnen, weil man es eh in 3 Monaten nicht mehr spielt ... und darin unterscheiden sich die Spielintentionen .. viel spielen es aus Zeitvertreib über Jahre .. es ist völlig belanglos ob man in t drölf oder d3 rumrennt oder nach 250 trys endcontent Boss nr. 182 gelegt hat. Man könnte nun sagen gerade dies Phasenspieler, die nur für einige Monate spielen, weil sie mal Werbung gesehen haben oder ihr Freund zu Weihnachtsostern ein Key bekommen hat, versauen das Spiel.. aber das wäre viel zu einfach und wie jeder sieht und selbst du, liegt der Schlüssel (nicht bei den Anderen) bei einem selbst (man muss sich Rechenschaft ablegen - udn wenn du damit LEben kannst ist das doch super). Man muss selbst entscheiden wie weit man geht, wie weit man mit jemanden geht und ob es überhaupt der Weg für einen ist.. und da ist egal ob es ingame ist, auf Arbeit oder im Privaten. Und das versuche ich dir zu verklickern. Vielleicht kommt diese Erkenntnis noch wenn du deine väterliche Firewall mal hinter dir gelassen hast.
Was du verstehen muss: ich will dir hier nicht deine Spielweise madig machen oder sie gar verteufeln ... jeder soll mit sich selbst klar kommen. Für mich hat spielen sehr viel mit dem Sozialverhalten zu tun (ein Fussballspieler, der meint ja ich muss ja nicht richtig spielen, weil die 10 Mann um mir eh alle Bohne sind und der Gegner eine lolige Dorfmannschaft ist, wird nicht lang in der Gemeinschaft bestehen können) mit Respekt und Loyalität und darin unterscheiden wir uns.


----------



## Thimothy (2. März 2010)

Überflogen hab ich mal ^^

sagen kann ich dazu aber nix genaues.

ne aber weils dir ja um regen in game und so ging, wollt ich wissen was du dazu sagst ^^

ich machs meistens so, egal ob ich mit tank oder dd mit gehe, ich schau mir das beim ersten loot an, und verhalt mich dann so wie die gruppe.
wenn einer dabei sit der bedarf macht, nicht weil ers braucht aber weil er das gold draus will, das sieht man ja, dann wird kurz im chat gesagt auf alles jeder bedarf und fertig. 
dann kommts hald aufs glück an


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

Thimothy schrieb:


> Überflogen hab ich mal ^^
> 
> sagen kann ich dazu aber nix genaues.
> 
> ...



eben das mein ich ja... hehe
aber is halt unlogisch wenn man leute in der grp da hat, die eig auch nur marken u gold wollen, aber sich den bedarfbutton verheucheln... wenn jmd gold braucht ist das doch bedarf...

aber offen gesagt soweit wie du gehst, geh ich garnicht... ich schreib da nix an... ^^... ich komme, nehme und gehe so wie beim kirschnpflücken... dafür ist ne hero für mich da^^


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (2. März 2010)

oh ja, ich kann dich gut verstehen!
mir passiert das andauend. Als heiler hab ich mit voreiligen tanks zu kämpfen, die ständig vorauslaufen und mir meinen job weiter erschweren. "nerf nicht" lautete die antwort auf meine ständigen bitten. die situation endete, nachdem wir die instanz geschafft haben (hdb hc) ich lag tot am boden doch der pala tank hielt es für unter seiner würde mich zu reezen! naja...
andere situation: ein katastrophaler hdz4 run! lagen schlecht in der zeit, sodass der tank verleitet war, den einen oder anderen mob zusätzlich zu pullen. tja die sache endete mit schlechter kritik über meine ausrüstung (HALLO? eine heroinstanz! wo zum geier soll ich sonst auf einmal bessere rüssi auftreiben? t10 oder icc loot vielleicht? aus dem ärmel zaubern?)
auch sofortiges leaven nach einem kleinem wipe sind an der tagesordnung (vergleichsweise sympathischer akt). 
aber das leicht reizbare spieler sich bereits nach ein paar kleinen defiziten aufs schlimmste beleidigen ist der gipfel! blizz sollte was unternehmen. wie? da hab ich auch keine idee bis auf verschärfen der etikette etc. 
wirklich reibungslose runs werden immer seltener, denn die von mir oben genannten spaßigen ausflüge sind nicht die einzigen, die mir unterlaufen sind...
um es kurz zu fassen: die verhaltensweise von spielern verschiedener realms ist am absolutem tiefpunkt...
an alle: wir wollen doch nichts anderes als die inni möglichst reibungslos zu schaffen, oder?


----------



## Thimothy (2. März 2010)

DU ich schreibs schon in den chat rein das kommt dann für mich ein bissl fair rüber.
und sollte einer wirklich bedraf haben und ich hab das teil, dann kann er ja sagen, du ich brauch das noch oder so, das seh ich dann nicht so eng und er bekommts auch!
die teile sind ja tauschbar.


----------



## Andi111 (2. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> jo klar... ^^
> 
> aber ich hab da noch nirgends was bezüglich bedarf/need/diss und passen gesehen... andererseits hab ich mir des auch noch nich durchgelesen... aber wenn da was diesbezüglich steht bin ich interessiert...
> 
> ...



du bist einer der gerne alles für sich und zu seinem wohl umdefiniert? so einen mist hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen...

das beste ist aber:

"ich sehe das lootfenster wie ne ampel... passen = rot, gier = gelb und grün = bedarf... 

ich gehe über grün, die anderen über gelb.... was mach ich denn da falsch^^... dabei sollte jeder der wirklich bedarf hat (obs jetz gold oder das item selbst ist) bedarf machen... ich meine ich lüg euch hier doch nicht an... ich hab halt einfach bedarf... und den kindergärtner der sich um lowchars kümmert mach ich nicht... ich kümmer mich um meine gilde (dass wir vorwärts kommen) und um meinen char, mehr nicht... ich meine die leute im lfg tool sind meist nichmal in meinem realm... die kenn ich garnicht..."

der egoismus und die selbstgefälligkeit einiger hier ist wirklich nicht zu übertreffen.... sellten so einen mist gelesen. die krönung ist aber deine ampeldefinition... wenn jeder sich die knöpfe selber definieren würde... . sag doch einfach, der oberste knopf ist der chathpt-knopf. da drück ich drauf und alles ist meins....



die knopf-definition von bedarf bezieht sich doch eindeutig auf das item... und nichts anderes.  dann könnte (was genauso dumm wäre) jeder caster auf alles bedarf machen da er es ja entzaubern kann und dafür gold bekommt... ok, sollte er den beruf noch skillen könnte ich es verstehen... aber ansonsten und es sich selber auf kosten der anderen zu bereichern. 

wenn sich alle an eurem fehlverhalten orientieren und jeder nur noch auf alles bedarf drückt... dann mal gute nacht wenn cataclysm kommt... oder glaubst du etwa es würden dann alle schalgartig mit dem schwachsinn wieder aufhören?

dann dieses gerede von ist ja nur ein game und ich sehe nur ne virtuelle figur... du hast den grundgedanken eines mmorpg bis heute nicht verstanden. selbstverständlich zeigen sich soziale verhaltensweisen aus dem rl auch ingame.... das hat nichts mit realitätsverlust zu tun. 

tut doch bitte der wow-gemeinschaft einen gefallen, kauft euch ein spiel das keinen online-modus hat.


----------



## Tomratz (2. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Tomratz, das kann schonmal garnicht passieren, weil ich nur Marken brauch, die kannst gerne versuchen zu ninjan. Und alles andere was ich "brauche", gibts in ICC25er.
> Und du bringst auch was interessantes mit ein - Urahnen. Auf die kack ich, wie auch auf die meisten Events, ausser dem Kopflosen Reiter, den mag ich. Ich glaub du hast auch noch nicht verstanden. Warte, ich drücks mal einfacher aus: Gilde ist für mich = Raiden. Da ich gerne erfolgreich raide, muss man in eine Gilde, ausserdem gibt es da nette Menschen, mit denen ich mit unterhalten kann (nicht damit verwechseln, dass ich hinter einem Char lediglich eine virtuelle Figur sehe). Allerdings habe ich das Spiel nicht wegen der Allgemeinheit und nicht wegen der Gruppendynamik etc gekauft, sondern weil mir die grossen Welten der WoW und die freie Bewegungsmöglichkeit so gefallen hat. Du redest von "...wahrscheinlich im RL...", du hast keinen Plan von meinem RL, noch vom RL irgendeines Spielers.
> 
> 
> Und Galjun, damit so Leute wie du dann ankommen und an Hand eines fehlenden Erfolges sich aufgeilen? Glaubst du echt ich bin so blöd und geb dir Vorlage? Wenn du ohne Arsenal Link nicht klar kommst, kannst du gerne die Luft anhalten bis du blau wirst. Kann gut sein, dass ich nen Komplex habe, vlt einen Komplex, weil ich nur 1.71m gross bin, also nicht der grösste Mann. Oder worauf willst du cooler denn hinaus?




Du hast mich nicht verstanden oder du willst mich nicht verstehen, ist aber auch egal.

Viele Leute hier sehen WoW eben anders als du, sind die deswegen alle verblödet?
Ist deine Art zu spielen die einzig richtige?
Hast du dich als Lowlevel (oder frisch 80er) nie geärgert, wenn dir was weggewürfelt
wurde von jemandem, der es wirklich nur verticken konnte, während du es als equip
Verbesserung hättest brauchen können?
Du redest von deiner Gilde, ich vom ganzen Spiel.
Wenn alle dein Verhalten an den Tag legen würden, hätte ich persönlich schon lange
mit WoW aufgehört
Es hatte sich in Vanillazeiten eine Art Kodex herausgebildet, dass man Gier (greed, nicht 
zu verwechseln mit need) würfelt, wenn man ein Teil haben will um es zu verticken.
Bedarf (Need) wurde nur gewürfelt, wenn man einem das Teil wirklich eine Equipver-
besserung brachte.
Leute mit deiner Auffassung bringen dieses mühsam aufgebaute "Vertrauenssystem"
ins wanken und sorgen auf Dauer dafür, dass man eigentlich den Gier-Button rauspatchen
kann.
Mal darüber nachgedacht?

Klar, du kannst mich und alle anderen, die nicht so wie du spielen (nämlich so, wie es sich
in WoW langsam entwickelt hat) flamen, dass wir zu blöd sind, weil wir in dem Spiel einem
Gemeinschaftsgedanken anhängen, dann bist du bei WoW aber tatsächlich falsch, denn bei
einem MMORPG handelt es sich nun mal um ein Gemeinschaftsspiel und die Gemeinschaft
besteht eben nicht nur aus deiner Gilde, die du wahrscheinlich auch schamlos ausnutzt,
nur um deine eigenen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. März 2010)

also ich spiele zurzeit 2 tanks hoch nen warri auf 33 und dudu auf 65 immer wen ich in den innis tanke pullen die anderen dds einfach so irgendwelche mob gruppen und das geht mir ziemlich auf den sack oder das hunter mit tank pets in innis gehen nach einiegen puls der anderen leave ich meistens und sage die kommen auch gut ohne nen tank klar meine 2 chars wurden deswegen oft zugeflamet aber deren schuld und wen man ne bemrkung macht das man 2-3 sec antanken kan wens mehr als 4-5 mobs sind wird man als noob oder lern tanken boon und die machn sofort bang ae bang ae bang ae und beschweren sich dan dan sie sterben


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

^^ sowas wie fairness hab ich in wow lang gesucht... funzt vielleicht 2 heroinnies lang und dann wirst wieder gelinkt... 
also pass ich mich der situation an... ich will garnicht mit den leuten reden oder irgendwas zutun haben... ausser in raids... schlichtweg interessiert mich die person hinter einem char nicht.
warum? weil in china einer der vom fahrrad fällt auch nich interessiert....
in wow gehts für mich (meine meinung) nur um mich... und offen gesagt ist das bei allen spielern so, nur akzeptieren das tuts keiner^^
wow ist das egomanischte, egoistischte computerspiel das ich kenne... und ich zocke seit ich 2 jahre alt bin (jaja amiga^^)..... aber sich damit abfinden will keiner... ne dann kommen jeden monat patches weil die lowies ihre chars nich beherrschen... 
in diesem spiel respektiere ich die leute entsprechend dem umfeld wie das spiel ist. 
und ziel des spiels ist seinen char weiterzuzocken und zu verbessern... wohl gemerkt seinen... es geht in wow immer nur um sich selbst, egal wie man es dreht, egal wie man es sich hindeichseln will... selber ist immer (IMMER) der mann.... 
warum soll ich mich jetz da um andere kümmern?... es bringt meinem char nichts, es macht mir keinen spass (nur den anderen, toll)...

klar wenn ich jetz nen behinderten obdachlosen auf der strasse sehen würde, würde ich nieeemals in den sinn kommen ihn auszurauben... denn in rl muss man sozial sein, zum glück... 

doch wow is nur ein spiel, wie pokern... wer gibt da scho freiwillig seinem tischnachbarn was?... (gut kann sein kenn die pokerregeln nich, vllt macht ma ja sowas)...


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

Pepe, du machst wieder ein Vorurteil, dass nicht auf mich zutrifft.
Ich spiele WoW seit ein bisserl mehr als 3 Jahren, habe ausser ner 3 monatigen Pause komplett BC-WotLk erlebt, mit seinen Hypes und seinen Schattenseiten.
Ich habe Anfangs auch immer nett gespielt, gepredigt man mache Bedarf wenn man es braucht, etc. bis ich zu der Erkenntnis kam, dass WoW eine vercounterstrikung eines Rollenspiels ist, in dem der eine für den Ausdruck "Arschloch" nen Perm Ban kassiert, der andere aber als "Analintruder" rumlaufen darf.
Ich habe Respekt bis einer an die Grenzen meines Respekts stösst, dann schalt ich schlagartig um und derjenige lernt meine Respektlosigkeit kennen, ohne ihm Futter für ein Ticket zu liefern. Und ich schrieb auch, ich bin der netteste Mensch auf WoW, nur wenn ich merk die Gruppe gerät ausser Rand und Band, dann gerät halt der Tank auch ausser Rand und Band, und das spürt eine Grp sehr schnell, wenn der Tank angepisst ist. Ich brauch nicht eins der Items, auch nicht das Gold, es geht ums Prinzip und ums Wachrütteln der Gruppe.
Andererseits will ich aber auch klar machen, das was hier gemacht wird nur scheinlabbern ist, weil es echte Ninjas nichtmehr gibt. Die einzige Möglichkeit wirklich zu ninjan ist im Schlachtzug und das habe ich noch nie gemacht und werde ich auch nicht.
Ich will dir eigtl mit meinen ganezen Posting der letzten drei Seiten zeigen, dass der erste Schein trügt. Und nur weil das in 5er Ini grp so gehandhabt wird wie zur Zeit jemand nicht gleich Charakterschwach ist. Wüsstest du was ich beruflich mache, dann würdest du verstehen, dass ich Abends nur Heim komme, am liebsten mit ner Schreckschraube Namens "Blörki" (is nicht mein Charname) über die jeder lachen kann raiden gehen würde und nur blödsinn bauen würde, sozusagen alles an Blödsinn rauslassen, was man tagsüber in der Arbeit nicht machen durfte. Und User wie du denken dann, der is assozial oder Charakterschwach. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin den ganzen Tag über auf Achse und lass mich Abends vor WoW einfach nur fallen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger^^

btw, vergiss bitte gleich wieder die Sache mit meinem Vater, das liest sich raus, wie wenn ich ein Nesthocker wär. Ich habe von ihm eine Firewall installiert bekommen, die ziemlich heftig is, mehr auch nicht^^


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Viele Leute hier sehen WoW eben anders als du, sind die deswegen alle verblödet?
> Ist deine Art zu spielen die einzig richtige?



Habe ich nie behauptet.



Tomratz schrieb:


> Hast du dich als Lowlevel (oder frisch 80er) nie geärgert, wenn dir was weggewürfelt
> wurde von jemandem, der es wirklich nur verticken konnte, während du es als equip
> Verbesserung hättest brauchen können?



Nein, da ich bis Level 63 Null Plan von meiner Hexe hatte und mich an der Riesenwelt ergötzt habe.



Tomratz schrieb:


> Du redest von deiner Gilde, ich vom ganzen Spiel.
> Wenn alle dein Verhalten an den Tag legen würden, hätte ich persönlich schon lange
> mit WoW aufgehört



Nein, ich rede von etwas, was viele denken, aber wenige aussprechen.



Tomratz schrieb:


> Leute mit deiner Auffassung bringen dieses mühsam aufgebaute "Vertrauenssystem"
> ins wanken und sorgen auf Dauer dafür, dass man eigentlich den Gier-Button rauspatchen
> kann.
> Mal darüber nachgedacht?



Mal über lfg-Tool nachgedacht, vlt auch darüber nachgedacht, dass ich teils mit dabei war, als dieses System etabliert wurde und dass ich dabei war als DIESES SYSTEM AN DEN ARSCH GING?




Tomratz schrieb:


> Klar, du kannst mich und alle anderen, die nicht so wie du spielen (nämlich so, wie es sich
> in WoW langsam entwickelt hat) flamen, dass wir zu blöd sind, weil wir in dem Spiel einem
> Gemeinschaftsgedanken anhängen, dann bist du bei WoW aber tatsächlich falsch, denn bei
> einem MMORPG handelt es sich nun mal um ein Gemeinschaftsspiel und die Gemeinschaft
> ...



Ich habe euch nie geflamed oder als blöd hingestellt, ich sprach über meine Spielweise. Und wenn du in ne Random Hero gehst, dann hast du natürlich in erster Linie im Kopf die Bedürfnisse der anderen Spieler zu befriedigen, alles klar^^


----------



## Natar (2. März 2010)

quoten will gelernt sein


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

Naja gut... hättest du vielleicht 2 min über den vergleich nachgedacht hättest du ihn wohl verstanden....
ich muss halt nur lachen weil sich die community irgendwelche regeln aufbaut die sie selbst hindert xD.... 
lol aber drück nur weiter gier wenn du eigentlich gold willst... es wird dir sicher jemand danken, den du weder kennst, siehst oder der jemals mit dir was zutun hatte... wenn du dich dabei besser fühlst^^... so ist halt rollenspiel jeder übernimmt eine rolle....
aber auslachen tu ich dich wenn der typ sich hinterher bei dir bedankt indem er dir was wegwürfelt falls du ihn nochmal triffst... glaubmir da lach ich dich wirklich aus...

worüber ich aber am meisten lachen muss is dass rummoralisiert wird, mehr sozialer aspekt eingeführt wird aber wow dadurch trotzdem immer mehr den bach runter geht... aber daraus etwas schliessen will keiner was...

ich sags euch... wäre wow so assomässig wie zu bc (blütezeit von wow.... seit release wotlk gibts keine neuen user mehr)... dann gäbe es auch wieder mehr spieler xD


----------



## Tomratz (2. März 2010)

Ich mach jetzt mal besser kein Fullquote, sonst brauch ich ne eigene Seite.

@ Tschambalaia:

Du sagst, du hast dich nie über Bedarf u. Gier geärgert, weil du bis 63 keinen Plan von deiner Hexe hattest
und dich an der Riesenwelt ergötzt hast, was war denn danach?, soll ich das so verstehen, dass dann bei
dir das große Erwachen kam und du dich über deine Naivität bis dahin geärgert hast. Kam dann das grosse
Umdenken, nach dem Motto "Euch Är..... zeig ich es jetzt?

Du sagst, viele denken wie du, nur du sprichst es aus. Warum erlebe ich es dann äusserst selten, dass sich
Leute ähnlich wie du verhalten?, mir ist es in ich weiss nicht wie vielen lfg-Inis bisher erst zwei, vielleicht auch
drei mal passiert dass ich Leute mit Ansätzen (ich sage wohlweislich Ansätzen) zum Ninjalooten erlebt habe.


Du warst also dabei, als das neue Tool etabliert wurde und als es in den Arsch ging?, meinst du, ich hätte die
letzten Monate eine WoW-Pause gemacht und würde mich jetzt über die Veränderungen ärgern?
Nein, ich war auch bei der Etablierung des neuen Tools mit dabei und ich kann bisher immer noch sagen, dass
ich es in der Mehrzahl der Fälle für gut halte.

Ich habe nicht behauptet dass du geflamed hast, ich habe dir nur anheim gestellt es zu tun.


----------



## Latharíl (2. März 2010)

chatdingensda, hoffentlich treffen wir uns NIE in einer hero....ich glaub, ich würd mir da nen bann vom feinsten einfangen


----------



## 5002 (2. März 2010)

Wie ermüdend. Die beiden egoisten hier, sollten sich einfach mal überlegen ob sie net einfach nen Singleplayer RPG spielen sollten. Dort sind wirklich alle anderen Chars NPCs. In Wow (Ein MMO) ist eben der clou, dass hinter den Chars menschen stecken mit denen man außerordentlich gut interagieren kann. Und vergleiche mit Counterstrike und so sind vergleiche zwischen Äpfeln und birnen. Einer von euch war nen BWL futzi? Wundert mich nicht. Lächerlichster Studiengang EVER. ^^ 

Der der noch bei Papi wohnt, und sich rausredet is auch nicht wirklich der hit, wie er versucht uns weiß zu machen, dass es die bösen anderen waren, die ihn "korrumpiert haben". GENAU das meinte Pepe mit charakterstärke. Und ich kann mich auch sonst Pepe anschließen (das pulp fiction video kam echt gut an der stelle xD ich liebe den film). 

Ich verstehe auch nich wo für euch noch der reiz in wow liegt. Einer sagt, es sei eh nur kinder gehopse mit 2m rechts und 3m links gehn und fertig, der andere sieht in allem und jeden nur mittel zum zweck, wobei ihm aber trotzdem eigentlich alles egal ist. Und dem anderen is wieder sein Account scheißegal. (Pah wie er heulen würde, wenn alles wech wäre, der würde blizzard mit mailbomben drohen in denen steht dass er seinen char wieder ham will^^ aber papi wirds schon richten)

Wenn euch beiden eh alles egal ist: Wieso nich aufhören und was machen, was einem nicht egal ist? 

Btw: zumindest auf meinem realpool sind 90% der spieler nicht so ein gesocks. Also ist die ausrede, dass alle anderen so doof sind eh hinfälllig.



edit: @ Chathpt

Du lachst jetzt also hier leute aus? Sehr erwachsen. Und du behauptest du seist irl sozial und nett? Da muss ich aber lachen.. (und forum is im prinzip irl, da es nur eine erweiterte diskussionsplattform ist, die es ermöglicht über weite entfernungen diskussionen zu führen)


----------



## Tomratz (2. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> chatdingensda, hoffentlich treffen wir uns NIE in einer hero....ich glaub, ich würd mir da nen bann vom feinsten einfangen




/dickes, fettes *sign*


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

5002 schrieb:


> Wie ermüdend. Die beiden egoisten hier, sollten sich einfach mal überlegen ob sie net einfach nen Singleplayer RPG spielen sollten. Dort sind wirklich alle anderen Chars NPCs. In Wow (Ein MMO) ist eben der clou, dass hinter den Chars menschen stecken mit denen man außerordentlich gut interagieren kann. Und vergleiche mit Counterstrike und so sind vergleiche zwischen Äpfeln und birnen. Einer von euch war nen BWL futzi? Wundert mich nicht. Lächerlichster Studiengang EVER. ^^
> 
> Der der noch bei Papi wohnt, und sich rausredet is auch nicht wirklich der hit, wie er versucht uns weiß zu machen, dass es die bösen anderen waren, die ihn "korrumpiert haben". GENAU das meinte Pepe mit charakterstärke. Und ich kann mich auch sonst Pepe anschließen (das pulp fiction video kam echt gut an der stelle xD ich liebe den film).
> 
> ...



gäbe es wow-raid, wow-pvp, wow-pve, wow-rp und sowas als eigene games... ich würd mich wow-raid holen und basta... aber es gibts halt nichts davon...
könnte ich wow komplett auf raids minimieren, dann wäre es das optimalste game überhaupt... aber so ist es halt nicht... ich muss gold holen, muss marken farmen usw usw... 
lol du siehst es aus nem komplett anderen blickwinkel wie ich... für mich ist wow wie jedes andere computerspiel in meinem spielregal... nicht besser oder schlechter... 
und hier irgendwelche leute auszulachen weil sie noch bei "papi" wohnen is lächerlich bis wirklich unfair... denn im vergleich zu dir greife ich keine leute direkt an... eigentlich nichmal indirekt....
und bwl kommt darauf an wo man es macht... ich werde in genf "economie d'entreprise" studieren... kp ob bwl dafür die richtige übersetzung ist....

aber gut... ich verbeuge mich vor deinem schier endlos langen penis... du bist der beste... du kennst alle studiengänge, bist hochintellektuell und kennst das spiel bis in jeden winkel auswendig^^... ich verneige mich vor deinem sozialverhalten, frag doch blizz direkt mal nach ob sie realm-bürgermeister einführen wollen... 

...

aber heut abend hol ich mir wieder gold... mit bestem und reinstem gewissen... 

und du hast recht 90% oder von mir aus 99,9999999% spieler zocken nich so wie ich... was willst jetz machen? 

und ausserdem vermischt du hier die birnen mit passionsfrüchtchen... du steckst mich (pvp) realm zusammen mit rp zockern...

und mit charakterstärke hats nichts zutun, ich nehm das auch mal auf, weils mich ja auch betrifft... das nennt man situation analysieren und das beste daraus machen... 

klar kannst deine sachen an irgendwelche willkürlichen wow chars verteilen die möglicherweise (wohlgemerkt) 1. im monat on kommen... oder du kümmerst dich um deinen char und machst need wenn du was brauchst (wofür need/bedarf auch da ist... denn nirgendwo steht need nur wenn itemneed, NIRGENDS.... need ist need, pasta


btw... dann hast auch keine charakterstärke wenn du haargel benutzt, öööh du nachmachér.... xD


----------



## Leyard (2. März 2010)

Solche Spieler wie Chathpt trifft man immer öfter und meist kann denen den Riegel entsprechend vorschieben. Da ich meist als Tank unterwegs bin und der großteil der Gruppe sich in der Regel moralisch fair verhält ist es ein leichtes zu sagen, dass es nicht weitergeht wenn das weitergeht. Hinzu kommt meistens, dass ich öfters mit 1-2 Gildies unterwegs bin, bei denen die Vernunft ebenfalls stimmt - im schlimmsten Fall für denjenigen wird er gekickt. Und selbst wenn ich allein in einer Randomgruppe stehe: Mit meinem Main kann ich einige der Heroischen Instanzen allein machen, was keine Angeberei sein soll( weil es wirklich nicht jeder kann) sondern vielmehr als Zeichensetzung, dass manchen das nicht einfach hintenrum vorbei geht und man dagegen auch was machen kann.
Wichtig ist es anzusprechen und da fordere ich jeden auf sich fair zu verhalten oder sich dafür einzusetzen, dass so eine Instanz fair verläuft!

@Chathpt du kannst vermutlich froh sein, dass du dich hinter deinem Avatar verstecken kannst - ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du dem ein oder anderen unvorsichtig in die parkende Faust taumeln würdest, würde herauskommen wer du bist.


----------



## Tomratz (2. März 2010)

Mal an alle, ich glaube, wir sollten einfach mal aufhören den Troll zu füttern


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

5002 schrieb:


> edit: @ Chathpt
> 
> Du lachst jetzt also hier leute aus? Sehr erwachsen. Und du behauptest du seist irl sozial und nett? Da muss ich aber lachen.. (und forum is im prinzip irl, da es nur eine erweiterte diskussionsplattform ist, die es ermöglicht über weite entfernungen diskussionen zu führen)




du hast recht... dieses forum ist real und bin bissl abgeschweift.... auslachen war nur im bildlichen sinne gemeint... (edit: ahahaha)
ich seh halt im prinzip nur wie sich die leute abzocken lassen... und anstatt intelligent zu handeln, wird rein sinnlos rummoralisiert (sinnlos warum? siehe aktuelle wow situation)

kleines anhängsel: hab letztens bei nem schweizer kollegen (er spielt aber auf französischem realm) gezockt... dort würfeln alle, ALLE generell auf bedarf, immer... so lösen die das problem... und es funktionniert wunderbar... dort weint kein mensch wegen sowas....

im prinzip fühle ich mich so wie n dieb in der fussgängerzone, der komplett in rosa-tütü durch die strassen rennt und öffentlich leute abzockt, und die stehen nur da und diskutieren untereinander anstatt zu denken... so seh ich das....

würde jeder bedarf würfeln gäbe es kein problem damit mehr, auch nich für mich... weil für mich logik noch wichtiger als alles andere in einem spielspass ist...


----------



## Leyard (2. März 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Mal an alle, ich glaube, wir sollten einfach mal aufhören den Troll zu füttern



Haddu vollkommen recht!
/sign


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

5002, du schreibst wie wenn du mich in und auswendig kennen würdest. Der Unterschied zwischen mir und dir ist, dass ich das Spiel ohne Zwang an mache und ohne Zwang ausmache. Bei dir ist das Spiel das reinste Heroin. Huu der denkt was falsches über mich...huuu ich bin auf seiner Ignoreliste.....Huuu ich muss zwischen zwei virtuellen Chars, deren wahres ICH ich niemals kennenlernen werde interagieren. Genau das sind Sorgen, die EURE CHARAKTERSCHWCÄCHE zum Vorschein bringen, weil ihr euch über etwas aufregt bzw etwas wichtig macht, was völlig belanglos ist und rein zum Zeitvertreib da ist. Ausser den Goldsellern und den eBay Charvertickern bringt es nämlich nichts als eingebildeten Spass.
Was ihr nicht kapiert, ist, dass ihr ein Spiel...EIN SPIEL...so hart wichtig macht, wie man da würfelt, welche Skillung man wie man sockelt und weiss der Geier was alles noch, dass ihr völlig vergesst, wenn morgen die Server abbrennen und nichtmehr wiederhergestellt werden können, dann werdet ihr euren gesamten Ruf von WoW in einem Mal verlieren. Ich glaub 5002 da würde es mehr Suizide geben (so wie du schreibst mit dir an erster Stelle), als das ich mich über meinen gehackten Account aufregen würde. 

Und ich werde dir mit Sicherheit nicht meine familiäre Situation schildern, ich bin nur momentan gezwungen mit meiner Frau bei meinen Eltern zu wohnen, weil ich ausgewandert bin. Mehr Info kriegst du nicht :-P Rausreden, das hab ich vor der buffed Comm mit Sicherheit NICHT nötig^^

Und wir reden hier noch nichtmal tiefsinnig, wenn wir anfangen würden zu kratzen würdet ihr schnell feststellen, dass bei euch eines zutrifft:
Wer unschuldig ist, werfe den ersten Stein^^


----------



## Latharíl (2. März 2010)

do not feed the troll-.-



chathpt oder wie auch immer, wenn wow ein psiel wie jedes andre is, dann erklär mir bitte, in welchem, andren spiel du so mit andren LEUTEN bzw. ihren charakteren, die sie in der virtuellen welt "vertreten" zusammen kommst, mit ihnen interagierst und mehr oder weniger auf sie angewiesen bist um voran zu kommen...

ein raid funktioniert nur, wenn ALLE zusammen arbeiten

eine gruppe ist nur so erfolgreich wie sie gemeinschaftlich zusammen hält

ein einzelner kann machen was er will- irgendwann rächt sich das - karma baby karma!

wie gesagt, ich hoff, dass wir uns nie ingame über den weg laufen


----------



## Latharíl (2. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> 5002, du schreibst wie wenn du mich in und auswendig kennen würdest. Der Unterschied zwischen mir und dir ist, dass ich das Spiel ohne Zwang an mache und ohne Zwang ausmache. Bei dir ist das Spiel das reinste Heroin. Huu der denkt was falsches über mich...huuu ich bin auf seiner Ignoreliste.....Huuu ich muss zwischen zwei virtuellen Chars, deren wahres ICH ich niemals kennenlernen werde interagieren. Genau das sind Sorgen, die EURE CHARAKTERSCHWCÄCHE zum Vorschein bringen, weil ihr euch über etwas aufregt bzw etwas wichtig macht, was völlig belanglos ist und rein zum Zeitvertreib da ist. Ausser den Goldsellern und den eBay Charvertickern bringt es nämlich nichts als eingebildeten Spass.
> Was ihr nicht kapiert, ist, dass ihr ein Spiel...EIN SPIEL...so hart wichtig macht, wie man da würfelt, welche Skillung man wie man sockelt und weiss der Geier was alles noch, dass ihr völlig vergesst, wenn morgen die Server abbrennen und nichtmehr wiederhergestellt werden können, dann werdet ihr euren gesamten Ruf von WoW in einem Mal verlieren. Ich glaub 5002 da würde es mehr Suizide geben (so wie du schreibst mit dir an erster Stelle), als das ich mich über meinen gehackten Account aufregen würde.
> 
> Und ich werde dir mit Sicherheit nicht meine familiäre Situation schildern, ich bin nur momentan gezwungen mit meiner Frau bei meinen Eltern zu wohnen, weil ich ausgewandert bin. Mehr Info kriegst du nicht :-P Rausreden, das hab ich vor der buffed Comm mit Sicherheit NICHT nötig^^



fakt ist, es wird nicht vergessen, dass es nur ein spiel ist..wir vergessen nur nicht, dass es ein GESELLSCHAFTS/GEMEINSCHAFTSspiel ist...ohne die andren spieler kannst du effektiv nichts erfolgreich machen...kannst nich raiden, kannst keine hero machen...uuuh du kannst ALLEINE leveln, dailys machen, farmen

folglich ist soziales benehmen/verhalten von vorteil...wer dies nicht hat, hat entweder eine nicht unbedingt erfolgreiche erziehung genossen oder ist das geborene arschloch. 
beides würde mich sehr traurig machen.

bsp:
mein cousin bekommt von seinen eltern alles in den arsch geschoben...er hat dieses "ich geb auf andre rücksicht, weil mir das irgendwann auch zugute kommt" nie gelernt. 
mit dem ergebnis, dass er in seiner lehre ziemlich auf die fresse geflogen ist.

bsp2:
ich hab die angewohnheit zu viel rücksicht auf andre zu nehmen, wenn sie hilfe oä. benötigen. das hat mich des öfteren während meiner schulzeit den kopf gekostet, aber am ende hat sichs gelohnt, weil die, denen ich geholfen hab und zu denen ich nett war, auch so zu anderen waren. 
somit ist die welt ein stückweit freundlicher geworden.
wenn auch nur ein kleines stückchen.

ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Talismaniac (2. März 2010)

@chatdingsbums ich denke du verwechselst den gier und bedarf knopf... anfängerfehler.. kannst halt nix dafür


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

Siehst du, und genau wie du Latharil in Bsp2 beschreibst war ich bis zu Anfang von WotLk. Dann war für mich das Fass voll und ich hab auf WoW-Comm gepfiffen, das einzige worauf ich Wert lege sind meine Gildies und meine FL. Der Rest wird von mir so behandelt, wie sie in den Wald rufen. Und du weisst denk ich was ich mein.
Ich habe denke ich auch deutlich geschrieben, dass ich mit den Leuten die ich kenne weiss, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe, und bei Leuten die ich nicht kenne auch. Nur - und das schribe ich auch - lass ich mich von einer Gruppe nicht verarschen.
Der Witz an den ganzen Posts ist, dass es wie der Fetzen Fleisch ist, den man in die Löwengrube wirft.
Würde ich jetzt schreiben, solang alle einen GS von 2k haben, is mir egal welchen GS man in die Ini bringt, dann würden die ersten auftauchen und schreiben, was für ein Arsch ich doch bin, dass ich für ne Hero GS verlang und und und. Das aber ein 2k GS bedeutet T5 like Equip zu tragen, darüber denkt keiner nach, nur schnell das Wort "GS" lesen und loslegen.
Bestes Beispiel hier ist Tomratz, der eine einzige Tour an Vorurteilen bringt, bei denen ich hier hinterm Rechner echt lachen muss^^


----------



## Chathpt (2. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> do not feed the troll-.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ ich hoffs für dich

du diesen globalisationsgedanken hab ich nicht... ich meine ich muss ja auch nicht... wenn die einen meinen, sozial rumtun, nettsein und sowas macht ihnen spass, deren sache... mir macht mein char spass, richtig sogar... aber wie gesagt in wow gehts mir nur um meinen char, nich um irgendwas anderes... 

und was braucht mein char damit er gut gedeiht? gold und equip

was brauch ich für gold ? items, berufe, ah
equip? marken & raiden

und scho oft sagte ich ja... ich beziehe dashier rein ausschliesslich auf 5er innies... weder auf /2 channel, noch auf raids, noch friendslist und sonstwas....

für die einen ist ne 5er innie für equip da, weil siehs noch brauchen... na und... für mich ists halt nich dafür da, ich will nur gold und marken.... da kann ich nix dagegen tun, so ist die spielmechanik...

ich meine jeder hat das recht bedarf zu klicken (ausser platte wenn du stoffie bist... is ja jetz neu)... aber genutzt wirds nur wenn ma need auf items hat Oo? von 10 rdm-herogruppen ist vielleicht 1 einziger member dabei der need hat, der rest braucht das zeug einfach nicht... sorry man die sind einfach selberschuld nicht need zu drücken...

und n troll bin ich auch nicht... hab nur festgestellt die buffed community steht auf aufstacheln einer einzigen meinung... deswegen hab ich mir den char hier gemacht um euch mal ne andere zu zeigen... und mir ist auch was aufgefallen.... das hat wow einfach auch puttgemacht:

kaum einer hat noch lust sich wow anzupassen... und passt sich mal einer an, ist er gleich abseits der mehrheit und wird als abschaum beschimpft...

in diesem fall lacht sich aber der abschaum über den rest tot... ich meine meint ihr im ernst es bringt was zu weinen?... wow/blizz is keine ultimative selbsthilfegruppe...

es gibt genau eine regel im leben sowie gleichermassen in wow die schon immer recht hatte "frechheit siegt".... das könnt ihr rumbiegen wie ihr wollt, so ists einfach.... und im rl kann ich nicht frech sein, einfach weil ich nich frech bin^^.... aber ingame kann ich machen was ich will... heisst ja auch "world" of warcraft.... genau das macht ja spass, dass man machen kann was man will... 

ich meine hätte gta sowas wie ne raidfunktion genau wie bei wow... leute ich würde nie wieder wow zocken^^


----------



## Thyrfing (2. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> kleines anhängsel: hab letztens bei nem schweizer kollegen (er spielt aber auf französischem realm) gezockt... dort würfeln alle, ALLE generell auf bedarf, immer... so lösen die das problem... und es funktionniert wunderbar... dort weint kein mensch wegen sowas....



ich glaube, dass man auf Sachen, die man nicht anlegen kann, garnich Bedarf klicken kann.


----------



## Latharíl (2. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> *es gibt genau eine regel im leben sowie gleichermassen in wow die schon immer recht hatte "frechheit siegt".... das könnt ihr rumbiegen wie ihr wollt, so ists einfach.... und im rl kann ich nicht frech sein, einfach weil ich nich frech bin^^.... aber ingame kann ich machen was ich will... heisst ja auch "world" of warcraft.... genau das macht ja spass, dass man machen kann was man will... *
> 
> ich meine hätte gta sowas wie ne raidfunktion genau wie bei wow... leute ich würde nie wieder wow zocken^^



unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht, heißts doch.
du denkst also, dass du dir ingame alles erlauben kannst, weil dich da keiner kennt, niemand zur rechenschaft ziehen kann, etc.?
was aber, wenn du mal an jemanden gerätst, der dir sehr wohl den arsch dafür aufreißen kann? 
was, wenn dir mal jemand ingame übern weg läuft, der in deinem echten leben ne rolle spielt und sich nur nie zu erkennen gegeben hat?
was machste dann?
kuschen?
oder auch "frechheit siegt" like einen auf dicke hose machen?

es gab hier mals das beispiel, das ein ausbilder auf seinen lehrling ingame getroffen hat...denkst du, dass würde dir nie passieren?
un glaubst du, wenn der feststellst, dass du dich ingame- also in der "anonymität"des internets- nicht zu benehmen weißt, es für dich keine nennenswerten konsequenzen hat?

tu dem "rest" der über abschaum wie dich *so hast DU es genannt, nicht ich* nichts gutes zu sagen weiß einfach den gefallen und zock nen egoshooter


----------



## 5002 (2. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> 5002, du schreibst wie wenn du mich in und auswendig kennen würdest. Der Unterschied zwischen mir und dir ist, dass ich das Spiel ohne Zwang an mache und ohne Zwang ausmache. Bei dir ist das Spiel das reinste Heroin. Huu der denkt was falsches über mich...huuu ich bin auf seiner Ignoreliste.....Huuu ich muss zwischen zwei virtuellen Chars, deren wahres ICH ich niemals kennenlernen werde interagieren.


Wie sage ich es am besten? Ich versuche es mit einem gepflegtem "ololololololol". Mein Nigga (habe schwarze verwandte also lass die rassismuskarte mal schön inner tasche...), ich bin sowas von reinster Casual. Ich habe jetzt seit paar Tagen den Account reaktiviert, weil nen Freund wieder angefangen hat. War seit September letzten Jahres also nicht mehr on. Ich hab noch nichtmal ne Ahnung wo ich meinen Gearscore nachschaun kann, ist mir auch prinzipiell wurst, weil ich weiß dass ich ganz gut spiele. Wenn Wow also mein Heroin sein sollte bin ich schön lange auf methadon (aka reallife). Ich spiele auch meistens nur mit leuten, die ich ausm RL kenne, oder die ich aus der Gilde gut kenne und mit denen ich mich gut verstehe. Die restlichen spieler sind mir auch prinzipiell völlig egal, aber das heißt ja nicht dass ich mich wie ein asoziales drecksschwein benehme. Denn es sind immer noch andere menschen hinter den chars. Und nur weil ich mit diesen menschen über ein spiel interagiere und sie nicht auf der straße treffe, heißt es nicht dass ich mich mal benehme wie ein assi. Klar, wenn einer speziell sich bescheuert benimmt dann bekommt er es genauso zurück. Und ja es ist ein Spiel. ICH jedenfalls wurde noch unter dem motto fair play erzogen. Bei meinem Sport heißt das nicht unter die gürtellienie treten etc. und in wow heißt es eben sich auch ordentlich zu benehmen. 


Und du hast ja wohl was von deiner situation preisgegeben: haha. Haste nicht vorhin noch behauptet du wohnst nich bei papi? Scheinst dir ja nicht sicher zu sein. Und ganz ehrlich dein leben interessiert mich sowas von garnet. Du kannst meinetwegen Schakkeline auf HarzIV sein oder Ferdinant von schmackofotz (oder so einer von den deppen auf vox "unser neues leben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Das von dir geschilderte benehmen halte ich für unter aller sau. Das ist einfach so. Und es ist immer noch die schwäche deines Charakters, wenn du dich runterziehen lässt von den anderen deppen.


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (2. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schließe mich einem der Vorposter an .... ich beobachte das Auswahlverhalten meiner Mitstreiter. Wenn da einer Bedarf klickt, dann frage ich im Channel warum. Wenn die Erklärung vernünftig ist (das kann auch heißen, er/sie ist VZ und braucht das Zeug), dann wird in der Gruppe geklärt, wie weiter zu klicken ist. Verhält sich einer nicht danach, wird halt ein Auswahlverfahren gestartet (wenn es schon geht) - ansonsten ist es mir i.d.R. wayne, denn ...



Chathpt schrieb:


> ich muss halt nur lachen weil sich die community irgendwelche regeln aufbaut die sie selbst hindert xD....
> lol aber drück nur weiter gier wenn du eigentlich gold willst...



... darüber kann ich nur lachen. Wenn es jmd. nötig hat, die max. 20 - 30g aus den Items einer Heroini zu holen, dann ist es imho ein armer Tropf. Das Gold kann man sich (imho) schneller/leichter im AH erarbeiten. 

Da ich i.d.R. mit zwei weiteren Gildenmitgliedern losziehe kann sich ein "Fremder" auch eher schlecht wie die Axt im Walde benehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten stelle ich fest, dass hier zwei Member ihre (auch von ihnen selbst zugegeben) egoistische Meinung vertreten, während der Großteil eher auf ein "sozialeres" Verhalten abstellt. Sollte man den beiden nicht gemäß Meinungsfreiheit die ihre lassen? Auch wenn ich das Spiel anders spiele, so ist es mir klar, dass es immer Leute gibt, die es anders sehen als ich. Da ich damit rechne, überrascht es mich nicht und ich kann entsprechend reagieren.


cu

Vingo


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

Also ich hab nochmal alles überflogen und das einzige wofür ich mich entschuldige ist, dass ich mich in dem Thread so sehr aufgedrängt habe, dass nun ich teils im Mittelpunkt stehe.
Ich stehe hinter meiner Meinung, auch wenn sie krasser klingt als gewollt und ich sie leider etwas schlecht rübergebracht habe. Ich seh das Spiel als solches etwas anders wie ihr, habe aber nichts gegen diejenigen, die ihren Spiel Spass anders bekommen.
Mir ist auch klar, dass ich nicht gerade zur Freundlichkeit der Spieler beitrage, allerdings sehe ich das nunmal so und habe auch meine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Und Pepe, wenn wir beide uns kennen würden würdest du wissen, dass ich sicherlich nicht Charakterschwach bin und man mit mir Äpfel klauen gehen kann (soll nicht heissen wie gehen Äpfel ninjan^^)^^ 

Und 5002, hör bitte auf über sozial zu reden, deine Art verrät auch nicht gerade das sozialste von dir. Wir sind hier nicht bei der Vereinigung der Anonymen Sozialen und Netten, sondern spielen ein Spiel über die Welt der Kriegsführung. Oder wenns für dich sozialer klingt, "Welt des Blümchen zertrampelns". So ich bin raus hier, hab euch genug unterhalten.


----------



## Andi111 (2. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> klar kannst deine sachen an irgendwelche willkürlichen wow chars verteilen die möglicherweise (wohlgemerkt) 1. im monat on kommen... oder du kümmerst dich um deinen char und machst need wenn du was brauchst (wofür need/bedarf auch da ist... denn nirgendwo steht need nur wenn itemneed, NIRGENDS.... need ist need, pasta
> btw... dann hast auch keine charakterstärke wenn du haargel benutzt, öööh du nachmachér.... xD




man, man... wie ignorant und selbstverliebt kann man sein das man seine selbstdefinierten regeln über etablierte ungeschriebene regeln stellt.... links ist das bild des item und daneben steht bedarf und gier.... auf was bezieht sich das wohl? 

muss man dir eigentlich ein schild aufstellen "du sollst nicht über die stark befahrene autobahn laufen" oder denkst du dir ach ich entscheide jetzt das ich das darf und alle anderen sollen doch anhalten... ach nein, da würde dich das risiko persönlichen schaden zu nehmen davon abzuhalten deine selbstherlichkeit auszuleben, aber nur deshalb.

aber klar, du wirst es dir gleich wieder zurecht reden.... für mich zählt nur item = gold... 

wenn du so dringend gold brauchts... mach eine quest auf lvl 80 und du hast mehr gold als du für jedes item aus ner hero beim händler bekommst... aber wieso sollte ich das... scheiß drauf ob der kleine jäger (oder klasse deiner wahl) das item braucht... ich verkauf es lieber beim händler.


----------



## 5002 (2. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Und 5002, hör bitte auf über sozial zu reden, deine Art verrät auch nicht gerade das sozialste von dir. Wir sind hier nicht bei der Vereinigung der Anonymen Sozialen und Netten, sondern spielen ein Spiel über die Welt der Kriegsführung. Oder wenns für dich sozialer klingt, "Welt des Blümchen zertrampelns". So ich bin raus hier, hab euch genug unterhalten.


Nunja, wenn du nicht alleine unterwegs bist ob IRL oder Ingame, kommt es nunmal immer darauf an, wie man sich verhält. Wenn man anderen durch unfaires spiel selbiges vermiest, ist das nichts anderes außer egoistischer bockmist und absolut unsozial. Und mein Art in Diskussionen ist radikal. So what? Das sind nur Worte, meine Taten sind anders. Mit mir in eine Ini zu gehen bedeutet in den meisten fällen einen netten mitspieler dabei zu haben, der weiß was er tut und auch gern mit rat und tat zur seite steht. UND JA: Ich bilde mir was drauf ein, weil ich zumindest nicht so ein charakterschwächling bin der nur an sich denkt und ich mit meinem verhalten auch anderen MENSCHEN helfe das spiel genießen zu können. Klar ich tue nicht alles was man von mir will und ein whisper ala "GOLD???ßß" wird ignoriert. Aber wenn mich z.B. einer nett fragt wo denn dieses und jenes ist oder wie man am besten skill oder was weiß ich dann helfe ich gerne. Dass du dich jetzt aus dem Thread verpisst zeigt nur, dass du keine Argument hast und ich sehe hiermit meinen Standpunkt als erwiesen an.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch interessant, wie schnell du deine Theorie vergessen hast, ich sei ein Heroinabhängiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (2. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Siehst du, und genau wie du Latharil in Bsp2 beschreibst war ich bis zu Anfang von WotLk. Dann war für mich das Fass voll und ich hab auf WoW-Comm gepfiffen, das einzige worauf ich Wert lege sind meine Gildies und meine FL. Der Rest wird von mir so behandelt, wie sie in den Wald rufen. Und du weisst denk ich was ich mein.
> Ich habe denke ich auch deutlich geschrieben, dass ich mit den Leuten die ich kenne weiss, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe, und bei Leuten die ich nicht kenne auch. Nur - und das schribe ich auch - lass ich mich von einer Gruppe nicht verarschen.
> Der Witz an den ganzen Posts ist, dass es wie der Fetzen Fleisch ist, den man in die Löwengrube wirft.
> Würde ich jetzt schreiben, solang alle einen GS von 2k haben, is mir egal welchen GS man in die Ini bringt, dann würden die ersten auftauchen und schreiben, was für ein Arsch ich doch bin, dass ich für ne Hero GS verlang und und und. Das aber ein 2k GS bedeutet T5 like Equip zu tragen, darüber denkt keiner nach, nur schnell das Wort "GS" lesen und loslegen.
> Bestes Beispiel hier ist Tomratz, der eine einzige Tour an Vorurteilen bringt, bei denen ich hier hinterm Rechner echt lachen muss^^




Hmmm, mal über deinen eigenen Post nachgedacht?

Du schreibst, wie du dich Ingame verhältst und wenn jemand das kritisiert, sagst du es seien Vorurteile.
Seltsam, ich dachte immer, wenn ich auf das Verhalten eines anderen reflektiere sei das eine Meinung.
Ich wusste nicht, dass eine Meinung haben gleichbedeutend mit Vorurteilen ist, wieder was gelernt 
(falls jemand in dem letzten Satz Ironie findet, kann er sie gerne behalten^^)


----------



## 5002 (2. März 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Hmmm, mal über deinen eigenen Post nachgedacht?
> 
> Du schreibst, wie du dich Ingame verhältst und wenn jemand das kritisiert, sagst du es seien Vorurteile.
> Seltsam, ich dachte immer, wenn ich auf das Verhalten eines anderen reflektiere sei das eine Meinung.
> ...



Hab sie gefunden. Und es ist jetzt MEINE IRONIE muhahaa ^^




> klar kannst deine sachen an irgendwelche willkürlichen wow chars verteilen die möglicherweise (wohlgemerkt) 1. im monat on kommen... oder du kümmerst dich um deinen char und machst need wenn du was brauchst (wofür need/bedarf auch da ist... denn nirgendwo steht need nur wenn itemneed, NIRGENDS.... need ist need, pasta
> btw... dann hast auch keine charakterstärke wenn du haargel benutzt, öööh du nachmachér.... xD



Ich nutze kaum Haargel. Hab dafür nicht die Haare =/ 

Du kommst mir so vor wie ein 3 Jähriger, "MEINS MEINS MEINS!!!" Nunja und da man bekanntlich mit kindern dieses alters nicht reden kann versuche ich dies nicht. Sollte ich dich jemals Ingame treffen, kommste auf igno und das wars. Wenn ich dich Irl sehn sollte kannsta ja mal beweisen was du für ein sozialer hecht bist.


----------



## Super PePe (2. März 2010)

Wie gesagt recht langweilige Veranstaltung hier. Man klaut Pferde und die machen eventuell Äpfel aber auch erst nachdem wir 2 Schweine hüten waren. Ich würde selbst euch 2 Rabauken sollte man sich treffen erneut einen Vertrauensvorschuss gewähren jedoch würde der weit länger und breiter ausfallen, hätte ich nicht die hier niedergeschriebenen Gedanken gelesen (das ist Teil des sozialen "Gameplays" von dem ich euch versuchte zu erzählen).


----------



## Tomratz (2. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Nur benehme ich mich so, wie die Gruppe in den Tank ruft, ganz einfach. Und da hab ich Random aller Hand erlebt, so dass ich beim kleinsten Anzeichen von Bullshit zurückkacke oder weg bin, so einfach ist das.




Hab ich was überlesen oder klingt das jetzt ein ganzes Stück anders als vorhin?

Wie auch immer, ich halte es wie Superpepe.

Bei mir hat jeder die Chance, sich zu benehmen oder eben nicht.
Das geht bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, dann hat er eben, sei er DD oder Tank, 
das Problem, keine Heilung mehr zu bekommen.
Die Repkosten für einen Stoffi sind ja glücklicherweise nicht sooo hoch.


----------



## Lillyan (2. März 2010)

Die Diskussion wird ab sofort sachlicher weitergeführt, sonst rasselt es Verwarnungen und der Thread wird geschlossen. Hört auf mit euren persönlichen Beleidigungen und stumpfen Provokationen.


----------



## Tschambalaia (2. März 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Bei mir hat jeder die Chance, sich zu benehmen oder eben nicht.
> Das geht bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, dann hat er eben, sei er DD oder Tank,
> das Problem, keine Heilung mehr zu bekommen.
> Die Repkosten für einen Stoffi sind ja glücklicherweise nicht sooo hoch.



Genau so verhalte ich mich auch, und anders wie deine Heilung, die du dann einstellst, drück ich auf Schattenmimik und lass denjenigen sterben, oder ich ninja mir ein Item um besagte Deppenkosten wieder drin zu haben.
Und ich bin nunmal der Meinung, dass jeder der in eine Instanz geht, das Recht hat auf Bedarf zu würfeln, jeder. Wenn ich in eine 5er Ini gehe, dann pass ich grundsätzlich, aber es kommt schonmal vor, dass ich mir ein Item ninja, wenn oben genanntes passiert. Und wenn du genau liest, bin ich nur auf das eingegangen, was geschreiben wurde. Ich schrieb nicht, ich sei der KillNinja, der in der Gegend rumläuft und sich alles nur erdenkliche unter den Nagel reisst. Ich schrieb oft genug, dass ich mich so verhalte, wie man in den Tank reinruft. 

[entfernt]

Tomratz, du hast mich nicht kritisiert, du hast Dinge in den Raum geworfen die einfach nicht stimmen, Mutmassungen, also Vorurteile.


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (2. März 2010)

> Ich schrieb nicht, ich sei der KillNinja, der in der Gegend rumläuft und sich alles nur erdenkliche unter den Nagel reisst. Ich schrieb oft genug, dass ich mich so verhalte, wie man in den Tank reinruft.



ok, ich gestehe, dass ich das bei Dir am Anfang auch nicht so rausgelesen habe. Ich denke mal, dass sich damit so einiges relativieren sollte. Denn wie ich vorhin schon schrieb, ich schaue mir auch erst mal die Gruppe an, wie sie sich verhält und leite daraus dann meine weitere "Einstellung" ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu
Vingo


----------



## Firun (2. März 2010)

@5002  das mit dem Löschen war ich , haltet euch bitte an die Forenregeln und vor allem an die Netiquette, dazu gehört es auch Provokante Posts, die nicht im ersten Moment als direkte Beleidigung zu erkennen sind zu unterlassen.


----------



## Lillyan (2. März 2010)

Beschwerden über die Moderatoren bitte via PN oder mit Zam klären. Hier bleibt es beim Thema des Threads.


----------



## xXDomSXx (2. März 2010)

bei mir ist es so auf dem realm pool Wirbelsturm also alleria belgund alextrasa usw. wir haben öfter Spaß und lassen uns Zeit aber gestern Abend hatte ich 2 Leute von Belgund in unser Gruppe die Extrem schlimm waren nichts gegen Belgund gibt natürlcih auch auf anderen Servern solche Leute.
Die sind durch gerast und haben jede moobgruppe überspringen wollen die zu überspringen ist , da habe ich auch nichts dagegen aber das schlimmste war das der Heiler so rumgemotzt hat das es schneller gehen soll dass der tank die Gruppe geleavt hat und dann ist nochmal so einer neu dazu xD Am Ende 3 von 5 Bedarf auf Blaue 200er sachen und die waren T9-T10 eqipt und dann schnell Gruppe geleavt . Aber am öftesten gibt es die Gruppen bei denen Es Wortlos abgeht außer am anfang und am Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG DomS


----------



## J_0_T (2. März 2010)

Hatte nur ein einziges ma nen ninja in der grp... nach dem er bei mehrmaligen aufforderungen nicht zuhörte flog er... wenn man leute kick voten kann und diese sich dafür sogar qualifizieren dann geht das recht schnell.

Zu denen die auf alles würfeln wegen gold... solchen leuten wünsche ich folgende situation... sie sind in nem raid und es kommt etwas das sie verbessern würde... und peng werden sie übergangen... wobei ich mir die reaktionen der betreffenden schon vorstellen kann.


----------



## Sharwen (3. März 2010)

Hab ich dauernd sowas... manche leute, da denkt man echt, die haben die Chars so equipped gekauft.

Schami-Heiler mit ICC 25er equip, die sich kein Wasserschild casten und mir als Tank kein Erdschild geben, in HdR am anfang oom gehen und mich dann zuflamen, dass das und überhaupt bei dem Gearscore nix wird. 
Ja nee, klar. warum hats dann die Male davor mit leuten mit nicht so tollem equip geklappt? 

Man wird eigentlich nur noch von andren beleidigt, man solle mehr schaden machen, den char löschen weil man ja nix könne... 
Und würfeln tut eigentlich auch nur noch jeder auf das, worauf er will. egal obs n tank ist und der dir mal eben das healtrinket wegwürfelst, weswegen du X mal in die ini bist, aber er darfs ja, weil er ja second heal ist.... gefragt wird nicht mehr. wird B gewürfelt und nach der lootverwürflung gleich aus der Gruppe geleavt. 

Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch, mir macht das Spiel an sich noch Spaß. aber die Community ist teilweise so egoistisch geworden und auch hochnäsig. Sie haben das bessre equip, sind also automatisch über dir. 

Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, wenn mir wer sagt, hey, so und so ist das blöd, mach das doch mal so und so. Beratungsresistent bin ich nicht. Aber nicht auf so eine Art und weise wo man am liebsten die Toilettenschüssel mit dem Kopf besuchen würde.


----------



## Silmarilli (3. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Und mein Equip das kam einfach, das ist ohnehin nicht beeinflussbar, da es Droppchance gibt. Von daher ist die einzige Mühe zu hoffen, das dropped was man braucht. Und so kann ich behaupten, dass ich gutes Lootglück hatte.



du hattest a. lootglück weils gedroppt ist und b. es waren keine anderen ******** in der Gruppe die auch Bedarf gedrückt haben. Weil dann hätt ich dich gern mal gesehen.
Was du nicht willst das man dir tut , das füge auch keinem anderen zu

ich - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe - im gegensatz zu dir gehe in keine Raids mehr weil mir das zuviel Zeitaufwand ist - das heißt ich kann mich einzig und allein mit Loot aus 5er Heros plus nach ein paar Stunden Markenfarmen über ein Epic freuen.

Mich würde nur interessieren warum du ein OnlineRollenSpiel spielst wo du doch sowieso bis auf einen begrenzten kleinen Teil deines Bekanntenkreises ingame alle nur als "Mittel zum Zweck" betrachtest. 

Wir - die restlichen Spieler - sind nicht dein MIttel zum Zweck sondern dürfen unser IngameDasein mit ************** Dir verbringen weil es - bevor man nicht die Bekanntschaft mit ************** gemacht - keine Möglichkeit gibt sich vor so traurigen Einzelfällen sozialer Inkompetenz zu schützen. Gibt ja leider kein FilterSystem für Spieler die ein paar mal aus ner Gruppe gekickt wurden. Weil genau das mache ich *********** 

Es zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch die Geschichte von World of Warcraft .... Gier drückt man wenn man es nicht gebrauchen kann aber gerne hätte zum verkaufen, entzaubern oder ähnlichem .... Bedarf nur dann wenn man es tatsächlich benutzen tut weil es die Leistung des Avatars verbessern würde. 

Wer glaubst du das du bist das du dich über das hinweg setzt was seit mehr als 5 Jahren so praktiziert wird - und das nicht aus unwissenheit sondern weil du denkst du hättest irgend ein Anrecht darauf. 

und die Argumentation ... das du Bedarf drückst und das ja auch andere machen könnten. Ja aber du gehst davon aus das diese Gier drücken wenn sie es nicht brauchen was deine Gewinn-Chancen um einiges erhöht - weil du weißt das es der Großteil deiner Mitspieler so praktiziert. 
Mit diesem Vorwissen ist es schlicht und ergreifend Betrug.
Da es aber nur ein Spiel ist hat es zum Glück keine Konsequenzen für dich was du als Rechtfertigung anführst das du es so praktizieren kannst wie du es tust. Weil in RL so Rücksichtslos mit deinen Mitmenschen umzugehen würde zwangsläufig bedeuten das dich kein Bildschirm vor dem ehrlichen Zorn deiner Umgebung schützt und du ordentlich den Hosenboden voll bekommen würdest. 

Denn nur weil DU deine Mitspieler als "Mittel zum Zweck" siehst bedeutet das noch lange nicht das sie dennoch Mitspieler sind und keine NPC's. Wenn du den Gehaltscheck deines Kollegens einstreifst weil du eben Euro-Need hast und keine Lust mehr zeit auf "Farmen" verwenden möchtest wäre ich gespannt wie der darauf reagiert. 

Ich weiss du magst es nicht wenn ein spiel mit dem echten Leben verglichen wird - weil is ja nur ein spiel aber im unterschied zu einem offline game spielst du in WoW oh wunder oh wunder mit anderen Menschen zusammen. denn just in dem Moment wo du durch die Glubschaugen deines Avatars in das freundliche Lächeln eines anderen Avatares kuckst sitzt am anderen Ende ein anderer Spieler der ebenfalls gerade seine reale Zeit mit dir verbringt.

Nur nutzt er dazu eben nicht Videophonie oder ordinäres Telefon sondern eben von einer Software generierte Avatare mit dennen er / sie mit anderen kommuniziert und gemeinsam ein Spiel spielt.

Sorry wenn so voll texte - denn auch wenn ich weiss das ich bei betreffender Randgruppe auf taube Ohren stoße, so wäre ich dennoch innerlich geplatzt, meine Innerein hätten sich vor Wut gar gekocht während ich mir die Haare einzeln ausgerissen hätte wenn ich meine Meinung nicht zumindest kund getan hätte.

mfg Sily

und das du jetzt ankommst und versuchst zu beschönigen das du das nur in ausnahmesituationen machst um deine Repkosten wieder rein zu bringen. Soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe ( du hast witzigerweise ein paar deiner Beiträge nachträglich editiert) hast du es so dargestellt das du das grundsätzlich machst um EVENTUELLE Repkosten die du ja bekommen könntest schon verdient zu haben bevor die Repkosten passieren.


An den TE - Grundsätzlich verhält es sich meistens so das die Freundlichkeit steigt je mehr man selbst dazu beiträgt. Eine lustige Bemerkung (wenn möglich nicht als schlechter Scherz über das Equip eines Gruppen Mitgliedes weil der grad 80 geworden ist) heitert meistens das ganze auf und lockert das Zusammenspiel auf. 
Erst gestern hatte ich eine Hexe in der Gruppe die sich entschuldigte weil ihre Maus spinnen würde und deswegen etwas weniger dps passieren würde. Mein Kommentar dazu: Sag deiner Maus du bist in 15 Min mit der Ini durch dann machst Feierabend für heute. 
Alle fanden es lustig. Daraus entwickelte sich eine diskussion über die Frage ob das auch bei der PC - Maus funktionieren würde. Meine Meinung dazu war das es vielleicht gehen könnte aber um die glaubwürdigkeit gegenüber der pc-maus nicht zu verlieren müßte dann der pc ausgeschaltet werden.
Fand auch wenig zustimmung :-)

WAs ich damit sagen will - SmallTalk schafft man in soooo vielen Lebenssituationen, im Bus, am Bankschalter, im Café um die Ecke, wieso nicht auch in ner 5-er-rnd-Hero? 
Die meisten spielen WoW weil sie beim abendlichen Entspannungspielen gern etwas unterhaltung nebenher haben wollen. dann unterhaltet euch auch :-)

Klar gibt es immer leute die lieber das "noble Schweigen" praktizieren aber so sind nicht alle.


----------



## Tschambalaia (3. März 2010)

Silmarilli, interpretier hier nicht was rein, was nie geschrieben wurde!
Ich habe nicht nur Lootglück gehabt, sondern habe was Raidanmeldung angeht Veteranenstatus mit dementsprechender DKP.
Ich habe mir alles, was ich trage aus eurer Sicht her erarbeitet, aus meiner Sicht habe ich einfach nur gezockt und nebenher dkp Punkte bekommen.
Ausserdem sind wir genau 4 Tanks in der Gilde, wovon immer drei am Raiden sind, und wir Tanks sind was Dropps und Loots angeht Super-Sozial untereinander und versuchen das Equip unter den Tanks auf gleichem Stand zu halten.

Du gehörst ganz offensichtlich zu den Superpostern, die rauslesen was sie wollen, aber nicht genau und zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Raiden werde ich nur mit der Gilde oder mit der FL und da kennt man sich und benimmt sich, wie man sich unter Freunden benimmt. 5er Inis und somit die Frostmarken mach ich selten mit Bekannten, weil ich ned warten will auf die. Da geh ich eigtl immer schnell die 15min rnd und da sind die Spieler, die mitkommen nunmal "Mittel zum Zweck". Du kannst es nun assozial finden oder nicht, es ist nunmal so. Ich werde diese Leute nie wieder sehen und daher werde ich keine grossen Beziehungen aufbauen und solange freundlich sein, wie sie es sind.
Allerdings - und das wiederhol ich gerne für dich - werde ich mich als Tank nicht verarschen lassen. Heisst wenn Müll gebaut wird, müll ich zurück und das denk ich bleibt mir überlassen.
Und ja, ich bin der Meinung, jeder hat das Recht auf Bedarf, ausnahmslos jeder. Die Meinung darf ich haben. Und ja, wenn dus genau nehmen willst, nachdem ich drölfundelfzigmillionen Mal in der 5er hero war, langweilt mich das druchlaufen nurnoch, aber ich muss da wegen den Marken rein, da wirst du Mittel zum Zweck.

Und Betrug, dass ich nicht lache! Wenn ich wegen Deppen, die nicht wissen bzw nicht wissen wollen, wie ein Boss der 5er Hero funzt und ich deshalb x-Mal bei Bop stehe, dann seh ich das als Betrug und werde mir meine Deppenkosten durch den Verkauf eines Items senken. Ausserdem zeig mir in der EULA wo das Betrug ist, zeig mir im StGb oder im BGB wo das Betrug ist, wenn wirs ganz genau nehmen wollen. Wie gesagt ich bin kein Ninja,************************
Und noch letztlich 2 Sachen:
1. Geh mal zum Arzt, wenn dir wegen nem Game die Eingeweide platzen solltest du dich echt um Hilfe bemühen.
2. Behalt deine billigen Beleidigungen für dich, ********

p.s.: Auf deine RL Vergleiche geh ich garnicht erst ein, das ist ein absoluter Witz.**************


----------



## Chathpt (3. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht, heißts doch.
> du denkst also, dass du dir ingame alles erlauben kannst, weil dich da keiner kennt, niemand zur rechenschaft ziehen kann, etc.?
> was aber, wenn du mal an jemanden gerätst, der dir sehr wohl den arsch dafür aufreißen kann?
> was, wenn dir mal jemand ingame übern weg läuft, der in deinem echten leben ne rolle spielt und sich nur nie zu erkennen gegeben hat?
> ...



du nene... so meinte ichs nicht... ich beleidige keine leute oder sowas... niemals... aber meine freiheit beim looten hört da auf wo die des anderen anfängt... 

die chance irgendwen zu treffen ist unmöglich... ich wohne normal in frankreich, derzeit in der schweiz und zock auf nem deutschen server... hab mit deutschen so eigentlich kaum kontakt, und die leute die ich kenne (damit meine ich jede person die ich im kopf beim namen kenne) wissen alle dass ich wow spiele, und von denen daddelt keiner... (edit... ausser 2 typen die wow auch zocken aber auf fr server)

und offen gesagt ich glaub auch nicht dass mir sowas passieren kann.. ich meine das passierte in 5 jahren 1 mal und zwar bei x-tausend spielern... da is die warscheindlichkeit von einem plasmageschoss abgeschossen zu werden, welches von einem intergalaktischen sternenkrieg stammt, höher... 

ich mach auf keinen einen auf dicke hose... diese regelung need nur bei equipneed ist SCHWACHSINN^^.... was machen die leute dann wenn sie des equip nichmehr brauchen, dann brauchen sie das gold (welches in form des equips ist).... also need (ich jedenfalls)... und offen gesagt equipneed und goldneed sind mir prioritätenmässig völlig schnuppe, für mich ist beides gleichwichtig... 

aber wie bereits gepostet... leute die sich vom rosa-tütü ninja freiwillig linken lassen (anstatt einfach auch bedarf machen) sorry man aber darüber muss ich lachen...

is wie gesagt wie auf der fussgängerzone:

Tütü-Ninja linkt Passant
Passant schaut zu
Passant tut nichts
Passant diskutiert das thema tot

lösung need bei equip+goldneed für alle.... fertig^^

edit: bei der frage wieso zockst du dann überhaupt mmorpg kann ich euch ne antwort geben... wegen meiner gilde und fl... aber nicht wegen der comm... ich zock cs auch nur wegen meinen kumpelz dort, battlefield auch... keiner zockt ein game für das wohlbefinden der mehrheit (jeder der das von sich sagt is meiner meinung nach ein heuchler<- das is kein ausdruck, gibt nur keine andere ausdrucksweise dafür, vllt rabauke oder schabernaktreiber...kp^^)... 

klar steht neben bedarf u need das item selbst... aber tut mir leid, wenn blizz gewollt hätte dass man da nicht einfach bedarf auf items machen kann... dann hätten die items a) entweder keinen wert oder b) wären geblockt (was ja mom teilweise der fall is)... fakt ist die spielmechank erlaubt und will dass man die items bekommt und verkauft und fakt ist dass die comm das völlig falsch einschätzt... nur diejenigen wie ich die davon profitieren werden zugelabert und als diebe abgestempelt... fakt ist diebe wegen loot per "bedarf vor gier" gibt es so eigentlich nicht das ist nur interpretation der mehrheit...

ich sehe mich nich als schwarzes schaf... sondern ne meute schafe die alle in den abgrund springen während ich daneben stehe und mich über die "simplicité d'esprit" der gemeinschaft totlach... 

das ist wie mir in cs verbieten zu wollen mir ne am boden liegende waffe zu nehmen... nix anderes... nur is wow derart vermenschlicht worden dass jeder denkt es wäre ein klau...
edit: gut ne waffe bekommt ma in wow(öh meinte cs) schneller als in wow... aber was juckt mich das... ich meine wenn sich die einen in dieses langzeitzocken reinsteigern und das eine totsünde ist auf need zu gehen, weil man ja lange braucht um equip zu bekomme, dann ist das schön und gut... aber ich meine nich jeder steigert sich derart in dieses spiel (wohlgemerkt) rein, jedenfalls nich so dass pixel als diebstall gesehen werden... klar wären das jetz irgendwelche elektronischen transaktionen von banken die ich mir hol... dann ist das diebstall, aber dashier is wow xD... man das is nur ein game...

und ich finds einfach witzig wie manche glauben dass man dann eine rechenschaft schuldig ist, quasi ein alibi xD... ich meine wenn das so ist, dann brauchen wir in sw n landgericht und nen obersten gerichtshof (kp kenn mich in deutschem system nich so aus...) achja und nen azeroth-präsidenten der das azeroth-volk vertritt....

ich bin garnichts schuldig... das ist nur ein spiel^^

und nochmal ich mach 5er innies nur weil ich da gold+marken bekomm... oder kennt ihr ne normale q bei der ich fr-marken bekomm?


----------



## Bodvarr (3. März 2010)

Das Verhalten der Spieler wird tatsächlich immer schlimmer.
Seit dem neuen Suchsystem für inis, hat man in 2/5 grps. mind. 1 Ninjalooter, welcher anderen Spielern Gear wegneedet, mit der Begründung das er ja dualskill hat. Ich weiss ja nicht wie Ihr das seht, aber ich find das eine absolute Schweinerei. Ich hätte danach bestimmt ein schlechtes Gewissen...
Ich finde Blizzard sollte die Spieler mehr zu einem anständigen Verhalten motivieren und sie darauf aufmerksam machen was sich gehört und was nicht. Zu viele Spieler haben keine anständige erziehung genossen ><


----------



## Kjarrigan (3. März 2010)

Bodvarr schrieb:


> Das Verhalten der Spieler wird tatsächlich immer schlimmer.
> Seit dem neuen Suchsystem für inis, hat man in 2/5 grps. mind. 1 Ninjalooter, welcher anderen Spielern Gear wegneedet, mit der Begründung das er ja dualskill hat. Ich weiss ja nicht wie Ihr das seht, aber ich find das eine absolute Schweinerei. Ich hätte danach bestimmt ein schlechtes Gewissen...
> Ich finde Blizzard sollte die Spieler mehr zu einem anständigen Verhalten motivieren und sie darauf aufmerksam machen was sich gehört und was nicht. Zu viele Spieler haben keine anständige erziehung genossen ><




Ich mein irgendwo gelesen zu haben das bald beim Vote-kick eine Begründungsfunktion eingebaut wird (Patchnotes 3.3.3 oder so?), dann müssen wir mal schauen wie es am ende solchen Leuten ergeht. Alle "Asozialen" (meine Meinung) sollten dann nur noch mit gleich schlecht bewerteten in eine Rnd-Hc gehen können, dann schauen die aber blöd aus der Wäsche.

Ansonsten, don't feed the troll. Leben und Leben lassen, sollen sie doch mit ihrem "Goldneed" (LOL) glücklich werden, gibt zwar 10 mal bessere Verdienstmöglichkeiten in derselben Zeit aber irgendeine Ausrede muss sich ja jeder zurechtbiegen.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Tschambalaia (3. März 2010)

Kjarrigan, meinst du damit eine Bemerkung, die bleibt? Weil das fänd ich garnicht schlecht, dann brauch ich mir/ man sich keinen Stress mehr geben, muss nicht "zurückarschen" und kann direkt am Anfang gehen, wenn man sieht, derjenige hat schon ne Bemerkung a la "Macht-selbstständige-Pulls" oder "Null-Skill-bei-Bossen". Allerdings seh ich dann die Freundlichkeit der Spieler noch weiter in den Keller sinken.


----------



## Kjarrigan (3. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Kjarrigan, meinst du damit eine Bemerkung, die bleibt? Weil das fänd ich garnicht schlecht, dann brauch ich mir/ man sich keinen Stress mehr geben, muss nicht "zurückarschen" und kann direkt am Anfang gehen, wenn man sieht, derjenige hat schon ne Bemerkung a la "Macht-selbstständige-Pulls" oder "Null-Skill-bei-Bossen". Allerdings seh ich dann die Freundlichkeit der Spieler noch weiter in den Keller sinken.




Ich meine damit was ich geschrieben habe^^......

Also ich glaube mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das so ein Bewertungssystem beim Vote-Kick eingeführt wird/werden soll, und wenn dann eben nach bestimmten Kriterien die Grp's zusammengestellt werden hat ja jeder was er will. 
Die einen sind glücklich das sie nur noch mit "Gold-Need-Spielern" in Rnd's gehen und sich keine Ingame-Flames mehr anhören müssen und die anderen sind eben vor diesen "geschützt". 

@Chatsonstwie: Es tut mir wirklich (ohne Scherz und Hintergedanken) leid wenn dich der Begriff "Asoziale" sauer aufstoßen lässt aber in meinem Verständnis ist das nichts anderes als asoziales Verhalten (Soziales Verhalten gibt es auch in einem Spiel, glaub es oder lass es). Insgesamt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit häufiger solche Leute zu treffen jedoch verschwindend gering und von daher ist es mir egal, werde glücklich mit der Spielweise und häufe soviel Gold an wie du willst.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Andi111 (3. März 2010)

@ chatdingsbums und und tschambairgendwas

herzlichen glückwunsch, das einzigste was ihr mit eurem gierigen und und selbstgefälligen verhalten erreicht ist das soziale spieler künftig sehr misstrauisch sind wenn einer wirklich mal versehtlich bedarf drückt statt gier... könnte ja auch so ein goldgeiler schmarotzer sein... 

und dieses "ich ninja etwas damit ich gold habe für die repkosten die durch euch entstehen" gelaber.... wenn du repkosten (wegen eigenen fehler oder fehler anderer) scheust dann solltest du nicht tank spielen...

ich für meinen teil spiele meinen tank (itemlvl >250) weiter gerne und freue mich über jeden mit einem itemlvl unter 200 in ner rdn 5er. denn dann macht ein ini-run erst richtig sinn. jemand dabei der ein item wirklich brauchen kann und seinen char dadruch verbessern kann und dadurch sich freut und mit einem guten gefühl wieder ausloggt. ich hoffe immer nur für diese spieler, das nicht so ein kasper wie ihr beide dabei ist. aber da ihr das prinzip eines mmorpg nicht versteht oder ignoriert werdet ihr das nicht begreifen...

leider hat uns blizz die 5er hcs wegen den beiden marken aufgezwungen und bescherrt uns dadurch "spielspass" mit leuten wie euch beiden. gott sei dank seid ihr doch eine, wenn zwar unerfreuliche, aber denoch eine seltenheit.


----------



## Tschambalaia (3. März 2010)

Andi, hast du schonmal mit mir in einer Gruppe gespielt? Wie kannst du also urteilen?

Und jop, ich hab was gegen Repkosten, wenn ich pro Tod 9g zahlen muss und ich wegen paar Deppen zig Mal bei Seelenschmiede verreck, weil die es nicht gebacken kriegen, ihren Schaden einzustellen, wenn die Phase dazu kommt. Ich habe auch nicht sonderlich viel Zeit zu farmen und Dailies zu machen. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit "Ja dann spielst du das falsche Spiel", wie ich WoW spiele ist meine Sache.
Und nochwas Andi, das wird hier mein letzter Satz zu Posts wie den deinigen sein, da du gaaaaaanz offensichtlich nur einen Post von mir oder evtl sogar nur einen Satz, oder warte mal ich schätze du hast EIN Wort meiner Posts gelesen und schon ist dir dieser Wasserfall eingefallen. Mein Verhalten passt sich schlicht ausgedrückt der Gruppe an, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich wenns sein muss, das grösste der 5 Arschlöcher bin, weil ich mich nicht verarschen lasse, so einfach ist das. Und das kann dir passen oder nicht, du kannst von schwindender Menge oder sonstwas reden, auch du wirst dich so verhalten, wenn du siehst die Gruppe macht nur Müll.

Und ich sag dir eins, wärst du in meiner Gruppe, würdest du dich wie ein Schnitzel freuen, weil solang du deinen Job machst, kein "gogoggo" kommt, du nicht für mich pullst oder dir irgendwelche Targets rausnimmst, und dich dann beschwerst, warum du die Aggro hast, solang würdest du JEDES Item bekommen, da ich nur auf passen drücke. Aber wozu erklär ich dir das, das hättest du in meinen vorherigen Posts lesen können. Achja halt, ich vergas, du hast ja nur ein Wort gelesen.

Achja und Edith
Itemlevel und damit GS hast du in die Runde geworfen, nicht ich, da ich auf GS scheisse, solange es sich um keinen Random Raid handelt.


----------



## Super PePe (3. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Andi, hast du schonmal mit mir in einer Gruppe gespielt? Wie kannst du also urteilen?
> 
> Und jop, ich hab was gegen Repkosten, wenn ich pro Tod 9g zahlen muss und ich wegen paar Deppen zig Mal bei Seelenschmiede verreck, weil die es nicht gebacken kriegen, ihren Schaden einzustellen, wenn die Phase dazu kommt



Somit wären wir wieder am Anfang des Kreises. Wenn du Repkosten scheust ist das ja okay. Doch bedenke du bist Teil dieser Gruppe und wenn du diese Gruppe brauchst für deine 2 Frostmarken, weil du kein 28/0/47 soloDK bist der mal so fix seele hero solo machen kann, dann solltest du dich mit ihnen arrangieren. Das heißt wenn du als erfahrener Spieler siehst das sie Bockmist verzapfen, dann unterbreche sie in ihrem Tun. Sollten sie dennoch weiter in ihr Verderben rennen hindert dich keiner diese Gruppe auch mit einem kleinen spritzigen Text zu verlassen. Dies jedoch als Vorwand zu nutzen 4 Leute abzuziehen, ist einfach kindisch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das nur du spielen kannst udn 4 weiter nur Mist bauen ist absolut gering eher trifft dich ein Blitz beim Scheißen.Und das schlimme daran ist du scheinst dir schon über die Folgen deines tuns im klaren zu sein und bist dennoch so stur um auf deiner Meinung zu beharren.


----------



## Chathpt (3. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Somit wären wir wieder am Anfang des Kreises. Wenn du Repkosten scheust ist das ja okay. Doch bedenke du bist Teil dieser Gruppe und wenn du diese Gruppe brauchst für deine 2 Frostmarken, weil du kein 28/0/47 soloDK bist der mal so fix seele hero solo machen kann, dann solltest du dich mit ihnen arrangieren. Das heißt wenn du als erfahrener Spieler siehst das sie Bockmist verzapfen, dann unterbreche sie in ihrem Tun. Sollten sie dennoch weiter in ihr Verderben rennen hindert dich keiner diese Gruppe auch mit einem kleinen spritzigen Text zu verlassen. Dies jedoch als Vorwand zu nutzen 4 Leute abzuziehen, ist einfach kindisch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das nur du spielen kannst udn 4 weiter nur Mist bauen ist absolut gering eher trifft dich ein Blitz beim Scheißen.Und das schlimme daran ist du scheinst dir schon über die Folgen deines tuns im klaren zu sein und bist dennoch so stur um auf deiner Meinung zu beharren.



Naja pepe...

die einen gehen innies weils ihnen spass macht, aber leute wie tschamba u ich hassen heroinnies... die gruppe ist dort lediglich nurnoch mittel zum zweck...
wie gesagt abziehen ist relativ... wenn 4 leute sich zu feige sind bedarf zu klicken sind die einfach selberschuld... 

tatsache ist dass gierdrücken nix mit fairness oder dergleichen hat, sonder lediglich nur ne dumme gewohnheit der mehrheit is... denn ab gewissem equipstand ist das item für jeden einzelnen der gruppe nurnoch für gold/diss da...


----------



## Latharíl (3. März 2010)

chatgedönsda, was ist mit denen, die das gear brauchen? was ist mit den frisch 80 gewordenen? 
was passiert, wenn du ihnen was wegleecht, was sie brauchen?
zeigst du wenigstens DANN genügend anstand und gibst ihnen das item?


----------



## Tschambalaia (3. März 2010)

Okay, SuperPepe, ich glaube seit 4-5 Seiten versuchen die Leute, unter anderem du, mich zu verbessern oder mir was klar zu machen. Was ihr da sagt mit welcher Intention und welchem Hintergrund ist mir absolut verständlich, ich bin nicht blöd. Das einzige was hier passiert, ist dass ich mein Verhalten rechtfertige und das aus meiner Sicht zu Recht. Wenn du am Endboss einer Ini nach 10 Wipes einfach die Gruppe verlässt, auf die 2 Marken pfeifst und sozusagen deine Dailyhero von neuem beginnst. Bitte, kannst du ja tun. Ich für meinen Teil sehe das anders. Und klar Pepe, ich geh mit 4 Leuten in eine Ini, die verzapfen nur Bockmist und ich sag nix zu oO
Und du sagst es selbst, ich brauche die Frostmarken, genauso wie die anderen 4 in der Gruppe (okay, das war eine beabsichtigte Übertreibung der 4 Deppen in der Ini, jedoch dachte ich, das sei erkennbar), also ewrden die Spieler Mittel zum Zweck, oder was sonst? Sie werden deshalb nicht meine sozialen Partner oder meine Brüder. Es sind Spieler, die ich als Mittel brauche um meinen Zweck, die 2 Frostmarken, zu erfüllen.

Und ich sag dir nochwas, dieser Thread hier zeigt mir eines ganz deutlich. Es gibt nicht nur ein Klischee des Ninjas, oder des GS-Sucher, nein, es gibt seit heute in meinen Augen auch das Klischee des buffed-Users, der nichts richtig liest, sich an einem Wort aufgeilt, ohne Arsenal-Link nicht kann, oder irgendwelche Beleidigungen postet mit frei erfunden Reininterpretierungen und dem Vorschlaghammer, bevor man erstmal 'Hallo' sagt.


----------



## Super PePe (3. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> Naja pepe...
> 
> die einen gehen innies weils ihnen spass macht, aber leute wie tschamba u ich hassen heroinnies... die gruppe ist dort lediglich nurnoch mittel zum zweck...
> wie gesagt abziehen ist relativ... wenn 4 leute sich zu feige sind bedarf zu klicken sind die einfach selberschuld...
> ...



Ein weiterer Post reiner selbstgefälliger Merkbefreitheit. Mehr gibts dazu nicht mehr zu sagen. Oder doch ich hoffe dein Gildenmeister liest das hier und zieht die Konsequenz aus deinem Fehlverhalten.

Und Tschambalaia wenn du erst am Endboss merkst das mit der Gruppe was nicht stimmt dann gilt das merkbefreit auch für dich ...

salue


----------



## Tschambalaia (3. März 2010)

Jo, Pepe, dann bis ich merkbefreit......FREIHEITTTTT. Man is mir dein Ausdruck wurst^
Merkbefreit, weil man was am Boss nicht gleich merkt. Du musst Profiler sein.


----------



## Silmarilli (3. März 2010)

@
Für meine ausufernden Beleidigungen möchte ich mich entschuldigen da, wie ich einsehe, hier so etwas nicht verloren hat.

ein Game kann mir nicht an die eingeweide gehen - andere Menschen und ihr Verhalten dafür sehr wohl.

Hmm zumindest soweit ich mich erinnere steht auf der offiziellen Homepage das man persönliches Wissen über eine Instanz mit anderen Teilen soll damit auch andere in die Gunst dieses Wissens kommen. sprich nur weil du alle Hero's auswendig kennst, sie dich eigentlich langweilen und du am liebsten deine 2 Frostmarken beim Q-Geber am Eingang der Instanz dir abholen möchtest bedeutet das noch sehr lange nicht das jeder alle instanzen kennt.

gerade die neuen Instanzen wo manche erst mal genügend equip farmen müssen damit se rein kommen oder weil manche einfach gerade die letzten paar Monate ne Pause gemacht haben oder warum auch immer kann man nicht davon ausgehen das jeder alles weiss. Wenn jemand aus der Gruppe fehler macht und lernresistent ist - nehmen wir als Beispiel die Buhmänner der nation die Fraktion der low-brain-dd's - und dadurch wipes produziert ... was in kann da bitte der Heiler dafür das du ihm ne epische Casterwaffe die der zum Heilen gut brauchen könnte per Bedarf weg würfelst. 

Ich geh mit dir konform das deine "Deppenkosten" oder wie du die bezeichnet hast nicht von dir verschuldet wurden aber was kann der aus dem Beispiel oben genannte Heiler dafür das einer oder mehrere DD's unfähig sind?

Und es gibt definitionen für den lustigen Gier und den Bedarf Button. und Golddeffizit ist kein Bedarf-Grund .... Rep-Kosten auch nicht. sondern Bedarf definiert sich dadurch das man das Item an sich benötigt und nicht den daraus resultierenden Verkaufswert. Aber wie du mir bewiesen hast kann das jeder anders sehen. 

Witzig finde das du ein solches Verhalten nicht im Raid an den Tag legst ... gibts da keine Wipes ... und keine Repkosten? oder kriegst du da auch Items die andere brauchen könnten um deine Repkosten abzudecken? 

Weil so definierst du deinen Bedarf ... jemand anderes hat fehler gemacht und du siehst nicht ein das du dafür zahlen willst. im Raid gibts bis zu 24 andere Fehlerquellen. 

DAs ich oder "meinesgleichen" zu deinem Mittel zum Zweck werden habe ich nie kritisiert - wohl aber die tatsache das wir als deine Mittel zum Zweck dennoch keine NPC's sind sondern andere WoW-Spieler (Menschen in den meisten Fällen) die nunmal fehler machen.
Auf die gefahr hin das ich irgendwo etwas hineininterpretiert habe in deine Posts ---- öhm wo hab ich angemerkt das ich dich für assozial halte oder das zu tun gedenke?

Und ja du darfst die Meinung haben das alle das Recht haben Bedarf zu drücken. Es bleibt leider deine Meinung und ist nicht die mehrjährige Praxis, die wie du geschrieben hast für dich sich auch erst geändert hat mit WotLK - mit der Community ging es bergab und du bist mit gegangen und rechtfertigst damit deinen tiefpunkt .... weil die anderen sind ja auch berg ab gefahren.


----------



## Tschambalaia (3. März 2010)

Silmarilli, ich geh gleich auf deinen Post ein, ich hab grad was in der Arbeit zu tun.


----------



## Silmarilli (3. März 2010)

nicht nötig. du hast deine Einstellung und Meinung. und ich hab keine Lust mehr darüber zu deabtieren. ich akzeptiere deine Meinung und entschuldige mich hier nochmals offiziel für alle beleidigungen oder ähnliche Unannehmlichkeiten.
Du drückst Bedarf, ich Gier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du Glücklich Ich Glücklich, immerhin gehts ja nur um ein Spiel 

mfg Silmarilli Moriquendi

P.S. ich mach früher Schluss mit arbeit womit ich die Debatte leider frühzeitig beenden muss - das Wetter ist einfach zu genial.
geruhsamen Nachmittag und gemütlichen Abend allerseits
PP.SS.: etwaige Antworten noch zu meinen Posts bitte per pM, danke


----------



## Chathpt (3. März 2010)

naja ich gebs auf... 

wer bei bossepics kein need macht is selberschuld, die spielmechanik erlaubts, blizzard erlaubts, die items selber erlauben es... die community geht bedarf weils "netter" ist....
aber gut...[entfernt]... wie auch immer....

tatsache: ich bekomm geld, ihr macht nichts dagegen (dabei müsstet ihr nur auch need machen), also is es mir echt furzegal... und wie gesagt in wow hab ich keine skrupel, genausowenig wie wenn ich in bioshock son mädchen abmurks... ob jetz dahinter leute hocken oder nicht...

achja btw: wow is so aufgebaut... ihr taucht in die rolle des helden ein und nicht der held in eure rolle... aber naja von rollenspiel haben eh vllt 1% ne ahnung


----------



## Andi111 (3. März 2010)

Chathpt schrieb:


> wer bei bossepics kein need macht is selberschuld, die spielmechanik erlaubts, blizzard erlaubts, die items selber erlauben es... die community geht bedarf weils "netter" ist....
> aber gut... hier bei buffed redet man entweder mit nem kindergarten, planlosen neueinsteigern oder ingame-zurückgebliebenen (wohlgemerkt) wow-gurus... wie auch immer....
> 
> tatsache: ich bekomm geld, ihr macht nichts dagegen (dabei müsstet ihr nur auch need machen), also is es mir echt furzegal... und wie gesagt in wow hab ich keine skrupel, genausowenig wie wenn ich in bioshock son mädchen abmurks... ob jetz dahinter leute hocken oder nicht...
> ...



naja, hoffnungslos... diese zeilen zeigen einfach welch geistes kind du bist.... und du übernimmst einfach gerne die rolle des goldgeilen .... was auch immer.

ich bin raus... diskussionen mit unverbesserlichen bringen nichts.


----------



## Tschambalaia (3. März 2010)

So, und langsam kommen wir dem Ziel nahe.
Ihr glaubt doch ned ernsthaft, dass ich in Inis geh, mir meine Reppkosten ninja und fröhlich raiden geh (das ist kein Versuch, mich rauszureden!!!).
Aber guckt euch mal die 40 Seiten an und dann fragt euch nochmal, warum die Community an den Arsch geht. Ich kann euch sagen warum, weil ihr von viel Toleranz redet, aber null tolerant seid, weil es bei euch reicht, wenn jemand EINEN Post schreibt, damit demjenigen seine Gedärme platzen. Es reicht der Post einer Meinung, damit Leute ausfallend werden oder Dinge völlig frei erfinden, die jedoch dann zur Tatsache umgewandelt werden und plötzlich verallgemeinert werden, obwohl sie nie so genannt wurden.
Die Comm geht an Arsch, weil wir Spieler uns um jedes Eckchen was um uns passiert kümmert. Derjenige hat ein tolles Item, will ich auch, aber ohne was zu tun, der Itembesitzer wird hiermit zum Hartz4 Empfänger und schon geht der neue Streit los undundund, solche Beispiele gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Die einfache Lösung für die Rettung der Community und der Freundlichkeit der Spieler unter den Servern ist schlicht Verständnis, auch mal wegsehen und nicht alles persönich nehmen und auf die eigene Kappe beziehen. Nur weil im Handeslchannel einer ne blöde Frage stellt muss man ihm doch nicht blöd antworten.
Bestes Beispiel hab ich euch geliefert, man muss sich einfach in die Rolle des Arsches begeben, was nicht schwer ist, um herauszufinden, wie in Extremsituationen reagiert wird. Was war, mir werden Beleidigunen an den Kopf geworfen, ich werde als Depp bezeichnet und man vergleicht meine Rolle als Spieler mit der meines RLs. Anstatt erstmal Hallo zu sagen und zu versuchen, denjenigen in seiner Meinung zu verstehen, wird dann zuerstmal "lol, l2p oder erase game" geschrieben (das beziehe ich nicht auf den Thread, das beziehe ich allgemein so).
Im Prinzip würde der ganze Stress nicht entstehen, wenn jeder einfach nur seinen Alltag mit einloggen hinter sich lässt, und sich einfach dem Spiel widmet. Was glaubt ihr wieviel Penner ich in Heros schon erlebt hab. Na und, ne viertel Stunde später seh ich sie nie wieder. Nein, 2h später findet man hier auf buffed wieder jemanden, der drüber nen Beschwerdethread schreibt. Im Moment ist die WoW-Comm nichts weiter als eine Ansammlung unzufriedener Menschen, die jedoch an ihrer Sizuation selber was ändern können. Ich geb der WoW-Comm schlicht den Tip, einfach zu chillen und auch mal die Augen zu schliessen.

Und jetzt nochmal Pepe. Warum glaubst du geht die Comm an den Arsch?


----------



## Super PePe (3. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal Pepe. Warum glaubst du geht die Comm an den Arsch?



ganz einfach darum (weil den Schuss den du hier versuchst, der kommt 40 Seiten zu spät mein Junge):


Tschambalaia schrieb:


> So, und langsam kommen wir dem Ziel nahe.
> Ihr glaubt doch ned ernsthaft, dass ich in Inis geh, mir meine Reppkosten ninja und fröhlich raiden geh (das ist kein Versuch, mich rauszureden!!!).
> Aber guckt euch mal die 40 Seiten an und dann fragt euch nochmal, warum die Community an den Arsch geht. Ich kann euch sagen warum, weil ihr von viel Toleranz redet, aber null tolerant seid, weil es bei euch reicht, wenn jemand EINEN Post schreibt, damit demjenigen seine Gedärme platzen. Es reicht der Post einer Meinung, damit Leute ausfallend werden oder Dinge völlig frei erfinden, die jedoch dann zur Tatsache umgewandelt werden und plötzlich verallgemeinert werden, obwohl sie nie so genannt wurden.
> Die Comm geht an Arsch, weil wir Spieler uns um jedes Eckchen was um uns passiert kümmert. Derjenige hat ein tolles Item, will ich auch, aber ohne was zu tun, der Itembesitzer wird hiermit zum Hartz4 Empfänger und schon geht der neue Streit los undundund, solche Beispiele gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Die einfache Lösung für die Rettung der Community und der Freundlichkeit der Spieler unter den Servern ist schlicht Verständnis, auch mal wegsehen und nicht alles persönich nehmen und auf die eigene Kappe beziehen. Nur weil im Handeslchannel einer ne blöde Frage stellt muss man ihm doch nicht blöd antworten.
> ...



die Courage sein Maul mal auf zu machen bei soviel Dünnen was du hier geschrieben hast (seinen Senf beigeben inGame wenn Leute wie du hier einen gezeichnet hast Bockmist bauen), ist mir lieber und weit ehrlicher als der jämmerliche Versuch dies nun als stilvolle Provokation ohne Einsatz irgendwelcher sprachlichen Mittel hin zustellen. Die energie hättest du besser bei Leuten anbringen können die so denken wie du schreibst. Das ist auch soziales Gameplay. Du hast hier Leute zum Narren gehalten, die wie du nun angeblich, sind wie du - aufrecht, loyal, etc.... udn dann wunderst du dich über den tonfall ? sorry da fehlen einem die Worte...


----------



## Tschambalaia (3. März 2010)

Nein, der kommt nicht zu spät, mein Alter, wenn du das nicht siehst, dann kann ich dir nicht helfen.
Der gesamte Thread ist das beste Beispiel dafür, warum die Spieler immer unfreundlicher werden. Das kommt 40 Seiten zu spät? Ich glaub bei dir ist mittlerweile alles zu spät und kapieren tust du anscheinend auch nicht viel, ganz wie Woody halt, die Welt ist nicht geschaffen für dich, oder?

Aber du hast Recht, ich habe versucht das ganze bildlich darzustellen, aber selbst dann kapieren es Woodies wie du nicht. Und dann fragst du dich, warum die Comm so unfreundlich ist und zitierst meinen Schluss. Du bist genauso - in deinen Worten - merkbefreit, wie der ganze Mainstream, du versteckst es nur besser.


----------



## Chathpt (3. März 2010)

ich hab bessere lösung wie ich mit der community umgehe... ich nutze sie aus... warum? weil sie so doof ist und es über sich ergehen lässt....
zugegeben ja mag sein in wow bin ich ein asso... ja und?... ich zock ja auch nich wow damit ich mein sozialverhalten verbessern oder ändern kann... btw: in wow is das sozialverhalten seit ewig ausgestorben... bist du sozial und nett, ists schön aber du wirst ausgenommen....

in wow kommen nur die harten in garten... ich würd euch sooo gern nen link schicken um das zu beweisen, darf ich aber nicht wegen nettiquette... kollege is wirklich n asso, im ts, im game, mit frauen mit allem... was ist? der is serverweit platz 12. seiner klasse....

aber gut... tatsachen haben in buffed noch nie was gebracht... wahrheiten auch nicht... hier wird weitergegangen wie ne horde schafe...


----------

